# Racing to sub-15



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

*This is the race to sub 15 thread. Come here when you have graduated from the sub 20 thread.*​
~Copied from race to sub 20 but edited~

The purpose of this thread is to motivate cubers!

Here are the rules:
1. No spamming - No reserves.
2. Please be honest - it's not a win or die thing, just have some fun and competition
3. Use the scrambles I give you. I will be using WCA scrambles on CSTimer. 
4. We will be using the AO12 (average of 12) system, not AO5 or AO100. 
5. The scrambles/results will be out when I do them. It will last ~3-4 days.
6. If you forget or miss the week's race, do not post them late. You can compete next time.
7. Please submit using a timer that gives you the times in x.yz format.
8. Submit your times on this thread. (duh)
9. If you hit sub-15 (3 times in a row), then you can go to the sub-n thread.
10. Anyone who does not already average sub-15 is welcome - ANYONE MAY JOIN AT ANY TIME! - (althought the sub 20 thread may be a better option)
11. You may join with a special condition if you like, such as one-handed or using a specific alternate method. If you do not specify a special condition, your results will be assumed to be normal two-handed speedsolving.
12. You graduate from the thread when you have successfully completed sub-20 rounds three times with no over 20 second rounds in between.
13. Once you've graduated, you're welcome to compete again with a special condition; if you do this, you will not be treated as an alumnus and will be included in the regular results.
14. NO VIDEOS ARE NEEDED, if you really want to, you can post the video (please embed) and also write the times down below.
15. WCA RULES ARE MY RULES!
16. Finally, LETS HAVE SOME FUN!

P.S. PRACTICE! PRACTICE! PRACTICE!


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

Results:

Round One: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1057892&viewfull=1#post1057892
Round Two: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1060056&viewfull=1#post1060056
Round Three: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1061500&viewfull=1#post1061500
Round Four: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1063118&viewfull=1#post1063118
Round Five: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1065832&viewfull=1#post1065832
Round Six: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1067350&viewfull=1#post1067350
Round Seven: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1068451&viewfull=1#post1068451
Round Eight: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1070358&viewfull=1#post1070358
Round Nine: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1072342&viewfull=1#post1072342
Round Ten: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1074674&viewfull=1#post1074674
Round Eleven: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1075709&viewfull=1#post1075709
Round Twelve: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1078594&viewfull=1#post1078594
Round Thirteen: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1080400&viewfull=1#post1080400
Round Fourteen: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1083056&viewfull=1#post1083056
Round Fifteen: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1085490&viewfull=1#post1085490
Round Sixteen: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1087386&viewfull=1#post1087386
Round Seventeen: http://https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1097756&viewfull=1#post1097756
Round Eighteen: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1099858&viewfull=1#post1099858
Round Nineteen: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1101930&viewfull=1#post1101930
Round Twenty: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1109885&viewfull=1#post1109885
Round Twenty One: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1120815&viewfull=1#post1120815
Round Twenty Two: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1122815&viewfull=1#post1122815
Round Twenty Three: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1124022&viewfull=1#post1124022


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

*Round 1:​*
Scrambles: 
1) L' F2 L2 F U B R B2 U R2 L2 F' B L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 R2 
2) F' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U L' B D2 B2 U' F D U' L2 
3) L U' F2 D' F2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 L' F' R2 B2 U B 
4) U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 L' B2 U' B2 R' B' F2 L2 D' 
5) R' U F' R U D2 B' R U' L2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F U2 D2 R2 D2 L 
6) D2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 F R B' U' B2 D F2 L' U R F 
7) R' B2 U2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 D L2 B2 F R D' B2 U' F2 
8) F' R D2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' R' U2 F2 R U' R' F2 L B2 D B' U' B 
9) B2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' B' F' R U2 F' D U F' U2 F' 
10) B' L2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 D' R2 B' F U' F' R' D F2 U' 
11) R B2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 L' F2 D' F U2 F' L U R' B U2 R' 
12) U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 U' F2 R' U' B L' D R'

Ends on Thursday the 5th!

Good Luck!


----------



## ClovisKoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Average of 12: 16.77
15.95, 17.80, 17.18, 17.18, 17.78, 15.36, 16.77, (13.96), 15.85, (19.98), 18.35, 15.49


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 4, 2015)

Average = 15.35
14.40, 16.06, 14.43, 15.40, DNF(18.47), 21.22, 15.04, 14.26, 15.38, 13.19, 12.97, 14.17 
It's ok I guess.


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 4, 2015)

What exactly does this thread offer that's not already offered with the existing one?


----------



## Berd (Feb 4, 2015)

notfeliks said:


> What exactly does this thread offer that's not already offered with the existing one?



This thread is for people trying to achieve sub 15. The other thread was unused and all the different people were achieving different goals. This thread is easy to run, and has a clear goal. It also provides a prominent goal for people to go when they graduated from Mikes thread.


----------



## memot68 (Feb 4, 2015)

15.85, 19.67, 18.73, 18.86, 19.22, 20.93, 19.00, 17.08, 18.47, 18.77, 20.19, 21.58
Ao12:19.09
*R1*


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow. Lemme graduate from the 20 thread first. XD


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Berd for doing this. Perfect timing for me. 
I started out so strong, then I fell apart. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-5
avg of 12: 19.87

Time List:
1. 18.82 L' F2 L2 F U B R B2 U R2 L2 F' B L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 R2 
2. 16.18 F' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U L' B D2 B2 U' F D U' L2 
3. 17.55 L U' F2 D' F2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 L' F' R2 B2 U B 
4. (25.02) U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 L' B2 U' B2 R' B' F2 L2 D' 
5. 20.11 R' U F' R U D2 B' R U' L2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F U2 D2 R2 D2 L 
6. (14.04) D2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 F R B' U' B2 D F2 L' U R F 
7. 19.89 R' B2 U2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 D L2 B2 F R D' B2 U' F2 
8. 21.13 F' R D2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' R' U2 F2 R U' R' F2 L B2 D B' U' B 
9. 23.11 B2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' B' F' R U2 F' D U F' U2 F' 
10. 20.05 B' L2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 D' R2 B' F U' F' R' D F2 U' 
11. 20.04 R B2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 L' F2 D' F U2 F' L U R' B U2 R' 
12. 21.87 U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 U' F2 R' U' B L' D R'


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 5, 2015)

Session Average: 15.93
σ: 1.13
Best Time: 14.47
Worst Time: 17.95
Individual Times:
15.47, (17.95), 17.35, 16.95, 15.42, 15.02, 15.82, (14.47), 15.32, 15.12, 16.95, 15.92

Some nice crosses in there and lots of fail from me.

Thanks Bertie but



Spoiler



NO KISSY FACES!!!



Edit - just realised only 1 sub 15 but sub 16 average.


----------



## Berd (Feb 6, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-6
avg of 12:* 20.07*

Time List:
18.63, 21.66, 20.96, 20.73, 18.63, 19.90, 19.34, 21.02, (22.38), (16.43), 21.02, 18.78

Ugh. Colour neutral sucks.


----------



## Berd (Feb 6, 2015)

Results:

FailCuber: 15.35
Cube-o-holic: 15.93
ClovisKoo: 16.77
Memot68: 19.04
Cubeologist: 19.87
Berd: 20.07

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Feb 6, 2015)

*Round 2:​*
Scrambles: 
1) R B D2 L U2 F B' U' F U2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U D2 B2 D' L' 
2) B' U' F L2 U L B2 R D' B L2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 B2 
3) L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U B F' L' B' U2 R D' B D2 U' 
4) R F U2 D' F' B' U2 L F' B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U D2 L2 R 
5) R' F2 R U D2 R U D L F D F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 
6) B' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 U' R' D U' L B2 L2 B F' L' 
7) R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D L2 U R B D' L' R' D2 R' F R' 
8) D' B U2 R F' R' B L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 B U2 B 
9) F B2 L2 U B2 D L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U L' B D' F L U2 B U2 F2 
10) U L2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 L F' D R2 D' R2 U' L' F 
11) R' U2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 L D2 U2 B L' F2 R' U B' R2 D' F L 
12) D F' U L2 B' L2 B' R U2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 L' U2 D2 B

Ends on Tuesday the 10th!

Good Luck!


----------



## memot68 (Feb 6, 2015)

20.41, 19.10, 19.00, 19.48, 18.85, 16.36, 21.06, 17.97, 19.00, 17.18, 19.41, 17.20
Ao12:18.76
after 2 hours cubing


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 7, 2015)

*17.93*
19.86, 15.34, (14.88), 19.07, 19.01, 17.01, 17.02, 20.23, 15.86, (20.78), 17.64, 18.29


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 7, 2015)

Not very happy about this. 

avg of 12: 20.28

Time List:
1. 19.62 ) R B D2 L U2 F B' U' F U2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U D2 B2 D' L' 
2. 22.47 B' U' F L2 U L B2 R D' B L2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 B2 
3. 17.38 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U B F' L' B' U2 R D' B D2 U' 
4. (17.11) R F U2 D' F' B' U2 L F' B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U D2 L2 R 
5. 18.83 R' F2 R U D2 R U D L F D F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 
6. (25.55) B' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 U' R' D U' L B2 L2 B F' L' 
7. 20.70 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D L2 U R B D' L' R' D2 R' F R' 
8. 17.77 D' B U2 R F' R' B L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 B U2 B 
9. 21.92 F B2 L2 U B2 D L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U L' B D' F L U2 B U2 F2 
10. 19.01 U L2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 L F' D R2 D' R2 U' L' F 
11. 23.59 R' U2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 L D2 U2 B L' F2 R' U B' R2 D' F L 
12. 21.52 D F' U L2 B' L2 B' R U2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 L' U2 D2 B


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sub 15 on my first try for race for sub 15 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-6
avg of 12: 14.97

Time List:
1. 14.44 R B D2 L U2 F B' U' F U2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U D2 B2 D' L' 
2. 13.38 B' U' F L2 U L B2 R D' B L2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 B2 
3. 14.64 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U B F' L' B' U2 R D' B D2 U' 
4. 15.10 R F U2 D' F' B' U2 L F' B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U D2 L2 R 
5. 15.19 R' F2 R U D2 R U D L F D F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 
6. 14.93 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 U' R' D U' L B2 L2 B F' L' 
7. (18.61) R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D L2 U R B D' L' R' D2 R' F R' 
8. (12.82) D' B U2 R F' R' B L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 B U2 B 
9. 17.40 F B2 L2 U B2 D L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U L' B D' F L U2 B U2 F2 
10. 14.42 U L2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 L F' D R2 D' R2 U' L' F 
11. 16.98 R' U2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 L D2 U2 B L' F2 R' U B' R2 D' F L 
12. 13.21 D F' U L2 B' L2 B' R U2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 L' U2 D2 B


----------



## MM99 (Feb 7, 2015)

Race to Sub 15 with ZZ!!
18.21, 18.21, 16.22, 19.64, 19.11, 15.45, 15.41, 21.66, 16.08, 20.09, 17.41, 18.63
*AVG: 17.91*
This is just not very good as you can tell by my ao100 but I guess thats what I get for doing this at 4am


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 7, 2015)

Race to sub 15- average 16.20
16.38, 14.41, 15.26, 17.49, 14.18, 14.01, 15.51, 14.36, 19.42, 18.78, 18.90, 16.77


----------



## ClovisKoo (Feb 8, 2015)

Average of 12: 17.59
19.91, 16.31, 16.47, 17.34, 15.69, (21.04), 17.52, 19.63, (15.03), 19.22, 15.96, 17.89
:/


----------



## Berd (Feb 9, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-9
avg of 12: *20.47*

Time List:
17.59, 19.00, 19.71, 26.85, 18.16, (17.34), 23.73, 18.41, 21.59, 19.72, 19.99, (28.42)

lel i suk


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 10, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-9
avg of 12: 18.841

Time List:
1. 17.756 R B D2 L U2 F B' U' F U2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U D2 B2 D' L' 
2. (11.451) B' U' F L2 U L B2 R D' B L2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 B2 
3. 15.855 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U B F' L' B' U2 R D' B D2 U' 
4. 18.104 R F U2 D' F' B' U2 L F' B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U D2 L2 R 
5. (23.212) R' F2 R U D2 R U D L F D F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 
6. 19.012 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 U' R' D U' L B2 L2 B F' L' 
7. 16.061 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D L2 U R B D' L' R' D2 R' F R' 
8. 16.595 D' B U2 R F' R' B L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 B U2 B 
9. 21.059 F B2 L2 U B2 D L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U L' B D' F L U2 B U2 F2 
10. 22.609 U L2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 L F' D R2 D' R2 U' L' F 
11. 23.082 R' U2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 L D2 U2 B L' F2 R' U B' R2 D' F L 
12. 18.272 D F' U L2 B' L2 B' R U2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 L' U2 D2 B


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Results gonna be up soon?


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 14, 2015)

Popo4123 said:


> Results gonna be up soon?



Yeah I wish this were updated more.


----------



## Berd (Feb 14, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Yeah I wish this were updated more.


Sorry! School has been tight recently, results up today!


----------



## Berd (Feb 14, 2015)

Results:

Popo4123: 14.97
FailCuber: 16.20 
ClovisKoo: 17.59
MM99 (ZZ): 17.91
Ickathu: 17.93 
memot68: 18.76
Memphis3000: 18.84
Cubeologist: 20.28
Berd: 20.47

Popo4123 needs 2 more rounds to graduate!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Feb 14, 2015)

*Round 3:​*
Scrambles: 
1. R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R D B L F L U B' L D2 B2 
2. R2 D2 U2 F R2 B2 F U2 F' U2 L2 R D L2 F2 D2 U R D' B 
3. B2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L B D2 R2 B' F' L U R' F2 
4. F' D' B2 R' F B' U B' R F2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 
5. U2 R2 D F2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F R D F' L' B L2 U2 B2 
6. B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B' U L' U B' R' U' F' U2 
7. R' D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' U' B' R D' F' D2 U R2 U2 B 
8. D B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U R B2 F L B' R B' U B' U 
9. F2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 D U' F2 U R D2 B' R F2 U2 B F' R2 U 
10. B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 B U2 L2 B' D2 L' F' L F2 D L U F D' F' 
11. B L' F2 D R' F' B L D' U2 F2 U2 L B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 
12. U' L' D B' U' R D B D F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 D2 B2 L2 F'

Ends on Wednesday the 18th!

Good Luck!


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 15, 2015)

Round 3 Race to sub 15 = 16.86
19.13, 14.99, 16.30, 20.09, 26.36+, 12.80, 13.52, 17.02, 18.81, 17.76, 15.28, 15.66

Epic fail it cound have be a sub 14 average there were drops pops lockups on every SINGLE solve. and the 12.8 could have been 6.xx but I dropped it and still it could have be 8.xx so I picked it up but I did the wrong PLL.


----------



## memot68 (Feb 15, 2015)

*R3*
16.84, 17.10, 19.21, 19.33, 17.69, 20.09, 20.09lol , 19.93, 19.26, 19.45, 16.63, 16.24
Ao12:18.55


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 17, 2015)

PBAo12 on cam! 

avg of 12: 17.74

Time List:
1. 14.39 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R D B L F L U B' L D2 B2 
2. 16.18 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B2 F U2 F' U2 L2 R D L2 F2 D2 U R D' B 
3. 19.46 B2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L B D2 R2 B' F' L U R' F2 
4. 18.00 F' D' B2 R' F B' U B' R F2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 
5. 18.90 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F R D F' L' B L2 U2 B2 
6. (29.25) B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B' U L' U B' R' U' F' U2 
7. 16.37 R' D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' U' B' R D' F' D2 U R2 U2 B 
8. 16.25 D B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U R B2 F L B' R B' U B' U 
9. 16.59 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 D U' F2 U R D2 B' R F2 U2 B F' R2 U 
10. 23.02 B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 B U2 L2 B' D2 L' F' L F2 D L U F D' F' 
11. 18.27 B L' F2 D R' F' B L D' U2 F2 U2 L B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 
12. (13.41) U' L' D B' U' R D B D F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 D2 B2 L2 F'


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ao12-14.23
with a 8.77 single(new PB(PLL Skip))


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 18, 2015)

Gj that was the one you were excited about on the full cfop video today, right?


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 18, 2015)

Round 3
Average: 15.91
18.74, 17.04, 16.13, 14.08, 12.78, (12.40), (21.01), 14.04, 13.45, 15.96, 20.87, 16.05

Definitely could have been better. Ew.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Feb 18, 2015)

Average of 12: 15.90
15.37, 14.47, 14.95, 16.52, 18.22, (DNF 16.31), 16.62, 14.79, 18.87, 15.84, 13.37, (11.24)
Got a 13.37 and fullstep 11, so I'm pretty satisfied


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 18, 2015)

Popo4123 said:


> Gj that was the one you were excited about on the full cfop video today, right?



Thank you. And yes it was.


----------



## Berd (Feb 18, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Thank you. And yes it was.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTd1711wcuw&list=UUwnGT1xcf4Efl9L7mOx4Tig



No shoutout to the thread?  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-18
avg of 12: *19.40*

Time List:
(15.31), 17.91, 19.39, 17.69, 19.29, 21.98, 18.46, 19.35, 19.32, 20.20, (22.72), 20.41


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 19, 2015)

Um. So Berd. I started practicing to sub-15 by myself D: i kept telling myself to join, but I um... believe its too late :\
I want to still participate even though i have a sub 14.5 Ao100
DD Can I? pls senpai.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-18
avg of 12: 14.13

Time List:
1. 13.91 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R D B L F L U B' L D2 B2 
2. 14.43 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B2 F U2 F' U2 L2 R D L2 F2 D2 U R D' B 
3. (15.40) B2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L B D2 R2 B' F' L U R' F2 
4. 13.97 F' D' B2 R' F B' U B' R F2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 
5. 13.60 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F R D F' L' B L2 U2 B2 
6. 14.01 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B' U L' U B' R' U' F' U2 
7. (12.39) R' D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' U' B' R D' F' D2 U R2 U2 B 
8. 15.13 D B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U R B2 F L B' R B' U B' U 
9. 14.86 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 D U' F2 U R D2 B' R F2 U2 B F' R2 U 
10. 14.48 B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 B U2 L2 B' D2 L' F' L F2 D L U F D' F' 
11. 14.17 B L' F2 D R' F' B L D' U2 F2 U2 L B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 
12. 12.75 U' L' D B' U' R D B D F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 D2 B2 L2 F'

Ty


----------



## Berd (Feb 19, 2015)

Results:

theROUXbiksCube: 14.13
Popo4123: 14.23
ClovisKoo: 15.90
notfeliks: 15.91
FailCuber: 16.86
Cubeologist: 17.74
memot68: 18.55
Berd: 19.40

Popo4123 needs 1 more round to graduate!

theROUXbiksCube needs 2 more rounds to graduate!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Feb 19, 2015)

*Round 4:​*
Scrambles: 
1) B U2 L2 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 F' R' D' U' L2 F' L U2 F2 D R2 
2) F' L' U2 R F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F U' F U' B' D2 L' B 
3) B2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 R D' R2 B' R' F' U2 R' D' 
4) F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 D' B2 R' B' F' U2 L R' D U2 
5) D2 B U R U L' F' U' D F2 U2 B' L2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B' U' 
6) B2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 F' D R' B U' F2 U2 F' L R' 
7) B' D B2 L2 U L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L D2 F R2 U2 F' D' B2 
8) R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 D L2 D R' D' U2 F D2 
9) R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B F' U2 R2 L' U L' U F D' U2 R F U' 
10) U' R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F L' F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D' U' R 
11) F D F2 B' R D B' U2 L' F' R U2 R2 L F2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R' 
12) R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' L U' L' R F R2 U R' B

Ends on Sunday the 22nd!

Good Luck!


----------



## ClovisKoo (Feb 20, 2015)

Average of 12: 15.56
17.06, 16.07, 15.12, 14.75, 14.77, 16.65, 17.26, 14.68, 12.96, (17.35), 16.30, (12.94)


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 20, 2015)

Average : 15.34
15.59, 15.71, 14.67, 13.63+, 15.51, 11.43, 15.11, 17.51, 16.69, 12.77, 16.17, 19.46
Could have been much better because I used the shuangren and caps kept on falling off.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
avg of 12: 14.23

Time List:
1. 14.42 B U2 L2 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 F' R' D' U' L2 F' L U2 F2 D R2 
2. 13.80 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 R D' R2 B' R' F' U2 R' D' 
3. (12.90) F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 D' B2 R' B' F' U2 L R' D U2 
4. (15.24) D2 B U R U L' F' U' D F2 U2 B' L2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B' U' 
5. 14.78 B2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 F' D R' B U' F2 U2 F' L R' 
6. 13.70 B' D B2 L2 U L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L D2 F R2 U2 F' D' B2 
7. 14.40 R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 D L2 D R' D' U2 F D2 
8. 14.17 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B F' U2 R2 L' U L' U F D' U2 R F U' 
9. 14.47 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F L' F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D' U' R 
10. 13.68 F D F2 B' R D B' U2 L' F' R U2 R2 L F2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R' 
11. 14.09 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' L U' L' R F R2 U R' B 
12. 14.76 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 B2 R' F L' U' R' U B2 U2 L R'


----------



## Puggins (Feb 21, 2015)

Is it a requirement to graduate from the sub-20 thread first? I know for sure that I am sub-20 so I don't know that it is necessary.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 21, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Is it a requirement to graduate from the sub-20 thread first? I know for sure that I am sub-20 so I don't know that it is necessary.


Nope it's not required.


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ao12-14.43 with a 13.89 Ao5!
3rd sub 15 Ao12! Graduation time!


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 24, 2015)

Berd???? Next round please.


----------



## Berd (Feb 24, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Berd???? Next round please.


Sorry!! Tonight - I've had a lot going on ATM.


----------



## Berd (Feb 25, 2015)

Results:

theROUXbiksCube: 14.23
Popo4123: 14.43
FailCuber: 15.34
ClovisKoo: 15.66


Popo4123 has graduated!

theROUXbiksCube needs 1 more round to graduate!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Feb 25, 2015)

*Round 5:​*
Scrambles: 
1) U F' L' B D R F2 D2 L2 U R B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 
2) D2 B2 R2 D B L' U' R F' D2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L D2 
3) B L2 B2 U R' L2 F' B2 U' B' U2 R2 B' U2 B D2 L2 B' R2 F2 
4) U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U R2 D2 U' L D2 U' L D2 F' L' R' U F2 
5) F2 D F2 D' U' R2 F2 D R2 L' B D F L' R D2 F2 D2 U 
6) L2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B' U R B' F' L B L' U' 
7) D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 R B U L D L R D L' F 
8) D B2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L D2 R F L U' R' F' L U2 
9) B2 U L2 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D F' L' D' U L2 B2 R' D2 B' U 
10) B' U' F' L2 D F' R' F B2 U F2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 R' 
11) R2 B2 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 D' R' U2 B' D2 U R2 D F2 U' R 
12) U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R' B' L F2 L' R2 D' L U'

Ends on Saturday the 25th!

Good Luck!


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 26, 2015)

Where do I go next after graduation?


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 26, 2015)

Race to sub 15 = 14.79
19.10, 13.96, 13.96, 11.22, 13.79, 15.12, 15.07, 18.86, 16.57+, 14.56, 13.43, 12.56 
Yes! Finally!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 27, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-26
avg of 12: 14.23

Time List:
1. 14.34 U F' L' B D R F2 D2 L2 U R B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 
2. 13.81 D2 B2 R2 D B L' U' R F' D2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L D2 
3. (12.75) B L2 B2 U R' L2 F' B2 U' B' U2 R2 B' U2 B D2 L2 B' R2 F2 
4. 15.13 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U R2 D2 U' L D2 U' L D2 F' L' R' U F2 
5. 15.27 F2 D F2 D' U' R2 F2 D R2 L' B D F L' R D2 F2 D2 U 
6. 14.86 L2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B' U R B' F' L B L' U' 
7. 13.59 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 R B U L D L R D L' F 
8. 13.18 D B2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L D2 R F L U' R' F' L U2 
9. 13.94 B2 U L2 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D F' L' D' U L2 B2 R' D2 B' U 
10. 14.20 B' U' F' L2 D F' R' F B2 U F2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 R' 
11. 13.93 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 D' R' U2 B' D2 U R2 D F2 U' R 
12. (15.77) U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R' B' L F2 L' R2 D' L U'

meh average limiting myself to WCA inspection instead of unlimited, it would've been lower if i did unlimited.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 27, 2015)

Popo4123 said:


> Where do I go next after graduation?



I assume you go to the 3x3 race thread and compete in race to sub 12.


----------



## Seryague (Feb 27, 2015)

Generated by csTimer el 2015-2-28
Avg de 12: 16.72

Time list:
1. 16.05 
2. 14.51 
3. 18.03 
4. 16.36 
5. (13.73) 
6. 16.82 
7. 17.22 
8. 18.41 
9. (18.56) 
10. 17.47 
11. 16.93 
12. 15.40 

Pretty bad average...


----------



## memot68 (Mar 1, 2015)

R5
19.48, 19.79, 19.13, 20.35, 17.69, 25.12, 16.66, 19.98, 20.45, 17.85, 18.95, 18.66
Ao12:19.23


----------



## ClovisKoo (Mar 4, 2015)

Ao12: 15.69
14.32, 13.18, 14.48, 17.50, 17.65, 15.38, 13.80, (23.29), 15.35, (12.11), 18.15, 17.12


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 4, 2015)

Since it seems that this round is still going...

Round 5: 19.50 Ao12 [(16.25), 16.90, 22.10, 24.47, 18.84, 17.70, 17.54, 19.07, 21.50, 20.50, 16.38, (DNF)]

Too inconsistent for my preferences.


----------



## Berd (Mar 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-5
avg of 12: *19.72*

Time List:
(16.68), 17.22, 20.70, (22.38), 20.55, 19.24, 18.92, 18.94, 22.18, 19.71, 21.41, 18.28

Meh.


----------



## memot68 (Mar 5, 2015)

lets new round


----------



## Berd (Mar 6, 2015)

memot68 said:


> lets new round


Sorry! Tonight!


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Sorry! Tonight!



Berd? You're too late.


----------



## Seryague (Mar 7, 2015)

Berd? You said that the round was finishing on the 25th, and there has been a week since then... Can you really take charge of this thread? (Do not take me wrong, I am not criticizing you)


----------



## Berd (Mar 7, 2015)

Seryague said:


> Berd? You said that the round was finishing on the 25th, and there has been a week since then... Can you really take charge of this thread? (Do not take me wrong, I am not criticizing you)


Sorry man, tonight; I mean it. Go practice!


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 7, 2015)

Seryague said:


> Berd? You said that the round was finishing on the 25th, and there has been a week since then... Can you really take charge of this thread? (Do not take me wrong, I am not criticizing you)


Agreed. Or can I take charge of this thread?


----------



## Seryague (Mar 7, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Agreed. Or can I take charge of this thread?



I would like you to be so if berd doesn't have the possibility to take charge of this thread


----------



## Berd (Mar 7, 2015)

Results:

theROUXbiksCube: 14.23 (AGAIN!?)
FailCuber: 14.79
ClovisKoo: 15.69
Seryague: 16.72
memot68: 19.23
Scruggsy13: 19.50
Berd: 19.72

theROUXbiksCube has graduated!

FailCuber needs 2 more rounds to graduate!

Congratulations to everyone!

~ A little word: I'm sorry I'm not the most punctual with this thread but please, go practice and I'll update it ASAP. ~


----------



## Berd (Mar 7, 2015)

*Round 6:​*
Scrambles: 
1) R F2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R B U L' D' U2 F 
2) F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 R U2 R' B' L2 D2 R D F U R D' F2 
3) D R' D L' F2 L B' D R U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D F2 D L2 F2 
4) D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B' D R2 F' U L' D' B2 U' 
5) R F2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D' B' U L D2 B2 D2 U' B 
6) L' B2 L2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R U R' B2 D L' B2 F D2 B F2 
7) B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 R F D R' F' D2 B L' R 
8) L' U B' R' F L2 U2 L' U' D B' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 F U2 B' 
9) F2 R F R' D L B' R L D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U 
10) B2 F2 D' L2 D U F2 D' L2 U R B D' B R U L2 D2 R B' 
11) U2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 L R2 U B' D' U' F2 L B2 R 
12) F2 D2 L D2 L2 R' B2 U2 R D2 R' U' B2 F U' F' D B2 R B2

Ends on Thursday the 12th!

Good Luck!


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 8, 2015)

Round 6 : 14.08
15.74, 12.86, 24.34, 14.28, 13.88, 10.66, 14.07, 13.79, 13.62, 13.75, 9.94, 18.18 
Pretty good!! I'm getting awesome times with my aolong v2 it's slow but very good! and sub 10!!


----------



## memot68 (Mar 8, 2015)

*R6*
18.84, 15.45, 18.39, 19.27, 16.08, 19.24, 15.41, 15.00, 19.73, 18.56, 19.46, 19.90
Ao12:18.04


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Round 6: 18.02 Ao12 [20.33, (14.65), 17.97, 18.21, 20.00+, 16.92, (21.47), 18.67, 16.96, 15.22, 20.16, 15.72]

Much better this round.


----------



## Seryague (Mar 10, 2015)

Avg of 12: 16.31

Time list:
1. 16.18 
2. 18.83 
3. 14.13 
4. 14.50 
5. 14.61 
6. (22.37) 
7. 16.41 
8. 18.07 
9. 18.31 
10. 15.15 
11. (13.90) 
12. 16.94


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 13, 2015)

Berd, If you're always going to be late why did you make estimated time? You are mostly late usually so please update faster or tell me the exact time.


----------



## Berd (Mar 13, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-13
avg of 12: *18.57*

Time List:
17.10, 19.90, 18.86, 19.54, 17.25, 19.15, 17.25, 19.04, 18.94, (16.84), (20.53), 18.67

That's more like it!


----------



## Berd (Mar 13, 2015)

Results:

FailCuber: 14.08
Seryague: 16.31
Scruggsy13: 18.02
memot68: 18.04
Berd: 18.57

FailCuber needs 1 more round to graduate!

Congratulations to everyone!

*~ A little word: I'm sorry I'm not the most punctual with this thread but please, go practice and I'll update it ASAP. ~*


----------



## Berd (Mar 13, 2015)

*Round 7:​*
Scrambles: 
1) F' R2 U2 F D2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U L2 F' L2 F2 L B' U L2 
2) D2 L F2 D' F' D2 F2 R' B R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' L F2 R B2 D2 
3) F2 L' B R L B' D B L F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R2 U 
4) D' F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 D R' D L' F' R U' L2 D2 U F 
5) R L2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B' L' B' F R U B D F2 
6) B2 R2 D U2 R2 U L2 B2 D U2 B2 R' F' L' U F R F D' B R2 
7) B D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 F' D2 F L R2 D B L F' U2 F2 R F 
8) U2 L2 B' U2 B L2 B' R2 B' R' D L' F D' F U R2 B2 L 
9) R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 R D2 R2 F' D' U' L' D' U' R D' L 
10) U L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D F L B' L R D' F' R D' R' 
11) F L2 B2 L' U' B' L B F2 L B2 R' B2 U2 D2 L F 
12) U F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R F2 U' R2 B' R B F L2 R'

Ends on Tuesday the 17th!

Good Luck!


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 14, 2015)

Round 7: 14.16
16.07, 12.14, 14.33, 13.54, 14.54, 15.33, 13.86, 14.35, 14.43, 13.24, 9.82, 15.89 
Finally! I will be making a sub 12 thread later.


----------



## Seryague (Mar 14, 2015)

Round 7
Avg 12: 15.93

1. 14.92 
2. 14.00 
3. 15.50 
4. 17.29 
5. (21.07) 
6. 15.64 
7. 19.71 
8. 15.77 
9. 15.43 
10. 15.66 
11. 15.40 
12. (13.28)


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 15, 2015)

Round 7: 18.76 Ao12

[18.28, 22.36, 16.73, (24.64), 19.27, 21.04, (13.74), 16.55, 18.43, 18.31, 18.58, 18.07]


----------



## Wylie28 (Mar 15, 2015)

Average: 16.28
17.43, (13.67), 13.68, 17.16, 16.93, 15.36, 16.78, (19.35), 16.95, 17.53, 15.81, 15.14

Only 2 sub 15 solves


----------



## memot68 (Mar 17, 2015)

*R7*
20.52, 14.23, 20.75, 20.32, 23.81, 19.18, 18.97, 17.00, 16.98, 21.06, 18.20, 17.21
Ao12:19.02
1 sub 15 
5 sub 25


----------



## Berd (Mar 17, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-17
avg of 12: *18.67*

Time List:
19.99, 17.03, 23.09, 20.21, (24.02), 18.52, 18.03, 17.94, 18.10, (16.26), 17.24, 16.57

WOW that comeback!


----------



## Berd (Mar 17, 2015)

Results:

FailCuber: 14.16
Seryague: 15.93
Wylie28: 16.28
Scruggsy13: 18.76
Berd: 18.67
memot68: 19.02


FailCuber has graduated!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Mar 17, 2015)

*Round 8:​*
Scrambles: 
1) F U' B2 D2 B2 D' L' D' B' R' F2 U F2 U2 F2 U F2 D F2 D2 R2 
2) U L2 B2 F R2 B' L2 U2 F' U F' D U2 L R D' B D 
3) L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' R B2 F' D2 F2 U' R D2 L' U' 
4) L B' D2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 B L2 U B2 U2 R' B' F2 D' B2 U2 
5) R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R U B' U' L' R2 B U' F R2 
6) U2 B' R U L' B R' F U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 R' 
7) L' B2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F D2 B' U' F2 R' B2 U2 L2 B D B2 
8) F U F B D' R' F U2 L' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 
9) F' L2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L' D' B2 D B L2 B' R' F' 
10) L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F R2 B2 D2 F D' R' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L' U' 
11) R U2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B' L' B U' R' B2 L2 F 
12) L2 F' R2 U2 F L2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 D' B' D' U2 L D F L R' F

Ends on Sunday the 22nd!

Good Luck!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 18, 2015)

Round 8: 19.29 Ao12
[19.80, 17.94, 17.65, (17.42), 19.53, (22.26), 18.11, 19.66, 18.39, 21.47, 20.99, 19.35]

Meh.


----------



## memot68 (Mar 20, 2015)

*R8*
19.65, 17.15, 17.75, 17.58, 16.27, 17.70, 15.17, 18.76, 17.50, 19.48, 15.36, 14.56
Ao12:17.27
1 sub15 :[


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 21, 2015)

16.96, 15.90, 15.52, 15.58, 14.60, 15.61, 16.64, 14.74, (14.00), (17.65), 16.12, 14.66 = 15.63

ew


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 21, 2015)

*17.32*

18.30, 15.03, (21.52), 17.25, 17.63, 14.35, 21.36, 19.79, 18.64, (13.43), 15.03, 15.81


----------



## Seryague (Mar 22, 2015)

Avg of 12: 15.67

1. 15.27 
2. (18.74) 
3. 16.10 
4. (13.68) 
5. 17.26 
6. 16.29 
7. 14.37 
8. 15.22 
9. 16.10 
10. 14.05 
11. 15.22 
12. 16.80


----------



## Wylie28 (Mar 22, 2015)

Average: 15.73
13.81, 15.58, 15.51, 14.93, 15.49, 15.19, 15.56, 18.23, (12.88), 17.10, 15.89, (19.76)
only 3 sub 15s


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-23
avg of 12: *18.44
*
Time List:
(15.99), (23.78), 18.28, 16.76, 17.18, 19.70, 19.74, 16.64, 16.39, 19.37, 19.31, 21.03


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

Results:

notfeliks: 15.63
Seryague: 15.67
Wylie28: 15.73
memot68: 17.27
Ickathu: 17.32
Berd: 18.44
Scruggsy13: 19.29

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

*Round 9:​*
Scrambles: 
1) U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R' B' F D2 R B' F2 L2 D2 R' U 
2) R B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B' L R' D2 B' D' B2 L R2 
3) U R L F' R' L D L F D' F2 U' R2 U' D F2 R2 F2 D 
4) R U2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 B2 R U B' D B U2 L' B2 U' F' L2 
5) L' D2 R B2 D2 L F2 R' D2 L2 D2 B R D' R2 D2 R' F D' B 
6) U R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 B' U B R2 D2 R2 D2 U 
7) R' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U R2 L U2 F L2 R2 D L' D F' 
8) D2 L2 R D2 B2 L' R2 B2 R2 F' R D' F' U R U B' R U2 
9) B2 U2 F' D2 F D2 B R2 F R2 F' D B L' B' U2 L' R' D' F2 
10) F' U' D' F2 L U2 B' L' U' B' L2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 
11) B' L2 U2 F' U2 B U2 F' U2 F L2 D' U2 R B' L B' U R F 
12) L F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' B D L' D L U R' U2 L'

Ends on Sunday the 29th!

Good Luck!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 24, 2015)

Avg of 12: 14.17

Times: 15.54, 14.57, 12.37, (11.68), 12.29, (23.29), 14.47, 15.67, 15.04, 14.95, 14.75, 12.02


----------



## Wylie28 (Mar 24, 2015)

Average: 15.70

14.58, 15.71, 15.76, 15.51, 14.07, 18.53, (12.13), 16.21, 13.37, (20.20) 17.91, 14.94

5 sub 15 solves (man im squeezing in 1 more each week)

i was doing good up until the end where i went from a 15.03 average to 15.6x


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 24, 2015)

Average of 12: 18.87 (Really good for me, I average mid 19s)

20.01, 17.00, 18.57, 19.16, (24.47), 18.46, 20.31, 18.39, (16.28), 19.78, 18.84, 18.14


----------



## Seryague (Mar 26, 2015)

Avg of 12: 15.70

1. 13.66 
2. 14.59 
3. 14.22 
4. (12.68) 
5. 17.47 
6. 16.24 
7. 16.04 
8. (19.45) 
9. 17.93 
10. 14.32 
11. 17.75 
12. 14.83


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 27, 2015)

Round 9: 17.27 Ao12
[(18.96), (13.80), 16.10, 15.60, 18.36, 16.51, 18.26, 18.79+, 18.90, 17.12, 17.61, 15.49]


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 28, 2015)

Average: 14.60

15.71, 15.79, 12.54, 12.73, 13.94, 14.30, (18.52), (11.57), 14.20, 14.08, 16.86, 15.83


----------



## memot68 (Mar 29, 2015)

*R9*
22.72, 14.42, 16.43, 15.56, 16.71, 18.92, 19.41, 15.58, 18.82, 18.57, 23.89, 20.69
Ao12:18.34


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Bertie I'm not conforming since you forced me.


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-30
avg of 12: *19.01*

Time List:
18.58, (30.49), 19.74, 19.47, 18.09, 20.20, 17.32, 18.83, 18.25, (16.32), 18.62, 21.05

Meh


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

Results:

god of rubic 2: 14.17
notfeliks: 14.60
Cube-o-holic: 15.01
Seryague: 15.70
Wylie28: 15.70
Scruggsy13: 17.27
memot68: 18.34
supercavitation: 18.87
Berd: 19.01

god of rubic needs 2 more rounds to graduate!

notfeliks needs 2 more rounds to graduate!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

*Round 10:​*

Scrambles: 
1) R D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B F R' D R2 U' F U' L' 
2) B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' U F2 R B' U L D' L2 D' R D F2 
3) D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 B U' R2 D R' F' U' B2 D2 F2 
4) D U F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 L B R2 F' D U L2 R B' D2 
5) U B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' U R' U F U2 B2 U L R U' R2 
6) F L' U2 L2 U' R' L F R D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 
7) R2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D F' L F2 L D2 F U' 
8) F2 D' L2 D U B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 B F U' L' R U2 F L' D2 F2 
9) D2 L2 B2 F D2 B L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 F' U2 R D' R D F' 
10) L2 F2 R D2 F' R' L2 D' B F2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 B2 L 
11) U R' U L' U2 B U F' U L' B2 L F2 B2 L B2 U2 L' U2 D2 
12) B R2 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 R2 U2 F R' F' L B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R'

Ends on Friday the 3rd!

Good Luck!


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 31, 2015)

Round 10
Average: 15.46
16.57, 16.14, 16.57, 17.38, 15.55, 14.38, 19.28, 13.82, 13.56, 11.34, (19.40), (10.13)

Almost had a miracle save with the last 3 solves but a PLL fail on the 11th screwed it up.


----------



## Berd (Apr 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-1
avg of 12: *17.85*

Time List:
16.23, 17.95, 18.11, 18.85, (20.18), 17.03, 17.71, 17.18, 18.63, (15.24), 18.21, 18.58

Wow! Not bad!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Round 10: 18.46 Ao12
[(22.39), 20.13, 16.55, 19.27, 18.85, 17.18, 19.07, 20.08, 17.91, (14.60), 18.94, 16.57]


----------



## Seryague (Apr 3, 2015)

Avg of 12: 15.56

1. 14.82 
2. 15.86 
3. (13.16) 
4. 16.75 
5. 16.14 
6. 15.38 
7. 16.08 
8. 14.06 
9. (18.88) 
10. 13.48 
11. 16.24 
12. 16.83


----------



## memot68 (Apr 7, 2015)

*R10*
19.66, 22.69, 19.41, 19.21, 19.76, 19.08, 16.50, 21.23, 19.51, 19.08, 18.33, 16.94
Ao12:19.22
Music:[Drumstep] - Tristam & Braken - Flight [Monstercat Release]
gg


----------



## Seryague (Apr 7, 2015)

I vote for a different person to take charge of this thread...


----------



## Berd (Apr 7, 2015)

Results:

notfeliks: 15.46
Seryague: 15.70
Berd: 17.85
Scruggsy13: 18.46
memot68: 19.22

Congratulations to everyone!

Seryague I'm DMing you.


----------



## Berd (Apr 7, 2015)

*Round 11:​*

Scrambles: 
1) B2 L R F2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 R' B D L' U2 R B2 L' D2 U2 
2) L' U' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 F R' F' U R B F2 D B2 
3) R B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 F' R2 U2 B' D' R' U' F2 L B' D' F2 D2 
4) F U' R L' F' D' R' F' R' B U F2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 
5) B2 L' F' R' D' L2 B' D R' U' F2 L D2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 
6) D2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 B F R2 U2 D L R' F L2 U' F2 L' U F2 
7) U F U2 B F2 R2 B L2 F' L2 B R' D U2 L2 F2 R' F' D' F' 
8) D' L' F2 B D2 L D L' U L2 U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F2 R2 L2 F 
9) R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D F' U R F U2 L D B L2 U2 
10) L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 U B2 R' D' F D L' U B 
11) D' F' B' L' F U2 F R D' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 R' 
12) U B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 L' U' L2 B U R D2 U' F

Ends on Friday the 10th!

Good Luck!


----------



## Seryague (Apr 7, 2015)

Avg of 12: 14.62

1. 14.90 
2. 15.17 
3. 14.79 
4. 13.56 
5. (12.23) 
6. 14.59 
7. 16.69 
8. 13.39 
9. (17.72) 
10. 14.44 
11. 15.64 
12. 13.02


----------



## memot68 (Apr 8, 2015)

*R11*
15.90, 19.60, 17.78, 18.57, 20.59, 18.63, 17.39, 19.18, 19.41, 20.38, 19.38, 17.37
Ao12:18.77


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 8, 2015)

Round 11: 16.87 Ao12
[15.07, 18.45, 18.04, 17.00, 17.02, 17.10, (19.74), 16.87, 17.32, (14.41), 17.13, 14.72]


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 11, 2015)

time	ao5	ao12
1	14.83	-	-
2	14.67	-	-
3	19.41	-	-
4	13.99	-	-
5	14.09	14.53	-
6	14.78	14.52	-
7	15.17	14.68	-
8	14.84	14.57	-
9	15.60	14.93	-
10	16.12	15.20	-
11	16.53	15.63	-
12	14.43	15.52	15.11
solve: 12/12
mean: 15.37


----------



## ClovisKoo (Apr 11, 2015)

Ao12: 15.38
16.44, 14.73, 15.81, 17.81, 12.55, 15.10, 15.02, (12.37), 14.63, 12.82, (19.66), 18.85


----------



## Berd (Apr 11, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-11
avg of 12: *18.29*

Time List:
14.96, 19.48, 19.84, 19.77, (14.90), 19.52, 15.02, 18.49, 19.27, 18.10, (21.89), 18.48

Yey no sup counting 20s!


----------



## Berd (Apr 11, 2015)

Results:

Seryague: 14.62
PJKCuber: 15.11
ClovisKoo: 15.38
Scruggsy13: 16.87
Berd: 18.29
memot68: 18.77

Seryague needs 2 more rounds to graduate!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Apr 11, 2015)

*Round 12:​*

Scrambles: 
1) R2 U2 B2 R2 L B R L' F' D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' 
2) B R' U' F2 R2 B' D' L' B2 D L2 D R2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 F 
3) D2 R' F2 L D2 R' F2 R U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' B' L R 
4) F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 D' L R2 D U R' F' U2 F2 U' L' 
5) L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B U R2 B U R F R2 U B' 
6) U F B R D2 R2 D B L D' F2 R U2 D2 L B2 L2 F2 L U2 D2 
7) U B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F L' U L' R B' D B U F 
8) U B D' B' L' F2 U L2 F B R' F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 
9) B2 D B' L' F2 B L B' D B2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 R 
10) R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B L' U' R2 B' R' D2 F2 R2 F2 
11) F' D2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R B2 U' L B' D' L F' L2 D2 
12) B2 R D F L D' R' U B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U

Ends on Wednesday the 15th!

Good Luck!


----------



## ClovisKoo (Apr 12, 2015)

Ao12: 15.23
15.08, 15.56, 15.83, 15.32, 14.97, 13.50, 16.30, 14.17, 14.57, (13.40), (17.11), 17.00


----------



## Seryague (Apr 13, 2015)

Avg of 12: 14.94
1. 12.69 
2. 15.28 
3. 14.73 
4. 15.64 
5. 13.04 
6. 16.97 
7. (18.94) 
8. 14.87 
9. 13.77 
10. 16.67 
11. 15.77 
12. (12.55)


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 14, 2015)

Ao12: 14.60

14.41, (DNF(18.21)), 15.38, 16.81, 12.96, 12.58, 15.92, 17.18, 14.46, 13.71, 12.57, (10.87)


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 15, 2015)

Average: 15.88

15.31, (27.04), 15.23, 17.85, (11.32), 15.29, 15.17, 13.87, 14.55, 15.37, 17.91, 18.25

Just awful.


----------



## hiruzan1994 (Apr 16, 2015)

avgà12: 19.78 just a really bad avg. Normally around 1.5 sec faster than this


12:	(00:14.00)	
11:	00:19.33	
10:	00:22.22	
9:	00:20.57	
8:	00:20.98	
7:	00:18.07	
6:	00:22.35	
5:	00:19.45	
4:	00:19.40	
3:	(00:24.37)	
2:	00:17.80	
1:	00:17.58


----------



## memot68 (Apr 16, 2015)

*R12*
Ao12:16.89
14.31, 17.14, 17.32, 15.40, 17.17, 15.88, 20.60, 15.46, 17.15, 15.07, 19.37, 19.00


----------



## emolover (Apr 16, 2015)

Average of 12: 18.25
18.27, 19.39, 16.46, 20.34, 18.23, 19.74, 22.24, 19.28, 18.50, 14.41, 16.36, 15.90

Why did you bother making a new thread?


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 17, 2015)

Round 12: 17.03 Ao12
[18.13, 16.05, 16.44, 17.52, 17.41, 19.04, 16.10, 16.08, 16.31, 17.24, (19.12), (15.24)]


----------



## Wylie28 (Apr 22, 2015)

Avg: 14.69

13.34, 14.35, 15.54, 13.84, (17.47), 14.25, 13.79, (12.19), 16.59, 16.25,1 15.15, 13.83

8 sub 15s!


----------



## Berd (Apr 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-22
avg of 12: *20.27*

Time List:
(16.59), 19.27, 19.54, 20.12, 18.73, 20.57, 21.12, 18.28, 19.19, 22.24, (26.14), 23.64

Tried using the Gans357. Never again.


----------



## Berd (Apr 22, 2015)

Results:
TheOneOnTheLeft: 14.60
Wylie28: 14.69
Seryague: 14.94
ClovisKoo: 15.23
notfeliks: 15.88
Scruggsy13: 17.03
emolover: 18.25
memot68: 18.77
hiruzan1994: 19.58
Berd: 20.27

Seryague needs 1 more round to graduate!

Wylie28 needs 2 more rounds to graduate!

TheOneOnTheLeft needs 2 more rounds to graduate!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Apr 22, 2015)

*Round 13:​*

Scrambles: 
1) F' D2 R2 U' F2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R F2 R' F R2 B D' L F D' 
2) L D R2 F U B' R2 U' R F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 
3) U2 B' L2 B2 U' F' B' U' D2 L' F2 L B2 L U2 B2 R' U2 D2 F' 
4) F2 D B2 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 B R F' R2 F R' U F' L U' 
5) U B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B L2 U F2 D2 L' U' F D R2 
6) D2 F R2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B U' L D L2 D U' B R F U' 
7) D R' L' D B' U' D B U F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 L' 
8) U L2 U2 F' D2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 R' F2 D2 U B' F2 
9) R F' D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B F U R2 F2 R2 B' F' L B' 
10) U' R2 D2 B D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B D' L' R U' R B' L' F2 D' 
11) D' F2 D' L2 D B2 U L2 U B2 L2 F' D F' D2 F' D B2 L' B R2 
12) L F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F D L' R2 F' L B U2 L'

Ends on Wednesday the 29th!

Good Luck!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 23, 2015)

Round 13: 19.20 Ao12
[(DNF), 17.28, 17.26, 23.22, 20.17, 19.75, (15.58), 18.85, 17.35, 17.59, 20.88, 19.62]

Absolute garbage. First 3x3 solves I did today, and I messed up an F-Perm on the first solve.


----------



## memot68 (Apr 23, 2015)

*R13*
Ao12:17.15
15.24, 17.51, 15.35, 18.24, 16.50, 17.13, 16.97, 18.18, 17.95, 22.86, 15.78, 17.91


----------



## Seryague (Apr 25, 2015)

Avg 12: 14.97

1. 14.88 
2. (16.10) 
3. 14.91 
4. 14.52 
5. 14.44 
6. 15.30 
7. 15.29 
8. 14.01 
9. 14.91 
10. (12.45) 
11. 15.79 
12. 15.64


----------



## Cubeologist (May 1, 2015)

I did orange cross on that last one. dont judge me
avg of 12: 17.97

Time List:
1. 16.35 F' D2 R2 U' F2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R F2 R' F R2 B D' L F D' 
2. 19.75 L D R2 F U B' R2 U' R F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 
3. 18.89 U2 B' L2 B2 U' F' B' U' D2 L' F2 L B2 L U2 B2 R' U2 D2 F' 
4. 17.79 F2 D B2 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 B R F' R2 F R' U F' L U' 
5. 16.98 U B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B L2 U F2 D2 L' U' F D R2 
6. 16.15 D2 F R2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B U' L D L2 D U' B R F U' 
7. 18.40 D R' L' D B' U' D B U F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 L' 
8. 17.45 U L2 U2 F' D2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 R' F2 D2 U B' F2 
9. 21.42 R F' D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B F U R2 F2 R2 B' F' L B' 
10. 16.55 U' R2 D2 B D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B D' L' R U' R B' L' F2 D' 
11. (15.14) D' F2 D' L2 D B2 U L2 U B2 L2 F' D F' D2 F' D B2 L' B R2 
12. (27.57) L F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F D L' R2 F' L B U2 L'


----------



## Berd (May 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-1
avg of 12: 19.37

Time List:
22.13, 19.84, 19.41, 16.98, 24.22, 19.70, 17.38, (15.53), 16.68, 19.99, (25.99), 17.42

I also did orange cross for the last one


----------



## Berd (May 1, 2015)

Results:

Seryague: 14.97
memot68: 17.15
Cubeologist: 17.97
Scruggsy13: 19.20
Berd: 19.37

Seryague has graduated!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (May 1, 2015)

*Round 14:​*

Scrambles: 
1) U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U F U' R' D2 U2 F2 U2 B L' R' 
2) U' L' D' B D2 L F' D2 B' F2 D2 L2 U D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' R' 
3) U' R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D L' U2 F' U' R D B2 D2 B F' 
4) B D2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 B D2 F' L D' F' R' F' L 
5) L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 L D2 B2 F' D F2 L U2 R D2 R2 F' 
6) F' R' L2 U D B' L2 B2 D' L' U2 B2 L2 B D2 F' U2 F R2 L2 
7) R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 L' B2 F L' U' L' B' L' U2 F' 
8) F' R B2 R B2 F2 R D2 L2 R' B2 R F U L B R' D' R' D2 R2 
9) R' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R U2 L F D B2 U2 
10) L D2 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R B L' D2 U B' D L F2 
11) F2 L2 D R2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B' D' L U L2 F U B D' U 
12) R B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U B2 F' U' B R D2 U L' D F

Ends on Wednesday the 6th!

Good Luck!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 2, 2015)

Round 14: 17.45 Ao12
[18.95, 15.93, 18.19, 19.10, (13.68), 15.46, 20.13, (21.62), 15.19, 15.48, 18.88, 17.22]

Much better than last week, but still pretty bad.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 2, 2015)

Well that was all over the place. 
avg of 12: 19.71

Time List:
1. 15.63 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U F U' R' D2 U2 F2 U2 B L' R' 
2. 18.99 U' L' D' B D2 L F' D2 B' F2 D2 L2 U D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' R' 
3. 20.94 U' R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D L' U2 F' U' R D B2 D2 B F' 
4. 24.31 B D2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 B D2 F' L D' F' R' F' L 
5. (13.63) L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 L D2 B2 F' D F2 L U2 R D2 R2 F' 
6. 14.13 F' R' L2 U D B' L2 B2 D' L' U2 B2 L2 B D2 F' U2 F R2 L2 
7. 22.25 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 L' B2 F L' U' L' B' L' U2 F' 
8. (42.63) F' R B2 R B2 F2 R D2 L2 R' B2 R F U L B R' D' R' D2 R2 (just gave up on speed an tried to figure out what I had done wrong)
9. 23.23 R' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R U2 L F D B2 U2 
10. 20.96 L D2 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R B L' D2 U B' D L F2 
11. 21.54 F2 L2 D R2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B' D' L U L2 F U B D' U 
12. 15.16 R B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U B2 F' U' B R D2 U L' D F


----------



## Popo4123 (May 2, 2015)

Even though ive already graduated, I thought i would be fun to do these scrambles, I got a 12.83 Ao12


----------



## BLP3Cuber (May 3, 2015)

Average: 17.39
Times: 17.38, (20.60), 17.46, 18.26, (13.41), 16.74, 15.66, 16.21, 14.58, DNF, 16.98, 20.02
On the DNF, I didn't realize the timer didn't start until I was on PLL. Oh well


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 5, 2015)

16.83, 13.38, 13.80, 13.05, 13.64, 14.64, (18.13), (11.52), 16.36, 13.07, 17.14, 11.85 = 14.38


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 7, 2015)

Ao12: 18.11
1. 19.019 
2. 16.209 
3. 16.444 
4. (14.350) 
5. 16.856 
6. 19.015
7. 19.981 
8. 17 795
9. 17.226 
10. 19.826 
11. 18.763 
12. (19.986)


----------



## Berd (May 9, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-9
avg of 12: *20.59*

Time List:
20.43, 23.52, 23.57, 19.51, 19.63, 18.32, (17.47), (24.20), 19.32, 21.88, 20.88, 18.84

No words...


----------



## Cubeologist (May 12, 2015)

??


----------



## notfeliks (May 12, 2015)

Round 14
Average: 15.13

18.12, 17.30, (22.07), 17.35, 15.39, 16.03, 12.34, 14.30, 14.08, 13.69, 12.70, (11.79)

Bugger. Strong second half couldn't make up for the initial slackness.


----------



## Berd (May 12, 2015)

Results:

Popo4123: 12.83
TheOneOnTheLeft: 14.38
BLP3Cuber: 17.39
Scruggsy13: 17.45
Isaac Lai: 18.11 
Cubeologist: 19.71
Berd: 20.59

TheOneOnTheLeft needs one more round to graduate!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (May 12, 2015)

*Round 15:​*

Scrambles: 
1) D2 F2 R D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L U2 B2 U' F' D' U2 B' D' R' F2 L' F2 
2) L' F' L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R B' R' F' D L2 F2 R' 
3) F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U L B D2 R2 D F' R' U' F U2 
4) B' U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 U2 L D2 B' U' F U L' D U2 F' 
5) U L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D' F2 B' L F2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 
6) R2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 B R' B F D' U' B' U R' F2 L' 
7) B' D' R U D B R D' B' R2 U2 F R2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 
8) L D2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 F' R B U2 L U R2 
9) U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 R B' F D B' U2 R U F2 
10) L2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 L' D' L F R B2 R D R2 
11) L B L' D2 R L2 D R F' R2 F D2 L2 F R2 F' R' 
12) D' B L2 U2 B' L' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 F' U2 D'

Ends on Wednesday the 20th!

Good Luck!


----------



## Cubeologist (May 13, 2015)

not a good day
avg of 12: 19.75

Time List:
1. 18.07 D2 F2 R D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L U2 B2 U' F' D' U2 B' D' R' F2 L' F2 
2. 18.78 L' F' L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R B' R' F' D L2 F2 R' 
3. 23.27 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U L B D2 R2 D F' R' U' F U2 
4. 28.56 B' U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 U2 L D2 B' U' F U L' D U2 F' 
5. 23.03 U L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D' F2 B' L F2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 
6. 15.26 R2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 B R' B F D' U' B' U R' F2 L' 
7. 16.67 B' D' R U D B R D' B' R2 U2 F R2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 
8. 17.92 L D2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 F' R B U2 L U R2 
9. (14.44) U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 R B' F D B' U2 R U F2 
10. 20.43 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 L' D' L F R B2 R D R2 
11. (DNF(3.00)) L2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 L' D' L F R B2 R D R2 accidentally hit my keyboard and had to dnf the scramble. 
12. 15.53 D' B L2 U2 B' L' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 F' U2 D'


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 13, 2015)

Great day for me (sorry Cubeologist)
ao12: 16.68 (stupid counting 19 but still)

1. 17.32 
2. 17.49 
3. 16.47 
4. 15.36 (PLL skip lol) 
5. 21.58 
6. 14.93 
7. 16.89 
8. 16.51 
9. 14.96 
10. 19.38 
11. 16.52 (Orange cross) 
12. 15.89


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 13, 2015)

Meh, decent ao12... Could have been better:

single
best: 14.01
worst: 17.82

mean of 3
current: 15.31 (σ = 1.57)
best: 15.29 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 5
current: 14.75 (σ = 0.35)
best: 14.75 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 12
current: *15.41* (σ = 1.16)
best: 15.41 (σ = 1.16)

Average: 15.41 (σ = 1.16)
Mean: 15.50

Time List:
1. 16.96 D2 F2 R D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L U2 B2 U' F' D' U2 B' D' R' F2 L' F2 
2. (14.01)* L' F' L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R B' R' F' D L2 F2 R' 
3. 15.00 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U L B D2 R2 D F' R' U' F U2 
4. (17.82) B' U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 U2 L D2 B' U' F U L' D U2 F' 
5. 15.82 U L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D' F2 B' L F2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 
6. (14.01)* R2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 B R' B F D' U' B' U R' F2 L' 
7. 16.71 B' D' R U D B R D' B' R2 U2 F R2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 
8. 15.16 L D2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 F' R B U2 L U R2 
9. 14.53 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 R B' F D B' U2 R U F2 
10. 17.12 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 L' D' L F R B2 R D R2 
11. 14.25 L B L' D2 R L2 D R F' R2 F D2 L2 F R2 F' R' 
12. 14.57 D' B L2 U2 B' L' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 F' U2 D

* = Best time is a tie, so only one is eliminated


----------



## PJKCuber (May 18, 2015)

Session
time	ao5	ao12
1	14.67	-	-
2	13.69	-	-
3	16.83	-	-
4	15.29	-	-
5	15.74	15.24	-
6	16.59	15.87	-
7	14.67	15.87	-
8	14.13	15.23	-
9	14.49	14.96	-
10	16.08	15.08	-
11	13.22	14.43	-
12	17.55	14.90	15.22
solve: 12/12
mean: 15.25
So close.


----------



## Berd (May 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-18
avg of 12: *17.28*

Time List:
18.90, 16.70, 15.08, 18.40, 15.91, 15.42, (14.78), 20.76, (25.02), 17.36, 17.73, 16.51

NIceeeeeee


----------



## Innocence (May 20, 2015)

Was aiming to graduate from sub-20 first, but that thread is a little more dead, so I might start over here. I did get a 19.60 Ao100 today, which I'm pretty excited about.

That said, do not even ask how I managed this average. I started to freak out after the 5th 16 in a row, so things got a little messier after that. I did manage to calm down by the 12th solve, clearly 

Average of 12: 17.64
Time List:
16.20, 16.99, 16.69, 16.33, 16.95, (23.11), 18.43, 17.79, 20.38, 17.14, 19.47, (15.70)

Still shaking a little bit.


----------



## Berd (May 23, 2015)

Results:

PJKCuber: 15.22
Isaac Lai: 16.68 
Berd: 17.28
scorpion24: 17.53
Innocence:17.64
Cubeologist: 19.75

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (May 23, 2015)

*Round 16:​*

Scrambles: 
1) U' B U2 L D' F2 R' L U' F R2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 
2) U' B2 U F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 B L D' L2 D' L B' F2 L2 D' 
3) D2 B' R2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 D' U' R U2 F L' B2 R2 B2 D' 
4) L2 B' D2 R' F' D F U F R' B2 L B2 R' F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 
5) F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 D F2 D' U F R' D' F' R2 B' L' F U' 
6) L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L D' R' F2 L' F' L' D2 B' L 
7) U L2 D U R2 F2 L2 F D' B L B' R2 B' D' F' U' 
8) R U' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B' L U L' R D' F 
9) D' R2 B' F' D2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 F' U R' F L R' B2 D2 F' D' 
10) B F2 U' L2 D R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U' B' R' F D L' U' L F2 U2 
11) F B2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' B F' U' R2 B' L' D' R2 
12) F2 D L2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L U' B2 U' F2 L B' D2 B' U

Ends on Wednesday the 27th!

Good Luck!


----------



## Innocence (May 25, 2015)

Average of 12: 18.75
Time List:
19.57, 15.72, 19.49, 17.31, 21.83, 18.77, 18.83, 19.04, (14.00), 21.00, (24.50), 15.95

Eh, a pretty average average. Couple good times, couple screwups. C'est la vie.


----------



## Berd (May 28, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-28
avg of 12: *18.63*

Time List:
19.58, (25.71), 18.89, 19.00, 18.38, 18.22, 16.14, 16.07, 23.41, (15.91), 19.28, 17.28


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 30, 2015)

Round 16: 17.39 Average of 12

18.53, (14.37), 17.29, 18.22, 19.18, 18.60, 15.25, (19.60), 16.63, 16.22, 16.58, 17.40


----------



## Berd (May 31, 2015)

Results:

scorpion24: 15.84
Scruggsy13: 17.39
Berd: 18.63
Innocence:18.75

Congratulations to everyone!

~~~~~~~~

@scorpion24: I use 12 MBLD scrambles from csTimer.


----------



## Berd (May 31, 2015)

*Round 17:​*

Scrambles: 
1) R' L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 L2 F L2 B2 R' F' D F' D' B L D U2 
2) B2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 L B' F' R' U B2 D B L2 D' B' 
3) B2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 R F2 L R2 U' F U' F' D2 L' D B' D' U 
4) B' R2 B2 D B2 D R2 U' F2 U B2 F' D2 R U' F' L' D' F' R 
5) B L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 U' L' U' F U2 F L' 
6) D F D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' U' F' U' L F' R2 B' F U2 
7) D2 B L' B' L U2 L B' R' B2 U' L2 U2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F 
8) D2 B' L2 B F D2 U2 B L2 F' R2 U R D2 U F D' L F U' 
9) R' U F L' D B2 R' B' R2 U2 D2 B2 R' D2 L U2 L U2 F2 
10) L2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 B' U F2 D F R B D B' D' U' 
11) F D2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L2 U' B' R B' F2 L' R U' L B 
12) U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L' U2 L' B' R F' L' D2 R B2
Ends on Friday the 5th!

Good Luck!


----------



## ClovisKoo (May 31, 2015)

Round 17
13.86, 13.90, 15.43, 14.07, 13.04, 14.81, 14.85, (16.87), (11.85), 12.47, 16.86, 13.04
Ao12: 14.23


----------



## Berd (Jun 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-7
avg of 12: *16.66*

Time List:
1. 16.17 R' L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 L2 F L2 B2 R' F' D F' D' B L D U2 
2. 16.36 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 L B' F' R' U B2 D B L2 D' B' 
3. (DNF(23.69)) B2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 R F2 L R2 U' F U' F' D2 L' D B' D' U 
4. (14.57) B' R2 B2 D B2 D R2 U' F2 U B2 F' D2 R U' F' L' D' F' R 
5. 17.64 B L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 U' L' U' F U2 F L' 
6. 17.36 D F D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' U' F' U' L F' R2 B' F U2 
7. 16.81 D2 B L' B' L U2 L B' R' B2 U' L2 U2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F 
8. 17.22 D2 B' L2 B F D2 U2 B L2 F' R2 U R D2 U F D' L F U' 
9. 15.31 R' U F L' D B2 R' B' R2 U2 D2 B2 R' D2 L U2 L U2 F2 
10. 17.59 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 B' U F2 D F R B D B' D' U' 
11. 16.10 F D2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L2 U' B' R B' F2 L' R U' L B 
12. 16.05 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L' U2 L' B' R F' L' D2 R B2

Woo!


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 5, 2015)

so is this thread done?


----------



## Berd (Jul 5, 2015)

Forcefulness said:


> so is this thread done?


Submit your times, so will I, let's get this back up!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 6, 2015)

The sub 20 race thread has been inactive for a long time, and I am definitely sub 20.
round 17 
ao12: *18.71*
20.55, 18.08, 18.48, 17.94, 21.04, 20.54, (14.40), (24.41), 16.30, 19.28, 17.96, 15.97

not good, but not awful


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 7, 2015)

Round 17: 17.623 Ao12

Time List:
17.975, 14.245, 16.483[green cross], 18.436, 16.711, 14.275, 19.196, 20.393, 21.205, 17.508, 18.752, 16.496


----------



## Berd (Jul 7, 2015)

Results:

ClovisKoo: 14.23
Berd: 16.66
scorpion24: 17.00
Scruggsy13: 17.62
Ordway Persyn: 18.71

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Jul 7, 2015)

*Round 18:​*

Scrambles: 
1) L F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 L D' R2 U2 F L' D2 L' F' R D' 
2) L2 F2 D2 B F' D2 B L2 F R2 L D' R' U B2 D B R' D2 L 
3) U B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 R B2 U' B R F' R2 U B' L' 
4) R' B2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R' B' U2 B2 L F2 R F U B' 
5) L F' B2 D B2 U F2 B R' B R2 D2 F D2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 
6) U2 F B' L' B U' R U F B2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' 
7) U2 D F' U D' R' B U' B2 U2 L2 F B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' R 
8) D2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' R U B R B2 D' F2 U2 L' 
9) U2 B' D2 L' D B2 R F' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' B' R2 
10) R U2 L' R' B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F U' B' D2 B2 R U2 B' R2 
11) U D2 L B2 D2 L F2 U' D2 F R2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F R' 
12) R' D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' U L2 D' R F U2 B F' D B2
Ends on Sunday the 12th!

Good luck!


----------



## Berd (Jul 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-7
*avg of 12: 17.96*

Time List:
18.90, 18.65, 19.18, 18.99, 19.96, 18.36, (14.30), (20.94), 16.88, 15.47, 17.11, 16.10

Meh.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2015)

r18
ao12: *18.26*
19.68, 18.89, 16.29, 18.32, 19.89, 17.31, 19.50, 15.69, 19.84, (14.00), (21.70), 17.22


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 10, 2015)

Round 18
Average: *18.73*
Times:
1. 17.35+ 
2. 18.39 
3. 19.63+ 
4. (24.05) 
5. 18.74 
6. 21.04 
7. 18.54
8. 21.70+ 
9. (16.30) 
10. 18.75 
11. 16.63 
12. 16.48
The amount of +2's was extremely frustrating.


----------



## rj (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm averaging 20.xx/19.highx right now. Mind if I join you?


----------



## Berd (Jul 10, 2015)

rj said:


> Hey guys, I'm averaging 20.xx/19.highx right now. Mind if I join you?


Of course! Welcome brother!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 10, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-10
avg of 12: 14.16

Time List:
1. 14.56 L F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 L D' R2 U2 F L' D2 L' F' R D' 
2. 15.06 L2 F2 D2 B F' D2 B L2 F R2 L D' R' U B2 D B R' D2 L 
3. (12.61) U B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 R B2 U' B R F' R2 U B' L' 
4. 14.16 R' B2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R' B' U2 B2 L F2 R F U B' 
5. 13.34 L F' B2 D B2 U F2 B R' B R2 D2 F D2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 
6. 13.52 U2 F B' L' B U' R U F B2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' 
7. (15.89) U2 D F' U D' R' B U' B2 U2 L2 F B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' R 
8. 13.23 D2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' R U B R B2 D' F2 U2 L' 
9. 15.35 U2 B' D2 L' D B2 R F' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' B' R2 
10. 14.16 R U2 L' R' B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F U' B' D2 B2 R U2 B' R2 
11. 14.58 U D2 L B2 D2 L F2 U' D2 F R2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F R' 
12. 13.63 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' U L2 D' R F U2 B F' D B2

XD fail (but at least sub-15)
How many times do I need to get sub-15 to advance?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 10, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> How many times do I need to get sub-15 to advance?



3 times and i think so sup 20's in between


----------



## KrisM (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey guys, I am averaging around 18. I will join you for round 19!!


----------



## Berd (Jul 13, 2015)

KrisM said:


> Hey guys, I am averaging around 18. I will join you for round 19!!


Cool I'll start the new round tonight!


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

Results:

JustinTimeCuber: 14.16 
scorpion24: 16.50
Berd: 17.96
Ordway Persyn: 18.26
Forcefulness: 18.73

JustinTimeCuber needs two more rounds to graduate!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

*Round 19:​*

Scrambles: 
1) R L B' U D2 F R' B' U2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 
2) B D2 L2 R2 B R2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R' U2 B' U' F2 L R D' L2 U2 
3) U D' F' U2 R' U L' U' D R2 F D2 L2 F2 B U2 F2 B' R2 D2 
4) R2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 F' R D L B2 F R D2 F2 
5) B' L2 U R' B' U R' U L' U2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 B' 
6) U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B R B' D' U' B D' B R' B2 L' 
7) U' B D2 L' F' D' B R' F L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U L 
8) B R2 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 B L2 F2 L' B2 D' U2 B' U B2 L' D F2 
9) B2 L' D2 R U2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R U B' R D' B2 D R' F D' L 
10) F2 B R2 D' L U' F2 B D L2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R B' 
11) F2 L B2 F2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L F' R' U2 B D R D' L' D' 
12) D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 F' U' B' U' R D' L D' L2 B R2
Ends on Sunday the 19th!


----------



## KrisM (Jul 15, 2015)

Berd said:


> *Round 19:​*
> 
> Scrambles:
> 1) R L B' U D2 F R' B' U2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 B2
> ...



20.01, 15.21, 18.87, 20.49, 18.25, (21.48), 19.20, (13.51), 20.93, 16.47, 18.05, 18.47

current avg12: 18.60 (σ = 1.76)

Comments: Not bad. I messed up on a few PLL's which got me some 2x.xx but the 13 second flowed really really nicely, didn't get lucky or anything. Just goes to show without pauses how fast you can get. Will keep working.


----------



## cubingcuban (Jul 15, 2015)

I used qqTimer.

times: 14.90, 15.90, (12.45)[pll skip], 17.20, 20.38, 17.01, 15.63[pll skip], 14.76, 16.43, 16.26, 16.63, (21.13)

best time: 12.45
worst time: 21.13

session avg: 16.51 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 16.56

Comments: Not bad, but could have been sub 16 considering the pll skips. Very inconsistent times.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 16, 2015)

Ao12: 14.67
(12.08), 12.41, 15.70, 15.79, 15.20, (20.78), 13.83, 13.93, 16.37, 14.35, 14.09, 15.00


----------



## xchippy (Jul 18, 2015)

Ao12: 16.37
17.69, 14.93, 15.51, (13.44), (20.41), 14.87, 19.71, 17.91, 15.15, 14.19, 1928, 14.48


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-20
*avg of 12: 16.75*

Time List:
17.01, 16.58, 15.76, 16.85, (13.87), 15.56, 17.30, 18.91, 17.55, 14.43, 17.48, (19.59)

Wooo!


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

Results:

ClovisKoo: 14.67
scorpion24: 15.60
xchippy: 16.37
cubingcuban: 16.51
Berd: 16.75
KrisM: 18.60

ClovisKoo has already graduated!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

*Round 20:​*

Scrambles: 
1) F B' D2 L D L B2 R' B2 D2 R2 B R2 B' R2 D2 F L2 D2 
2) F U' F2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F U B2 U B2 R' B2 F' L 
3) R' U2 R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U L2 R' U B' R' F' U2 F2 L2 R' 
4) B U2 L2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 F' D B R B' R2 U B2 F D 
5) B R2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F U2 B2 R D U2 L B' L2 R' B D' R 
6) D2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 R D2 U2 B' F' R D F L2 D B' L' D' 
7) B2 D2 B' U F L' F2 B2 D L' D2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F' 
8) D L F L F' B' R' D2 F L' D R2 D' R2 D F2 B2 D' L2 B2 U 
9) F L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 F L2 B' R' F2 U' R' B' R D F D L' 
10) D' R B2 L2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 R' U' F' D2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 B' 
11) D2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L' B F L2 R D2 B2 D' F2 L 
12) U' R' U' R U F R2 B' L' F U' B2 U D B2 U F2 B2 R2 B2 D2

Ends on Sunday the 26th!


----------



## Selkie (Jul 21, 2015)

*Round 20

Average of 12: 16.85*

17.37, 16.56, 16.93, 16.69, (20.55), 19.61, (13.48), 16.61, 13.83, 16.41, 17.90, 16.63

Might as well join in, been a few years since I have been in a 3x3 race thread! 

All over the place and 0.3 over my average Ao100


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2015)

Round 20
16.60, 16.66, 19.68, 26.15, 14.91, 19.58, 26.10, 23.31, 23.06, 21.61, 18.55, 19.03
=20.42
those solves in middle messes me up :/


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 22, 2015)

*Round 20

Average of 12: 18.67*

18.11, 16.09, 20.29, 17.71, 18.73, (21.80), 21.37, 16.56, 19.03, 18.35, 20.46, (14.94) 


I usually average 17 consistently, so this was quite a bad average. I got quite a few sup-20 solves thanks to my horrible locky Guhong and my inconsistent lookahead.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 22, 2015)

Round 20
16.787 Average of 12

Time List:
12.388, 15.419, (12.123), 17.929, 13.830, (DNF), 22.392, 15.404, 18.003, 13.238, 18.453, 20.815

Seemed like easy scrambles this week, I'm quite disappointed that I didn't get sub-15.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 24, 2015)

r20 Ao12: *18.07*

17.85, (15.87), 16.71, 17.96, 17.07, 18.11, 17.15, 19.91, 21.93, (22.42), 16.61, 17.38

trying out my Hualong


----------



## cubingcuban (Jul 25, 2015)

Round 20

avg12: 15.476 (σ = 1.31)

(12.830[easy x-cross]), 15.113, 16.492, 15.373, 15.489, 14.627, 16.050, (19.133), 17.680, 13.401, 16.660, 13.879

Method: CFOP
Cube: WeiLong V1.

Comments: No N permutations.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

time	ao5	ao12
1	10.62	-	-
2	16.24	-	-
3	13.44	-	-
4	14.53	-	-
5	13.78	13.92	-
6	14.28	14.20	-
7	15.90	14.20	-
8	14.80	14.54	-
9	14.89	14.66	-
10	14.04	14.66	-
11	14.90	14.86	-
12	15.53	14.86	14.61
solve: 12/12
mean: 14.41


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

time	ao5	ao12
1	10.62	-	-
2	16.24	-	-
3	13.44	-	-
4	14.53	-	-
5	13.78	13.92	-
6	14.28	14.20	-
7	15.90	14.20	-
8	14.80	14.54	-
9	14.89	14.66	-
10	14.04	14.66	-
11	14.90	14.86	-
12	15.53	14.86	14.61
solve: 12/12
mean: 14.41


----------



## NeilH (Jul 31, 2015)

19.63, 17.80, 16.24, 19.63, 16.01, 20.63, 20.67, 19.83, 19.33, 15.29, 18.86, 18.87 = Average of *18.68*

I always seem to do better when under some pressure.


----------



## David10000 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Round 20*
14.95, 18.07, 16.79, 13.98, 18.94, 15.08, 14.77, 19.08, 14.47, 14.15, 19.45, 19.75
Average of 12 = 16.57


----------



## NeilH (Aug 14, 2015)

what happened


----------



## Berd (Aug 14, 2015)

NeilH said:


> what happened


Sorry! Will update tomorrow!


----------



## TheSixthSide (Aug 17, 2015)

So...?


----------



## Berd (Aug 17, 2015)

Results:

PJKCuber: 14.61
cubingcuban: 15.47
David10000: 16.57
Scruggsy13:16.78
Selkie: 16.85
Ordway Persyn: 18.07
rubikmaster: 18.67
NeilH: 18.68
RjFx2: 20.42

PJKCuber needs two more rounds to graduate! 

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Aug 17, 2015)

*Round 21:​*

Scrambles: 
1) U2 L2 F B' D' R L F U' L2 B R2 F2 D2 B L2 B R2 F U2 
2) L F2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 F D2 U F L' D2 F' U' 
3) U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U' F D L U' L2 B R' U2 L 
4) U D2 B' R2 F' U R' D2 R U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 L2 R 
5) B R' F2 R2 L2 U' R B2 D' B' R' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 L 
6) D2 L' B2 R' U2 R U2 B2 F2 R U2 D' F' L2 B2 L' F U2 L' D 
7) D2 F U2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 B' R' D' R' D' F R' 
8) B R D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 R2 F' L B U' B L2 D' F L' 
9) B' D2 L U L' B' L' D L U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L F2 B2 U2 B' 
10) R2 D2 F D' R D2 F D' B' R2 D L2 B2 U F2 U2 D L 
11) F2 L2 U F2 D U B2 R2 B2 D B' L F' R' U' F2 L2 B U' R' 
12) B2 R2 D' U' B2 L2 U R2 U' L' D' L2 D2 F' U2 R B F' D R'

Ends on Sunday the 23rd!

Good luck!


----------



## TheSixthSide (Aug 18, 2015)

*Round 21*

16.55, (17.44), 15.05, 16.45, 15.44, 15.79, (14.63), 14.73, 15.64, 15.68, 16.75, 15.64 = *15.77*

Been watching this thread for a while, but only recently made an account on the forum. Thought I'd join in!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 19, 2015)

r22
ao12: *17.27*

18.65+, 14.81, 18.34, (23.33), 19.49, 20.36, 17.99, 14.06, 15.27, 18.42, (13.85), 15.31

last five solves are a 14.88 ao5, first sub 15 ao5!


----------



## xchippy (Aug 23, 2015)

Round 22
ao12: 14.46

13.23, (18.12), 13.30, 15.06, 12.66, 14.64, 16.64, (12.24), 13.95, 14.74, 13.99, 16.38

Got an N perm on the second solve


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 26, 2015)

Hope I'm not late. :/ First time doing race to sub-15
Round 22

Time List:
1. 19.80
2. 19.85
3. 16.61
4. 22.39
5. 22.19
6. 22.75 
7. 17.41
8. (16.10)
9. 16.40
10. 18.79
11. (25.48)
12. 20.02
A012: 19.62

Not my best average of 12 by any means, but it's sub-20, so I'm okay with it. On the bright side, I got some sub-17 solves!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 14, 2015)

Round 21: 15.814 Ao12

18.971, 16.278, 14.864, 16.559, 15.155, 14.758, 13.980, 17.018, (19.301),16.491, (12.946), 14.063


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 18, 2015)

time	ao5	ao12
1	15.23	-	-
2	13.97	-	-
3	14.16	-	-
4	13.40	-	-
5	13.77	13.97	-
6	14.71	13.97	-
7	11.62	13.77	-
8	13.90	13.69	-
9	14.65	14.11	-
10	14.53	14.36	-
11	15.51	14.36	-
12	15.39	14.86	*14.37*
solve: 12/12
mean: 14.24


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 22, 2015)

r 21

ao12 = 18.18

Time List:
1. 19.25 F' U' F U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' 
2. 16.98 U R' U2 F' R F2 R2 F' U' 
3. 19.06 U' F' U2 F' R U2 R2 F2 U2 
4. 15.78 F U' F' U F U2 R' F' U 
5. 25.39 R2 U' R U F' R U F' U' 
6. 20.59 F' U F R F' R U' R' U' 
7. 18.26 U' R U2 F U' R U2 R F 
8. 17.04 F U F' U F' U' R2 U R 
9. 18.05 U F' R2 U R' F' U' R2 U' 
10. 16.80 F' U' F2 R2 U' F R F2 U2 
11. 19.36 F U R2 U F' U' R F' U' 
12. 16.40 R' F R' F U2 R2 F' U2 R

ignore scrambles.


----------



## Berd (Oct 3, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-3
avg of 12: *15.72*

Time List:
16.17, 16.19, 15.24, 15.08, (21.20), 15.03, 14.53, 15.40, 15.55, (12.31), 19.59, 14.41


----------



## Berd (Oct 3, 2015)

Results:

PJKCuber: 14.37
xchippy: 14.46
Berd: 15.72
TheSixthSide: 15.77
Scruggsy13:15.81
Ordway Persyn: 17.27
pyr14: 18:18
IAmAPerson: 19.62

PJKCuber needs one more round to graduate! 

xchippy needs two more rounds to graduate! 

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Oct 3, 2015)

*Round 22:​*

Scrambles: 
1) U' L F R' B2 R F' B R F U D' R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' 
2) R2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 B' L2 F' D2 B' U' L2 F L' U B' D2 L R2 
3) F2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 L F L' R D' L D2 F' U2 R2 
4) B R2 D2 L F2 R' F L' D' R F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' D 
5) F' U2 L2 F' D' B2 L2 B R' U2 R2 U D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U' 
6) R D2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L F2 B' U' B' U B2 U2 L2 U R2 
7) F2 B L F L' B' U' B L' U B2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R 
8) L B2 U2 B2 D2 L' R2 D2 L F2 R' U' L' D' R' F D2 R F' U L2 
9) F' L2 D' R2 D F2 L' F L2 D B R2 B' D2 F' U2 F D2 F2 L2 
10) R2 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 R2 B L2 R B D2 U2 R2 B U B2 D' B 
11) B F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 F' L2 U' L' D' B L D2 R 
12) B' U F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F R2 B L' U2 B U' L'

Ends on Saturday the 10th!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Round 22: 14.352 Ao12 (yay)

13.032, 14.562, 15.657, (11.200), 14.872, 13.537, 11.831, 14.744, 12.905, 14.640, 17.737, (18.416)


----------



## TheSixthSide (Oct 6, 2015)

*Round 22*:

15.25, 14.51, 15.98, 13.22, 15.67, 13.98, (13.22), 14.63, 16.91, 16.07, 16.58, (17.29) = *15.28*
The average started decently, but turned bad by the end. Maybe next week.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 6, 2015)

R#22 CFOP
Ao12: *15.72*

17.28, 15.61, (17.43), 14.83, 16.43, 17.17, 16.26, 15.97, 16.20, 12.67, 14.74, (11.81)

Good.


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 7, 2015)

_Round 22_

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-7
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 14.56
worst: 20.54

mean of 3
current: 17.99 (σ = 2.27)
best: 16.04 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 5
current: 17.16 (σ = 0.57)
best: 17.16 (σ = 0.57)

*avg of 12
current: 17.57 (σ = 1.07)
best: 17.57 (σ = 1.07)

Average: 17.57 (σ = 1.07)*
Mean: 17.57

Time List:
1. 18.15 D L' D' Uw' R Fw2 F2 L' D2 Rw' F B' R F B2 Rw2 B2 Rw Uw2 L2 Uw' L2 Uw2 B2 U' Fw2 B F' L' R' U D' F Fw' L R2 U L' Uw' B' 
2. 19.68 F L2 R2 Fw Rw2 L Uw F' D Uw R' D Uw2 Fw Rw2 D B F' U2 L2 U' Fw2 L2 Fw2 B D' L' Uw Fw F2 R' B2 Uw' F2 B' U' R2 Uw' L Fw' 
3. 14.56 B2 F' L2 Rw2 Uw B Uw Fw2 U' R Uw F2 B R' B2 D' L2 U D' Fw2 U' L Uw U L2 B2 D2 B' R Fw' D Uw' F2 D2 B2 Fw D2 L' U2 L 
4. 16.58 U' D Rw U2 B Rw2 Uw' Fw U2 F' D2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 Rw R2 U2 D2 R Uw B2 Uw2 D2 U' F R Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw' L' U' Rw Fw2 D2 F2 Fw Uw2 
5. 16.98 D L Fw2 F2 Rw' D' F Uw L Rw' Fw2 L2 U2 Uw2 B' D' L B F2 Fw2 R Fw' B' D' U' R' Rw Fw' F' B R F' R B U F' B2 R' D2 Uw' 
6. 18.43 U' D2 Uw B Rw F2 Fw2 R B Rw Uw' Fw' Rw2 L2 D U' Fw2 B2 Uw' Fw2 L F2 B Rw' U R U' R' Rw2 F B2 L2 Uw' D' Fw' Rw F' B Uw L2 
7. 18.22 D F2 U2 Rw2 D2 Uw R' Uw B2 F2 Uw2 Rw Uw' B2 U' Rw2 R Fw' D L' B2 L Rw' Fw' Rw B' Rw2 D2 U' L2 R' Uw2 F2 Fw2 D' F' Rw Fw' L' R2 
8. 16.54 D2 U Fw2 B2 L' U' Fw2 Uw R L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' R2 B' Rw' D2 Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw' U' Fw L2 D2 B Rw U' F2 Rw' Uw' R U2 B2 Fw2 R Fw2 U2 L' Rw 
9. 17.66 D2 Uw2 L2 Fw' R' D L2 R2 B Uw2 R F' U2 R2 U L' F2 Fw' D' Uw' Fw' F2 B2 Uw2 D Rw F B' R' L' D' F' Uw2 B' Rw2 D2 B2 F' Fw L' 
10. 16.18 R F2 L2 Rw2 U' Uw' D' L2 Fw Uw2 D2 U R' F' Uw2 Fw U2 Uw Fw' D' B2 Fw2 D B2 R2 Uw R' Rw' U2 F Fw2 Rw L Uw F2 Rw' U2 B2 L2 R' 
11. 17.27 Uw' Fw' R D B2 Uw U2 Rw' F2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F2 B' Fw L' Fw' Uw U L' R2 B D2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw R Fw' L2 R' B2 R2 B' U2 Fw F R' F' L2 F2 
12. 20.54 B Uw' F R' F' Uw' Fw L R' Rw' Fw2 D2 F' R' U' D' B2 Fw2 U D2 Rw Uw D Fw' R' F Uw Rw F2 R Rw U D L Uw Rw2 F U2 D Rw2


----------



## Wylie28 (Oct 12, 2015)

Been a while since ive done this. I did better than i thought
ao12: 15.79 
2 sub 15
4 above 16
16.58, 15.70, 17.04, 14.57, 15.47, 15.69, (14.03), 15.23, 17.14, (18.16), 15.76, 14.49


----------



## Dan Cochrane (Oct 12, 2015)

Round 22: Petrus with feet

1. 14.73
12/10/2015 20:19:23
F2 R2 D2 L B2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R B L' F' D B R' D L' B2 R

2. 16.15
12/10/2015 20:20:19
L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U R B2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 B L B'

3. 18.32
12/10/2015 20:21:01
B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F D B2 R2 D2 F2 R' U' B' U'

4. 15.14
12/10/2015 20:21:49
B U2 L' D' F' L D B2 R' F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 L2 B'

5. (14.17)
12/10/2015 20:22:35
F2 U2 D F' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R' U2 L2 F2 B' R2 F D2 F D2

6. 18.22
12/10/2015 20:24:38
D2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B' L' F' R' B U' F' U2 F L2

7. 16.81
12/10/2015 20:25:55
U D F' R2 B' U' L' F B' L' U D2 F2 B2 U R2 U' D2 F2 R2 D'

8. 16.69
12/10/2015 20:26:39
F2 B' R D L F B2 D R' F U L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U'

9. 17.55
12/10/2015 20:27:17
D L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 B U2 R D' L' U' R2 F' L' D2 R2

10. (DNF)
12/10/2015 20:28:14


11. 15.74
12/10/2015 20:29:08
R2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 F D2 L2 R2 D' R B' R2 F' R' D' R' U L'

12. 17.57
12/10/2015 20:30:18
L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 R' B L' R2 B2 F' D B2 L' D2



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berd (Oct 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-12
avg of 12: *15.52*

Time List:
16.40, 15.31, 17.26, 15.49, 15.69, (18.12), 15.19, 13.83, 12.70, 16.11, (12.54), 17.19

Kool.


----------



## Berd (Oct 12, 2015)

Results:

Scruggsy13:14.35
TheSixthSide: 15.28
Berd: 15.52
Ordway Persyn: 15.72
Wylie28: 15.79
Dan Cochrane: 16.69
pyr14: 17.57

Scruggsy13 needs two more rounds to graduate! 

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Oct 12, 2015)

*Round 23:​*

Scrambles: 
1) F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L' B2 F L B2 U B D2 B' R' 
2) B D2 L' D2 R F2 R D2 L' D2 R U' L' U' R' F2 D2 B L U 
3) D L' B' U2 B' L' B L' D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D' 
4) B' L2 D B2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D B' U' R D2 F' D' U2 B R 
5) D2 F' U2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L D' R B2 U' F D2 B' R2 B' 
6) U2 L' F' D' R L D2 F' D' F L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 F 
7) U B2 R U' F' B' D' R' U R D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 F 
8) L B R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 F' R2 B R' D' B2 F2 R B' L F2 
9) L D' R' F' B2 U2 L' B' U' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B' D2 F R 
10) L U2 B2 R U2 L' F2 D2 R2 D' L F R2 B D L D F2 R 
11) F' U2 B' F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 B U L2 F D R D' F2 L D R 
12) R L' F' R B' D L F2 D F' R U2 R2 F2 B2 R F2 R2 L D2 R

Ends on Saturday the 17th!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 13, 2015)

R#23 CFOP
Ao12: *17.00*

16.85, (14.71), 15.14, 18.53, (20.41), 14.96, 17.32, 17.39, 19.08, 15.18, 17.02, 18.53

meh.


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 17, 2015)

round 23:

4th scramble was my own (as shown below) as i had timer malfunction

anyway, ignore other scrambles.

avg of 12
current: 17.85 (σ = 2.08)
best: 17.85 (σ = 2.08)

Average: 17.85 (σ = 2.08)
Mean: 19.16

Time List:
1. 17.46 Bw2 R2 Rw' Dw' U' Fw2 F2 D R U' B' F2 L' D2 U' R2 D' Fw Uw' Lw2 F' Uw D Fw' D' Lw2 Dw' F' Bw2 D R' B' Bw2 F' Fw2 L Dw' R' Uw2 Bw' Rw' U' Rw' Lw L2 U Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw Dw Fw2 B2 F2 D' F' Lw Uw2 Fw L 
2. 15.39 D2 L U' L D2 Lw2 Rw' U L B Uw' F' B' Lw2 L2 U2 Lw D L' F Fw D' Bw2 U2 Fw2 L' R' B2 Dw' Fw D' F' Lw' Fw F Bw2 D2 Lw2 Bw2 R' D B2 Fw' F2 L2 U2 F' R' L' Dw' B' R L' Lw Bw Fw' Dw' Bw' B L2 
3. 20.28 Dw2 U Fw B Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw R Lw2 F2 Fw' Rw2 D2 Rw2 Bw' B2 U' B Lw2 Rw' D Lw Dw2 Rw2 F Uw2 U F D2 U2 B Uw Dw B' Rw' F Rw2 D U B2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Lw2 Dw D' R' L' D2 Dw2 Bw2 D2 R' B Lw2 B F Rw2 Lw' 
4. 16.23 D B' L2 F' D2 B L2 F R2 F R2 F' U R B' F D R2 U R' U 
5. 17.20 R L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U F' R' D' L2 B R B2 D B2 R 
6. 20.75 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D B2 U2 L F' U2 R2 D' U2 L' D' B R2 
7. 19.77 B' D2 R' B2 R2 D2 B' D B2 L' U F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 D2 F2 
8. 19.34 L2 D2 L2 B F U2 F' L2 D2 R2 B R U L2 R' D R' B2 L' B F2 
9. 17.20 L' B2 L B2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 R' B2 F' D2 B' D U L2 F2 R' U L 
10. 37.41 D2 L2 U L2 U R2 D R2 B2 U B2 L D U' R' F D R B2 L R 
11. 14.85 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L R2 D2 R' B2 D2 F D L U' B L2 F' L2 F D 
12. 14.08 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 F2 L' B' U' R B' D R U' B2 R


----------



## Berd (Oct 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-18
avg of 12: *16.23*

Time List:
16.08, 17.16, (13.80), 16.25, 18.45, 15.59, 15.84, 14.34, 16.19, (20.55), 16.28, 16.18


----------



## Berd (Oct 18, 2015)

Results:

Berd: 16.23
Ordway Persyn: 17.00
pyr14: 17.85

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Berd (Oct 18, 2015)

*Round 24:​*

Scrambles: 
1) F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F D' U' B' U2 L R B D2 U F2 
2) D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U R B L' F' R2 U' B D2 R' D2 
3) L2 B2 R F2 L F2 R D2 F2 D2 F' R' D R2 B' U' R2 D' U 
4) L' F D R2 B' R U R F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F D2 F D2 U 
5) L2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R' F L' D U' F' U' L2 D L 
6) D' R' U2 F2 R B' R' L' D2 F U2 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' 
7) B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L' B2 U F L' D2 B R' B' F' 
8) U' R2 D L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U2 R B U2 L' U' F L D' L' U2 
9) D' L B R2 F2 B D' L2 F U' D2 R D2 F2 R B2 U2 D2 L 
10) U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' F' D2 L' U' R' B2 U' L R' 
11) U' D' F L' B' L U' B R' L B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 
12) U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' L D2 L D2 R' B' U F' R' D'

Ends on Saturday the 24th!


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 19, 2015)

*avg of 12
current: 19.17 (σ = 2.69)
best: 19.17 (σ = 2.69)*

Average: 19.17 (σ = 2.69)
Mean: 20.45

Time List:
1. 18.06 R' F D F B' L2 D' F2 L' U2 L2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F' 
2. 24.35 F2 U R2 U2 F' R' U2 F R2 
3. 18.02 R2 U F2 U' F R2 F U2 R 
4. 22.99 R2 U' F2 U R U2 R U R2 
5. 16.27 R U2 F' U' F' R' F' R2 U' 
6. 16.63 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F U2 R' F2 
7. 18.12 F R2 F U' F' R2 F' U2 R' 
8. 18.21 F2 U R U' F2 U' R' F2 R' 
9. 39.77 U' R F' U' F R2 U R' F2 U' 
10. 20.94 U F' R2 F' R F U' R' U2 
11. 18.15 U R' U' R' F U' F2 R' U' 
12. 13.93 F' U' R' U' R2 F U' F2 U2

ignore scrambles
round 24


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 19, 2015)

R# 24 CFOP
Ao12: *16.75*

16.32, 15.77 (18.88), 15.93, 15.78, 16.90, 16.59, 17.55+, (13.95), 17.13, 17.31, 18.19


----------



## TheSixthSide (Oct 20, 2015)

*Round 24*:

17.55, 14.50, 13.93, 11.70, 16.51, 15.31, 14.97, 11.63, 15.06, 20.07, 16.51, 14.25 = *15.03*

Sigh... so very close. Can't seem to do well in this race.


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 20, 2015)

getting a bit better here recently. time to start this thread back. Still, that 20 hurts.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-20
avg of 12: *16.16*

Time List:
1. 14.59 F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F D' U' B' U2 L R B D2 U F2 
2. 16.63 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U R B L' F' R2 U' B D2 R' D2 
3. 14.57 L2 B2 R F2 L F2 R D2 F2 D2 F' R' D R2 B' U' R2 D' U 
4. 18.30 L' F D R2 B' R U R F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F D2 F D2 U 
5. 17.68 L2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R' F L' D U' F' U' L2 D L 
6. (20.09) D' R' U2 F2 R B' R' L' D2 F U2 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' 
7. 16.57 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L' B2 U F L' D2 B R' B' F' 
8. 15.05 U' R2 D L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U2 R B U2 L' U' F L D' L' U2 
9. (14.21) D' L B R2 F2 B D' L2 F U' D2 R D2 F2 R B2 U2 D2 L 
10. 15.77 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' F' D2 L' U' R' B2 U' L R' 
11. 16.48 U' D' F L' B' L U' B R' L B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 
12. 15.97 U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' L D2 L D2 R' B' U F' R' D'


----------



## CubePro (Oct 20, 2015)

LOL guys I'm not even sub-25 I was just trying to have fun xD

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 23.03
worst: 32.67

mean of 3
current: 27.12 (σ = 3.90)
best: 26.97 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 5
current: 29.19 (σ = 1.61)
best: 27.03 (σ = 0.12)

avg of 12
current: *28.29 (σ = 1.79)
* best: 28.29 (σ = 1.79)

Average: 28.29 (σ = 1.79)
Mean: 28.21

Time List:
1. 28.78 F' L2 U F2 R D2 L2 F L B L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 
2. 27.15 U2 L D2 B' U2 D2 L' U2 B L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 
3. 27.05 R' D2 B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 R' D2 F' L2 R2 D F2 U R F2 R2 B' 
4. 31.40 D2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D' U' F R2 F2 R D' B U R' 
5. 25.73 F2 R2 B F L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R' U' B2 L' F L U' L' B' D 
6. 26.91 B L B' U2 L' B2 U' R' F R2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D 
7. 28.29 F D F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 B D R B' R2 B' U2 B2 U 
8. 29.23 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' R' D2 R2 U' L D' F D' L R' U' L U 
9. 32.67 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 L D L' B' F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' 
10. 23.03 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 B U2 L' D2 U B2 F' D U2 R' U' B2 
11. 27.56 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 D U2 B R B' U B2 U 
12. 30.79 D2 L2 B D2 F' L' F D B2 U2 B' U2 B U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 B D'


----------



## CubesNDominoes (Oct 20, 2015)

This is my first post ever on this forum, forgive me if I make any mistakes lol

17.91, 18.64, 18.64, 14.84, 17.67, 17.12, (11.91), 16.22, DNF(18.64), 16.24, 17.33, 16.29

session avg: 17.09 (σ = 1.20)

Talk about fluctuation, had a PLL skip on the 11 second one (pb is 10.86)


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 21, 2015)

1)17.53 F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F D' U' B' U2 L R B D2 U F2
2)15.50 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U R B L' F' R2 U' B D2 R' D2
3)18.47 L2 B2 R F2 L F2 R D2 F2 D2 F' R' D R2 B' U' R2 D' U
4)17.81 L' F D R2 B' R U R F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F D2 F D2 U
5)(21.53) L2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R' F L' D U' F' U' L2 D L
6)16.72 D' R' U2 F2 R B' R' L' D2 F U2 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 D F2 U'
7)19.97 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L' B2 U F L' D2 B R' B' F'
8)17.36 U' R2 D L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U2 R B U2 L' U' F L D' L' U2
9)18.81 D' L B R2 F2 B D' L2 F U' D2 R D2 F2 R B2 U2 D2 L
10)17.81 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' F' D2 L' U' R' B2 U' L R'
11)(15.31) U' D' F L' B' L U' B R' L B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D2
12)16.90 U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' L D2 L D2 R' B' U F' R' D'
*17.688 Ao12* bah should've done some warmup solves beforehand, this is almost exactly what i avg


----------



## Wylie28 (Oct 21, 2015)

Improved a bit
ao12: 15.14
7 sub 15 (5 more from last avg)
3 above 16 (1 less from last week)
14.02, 13.99, 17.03, (12.95), 16.95, 15.50, 14.06, 17.11, (18.34), 13.22, 14.81, 14.69


----------



## TheSixthSide (Oct 21, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> avg of 12: *16.16*



Looks like you may need to change your sig!


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 21, 2015)

time	ao5	ao12
1	14.75	-	-
2	15.86	-	-
3	12.60	-	-
4	12.44	-	-
5	16.49	14.40	-
6	12.34	13.63	-
7	13.07	12.70	-
8	12.30	12.62	-
9	13.25	12.89	-
10	15.03	12.89	-
11	16.56	13.79	-
12	13.84	14.04	13.97
solve: 12/12
mean: 13.97


----------



## CubezForDayz (Oct 21, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-21
avg of 12: 13.08

Time List:
1. 12.86 F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F D' U' B' U2 L R B D2 U F2 
2. 11.70 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U R B L' F' R2 U' B D2 R' D2 
3. 13.34 L2 B2 R F2 L F2 R D2 F2 D2 F' R' D R2 B' U' R2 D' U 
4. 13.53 L' F D R2 B' R U R F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F D2 F D2 U 
5. 12.14 L2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R' F L' D U' F' U' L2 D L 
6. 12.83 D' R' U2 F2 R B' R' L' D2 F U2 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' 
7. (18.10) B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L' B2 U F L' D2 B R' B' F' 
8. (9.11) U' R2 D L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U2 R B U2 L' U' F L D' L' U2 
9. 13.86 D' L B R2 F2 B D' L2 F U' D2 R D2 F2 R B2 U2 D2 L 
10. 15.72 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' F' D2 L' U' R' B2 U' L R' 
11. 13.28 U' D' F L' B' L U' B R' L B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 
12. 11.54 U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' L D2 L D2 R' B' U F' R' D'

That was bad....


----------



## peedoo72 (Oct 25, 2015)

1. 15.68 
2. 13.05 
3. (12.32) 
4. 16.71 
5. 17.13 
6. 13.25 
7. 18.66 
8. 14.98 
9. (20.43) 
11. 17.32 
12. 17.57 
The first few solves were so great
Game on Cubeologist
avg was 16.19


----------



## Knut (Oct 25, 2015)

Avg: 18.23
(15.09), 17.40, (DNF(19.55)), 18.09, 17.08, 19.80, 17.33, 16.79, 18.89, 19.11, 17.32, 20.44
About average for me.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 26, 2015)

When will this weeks scrambles be up? I can post some if you want.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Round 25*
okay here are 13 scrambles (one for if you have a timer malfunction) i just generated these with Cube Explorer 1 minute ago.  Ends on Halloween (31st) at midnight ET 
1.B2 L' F2 L U2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 R F U R' D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 F' (22f) 
2.F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 U' R U2 F R' U' B2 L2 F' U2 (20f) 
3.F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 L F U F L2 B' L' D' U2 L' (21f) 
4.R F2 R' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D F D2 R' F' U B R2 F D2 L' (22f) 
5.D' B2 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 R' U L' F' R2 B U' L2 R' (22f) 
6.R2 D2 R B2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F' D' L2 D' L' U' B2 L F' R (21f) 
7.U' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R B R2 B L B L' R2 (22f) 
8.R2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' U L F D' B' R F' R2 D L' R' (22f) 
9.R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' U L' U' F L2 F' R' F' D' (22f) 
10.L2 U2 B2 L D2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 B R B U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F' (22f) 
11.D2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 L B D2 B' F R F D2 F (21f) 
12.B2 R D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 R D2 F2 U L F' D' B' R' F' L' D L (22f) 
13.D2 B U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 F' R' D F' U' F' R2 D U2 L2 R' (21f)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 28, 2015)

R#25 CFOP
Ao12: *15.97*

(19.65+), (13.70), 17.56, 15.02, 15.56, 15.33, 16.09, 17.18, 15.40, 17.46, 14.61, 15.45

Good
(I got a 16.07 on the extra scramble, would have made it a 15.82 avg)


----------



## CubesNDominoes (Oct 28, 2015)

Average: 18.63 (σ = 2.88)
Mean: 18.67

Time List:
1. 15.35 B2 L' F2 L U2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 R F U R' D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 F' 
2. 13.62 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 U' R U2 F R' U' B2 L2 F' U2 
3. 23.38 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 L F U F L2 B' L' D' U2 L' 
4. 18.27 R F2 R' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D F D2 R' F' U B R2 F D2 L' 
5. 15.12 D' B2 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 R' U L' F' R2 B U' L2 R' 
6. 21.90 R2 D2 R B2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F' D' L2 D' L' U' B2 L F' R 
7. 18.82 U' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R B R2 B L B L' R2 
8. 16.96 R2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' U L F D' B' R F' R2 D L' R' 
9. 21.43 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' U L' U' F L2 F' R' F' D' 
10. 19.17 L2 U2 B2 L D2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 B R B U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F' 
11. 15.90 D2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 L B D2 B' F R F D2 F
12. 24.13 B2 R D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 R D2 F2 U L F' D' B' R' F' L' D L 

I was getting hopeful after the first couple of solves... ;-;


----------



## Knut (Oct 28, 2015)

Avg: 19.65
17.78, 22.27, 21.32, 18.10, 19.16, 18.35, 18.04, (15.65), 23.84, 20.79, 16.83, (24.53)
And I got a 16.3 avg of 5 just minute ago...


----------



## peedoo72 (Oct 30, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-30
avg of 12: 18.28

Time List:
1. 20.93 
2. 18.95 
3. 16.23 
4. 19.52 
5. 16.95 
6. 16.35 
7. (13.92) 
8. 16.33 
9. (21.81) 
10. 17.37
11. 18.78 
12. 21.42


----------



## TheSixthSide (Nov 3, 2015)

*Round 25*:
14.55, 13.73, 15.50, (12.01), 16.31, 13.87, 16.27, 14.93, 12.65, 13.83, (17.83), 14.25 = *14.58* (1/3)
Finally!


----------



## TheSixthSide (Nov 9, 2015)

Shall I post new scrambles?


----------



## Pieman1911 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes please!


----------



## TheSixthSide (Nov 11, 2015)

*Last week's results:*

Ordway Persyn: 15.97
CubesNDominoes: 18.63
Knut: 19.65
peedoo72: 18.28
TheSixthSide: 14.58 (1/3)

No one graduates this week!

*Round 26:*

1. B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L' F2 R' U' L' R2 B D' B' F2
2. L2 D' R2 U F2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 B F' D' F2 D F2 L' F2 L' F
3. D F' R2 B F U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 U2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' D2
4. L U2 R' D2 L U2 L U2 B2 D2 R' F D F U2 L' B' R B D'
5. U2 B R2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R D' L2 D' R U' F' D' F2 L
6. B D' L B' L B R2 D F2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R F2
7. U2 F' R F2 U R' F2 B2 U' F B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F'
8. D2 F L2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R D' L' R D' L2 F U B'
9. U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R U' R D' F' U L' B2 D' R2
10. F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U' F2 D F' R B U' B2 D R B' L2 U
11. B2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 L U2 L2 U' L2 R U2 F D' L2 D2 L' F'
12. R L B D' F' R U' B2 R' D2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 B R2

This round will finish on the 21st. (extending it to the weekend) 
I can take over running this race for a while if everyone is fine with that.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Nov 11, 2015)

*Round 26*:
12.78, 14.46, 15.07, 13.14, 13.81, 14.26, 13.23, (10.09), 11.18, 16.20, 11.83, (16.22) = *13.59* (2/3)
Well, apparently it's easy, now that I've gotten it once... 
Also, maddeningly close to getting a sub-10 single this round. Two counting 11s were nice.


----------



## CJK (Nov 11, 2015)

*Round 26:*
16.18, 18.27, 15.66, (19.94), 17.46, 15.57, 18.22, 15.16, 13.82, 15.26, 14.63, (12.62) = *16.02*
In the 5th solve, I missed the spacebar, otherwise it would be about 2s better.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 11, 2015)

14.31, 13.26, 16.2, 13.97, 14.79, (12.7), 16.36, 15.67, 13.25, (18.06), 14.36, 17.65 = 14.982 (1/3) Yay, sub 15

So many had set up F2L pairs...


----------



## Kudz (Nov 12, 2015)

Ao12: 16.17
Mo12:16.50
Best Ao5:14.90
Best:13.97
Worst: DNF(22.32)
Really bad, locky, messed number of scarmbles, 2 times messed OLL. Not proud about it should be like 14/15. Maybe next time


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 12, 2015)

R#26 CFOP
Ao12: *15.74*

13.75, (13.01), 13.48, 16.56, 16.30, 17.22, 16.44, (20.85), 15.64, 15.06, 14.74, 18.22

Started out strong, then it kinda went downhill.


----------



## peedoo72 (Nov 14, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-14
avg of 12: 16.14

Time List:
1. 15.09 
2. (18.48) 
3. 15.75 
4. (14.19) 
5. 14.89 
6. 15.97 
7. 16.69 
8. 17.68 
9. 17.57 
10. 16.60 
11. 16.50 
12. 14.70 

Almost there!!


----------



## Walrusizer (Nov 15, 2015)

Holy crap messed a lot of these up horribly.

Ao12: 17.48

1. 15.10 
2. 17.13 
3. (22.50) 
4. 16.12 
5. (14.69) 
6. 17.36 
7. 20.19 
8. 17.77 
9. 19.06 
10. 17.78 
11. 19.26 
12. 15.03


----------



## CubesNDominoes (Nov 16, 2015)

Round 26

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-16
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 13.78
worst: 18.17

Average: 16.57 (σ = 1.06)
Mean: 16.31

Time List:
1. 18.17 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L' F2 R' U' L' R2 B D' B' F2 
2. 15.63 L2 D' R2 U F2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 B F' D' F2 D F2 L' F2 L' F 
3. 16.41 D F' R2 B F U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 U2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' D2 
4. 16.22 L U2 R' D2 L U2 L U2 B2 D2 R' F D F U2 L' B' R B D' 
5. 14.46 U2 B R2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R D' L2 D' R U' F' D' F2 L 
6. DNF(0.36) B D' L B' L B R2 D F2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R F2 (Forgot to start the timer -_-)
7. 16.86 U2 F' R F2 U R' F2 B2 U' F B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' 
8. 13.78 D2 F L2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R D' L' R D' L2 F U B' 
9. 17.73 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R U' R D' F' U L' B2 D' R2 
10. 16.34 F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U' F2 D F' R B U' B2 D R B' L2 U 
11. 16.45 B2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 L U2 L2 U' L2 R U2 F D' L2 D2 L' F' 
12. 17.39 R L B D' F' R U' B2 R' D2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 B R2


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 21, 2015)

r26
*avg of 12
current: 17.93 (σ = 2.12)
best: 17.93 (σ = 2.12)*

Average: 17.93 (σ = 2.12)
Mean: 18.55

Time List:
1. 18.88 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0) 
2. 14.77 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(5, 0)/ 
3. 28.48 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
4. 15.60 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(5, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(6, 0) 
5. 21.65 (-3, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(2, 0) 
6. 16.30 (-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
7. 15.63 (-3, 5)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2) 
8. 16.32 (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0) 
9. 17.25+ (6, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, -1) 
10. 20.80 (-3, 5)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0) 
11. 17.87 (3, -1)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/ 
12. 18.99 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/


----------



## TheSixthSide (Nov 22, 2015)

*Last Week's Results:*

TheSixthSide: 13.59 (2/3)
CJK: 16.02
MoyuFTW: 14.98 (1/3)
Kudz: 16.17
Ordway Persyn: 15.74
peedoo72: 16.14
Walrusizer: 17.48
CubesNDominoes: 16.57
pyr14: 17.93 (So... You're doing square-1? I... sure, whatever)

No one graduates this week!

*Round 27:*

1. U' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D R' D U2 F' D2 R F2 L2 B' D
2. B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 B' D2 B' L' F' R' U' F U2
3. F2 D B' L' F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 F L2
4. R D' R D' L D2 F B' U' F2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 L B2 D2 F2 D2
5. F' D2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 L' R2 B R' D F U R2 U R U
6. U F D2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F' U2 D B L' D B2 L' R' U' L'
7. F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 L F U2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 R'
8. R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L F2 L U2 F L R' F' L2
9. B2 U L2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' L D2 B' L2 D L' D2 F2
10. F R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 D B D' R2 F D2 R2 F R F
11. U2 F U B' L' D' R' U L D2 F U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B
12. R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 D' B F' U2 L B' U F2

This round will end on the 28th. We got a pretty good turnout last round, let's see if we can get even more people competing!


----------



## CJK (Nov 22, 2015)

Round 27:
16.96, 18.16, 16.41, 14.38, 15.82, 19.59, 15.74, 16.94, 15.61, (19.96), (14.24), 15.28 = *16.49*


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Nov 23, 2015)

Round 27:
(18.45),17.46,17.70,14.23,16.22,16.02,16.82,(13.48),14.57,16.90,16.20,14.78=
16.09


----------



## TheSixthSide (Nov 23, 2015)

*Round 27*:
(12.62), 14.14, 13.81, 13.44, 16.60, (17.01), 13.66, 13.58, 15.22, 15.61, 14.49, 15.02 = *14.55* (3/3)
Yay, I graduate! Where to now...


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 24, 2015)

15.10, 13.63, 16.06, 16.72, 13.89, 13.49, 13.7, (17.95), 16.82, (13.41), 14.61, 17.77 = 15.18  Noo...


----------



## Dadd (Nov 25, 2015)

Round 27
1: 15.20
2: 18.77
3: 19.95
4: 17.58
5: 16.46
6: 14.38
7: 17.61
8: 18.27
9: 14.67
10: 17.42
11: 19.32
12: 17.69
17.30 ao12. Try again for next week


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 26, 2015)

TheSixthSide said:


> (So... You're doing square-1? I... sure, whatever)



He probably just copy pasted his times here and the scrambler was set to square-1


----------



## TheSixthSide (Nov 26, 2015)

That seems likely. It'd be interesting to see someone racing to sub-15 on square-1 though!


----------



## Kudz (Nov 26, 2015)

PB ao5 I was too nervous to make it sub 10 and to make ao12 good. Maybe pb ao12 idk xd
1. 9.17
2. 14.50
3. 11.85
4. 9.75
5. 9.33
6. 10.36
7. 13.87
8. 13.73
9. 11.53
8. 14.12
11. 15.86
12. 15.74
Best ao5: 10.31 
Best ao12: 12.48
So training makes better. Also I lame few solves that could be sub-9. Pretty nice avg


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks like ill be joining this thread now that I've graduated from sub-20. Should I join this round or wait until tomorrow when the new round comes out and this one ends?


----------



## DELToS (Nov 28, 2015)

I just graduated from the sub-20 thread, so here I am! also this was kinda a bad-ish average from me, but I was filming myself so I was under pressure. CFOP, MoYu TangLong

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-27
avg of 12: 20.67

Time List:
1. (16.43) U' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D R' D U2 F' D2 R F2 L2 B' D 
2. (29.38) B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 B' D2 B' L' F' R' U' F U2 
3. 20.74 F2 D B' L' F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 F L2 
4. 19.68 R D' R D' L D2 F B' U' F2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 
5. 16.96 F' D2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 L' R2 B R' D F U R2 U R U 
6. 21.69 U F D2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F' U2 D B L' D B2 L' R' U' L' 
7. 20.01 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 L F U2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' 
8. 20.41 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L F2 L U2 F L R' F' L2 
9. 19.58 B2 U L2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' L D2 B' L2 D L' D2 F2 
10. 19.01 F R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 D B D' R2 F D2 R2 F R F 
11. 21.44 U2 F U B' L' D' R' U L D2 F U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B 
12. 27.22 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 D' B F' U2 L B' U F2


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 28, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> He probably just copy pasted his times here and the scrambler was set to square-1





TheSixthSide said:


> That seems likely. It'd be interesting to see someone racing to sub-15 on square-1 though!



yeah... that was true... i just copied and pasted. if u look at my wca prof, u'll see that im bad at sq1

avg of 12
current: 20.70 (σ = 4.64)
best: 20.70 (σ = 4.64)

Average: 20.70 (σ = 4.64)
Mean: 21.06

Time List:
1. 18.00 U L B U B U B' L U' l' b' 
2. 30.06 U' R U' B' U R' B' R' r' u 
3. 16.64 L U B L B L B' R' r' u 
4. 18.69 U B' L' B' U' L R' U' l r 
5. 20.96 U' R B' U L' R L R' b 
6. 21.47 U R U' R L U' L B' R' r 
7. 14.10 L' U' L U R' U L' U l r b u' 
8. 17.65 U B' L U' R' L B U' B' l b 
9. 31.63 R B L' U B L U' B l u 
10. 18.40 L R' B U' L R B' U' l' r u 
11. 27.87 U L' R' B L U L R U' l' r b u' 
12. 17.26 L' U R' U' B L' R U' l' r' b' u'

well i failed... not even sub 20...


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 28, 2015)

Round 27: 18.13 Ao12
Pretty good average for me, especially considering that this is my first post in this thread. 

Ignore the scrambles. 
1. 19.47 L2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 F' L' D L' B L2 B2 U' L' D2 F 
2. 19.84 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 U' B' D' R' B' U2 R' F' D F L2 
3. (21.40) R' L2 U L2 U L2 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 F' R B D' B2 D2 F2 U F 
4. 18.02 D' U2 B2 D B2 F2 D F2 L2 R' B' L' D2 B D2 U' F' D' B' 
5. (15.58) R' B2 L F2 L2 F2 L U2 L F2 B' U F' R' U B2 D F2 D2 
6. 17.48 R' F2 D' L B2 U B' R F R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R L2 U2 L F2 D2 B 
7. 16.05 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 L' B2 L D F' U2 B D B2 F 
8. 17.23 L' F U R' D L' U2 L' U' D2 F2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 R' B2 
9. 20.76 R' B U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 B' R2 F' U' F2 D L R U2 F D U' 
10. 17.32 D F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 U R2 F' L D' R' B U2 B2 U B' R 
11. 17.96 L' R2 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B F' D' R U' B2 D F' L2 
12. 17.20 R D2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 U F2 U' R D' B2 U2 B U' L' F L2


----------



## codcuber (Nov 29, 2015)

Round 27
1.15.35
2.19.74
3.16.12
4.15.14
5.14.00
6.22.92-
7.15.01
8.12.07-
9.17.21
10.15.53
11.17.34
12.15.38
avg of 12: 16.08


----------



## TheSixthSide (Nov 30, 2015)

*Last Week's Results:*

CJK: 16.49
puzzl3add1ct: 16.09
TheSixthSide: 14.55 (3/3)
MoyuFTW: 15.18
Dadd: 17.30
Kudz: 12.48 (1/3)
DELToS: 20.67
pyr14: 20.70
josh42732: 18.12
codcuber: 16.08

I graduate this week! Also, Kudz needs two more rounds to graduate.

*Round 28:*

1. B' D2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R D F2 D' F U L' U F2
2. D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 D' U' R D' F2 R' B L B' U
3. L U' B2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D B' D2 R2 U' B D' F2 L U
4. F' R B2 D2 U2 L U2 R F2 R' D2 F2 D B L2 F2 D' U2 L R'
5. F' L2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 L B U' B D U2 F2 L' D2 R
6. R' B2 L' D2 R L B' L2 D U2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 R2
7. F L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 L' U' B' L' R2 B2 L B' D
8. R' U' F2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F R2 D L R2 U2 L2 D
9. D R2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 F L2 B' R F2 D' R' B D' F' R F
10. L2 U' B' L' B D2 L B L R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U
11. B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D B' R2 D L F2 D' B' R F' U
12. U2 B2 U' F' R2 F2 L' F L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' D2 R2 D B2 D' L'

This round will end on the 5th. I might be quite busy this week, so if I'm more than a day late, someone else can feel free to post the results and new scrambles.


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 30, 2015)

avg of 12
current: 20.04 (σ = 2.80)
best: 20.04 (σ = 2.80)

Average: 20.04 (σ = 2.80)
Mean: 19.43

Time List:
1. 13.35 R' L' B L B L U B L' 
2. 20.37 R B U B' L' B' R' U 
3. DNF(20.37) R' U' R' B L B' L U' L' 
4. 21.60+ B L R' U R' L' B L U' 
5. 19.74 B' L' B' R' U' B L B L 
6. 17.84 R U B' L' B' L' R U' R' 
7. 17.36 B R L B' U L' R L' 
8. 18.32 R' L' U R U' L R L' 
9. 22.67 U' L B' R L U' R' L U 
10. 21.01 U B' R' L U L' B L' R 
11. 16.05 R U B' U B U R L 
12. 25.46 U R U B L' U R U

the dnf ruined me for sub 20... so embarrasing that i cant even sub 20 now...
the fails.....


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 30, 2015)

14.63, [13.06] (+2 For that solve  ), 16.16, [19.75] (G perm then pop ;( ), 14.94, 16.85, 15.94, 14.16, 15.41, 16.51, 17.19, 14.87 = 15.67 So badd.... Arghh...


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 1, 2015)

Ao12: 18.38
17.69, 17.55, 15.69, 19.59, (22.29), 19.28, 16.49, 18.46, 21.20, 18.54, (13.81), 19.31
Pretty meh average for me. Could have been a lot better, but with a counting 20, it wrecked my average and I was using a guanlong, so idk if that helped me or not. But, I got a 13 second solve!


----------



## tx789 (Dec 2, 2015)

Best average of 12: 16.345
1-12 - 14.047 18.320 17.630 13.900 17.409 (13.816) 16.432 17.224 15.902 (18.674) 16.547 16.041


----------



## DELToS (Dec 2, 2015)

Round 28:
MoYu TangLong, CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-1
avg of 12: 17.89

Time List:
1. 19.97 B' D2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R D F2 D' F U L' U F2 
2. 16.58 D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 D' U' R D' F2 R' B L B' U 
3. 18.69 L U' B2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D B' D2 R2 U' B D' F2 L U 
4. (21.00) F' R B2 D2 U2 L U2 R F2 R' D2 F2 D B L2 F2 D' U2 L R' 
5. 15.62 F' L2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 L B U' B D U2 F2 L' D2 R 
6. 19.23 R' B2 L' D2 R L B' L2 D U2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 R2 
7. 17.59 F L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 L' U' B' L' R2 B2 L B' D 
8. 17.73 R' U' F2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F R2 D L R2 U2 L2 D 
9. 17.76 D R2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 F L2 B' R F2 D' R' B D' F' R F 
10. 17.41 L2 U' B' L' B D2 L B L R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U 
11. 18.37 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D B' R2 D L F2 D' B' R F' U 
12. (15.33) U2 B2 U' F' R2 F2 L' F L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' D2 R2 D B2 D' L'

And heres my video I made of this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMuLJq-OaG4


----------



## CJK (Dec 2, 2015)

Round 28:
15.83, 14.25, (11.92), 15.63, 14.55, 15.67, 16.39, (24.90+), 18.86, 17.64, 15.44, 13.80 = *15.81*


----------



## CubesNDominoes (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm really disappointed with this one :'( I was doing slow solves for a week and went back to normal turning yesterday, consistently breaking sub 15. I just got nervous on this one.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-2
avg of 12: 17.61

Time List:
1. 18.24 B' D2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R D F2 D' F U L' U F2 
2. 14.97 D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 D' U' R D' F2 R' B L B' U 
3. 17.34 L U' B2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D B' D2 R2 U' B D' F2 L U 
4. 19.41 F' R B2 D2 U2 L U2 R F2 R' D2 F2 D B L2 F2 D' U2 L R' 
5. 18.53 F' L2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 L B U' B D U2 F2 L' D2 R 
6. 17.08 R' B2 L' D2 R L B' L2 D U2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 R2 
7. 15.78 F L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 L' U' B' L' R2 B2 L B' D 
8. 17.31 R' U' F2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F R2 D L R2 U2 L2 D 
9. (19.79) D R2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 F L2 B' R F2 D' R' B D' F' R F 
10. (12.41) L2 U' B' L' B D2 L B L R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U 
11. 19.12 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D B' R2 D L F2 D' B' R F' U 
12. 18.35 U2 B2 U' F' R2 F2 L' F L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' D2 R2 D B2 D' L' (on this solve i was like "screw it" and went color neutral red lol)


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 8, 2015)

Round 28
avg of 12: *18.61*
17.83, 18.67, 16.50, 21.42+, 17.63, 20.78, (24.79), (15.60), 21.53, 15.96, 18.95, 16.82


----------



## DELToS (Dec 9, 2015)

*Last Week's Results:*

pyr14: 20.04
MoyuFTW: 15.67
josh42732: 18.38
tx789: 16.34
DELToS: 17.89
CJK: 15.81
CubesNDominoes: 17.61
Sergeant Baboon: 18.61



*Round 29:*

1. U L' U2 L2 F L U' L B' D' R' U2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 L2 
2. U D R2 D R U' L2 F D2 R F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 B 
3. F B U2 F2 D' R2 L' D F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 
4. L' B2 L' F2 B R F2 U' D2 F' R2 D' R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' 
5. R2 F' R' F2 U' R F2 B2 D' B U2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 D' F2 R2 
6. U' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' L' U' R B' R D' L2 B D' U 
7. L2 U D2 L' D B2 L' D' R F' D' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U 
8. L2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 R U2 F U2 R U2 B U' R' 
9. D2 R L' D' F' L' U' B' L U2 R2 F2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F D' 
10. R U R2 L' F' R' U' D2 F B2 R D2 R' B2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 R2 F' 
11. L2 B D2 R2 F' D2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 R F' L2 D2 L2 R2 U F2 L' F' 
12. U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F' L B2 R2 B' L2 R' B R 


This round ends on December 16th, if someone doesn't post the results and scrambles by the end of the 17th then someone else please do them.


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 11, 2015)

r29

avg of 12
current: 18.45 (σ = 2.26)
best: 18.45 (σ = 2.26)

Average: 18.45 (σ = 2.26)
Mean: 18.50

Time List:
1. 18.83 F R2 U F' U R2 U' R' U2 
2. 17.11 U R' F' U R' F U R2 U2 
3. 22.24 F' R F2 U F' R2 U R U' 
4. 16.54 R' F' U2 R2 F R' F' R2 U 
5. 15.23 R2 F R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' 
6. 17.55 F R2 F2 U' F' R' F U' R2 
7. 17.31 U R U' F' R2 U F2 R' U' 
8. 21.90 F2 R U' F R U2 F' U F' 
9. 20.27 U' R2 U' R2 F U' R' F2 R 
10. 22.19 F2 U2 F' R U' R' U2 R U 
11. 15.90 U' R' U2 R2 F R' F2 R' U2 
12. 16.88 F R U F2 U R2 U' R2 U2


----------



## Kudz (Dec 11, 2015)

*Round 28*
Sorry, that I'm late - exams
12.63, 16.09, 11.48, 12.81, 14.71, 14.17, 16.67, 13.68, 15.70, 17.25, 13.92, 12.98
Nothing fancy here, maybe last solve got nice cross 
Ao12: 14.34


----------



## Kudz (Dec 11, 2015)

*Round 29*
Ao12: 14.90

15.86, 16.21, 14.57, 16.94, 12.43, 14.38, 14.46, 19.98, 10.94, 15.55 fail!, 12.55, 16.01

So, I kinda graduate, but I was late, so I think I will stay here for a while too. Maybe 2 races at once


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 12, 2015)

Round 29
avg of 12: *20.26*
20.56, 16.80, 18.79, 19.79, 16.73, (16.53), 21.15, 22.03, 23.25+, 18.49, 25.01, (DNF(18.21))


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 12, 2015)

Avg of 12 : 15.4
Dang I fumbled way too much

00:14.13
00:12.77
00:16.02
00:14.96
00:15.17 
00:15.76
00:16.01
00:15.28
00:16.49 
00:16.04
00:14.51
00:16.23


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Dec 13, 2015)

Round 29:
14.199,13.566,14.316, 14.567,(26.450),14.226,14.267, (12.084),14.966,15.967,13.867,14.616=14.445


----------



## DELToS (Dec 14, 2015)

Round 29: I lost the times, all you need to know is I got around a 20 second average (CFOP, TangLong) I wasn't warmed up and I just got pretty unlucky


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 14, 2015)

Round 29
Ao12: 18.70
20.19, (14.08), 17.55, 23.50, 18.80, (25.98), 16.58, 23.37, 17.25, 16.28, 16.70, 16.83
Wow I suck. 4 20 second solves. I need to do more slow turning.....


----------



## CJK (Dec 16, 2015)

*Round 29*
14.38, 12.59, 14.07, 16.50, (25.26), 15.61, 13.01, 12.76, 14.56, 17.25, (12.10), 13.46 = *14.42*

PB Ao12!!! (old one was 14.47)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 17, 2015)

R. 29 (CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-16
avg of 12: *16.47*

Time List:
16.13, 17.12, 14.97, 17.41, 16.81, 14.39, 17.87, 16.74, (19.64), 18.10, 15.14, (13.55)


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 23, 2015)

One of my better Ao12s right now. I am not sure what my PB is anymore so disregard the signature.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-23
avg of 12: 16.52

Time List:
1. 17.05 U L' U2 L2 F L U' L B' D' R' U2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 L2 
2. 16.82 U D R2 D R U' L2 F D2 R F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 B 
3. (26.94) F B U2 F2 D' R2 L' D F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 
4. (13.52) L' B2 L' F2 B R F2 U' D2 F' R2 D' R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' 
5. 16.76 R2 F' R' F2 U' R F2 B2 D' B U2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 D' F2 R2 
6. 13.69 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' L' U' R B' R D' L2 B D' U 
7. 18.03 L2 U D2 L' D B2 L' D' R F' D' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U 
8. 17.26 L2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 R U2 F U2 R U2 B U' R' 
9. 17.46 D2 R L' D' F' L' U' B' L U2 R2 F2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F D' 
10. 16.63 R U R2 L' F' R' U' D2 F B2 R D2 R' B2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 R2 F' 
11. 15.64 L2 B D2 R2 F' D2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 R F' L2 D2 L2 R2 U F2 L' F' 
12. 15.83 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F' L B2 R2 B' L2 R' B R


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 26, 2015)

Would it be ok if I posted results and/or new scrambles for everyone?


----------



## Berd (Dec 26, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Would it be ok if I posted results and/or new scrambles for everyone?


Go for it!


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 27, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Would it be ok if I posted results and/or new scrambles for everyone?



Pls do


----------



## Kudz (Dec 27, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Would it be ok if I posted results and/or new scrambles for everyone?



That would be great!


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 27, 2015)

*Round 29 Results:*

pyr14 - 18.45
Kud - 14.90
Sergeant Baboon - 20.26
MoyuFTW - 15.4
puzzl3add1ct - 14.44
DELToS - around 20 seconds
josh42732 - 18.70
CJK - 14.42 Congrats on PB!
scorpion24 - 15.88
Ordway Persyn - 16.47
Cubeologist - 16.52


As far as I know, nobody graduated, but I may be wrong. Just send me a PM if I have accidentally messed up your times or progression.

*Round 30 will end next Sunday, the 3rd*. Let me know if one a week is alright with everyone.

Scrambles: 
1. F' B2 D2 B2 R D2 L2 R' B2 L' F D U2 R F' U2 L' B' L2 
2. U' B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U B L' D' R2 
3. D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U' B' L U2 F R F R2 D F' D 
4. F D2 B U' F2 B' R' B' U2 F2 R L' B2 D2 L U2 D2 F2 B' 
5. R2 B' U' F' U R' D' R' D' L2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F 
6. F' D' R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 B' D F' L' D L2 B' F2 D' 
7. B R U L' D2 B U R U2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' U2 D2 F U2 L 
8. L2 F2 D' F' L' U' L2 U' R2 F' L' U2 D2 L' U2 F2 R D2 R B2 
9. D2 L' B2 R B2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 R U B' F D2 F2 D L2 R' D2 B' 
10. B2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 B U L2 D L' D2 F L' B F' L2 
11. L2 D' L' B R F R2 U2 D R D2 R' D2 L U2 R F2 L F2 B2 
12. B2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 L D' F' D2 F2 U R' F' D


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 27, 2015)

Uhhh cubeologist, where did you get these scrambles from? They're really really easy.
00:15.38
00:11.67
00:14.93
00:17.21
00:12.79
00:12.95
00:15.31
00:11.26
00:14.40
00:14.20
00:15.55
00:14.07
Avg = 14.13 (Yeah, I really doubt those scrambles)

...There is definitely something too easy about these scrambles...


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 27, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Uhhh cubeologist, where did you get these scrambles from?



cstimer, they should be WCA


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 28, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Uhhh cubeologist, where did you get these scrambles from? They're really really easy.
> 00:15.38
> 00:11.67
> 00:14.93
> ...



I haven't gotten around to doing all the scrambles yet but they only seem to be easy CFOP scrambles. For Roux they generally not great.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 28, 2015)

R 30 (CFOP)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-27
avg of 12: 15.82

Time List:
15.74, 17.72, 16.93, 15.26, (12.07), 17.46, 16.59, 15.14, 14.43, 14.06, 14.89, (18.97)

I should really slow my turning a bit.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 28, 2015)

avg of 12: 16.42

Time List:
14.89, 15.76, 14.69, 19.08, (13.20), 16.47, 16.66, 15.73, 16.93, (21.38), 16.71, 17.30

Yea, these scrambles were easy... I usually get high 17 averages, but this was an easy set of scrambles. I'm not complaining, though! I got my first sub-17 average on this thread!


----------



## CubePro (Dec 28, 2015)

Mean: 18.60
Average: 18.69
Best time: 14.82
Median: 18.19
Worst time: 21.54
Standard deviation: 1.77

Best average of 5: 17.72
5-9 - 17.07 18.18 (18.19) 17.90 (14.82)

Best average of 12: 18.69
1-12 - 18.00 20.12 20.90 (21.54) 17.07 18.18 18.19 17.90 (14.82) 18.95 20.10 17.44

1. 18.00 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F2 L' U B' L F L2 B2 F2 U B L'
2. 20.12 D F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R F' U' R' B2 U' R2 B2 L F' U'
3. 20.90 B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 L U' B U2 L B R2 U2 L' D
4. 21.54 R2 U B2 U' L2 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 R U' F2 D' R B' R2 F' R' L' U'
5. 17.07 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 U' B' L' U2 B U' B2 U F' L' D2
6. 18.18 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R B F2 D2 F' D R U' L' F
7. 18.19 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L R2 D' R2 L' F' U' R D B'
8. 17.90 F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 B R' D' R2 L2 B' U L2 D B' U'
9. 14.82 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' R' U2 L' D2 B F2 L F' U' L2
10. 18.95 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 D2 L' D' B D' U F R L' U2 L2 U'
11. 20.10 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 D U2 F' R' B L2 F2 L' B' L' D' R' U'
12. 17.44 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L D2 U B' F' D L2 B' L' B' U'
(I haven't qualified from the sub-20 thread shhh Berd should not know xD)
Dang it got too confident after reading that these scrambles were easy. There definitely seems something fishy. Are you sure that the subset was not easy cross on csTimer?


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 29, 2015)

r30

avg of 12
current: 17.63 (σ = 2.57)
best: 17.63 (σ = 2.57)

Average: 17.63 (σ = 2.57)
Mean: 17.92

Time List:
1. 17.87 U F U' R U2 R U2 R' U' 
2. 25.83+ U2 F' U R' U R' U R' F' 
3. 19.44 U R U2 R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 
4. 17.34 U R' U2 F' R F R' F2 U' 
5. 13.70 U2 R' U R' U R2 U' F U2 
6. 16.85 U' R2 F' R' F U2 R' F' U' 
7. 17.70 F2 R U2 R' U2 F R F' U2 
8. 12.94 R F U2 F' U R' U F2 R 
9. 23.50 F2 U F R2 F R' F' U F2 
10. 15.89 U' R2 U F R2 U' R F2 R' U 
11. 16.16 R' U2 F R' F U2 R2 F U' 
12. 17.87 R2 F R' F' R2 F' U2 F' R'


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 29, 2015)

round 30

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-29
avg of 12: 14.18

Time List:
1. 13.12 
2. 14.42 
3. 14.38 
4. (15.44) 
5. 12.13 
6. 13.67 
7. 14.57 
8. 14.59 
9. 14.42 
10. 15.20 
11. (11.79) 
12. 15.32

yay new pb!


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

Okey, so I'm doing it just for being formally able to race to sub-12. Scrambles were really ez, 3 solves I messed up really bad (~+3s), but whatever. I got sub 9 which I am not happy about (should be sub 7 at least)

single
best: 8.70
worst: 17.68

mean of 3
current: 14.38 (σ = 1.17)
best: 11.56 (σ = 0.85)

avg of 5
current: 13.47 (σ = 1.11)
best: 11.77 (σ = 0.20)

avg of 12
current: 13.00 (σ = 1.71)
best: 13.00 (σ = 1.71)

Average: 13.00 (σ = 1.71)
Mean: 13.03

Time List:
1. 10.72
2. 11.54 
3. 12.42 
4. 11.83
5. 11.93 
6. 17.68 
7. 15.77 
8. 12.62 
9. 8.70 
10. 15.34
11. 13.07
12. 14.73


----------



## Dadd (Dec 29, 2015)

Round 30: 1/3
14.14 AO12 
1. 21.45
2. 14.07
3. 15.19
4. 14.84
5. 16.20
6. 13.05
7. 13.89 
8. 12.72
9. 13.98
10. 13.84 
11. 14.84
12. 12.95

Something is really off about those scrambles...


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 29, 2015)

Round 30
avg of 12: *19.37*
18.72, 17.16, 18.28, 22.31, (DNF), 20.59, 19.07, 16.73, 22.28, 20.43, (15.97), 18.19


----------



## Forcefulness (Dec 30, 2015)

Round 30
Ao12: 17.29
Time List:
1. 15.57 
2. 18.35 
3. (18.59) 
4. 16.03 
5. 17.06 
6. 17.19 
7. 18.39 
8. 18.41+ 
9. 17.13 
10. 18.22 
11. (13.97) 
12. 16.54 
I need to improve my inspection and finish learning pll. I'm surprised at the consistency, just got off a big break from cubing and only gained about a half-second.


----------



## Knut (Jan 2, 2016)

Avg: 16.83

(14.52), 18.22, 17.53, 20.10+, 16.59, (21.22), 17.35, 16.23, 15.80, 14.91, 16.86, 14.68
Not bad.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 4, 2016)

Even though I didn't finish well, I agree, there is something strange with those scrambles. New method of getting scrambles for this next round. Sorry guys.

avg of 12: 17.43

Time List:
1. 14.83 F' B2 D2 B2 R D2 L2 R' B2 L' F D U2 R F' U2 L' B' L2 
2. 14.92 U' B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U B L' D' R2 
3. 16.73 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U' B' L U2 F R F R2 D F' D 
4. 15.29 F D2 B U' F2 B' R' B' U2 F2 R L' B2 D2 L U2 D2 F2 B' 
5. (12.57) R2 B' U' F' U R' D' R' D' L2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F 
6. 16.21 F' D' R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 B' D F' L' D L2 B' F2 D' 
7. 22.73 B R U L' D2 B U R U2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' U2 D2 F U2 L 
8. (23.32) L2 F2 D' F' L' U' L2 U' R2 F' L' U2 D2 L' U2 F2 R D2 R B2 
9. 16.30 D2 L' B2 R B2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 R U B' F D2 F2 D L2 R' D2 B' 
10. 18.86 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 B U L2 D L' D2 F L' B F' L2 
11. 17.65 L2 D' L' B R F R2 U2 D R D2 R' D2 L U2 R F2 L F2 B2 
12. 20.80 B2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 L D' F' D2 F2 U R' F' D


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 4, 2016)

Round 30 Results (number of sub-15 averages in a row in parentheses):

MoyuFTW - 14.13 (1)
Ordway Persyn - 15.82
josh42732 - 16.42
CubePro - 18.69
pyr14 - 17.63
Aaron Lau - 14.18 (1)
Kudz - 13.00 (4)
Dadd - 14.14 (1)
scorpion24 - 14.99 (1)
Sergeant Baboon - 19.37
Forcefulness - 17.29
Knut - 16.83



Congratulations to Kudz on graduating (actually last week)! Keep getting faster.

And regarding last week’s scrambles, I just used cs timer on WCA 3x3 to generate the scrambles. I agree that they were easy, but I didn’t have it on easy cross or anything. Just a random easy set of scrambles I guess, I agree they were a bit pathetic though. But from now on I will be using a timer that uses the official TNoodle WCA scramble guidelines. 

*Round 31 will end next Sunday, the 10th.*

Scrambles: 
1. F2 R' D2 L D2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 R D B L' U' R' U2 B2 R' F'
2. U2 F R F' B' D L' U2 R' U' L D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 D2
3. D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L B2 U B F2 D R B L'
4. R2 B D2 B' R2 B' R2 F' D2 B R2 D L B' F' D2 R2 F U' L' F'
5. R2 D R' B' D' F U2 F2 L' B U2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 U2
6. R2 F L2 F D2 F L2 D2 R2 F R2 U' F2 R D' B2 D2 L F' D
7. R2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F U L R F R2 D R B2 F R'
8. D' B D' B U' R B R2 D' L U L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 B2 U'
9. B' L2 F L2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B U B2 F D' L' R' F L D2 B
10. R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 F R2 D2 R' U R2 B2 R' F2 U L R' U'
11. U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 D' L' B L F D B L U R2
12. U2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 F' U L D2 U L U'


----------



## Knut (Jan 4, 2016)

Avg: 16.47
20.19, 16.28, 16.73, 18.17, 13.36, 15.17, 16.55, 16.11, (12.34), 15.26, 16.92, (21.07)


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jan 4, 2016)

00:14.60
00:12.85
00:16.01
00:13.60
00:14.13
00:14.12
00:15.48
00:16.57
00:16.81
00:13.37
00:15.54
00:14.92
Avg = 14.83 Yesss second sub 15. Interesting thing. The mean for this session is the same as the avg.


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Avg:15.83
13.28
15.92
16.19
15.76
15.23
15.03
15.10
15.85
15.38
17.45
16.38
19.01
meh


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 5, 2016)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> Avg:15.83
> 13.28
> 15.92
> 16.19
> ...


It seems like your times got slower as the session progressed... interesting


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 5, 2016)

r31

avg of 12
current: 17.62 (σ = 1.61)
best: 17.62 (σ = 1.61)

Average: 17.62 (σ = 1.61)
Mean: 17.77

Time List:
1. 17.15 F U2 F R' U R2 U R' F' 
2. 16.82 R2 F' R2 F' U R F R2 U 
3. 15.89 F R F2 R' F U F2 U' R' 
4. 22.02 U' F' R U' R U2 F2 R2 U' 
5. 17.23 R' F R' U F U' R U2 F2 
6. 17.22 F' R2 F' R F2 U' F' R2 U' 
7. 17.44 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 F R U2 
8. 19.79 R U2 F U' R2 F R U R' 
9. 15.57 R U F U2 R' F U F' U' 
10. 18.35 F U2 R F R F2 R F U 
11. 15.06 F' U R' U2 F U' F' U F U2 
12. 20.72+ U R' U' F2 U2 R F' R' F2


----------



## Hong Seungbin (Jan 5, 2016)

Average of 12: 10.160
1. 9.311 
2. (11.304) 
3. 10.128 
4. 10.400 
5. (8.368) 
6. 11.040 
7. 8.800 
8. 9.087 
9. 10.672 
10. 11.224 
11. 11.256 
12. 9.680


----------



## Cubix8988 (Jan 5, 2016)

avg of 12: 17.298

Time List:
1. 18.321 
2. 18.633 
3. 15.989 
4. 16.418 
5. 14.616 
6. 20.176 
7. 18.897 
8. (21.184) 
9. 14.879 
10. 15.159 
11. (13.983) 
12. 19.891


----------



## Mohan Madhuv (Jan 5, 2016)

*weekly Ao12*

Ao12 = 16.74
CFOP ( only white and yellow)
times =
1. 15.92
2. 17.60
3. 17.58
4. 17.57
5. (20.01)
6. 16.02
7. 18.16
8. (14.35)
9. 14.72
10. 15.93
11. 18.65
12. 15.20


----------



## illius (Jan 5, 2016)

Round 31 (my first round ever):

Average: 18.356
Cube: MoYu AoLong V1
Comments: No skips, I used LPELL and a 9 move corner cycle on the 15.38. My F2L is now about 11 seconds, and I use 4LLL + F2L + A tiny bit of intuitive WV + two LPELL cases learnt today.

1. 14.76
2. 15.31
3. 19.99
4. (14.74)
5. 18.69
6. 20.57
7. 21.84
8. 19.65
9. 20.14
10. 17.23
11. (22.79)
12. 15.38


----------



## SnappyShark (Jan 5, 2016)

16.94, 14.73, 16.30, 15.85, 17.42, 13.54, 15.10, 15.36, 16.45, 16.58, 18.48, 14.72

Average of 12: 15.94

Wow so consistent


----------



## GravityTricks (Jan 5, 2016)

Average of 12: 11.92

Time List:
1. 11.42
2. 12.72 
3. 11.76 
4. 12.58 
5. 10.72 
6. 11.82 
7. 12.79
8. 11.85 
9. (13.14) 
10. 11.85 
11. 11.68 
12. (9.57)


----------



## Kymlikescubes05 (Jan 5, 2016)

Well this 
is a meh avg of 12
1.(14.26)
2.17.08
3.18.43
4.18.25
5.17.98
6.16.78
7.17.68
8.17.76
9. (23.03)
10.15.10
11.20.90
12.17.26
=17.72 avg12


----------



## timmthelion (Jan 5, 2016)

Avg of 12: 15.24

1. 14.49 
2. 17.15 
3. (18.28) 
4. 14.51 
5. 15.36 
6. (13.19) 
7. 17.62 
8. 14.72 
9. 13.39 
10. 15.84 
11. 15.59 
12. 13.71


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 5, 2016)

R31 (CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-5
avg of 12: 16.47

Time List:
16.76, 17.78, 15.00, (19.32), 17.23, 16.56, 16.32, (14.03), 15.41, 17.08, 17.65+, 14.86+

Ugh, I have a talent of not getting sub 15 in this thread.


----------



## sigalig (Jan 6, 2016)

Round 31 (my first round also! greeting to the thread):

Just an intro to myself, I average just barely sub-16, and my PB ao12 is 13.5xx. I definitely boofed a few of these solves pretty badly, anything over 18 is pretty bad for me. Also I'm very slowly learning to be color neutral. I think 3 of these solves were non-white or yellow cross.

Average: 16.79 (σ = 2.53)
Mean: 17.39

Time List:
1. 14.71 F' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F U L' D' B F' L U F U2 F2 
2. 21.37 L2 F' R D2 R B D' R' F U' B2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 
3. 14.39 F' R2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 F' R2 F D2 L D' U2 R' B' R2 F2 D F R' 
4. 13.56 B' D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R D' L2 B L2 F L2 B R 
5. 15.76 R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F' L B2 U F' L2 F' U2 L2 D 
6. 17.69 R' D2 R2 B R2 F' D2 F D2 B2 F2 U' F D R D2 B D' L B D2 
7. 20.35 R2 B U' R B U2 R' L2 B U2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 
8. 13.40 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 F L B U2 L R U L2 D L' 
9. 17.10 R' U' B2 R2 D' B R2 D' L' U' L2 F U2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F 
10. 15.64 U R' U2 L D2 L' F2 L B2 R' B2 L U' F' R2 B' R B D B2 L2 
11. 27.45 U R2 L' D2 F2 U2 B D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 R' 
12. 17.31 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 F2 D L' R2 F L D' F2 U L D

(ignore the scrambles listed above, I used the ones cubeologist posted)


----------



## Pieman1911 (Jan 6, 2016)

Round 31 
I'm using my Tanglong, but I usually switch off between my Aolong GT and this. I use CFOP btw
Avg of 12: 16.95
(20.49), 15.54, 17.01, 15.68, (15.39), 19.43, 15.43, 15.78, 15.88, 19.70, 16.62, 18.45


----------



## biscuit (Jan 6, 2016)

Ouch... This average sucked 

1. 19.06 
2. 15.62
3. 17.06 
4. 16.08 
5. 16.46
6. 16.71
7. 17.94 
8. 19.35
9. 19.03 
10. 17.92
11. 17.85
12. 17.72


----------



## SonicReverb (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello. New to the thread so this is my first round!

ZZ-Blah

avg of 12: 15.11

Time List:
1. 14.35 
2. 15.45 
3. (12.81) 
4. 15.81 
5. 13.43 
6. 15.27 
7. 15.89 
8. (19.23) 
9. 18.48 
10. 14.93 
11. 14.25 
12. 13.27


----------



## Tarun Jagadish (Jan 6, 2016)

avg of 12: 15.619

Time List:
1. (19.226) 
2. 17.126 
3. 18.065 
4. 15.327 
5. (12.850) 
6. 14.914 
7. 13.801 
8. 15.915 
9. 17.301 
10. 15.329 
11. 14.038 
12. 14.375


----------



## Berd (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow this thread has exploded! 


Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-6
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 13.24
worst: 20.51

mean of 3
current: 15.50 (σ = 2.10)
best: 14.76 (σ = 0.10)

avg of 5
current: 16.33 (σ = 0.91)
best: 14.76 (σ = 0.10)

*avg of 12
current: 15.68 (σ = 1.11)
best: 15.68 (σ = 1.11)*


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 7, 2016)

well i kinda bombed this average with those 17s but its meh...

15.78 average of 12:
1. 14.03 
2. 17.55 
3. 17.97 
4. 17.06 
5. 15.68 
6. 15.54 
7. (12.70)
8.(20.72) 
9. 15.26 
10. 15.65 
11. 15.93 
12. 13.12

btw do i have to get 4 sub 15 averages in a row or just 4 sub 15 averages to graduate?


----------



## Kudz (Jan 7, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> well i kinda bombed this average with those 17s but its meh...
> 
> 15.78 average of 12:
> 1. 14.03
> ...



Just 3, I did it kinda weird. Forget about me


----------



## Draranor (Jan 8, 2016)

Round 31 (my first round):

avg: 15.72

times: 14.67, 13.29, (13.25), 16.69, 17.10, 16.41, 14.55, 18.06, 14.20, 16.02, (18.38), 16.19


----------



## Mohan Madhuv (Jan 9, 2016)

Berd said:


> Wow this thread has exploded!
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-6
> ...



Thanks to the cubeologist's shoutout!


----------



## Walrusizer (Jan 9, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-9
avg of 12: 15.36

Time List:
1. (17.00) F2 R' D2 L D2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 R D B L' U' R' U2 B2 R' F' 
2. 16.98 U2 F R F' B' D L' U2 R' U' L D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 
3. 16.11 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L B2 U B F2 D R B L' 
4. 14.06 R2 B D2 B' R2 B' R2 F' D2 B R2 D L B' F' D2 R2 F U' L' F' 
5. 14.30 R2 D R' B' D' F U2 F2 L' B U2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 
6. 16.31 R2 F L2 F D2 F L2 D2 R2 F R2 U' F2 R D' B2 D2 L F' D 
7. 16.30 R2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F U L R F R2 D R B2 F R' 
8. 14.46 D' B D' B U' R B R2 D' L U L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 B2 U' 
9. (12.61) B' L2 F L2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B U B2 F D' L' R' F L D2 B 
10. 14.38 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 F R2 D2 R' U R2 B2 R' F2 U L R' U' 
11. 14.39 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 D' L' B L F D B L U R2 
12. 16.26 U2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 F' U L D2 U L U'

started this really badly, got some decent solves in the meat of it though


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 10, 2016)

Rubik's cube
Jan 10, 2016 11:11:02 AM - 11:18:23 AM

Mean: 16.22
Average: 16.08
Best time: 13.82
Median: 15.91
Worst time: 20.04
Standard deviation: 1.80

Best average of 5: 15.48
2-6 - 14.63 (17.85) 15.74 (13.82) 16.08

Best average of 12: 16.08
1-12 - 16.53 14.63 17.85 15.74 (13.82) 16.08 18.30 14.91 (20.04) 14.67 14.55 17.53

1. 16.53 F2 R' D2 L D2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 R D B L' U' R' U2 B2 R' F'
2. 14.63 U2 F R F' B' D L' U2 R' U' L D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 D2
3. 17.85 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L B2 U B F2 D R B L'
4. 15.74 R2 B D2 B' R2 B' R2 F' D2 B R2 D L B' F' D2 R2 F U' L' F'
5. 13.82 R2 D R' B' D' F U2 F2 L' B U2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 U2
6. 16.08 R2 F L2 F D2 F L2 D2 R2 F R2 U' F2 R D' B2 D2 L F' D
7. 18.30 R2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F U L R F R2 D R B2 F R'
8. 14.91 D' B D' B U' R B R2 D' L U L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 B2 U'
9. 20.04 B' L2 F L2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B U B2 F D' L' R' F L D2 B
10. 14.67 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 F R2 D2 R' U R2 B2 R' F2 U L R' U'
11. 14.55 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 D' L' B L F D B L U R2
12. 17.53 U2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 F' U L D2 U L U' 

I forgot, what does standard deviation mean again? Also, I have noticed that slow turning helps out a BUNCH. All of the solves I've done were either slow turning and/or BLD cross and F2L.


----------



## sigalig (Jan 10, 2016)

josh42732 said:


> Rubik's cube
> Jan 10, 2016 11:11:02 AM - 11:18:23 AM
> I forgot, what does standard deviation mean again? Also, I have noticed that slow turning helps out a BUNCH. All of the solves I've done were either slow turning and/or BLD cross and F2L.



Standard deviation is basically the average amount that your solves deviate from the average of your solves. Its a good measure for how consistent your times are.


----------



## Dadd (Jan 10, 2016)

*Round 31* 2/3
AO12: 14.36
1. 15.14
2. 19.55
3. 15.21
4. 14.01
5. 12.29
6. 15.37
7. 15.84
8. 14.87
9. 12.99
10. 14.42 
11. 12.09
12. 13.52


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 11, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Standard deviation is basically the average amount that your solves deviate from the average of your solves. Its a good measure for how consistent your times are.


So is 1.8 seconds good for that?


----------



## sigalig (Jan 11, 2016)

josh42732 said:


> So is 1.8 seconds good for that?



I can't say what is generally considered "good". I typically don't pay any attention to the standard deviation.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 11, 2016)

josh42732 said:


> So is 1.8 seconds good for that?



Well, mine for an Ao50 is ~0.6-0.8 but bigger averages tend to be more consistent and I'm fairly consistent anyway.


----------



## sigalig (Jan 13, 2016)

Sooo...I thought this was supposed to be an Ao12 every week?


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Jan 14, 2016)

Round 31
Ao12: 14.41
(11.38)
14.18
(16.80)
15.20
14.60
15.19
14.22
13.40
14.40
16.23
14.12
12.57


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 15, 2016)

Round 31 Results: 
No graduates this round.

Knut - 16.47
MoyuFTW - 14.83 (2)
WowIsThatA10x10 - 15.83
pyr14 - 17.62
Hong Seungbin - 10.160 (1) wow
Cubix8988 - 17.298
Mohan Madhuv - 16.74
illius - 18.356
SnappyShark - 15.94
GravityTricks - 11.92 (1) niiice
Kymlikescubes05 - 17.72
timmthelion - 15.24
Ordway Persyn - 16.47
sigalig - 17.39
Pieman1911 - 16.95
biscuit - 17 or 18… please put your average in the post.
SonicReverb - 15.11
Tarun Jagadish - 15.619
Berd - 15.68
Aaron Lau - 15.78
Draranor - 15.72
Walrusizer - 15.36
josh42732 - 16.08
Dadd - 14.36 (2)
puzzl3add1ct - 14.41 (1)

Sorry about being late this week, I was without internet for a while. But everything is fine now. Make your submissions quick because this round will still end Sunday the 17th. Glad to see everyone participating.

Round 32 Scrambles:

1. L2 F2 L' U2 L D2 L U2 B2 D2 R' U' B' D B' F2 D' U2 L R'
2. B2 R L' F U' B' L' U' L B' U D' L2 D L2 F2 B2 U2
3. D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 F L2 F D2 R' U L F D2 F R
4. L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U L U' F2 L2 D2 B' L U' B2 L F'
5. U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 R' B2 F' L2 U' B2 L B' D L2 R'
6. D2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' B F2 D' U L U' B F' D' F2 U'
7. B R' U R' F2 L U2 R F R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R2
8. L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D U F' D R U B' D' R2 B' F U2 B
9. D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F D2 F' R B D' L2 R B F U2 R' B
10. D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L' F' U R' U R2 U F2 D' F2 R'
11. B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D F2 R F' L R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 U
12. B2 R L F R2 F U' B R B2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 F L2 D2


----------



## sigalig (Jan 15, 2016)

Round 32:

Wow, sub-15 ao12 isn't too common for me. Stoked about the 11 also. I really doubt I'll get two more sub-15's in a row though (at least for a while).
Doing a warm-up average of 50 really helped with this I guess. And I've got a new main, the thunderclap (cough cough cubeologist cough). That thing is seriously amazing.


Average: 14.66 (σ = 1.05)
Mean: 14.66

Time List:
1. 14.58 F' U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' R' U2 B' U' F2 U2 B2 F L' D' 
2. 14.39 D2 F2 U2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L B2 L2 U B' D F2 D2 U2 L B2 U2 
3. 15.22 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 U2 B L2 U F' R F D L R2 U' 
4. 11.76 U' D L2 B U2 R2 F' L B' L2 U2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 B2 R2 D R2 
5. 16.20 D F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L B2 F' L2 U F2 D B' U R' 
6. 15.88 F' D2 U2 L2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 L D L R2 B R' U F D2 
7. 14.49 U' F' D2 F2 L2 D' R' F2 L' R2 B L2 U2 F R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' 
8. 15.61 R' U2 F2 U B D L2 F' R D U2 L2 F2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B' 
9. 13.11 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 R U' L2 D2 B D F2 U' B' U 
10. 13.35 R' B2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' D R' B L' F' U' R2 U2 L 
11. 17.54 B R2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 B D R' D2 U B' F U B2 L' U' 
12. 13.81 U2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 L' R' B' L' F' D' U R' D2 L2 B' U'

Ignore the scrambles, they're the ones cstimer generated.


----------



## Pieman1911 (Jan 15, 2016)

Round 31
Trying out my aolong Gt while waiting for the YueXiao to ship
eeeeh average with a lucky pll skip at last solve

Ao12: 15.83
1. 14.99 
2. 16.38
3. 16.86
4. 14.86
5. 17.26
6. 14.67
7. 16 53
8. (18.89)
9. 16.00
10. 15.65
11. 15.06
12. (12.03)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 15, 2016)

R32 (CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-14
avg of 12: 15.63

Time List:
14.80, 16.04, 15.92, 15.97, 14.70, 13.26, 18.67, (13.03), 15.88, 15.60, (19.19), 15.47

Apparently the Aolong V2 is now my main.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jan 15, 2016)

14.55 Avg of 12 YESSSHHHHHh
Man I'm going to miss this place though...
00:12.37
00:13.23
00:15.37
00:14.09
00:15.67
00:15.66
00:17.87
00:13.45
00:11.40
00:16.18
00:12.74
00:16.70


----------



## GravityTricks (Jan 15, 2016)

Average: 11.54

(9.36), 12.16, 12.70, 11.99, 10.73, 11.46, 10.76, 11.30, (13.21), 11.62, 11.23, 11.42


----------



## timmthelion (Jan 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-15
avg of 12: 15.58

Time List:
1. 17.19 L2 F2 L' U2 L D2 L U2 B2 D2 R' U' B' D B' F2 D' U2 L R' 
2. 15.57 B2 R L' F U' B' L' U' L B' U D' L2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 
3. (11.98) D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 F L2 F D2 R' U L F D2 F R 
4. 15.25 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U L U' F2 L2 D2 B' L U' B2 L F' 
5. 16.78 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 R' B2 F' L2 U' B2 L B' D L2 R' 
6. 13.70 D2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' B F2 D' U L U' B F' D' F2 U' 
7. 14.81 B R' U R' F2 L U2 R F R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R2 
8. 15.72 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D U F' D R U B' D' R2 B' F U2 B 
9. 16.08 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F D2 F' R B D' L2 R B F U2 R' B 
10. (19.87) D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L' F' U R' U R2 U F2 D' F2 R' 
11. 15.77 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D F2 R F' L R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 U 
12. 14.98 B2 R L F R2 F U' B R B2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 F L2 D2


----------



## Knut (Jan 15, 2016)

Avg: 17.16
15.55, 18.27, 14.88, 16.37, 20.47, (13.27), 18.24, 18.13, 16.73, 17.63, 15.29, (24.58)
Things were fine until the last solve...


----------



## Draranor (Jan 15, 2016)

week 32:
avg: 14.774

times:
1. 13.26
2. 14.93
3. (18.44)
4. 14.47
5. 14.30
6. 15.62
7. 14.93
8. 16.69
9. 15.10
10. 14.53
11. (11.87) 
12. 13.87

Pretty happy with this average; Now only need to get two more sub-15's in a row


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 16, 2016)

Round 32 
avg of 12: 17.21
Time List:
18.87, 18.45, (14.55), 14.82, 14.79, (22.76), 16.09, 18.47, 22.04, 17.45, 16.30, 14.84
Those 22s really messed up this average. On the bright side I revived my Yuxin 3x3.


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 16, 2016)

i cant tell if these are sketchy or if im just too good.

PB Ao12... well not sub 15.... well i suck then... ill go bury myself

r32
avg of 12
current: 16.73 (σ = 1.12)
best: 16.73 (σ = 1.12)

Average: 16.73 (σ = 1.12)
Mean: 16.80

Time List:
1. 15.71 F2 U' R' U2 R F2 U' F' U2 
2. 16.59 F' U2 R' U R' U2 F R' F 
3. 14.85 R F2 U2 R' F' R F' R2 U' 
4. 16.43 R' F U2 R' F U' F2 R U 
5. 17.02 R' U F U F' R2 U R2 U' 
6. 18.54 R2 U R U R2 F2 U' F U' 
7. 20.82 F R' U2 F' R2 F' U' R U 
8. 18.19 F R2 F U R' F2 R' F' U2 
9. 16.08 U F2 U F2 U R' F R2 F 
10. 16.38+ R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U F2 U' 
11. 17.46 U R' U2 F U' F U2 F U 
12. 13.54 R U' F U' F U' R' F2 R U'


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 16, 2016)

Average of 12: 14.80
1:15.40 212.91) 3:15.66 4:15.34 5:13.82 6:13.86 7:13.02 8:14.21 9:15.26 1017.27) 11:15.88 12:15.56

hmm not bad considering my hands were sweating


----------



## Tarun Jagadish (Jan 16, 2016)

avg of 12: 14.740

Time List:
1. 16.413 
2. 13.539 
3. 15.425 
4. 12.288 
5. 12.625 
6. 14.714 
7. (11.426) 
8. 14.451 
9. 16.240 
10. (16.563) 
11. 16.488 
12. 15.213


----------



## SonicReverb (Jan 17, 2016)

Round 32

avg of 12: 16.13 (ZZ-Blah)
I screwed this one up. Just having a bad day I guess.

Time List:
1. (18.30) 
2. 16.21 
3. (13.21) 
4. 15.36 
5. 15.10 
6. 16.82 
7. 17.68 
8. 15.40 
9. 14.00 
10. 16.07 
11. 16.68 
12. 17.96


----------



## Dadd (Jan 17, 2016)

*Round 32*
AO12: 14.79
3/3. I graduate. Time for sub-12.
Times:
1. 11.07
2. 15.57
3. 17.62
4. 15.39
5. 13.30
6. 15.04
7. 16.03
8. 18.30
9. 13.48
10. 14.37
11. 13.88
12. 13.21


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 17, 2016)

Won't be able to participate this week! Really wish I could. Just too busy with work and band and all that.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 20, 2016)

avg of 12: 16.91

Time List:
1. (24.32) L2 F2 L' U2 L D2 L U2 B2 D2 R' U' B' D B' F2 D' U2 L R' wow
2. 16.88 B2 R L' F U' B' L' U' L B' U D' L2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 
3. 16.24 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 F L2 F D2 R' U L F D2 F R 
4. 16.25 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U L U' F2 L2 D2 B' L U' B2 L F' 
5. 17.55 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 R' B2 F' L2 U' B2 L B' D L2 R' 
6. 19.46 D2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' B F2 D' U L U' B F' D' F2 U' 
7. 16.06 B R' U R' F2 L U2 R F R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R2 
8. 16.44 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D U F' D R U B' D' R2 B' F U2 B 
9. 14.52 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F D2 F' R B D' L2 R B F U2 R' B 
10. (13.17) D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L' F' U R' U R2 U F2 D' F2 R' 
11. 19.31 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D F2 R F' L R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 U 
12. 16.36 B2 R L F R2 F U' B R B2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 F L2 D2


----------



## Memphis3000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Round 32:

Average: 14.25 (σ = 0.91)
Mean: 14.42

Time List:
1. 14.11 
2. 14.81 
3. 15.89 
4. 13.12 
5. 14.14 
6. 13.51 
7. 15.52 
8. 18.11 
9. 12.44 
10. 14.39 
11. 13.44 
12. 13.63


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 21, 2016)

*Round 33*

*Round 32 Results: *

sigalig - 14.66 (1)
Pieman1911 - 15.83
Ordway Persyn - 15.63
MoyuFTW - 14.55 (Graduate)
GravityTricks - 11.54 (2) 
timmthelion - 15.58
Knut - 17.16
Draranor - 14.77 (1)
Forcefulness - 17.21
pyr14 - 16.73
Aaron Lau - 14.80 (1)
Tarun Jagadish - 14.74 (1)
SonicReverb - 16.13
Dadd - 14.79 (Graduate)
Cubeologist - 16.91
Memphis3000 - 14.42 (1)
*
Congratulations to MoyuFTW and Dadd for achieving 3 consecutive rounds of sub-15 Ao12! Good luck on your way to sub-12.*
And yes I'm late again. Sorry.

*Round 33 Scrambles:*

1. L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 L' U' B U' R' F2 D2 B' D'
2. F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D' B F2 L' U R B' D L U F
3. R' F' B' D' L D2 L' U R L' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2
4. L2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L B' D B2 F' D' B U L' D
5. L2 D U2 L2 U F2 D2 U' F R' D' L' R' F' L D L2 F2 D'
6. R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F U' L' B L R2 B U F' L U2 R2
7. U2 F2 R F2 L' D2 L B' D F D2 L D' B' F2 D2 F R
8. U2 B2 R F U L U B' U' L U L2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 D2
9. U2 B' R2 U F L' B U L F' R F' L2 F L2 F L2 D2 F L2 B2
10. D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 L R' D' B2 F U2 R D2 B D'
11. U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B L U R D U F' R U' B L'
12. U F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R B' U2 L2 D' B U L' F2 U' F'


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 21, 2016)

R33
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-21
avg of 12: 17.92

Time List:
1. 17.04 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 L' U' B U' R' F2 D2 B' D' 
2. 17.15 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D' B F2 L' U R B' D L U F 
3. (26.22) R' F' B' D' L D2 L' U R L' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 
4. (14.48) L2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L B' D B2 F' D' B U L' D 
5. 18.79 L2 D U2 L2 U F2 D2 U' F R' D' L' R' F' L D L2 F2 D' 
6. 17.31 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F U' L' B L R2 B U F' L U2 R2 
7. 17.06 U2 F2 R F2 L' D2 L B' D F D2 L D' B' F2 D2 F R 
8. 17.34 U2 B2 R F U L U B' U' L U L2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 D2 
9. 22.03 U2 B' R2 U F L' B U L F' R F' L2 F L2 F L2 D2 F L2 B2 
10. 15.67 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 L R' D' B2 F U2 R D2 B D' 
11. 18.46 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B L U R D U F' R U' B L' 
12. 18.37 U F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R B' U2 L2 D' B U L' F2 U' F'

Ugh, so frustrating, I need a new 3x3, perhaps its time to break out the old Shuangren V2


----------



## Pieman1911 (Jan 21, 2016)

NUUUUU
R33
Avg of 12: 15.39

1. (12.63)
2. 17.05
3. 16.26
4. 16.21
5. 15.04
6. 13.13
7. 15.99
8. 13.98
9. 15.39
10. 15.70
11. 14.98
12. (19.14)

Well my GuoGan YueXiao arrived yesterday, and I think its my new main. But I really wish I could just drop .4 off my averages


----------



## Knut (Jan 22, 2016)

Round 33
Avg: 15.74

1. 17.18
2. 14.82
3. 14.75 
4. 14.37 
5. (11.99) 
6. 18.51
7. 14.77
8. (21.79)
9. 13.43
10. 14.61
11. 16.46
12. 18.50

Pretty good for me.


----------



## sigalig (Jan 22, 2016)

Round 33:

Another unusually good average for me. PB ao12 is 13.55, PB ao50 is 14.6x...so yeah. I just finished learning full OLL this week, so maybe that has something to do with it. Also I regressed back to my gans 356 (bae).

Average: 14.35 (σ = 1.40)
Mean: 14.32

Time List:
1. 12.87 R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 R U2 B D' R D L 
2. 13.66 B' U2 R2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' D' R' B' L R2 F' L2 U 
3. 14.88 L' D B R2 L2 B R2 D B D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R 
4. 12.60 L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' B L' F2 R F' D B2 L2 U2 
5. 16.16 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 D L2 U R D' L B2 U2 F D L2 B F' 
6. 16.44 B D2 U2 L R D2 L' U2 R B2 U2 R2 F D' B F' L U2 L2 R' 
7. 11.92 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 U L2 D L U2 R' U2 B' 
8. 15.39 B F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D L B' R2 F L U' R' U' R' 
9. 16.12 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 F L' B F U L' B2 D' L' D2 
10. 13.86 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' R' B U' B R2 D2 F2 D2 
11. 12.63 F D2 F L2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 L B' L' R F2 D' R' D' U 
12. 15.35 D U2 F2 L2 B U2 B D2 U2 F' R2 B U B2 R' B' R2 U B2 R'

(ignore the CStimer scrambles)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 22, 2016)

R33 (CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-21
avg of 12: 15.04

Time List:
14.72, 16.54, 15.24, 14.14, 13.53, 13.89, (11.23), 16.74, (21.22), 18.73, 13.87, 13.03

That 18 I messed up an E perm. Stupid stupid E Perms


----------



## Memphis3000 (Jan 22, 2016)

Round 33:
Average: 13.90 

Time List:
1. 15.05 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 L' U' B U' R' F2 D2 B' D' 
2. 11.84 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D' B F2 L' U R B' D L U F 
3. 13.75 R' F' B' D' L D2 L' U R L' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 
4. 14.80 L2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L B' D B2 F' D' B U L' D 
5. 12.15 L2 D U2 L2 U F2 D2 U' F R' D' L' R' F' L D L2 F2 D' 
6. 14.21 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F U' L' B L R2 B U F' L U2 R2 
7. 14.71 U2 F2 R F2 L' D2 L B' D F D2 L D' B' F2 D2 F R 
8. 13.01 U2 B2 R F U L U B' U' L U L2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 D2 
9. 12.66 U2 B' R2 U F L' B U L F' R F' L2 F L2 F L2 D2 F L2 B2 
10. 14.73 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 L R' D' B2 F U2 R D2 B D' 
11. 15.68 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B L U R D U F' R U' B L' 
12. 13.95 U F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R B' U2 L2 D' B U L' F2 U' F'


----------



## timmthelion (Jan 22, 2016)

Round 33 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-22
avg of 12: 14.60

Time List:
1. 15.25 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 L' U' B U' R' F2 D2 B' D' 
2. (13.05) F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D' B F2 L' U R B' D L U F 
3. 13.20 R' F' B' D' L D2 L' U R L' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 
4. 13.79 L2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L B' D B2 F' D' B U L' D 
5. 15.35 L2 D U2 L2 U F2 D2 U' F R' D' L' R' F' L D L2 F2 D' 
6. 14.53 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F U' L' B L R2 B U F' L U2 R2 
7. 15.18 U2 F2 R F2 L' D2 L B' D F D2 L D' B' F2 D2 F R 
8. (17.93) U2 B2 R F U L U B' U' L U L2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 D2 
9. 14.03 U2 B' R2 U F L' B U L F' R F' L2 F L2 F L2 D2 F L2 B2 
10. 14.99 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 L R' D' B2 F U2 R D2 B D' 
11. 14.34 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B L U R D U F' R U' B L' 
12. 15.32 U F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R B' U2 L2 D' B U L' F2 U' F'


----------



## SRV (Jan 22, 2016)

Round 33 (Roux)
Average of 12: 15.98

15.29, (12.95), (17.69), 17.68, 17.68, 15.20, 16.01, 15.22, 15.46, 14.84, 17.59, 14.85

Very very good average for me. The 12 had a premade 2x2x1 on my second block, pleasant surprise. Also some mindblowing consistency on solves 3 to 5


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 23, 2016)

r33

avg of 12
current: 19.41 (σ = 2.05)
best: 19.41 (σ = 2.05)

Average: 19.41 (σ = 2.05)
Mean: 19.53

Time List:
1. 19.60 (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5) 
2. 24.40+ (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
3. 20.26 (3, 2)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -5)/(3, -2)/(1, -2) 
4. 20.03 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0) 
5. 15.92 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(4, -3) 
6. 18.24 (3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0) 
7. 17.46 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -3) 
8. 18.37 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, -4)/(6, 0) 
9. 16.13 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/ 
10. 22.58 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-5, 0) 
11. 22.49 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
12. 18.93 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-24
avg of 12: 15.06

Time List:
1. 16.67 U' R' F' U2 R2 F' R F2 U2 
2. 14.30 U F R F' R F' U F2 R' 
3. 16.06 F2 U' F2 R' U R' F R U' 
4. (12.21) U2 F2 R F' U F2 R2 U' R2 
5. (17.26) U' R' F U' F2 R U' F2 U 
6. 15.65 R2 F2 U F R2 U' F' R2 F' U' 
7. 14.53 F U' F' U R2 U R' F2 R2 U' 
8. 17.08 U' F2 R F2 R' F U2 R' U R' 
9. 14.35 F U2 F' U2 R F' U F2 U' 
10. 14.15 U F2 U R F2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
11. 13.41 R' F2 R U R U2 F' U' R2 
12. 14.36 U R2 F2 U F' U' F R2 F' U'

hmmmm so close.. the mean was 15.00
oh well


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 24, 2016)

Round 33
Ao12: 16.65

1. 17.06
2. 15.49
3. 17.53
4. 13.50
5. 16.41
6. 17.74
7. 17.38
8. 18.82
9. (19.12)
10. (12.17)
11. 16.83
12. 16.76

pretty meh average for me


----------



## Draranor (Jan 25, 2016)

avg of 12: 14.581

times:
1. 14.05
2. (12.66)
3. (16.32)
4. 13.62
5. 14.29
6. 16.27
7. 14.70
8. 14.57
9. 14.94
10. 14.17
11. 14.74
12. 14.42

wow, only 2 solves not sub-15 in this one. Hopefully I can keep on this track through nationals


----------



## Tarun Jagadish (Jan 26, 2016)

yay sub 14


avg of 12: 13.98

Time List:
1. 14.61 
2. (16.10) 
3. 13.67 
4. (12.10) 
5. 12.40 
6. 13.93 
7. 13.84 
8. 14.09 
9. 13.97 
10. 14.48 
11. 14.41 
12. 14.42


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 26, 2016)

YueXiao
avg of 12: 16.81

Time List:
1. 15.92 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 L' U' B U' R' F2 D2 B' D' 
2. (14.54) F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D' B F2 L' U R B' D L U F 
3. 15.35 R' F' B' D' L D2 L' U R L' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 
4. 17.89 L2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L B' D B2 F' D' B U L' D 
5. 16.66 L2 D U2 L2 U F2 D2 U' F R' D' L' R' F' L D L2 F2 D' 
6. 16.05 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F U' L' B L R2 B U F' L U2 R2 
7. 16.87 U2 F2 R F2 L' D2 L B' D F D2 L D' B' F2 D2 F R 
8. 16.71 U2 B2 R F U L U B' U' L U L2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 D2 
9. 18.20 U2 B' R2 U F L' B U L F' R F' L2 F L2 F L2 D2 F L2 B2 
10. 15.33 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 L R' D' B2 F U2 R D2 B D' 
11. (19.11) U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B L U R D U F' R U' B L' 
12. 19.08 U F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R B' U2 L2 D' B U L' F2 U' F'


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 26, 2016)

*Round 34*

*Round 33 Results:* 

Forcefulness - 17.92
Pieman1911 - 15.39
Knut - 15.74
sigalig - 14.35 (2)
Ordway Persyn - 15.04
Memphis3000 - 13.90
timmthelion - 14.60 (1)
SRV - 15.98
pyr14 - 19.41
Aaron Lau - 15.06
josh42732 - 16.65
Draranor - 14.58 (2)
Tarun Jagadish - 13.98 (2) nice average
Cubeologist - 16.81 

No graduates this week, but Sigalig, Draranor, and Tarun Jagadish are only one round from moving on! Good luck everone!

*Round 34 Scrambles:*

1. R2 L2 D' L' U R2 B' R' F R U D F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2
2. F U2 B' R2 F' D2 F U2 B2 U' F' D B' F L' B U2 F2 L'
3. L2 U' D R' U' R' D' F' U2 R U2 B2 U' D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2
4. R2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 F' D2 B' U2 F D B F' U' L D U2 L2 F' R
5. D2 R L D' F' B U2 F' D' L D2 F' B U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2
6. R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 D2 F2 D' F R2 B' R' D2 L B2 R' D2 R'
7. D R2 L2 B' U F U R2 D F2 R' B2 U2 R L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2
8. U' D' R2 F R' B U' D F' D2 R' D2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 R2
9. B D2 L2 F U2 F' D2 F L2 F D' L' U2 F' D' B2 L' B' R' U'
10. R2 B2 L U2 L D2 R' B' L D L' U' B2 R D2 U R2 D'
11. D R2 B R U' L2 F D L' U2 B2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 D
12. B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 U B D' L2 F L B F L R'


----------



## Pieman1911 (Jan 27, 2016)

this was a bad average 
I really enjoy solving on the YueXiao, but I cant seem to get good times with it

Avg of 12: 16.09 
1. 14.86
2. (12.93)
3. (22.56) Nice consistancy
4. 15.10
5. 15.61
6. 13.53
7. 17.45 
8. 17.17
9. 18.23 timer fail 
10. 16.63
11. 15.98
12. 16.37 timer fail


----------



## sigalig (Jan 27, 2016)

Woooo graduation. Honestly kinda surprised. I don't feel like I'm quite at sub-15 yet, though I do have a sub-15 ao100...Maybe I focus extra hard on these. anyway, see you all at sub-12!

Average: 14.38 (σ = 1.21)
Mean: 14.41

Time List:
1. 15.58 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L B' L2 B2 R2 U L' R2 D U' 
2. 15.29 F B2 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 D B2 U' L' D' L2 B U2 R' F2 D' F' 
3. 15.98 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 F' U L' B' D B2 U F L' 
4. 15.02 F D2 L' U' R F R2 D' L B' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D R2 U L2 U2 F2 
5. 13.64 U' D2 R U D2 F' R D B U2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R' L2 U' 
6. 13.66 F' L2 D B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L U B2 R2 F' L' B R2 U2 
7. 12.26 R' B U' D' L' U2 F' B' R' F2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 
8. 17.20+[] D F U2 B F R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R U' L2 D F L F' R' U' 
9. 13.01 B' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 L2 R' B' L' D2 U' L' D2 F2 D 
10. 14.25 B2 U' F D L' F' B D L B' D2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 B 
11. 11.93 B U2 L' D' B' L U F L' F2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B' R2 B 
12. 15.10 D' U2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L B2 F2 L F2 B D L R D U2 F2 D2 B2


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 27, 2016)

R34
avg of 12: 19.73

Time List:
16.86, 20.93, 18.09, 17.71, (36.62), 19.48, 17.34, 16.32, 31.86, 16.48, (11.99), 22.24

So bad, a counting 30 and 2 counting 20s. :/


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 27, 2016)

r34

avg of 12
current: 19.34 (σ = 2.39)
best: 19.34 (σ = 2.39)

Average: 19.34 (σ = 2.39)
Mean: 19.50

Time List:
1. 25.95 U R' L B' U L' B' L' R 
2. 19.84 B L B' U L U B L 
3. 16.15 B' U B R' L B' U' B 
4. 17.69 U B' R U' B' L R' L R' 
5. 19.13 B' L' R U' B L' R' B' 
6. 18.48 R L' B' R' L' U R' B' R 
7. 20.70 R' B' U' B' R U' B R 
8. 19.77 L B R L U' R U L' 
9. 25.04 L' R B' L' B L' U R' U 
10. 14.59 L' U L U R L B U B' 
11. 17.56 B' R L B R B' U B L' 
12. 19.07 R U L' U' B' R L' B


----------



## SRV (Jan 27, 2016)

R34 
avg of 12: 15.86

16.07, 13.07, 15.56, (18.86), (12.69), 14.81, 17.05, 16.46, 17.55, 16.15, 17.85, 14.04


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 27, 2016)

R34 (CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-27
avg of 12: 14.539

Time List:
15.574, 13.791, 15.919, 13.108, 12.569, 15.950, 12.810, 15.923, (10.987), 14.611, 15.135, (17.534)
Good.


----------



## timmthelion (Jan 28, 2016)

Round 34

Haha. I guess this is what happens when you don't practice a lot!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-28
avg of 12: 15.83

Time List:
1. 15.60 R2 L2 D' L' U R2 B' R' F R U D F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 
2. 16.48 F U2 B' R2 F' D2 F U2 B2 U' F' D B' F L' B U2 F2 L' 
3. 14.76 L2 U' D R' U' R' D' F' U2 R U2 B2 U' D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 
4. (13.18) R2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 F' D2 B' U2 F D B F' U' L D U2 L2 F' R 
5. 16.72 D2 R L D' F' B U2 F' D' L D2 F' B U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 
6. 14.76 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 D2 F2 D' F R2 B' R' D2 L B2 R' D2 R' 
7. 13.65 D R2 L2 B' U F U R2 D F2 R' B2 U2 R L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 
8. (20.96) U' D' R2 F R' B U' D F' D2 R' D2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 
9. 15.65 B D2 L2 F U2 F' D2 F L2 F D' L' U2 F' D' B2 L' B' R' U' 
10. 17.15 R2 B2 L U2 L D2 R' B' L D L' U' B2 R D2 U R2 D' 
11. 15.17 D R2 B R U' L2 F D L' U2 B2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 D 
12. 18.42 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 U B D' L2 F L B F L R'


----------



## Tarun Jagadish (Jan 28, 2016)

see you peeps in sub 12 bye...............


avg of 12: 13.663

Time List:
1. 14.014 
2. 13.089 
3. 13.627 
4. 12.937 
5. 15.576 
6. (15.677) 
7. 12.539 
8. 13.639 
9. 14.551 
10. 13.164 
11. (11.676) 
12. 13.503


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 29, 2016)

Rubik's cube
Jan 28, 2016 7:51:16 PM - 7:58:43 PM

Mean: 17.88
Average: 17.62
Best time: 14.62
Median: 17.33
Worst time: 23.72
Standard deviation: 2.34

Best average of 5: 16.46
2-6 - (14.62) 16.69 16.80 15.88 (19.29)

Best average of 12: 17.62
1-12 - 17.54 (14.62) 16.69 16.80 15.88 19.29 (23.72) 20.05 18.69 17.11 15.50 18.69

1. 17.54 R2 L2 D' L' U R2 B' R' F R U D F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2
2. 14.62 F U2 B' R2 F' D2 F U2 B2 U' F' D B' F L' B U2 F2 L'
3. 16.69 L2 U' D R' U' R' D' F' U2 R U2 B2 U' D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2
4. 16.80 R2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 F' D2 B' U2 F D B F' U' L D U2 L2 F' R
5. 15.88 D2 R L D' F' B U2 F' D' L D2 F' B U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2
6. 19.29 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 D2 F2 D' F R2 B' R' D2 L B2 R' D2 R'
7. 23.72 D R2 L2 B' U F U R2 D F2 R' B2 U2 R L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2
8. 20.05 U' D' R2 F R' B U' D F' D2 R' D2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 R2
9. 18.69 B D2 L2 F U2 F' D2 F L2 F D' L' U2 F' D' B2 L' B' R' U'
10. 17.11 R2 B2 L U2 L D2 R' B' L D L' U' B2 R D2 U R2 D'
11. 15.50 D R2 B R U' L2 F D L' U2 B2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 D
12. 18.69 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 U B D' L2 F L B F L R' 

Pretty bad for me. Just before this, I did a 16.xx Ao12 and then ate and came back and did this... I think that when I got the 23, I let it get to my head then the rest of the average was bad. I keep on messing up the FREAKIN' G PERMS!!!!! That's what caused the 23. Does anybody have any good G perm algs? Also, cube keeps on randomly locking up on me, so each solve could have been a couple of seconds faster.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello guys, add me in! I finally graduated for race to sub-20. My average dropped like 3 secs in 1 month from nowhere, and I didn't learn anything, just practised. That was unexpected.
Round 34
Average: 17.59
Time List:
1. *(20.49) * 
2. 17.56 
3. 17.97 
4. 15.73 
5. 17.17 
6. 16.66 
7. 18.68 
8. *(14.94)* 
9. 17.81 
10. 17.05 
11. 19.11 
12. 18.24


----------



## NeilH (Jan 30, 2016)

Round 34

*AVERAGE: 15.54*

Times: 15.97, 17.00, 21.56, 12.86, 15.04, 13.82, 14.58, 15.20, 17.66, 15.07, 11.55, 18.24

i got so nervous...


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 31, 2016)

Round 34 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-31
avg of 12: 14.51

Time List:
1. 15.11 U2 R2 F' U R' F' U R2 U' 
2. 12.98 R F R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' F' 
3. 16.10 F R F2 U' R' F' U F U2 
4. 13.38 U2 R2 U R U2 F' U' R F' 
5. 16.09 F2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 F U2 R' 
6. 13.38 F U2 F' U2 R U2 R2 F U2 
7. (11.44) R F2 U F R' U2 F R U 
8. 15.32 R' U' F' U R' F2 R U R2 
9. 14.00 U2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U R U2 
10. 15.32 U2 R' U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U' 
11. (17.56) R' F R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U' 
12. 13.47 R' F U' R U2 F' R U' R2


----------



## Knut (Jan 31, 2016)

Round 34
Avg: 16.89
17.67, 18.67, 18.52, 17.04, (14.27), 14.41, 18.80, 16.86, 16.50, 15.33, 15.05, (23.25)


----------



## Draranor (Jan 31, 2016)

Round 34 (hopefully I'm not too late with this one):

avg: 14.56

times:
13.48
(16.89)
14.15
12.97
14.66
16.44
15.14
15.76
14.69
14.60
13.76
12.57

Yay!, looks like I graduate. Even though I didn't participate in this thread for very long, I'm going to miss it. Now to embark on the race to sub-12!


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 4, 2016)

Rd:34

avg of 12: 17.17

Time List:
1. 17.24 R2 L2 D' L' U R2 B' R' F R U D F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 
2. 18.02 F U2 B' R2 F' D2 F U2 B2 U' F' D B' F L' B U2 F2 L' 
3. 19.88 L2 U' D R' U' R' D' F' U2 R U2 B2 U' D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 
4. 16.87 R2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 F' D2 B' U2 F D B F' U' L D U2 L2 F' R 
5. 19.46 D2 R L D' F' B U2 F' D' L D2 F' B U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 
6. (14.90) R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 D2 F2 D' F R2 B' R' D2 L B2 R' D2 R' 
7. 15.88 D R2 L2 B' U F U R2 D F2 R' B2 U2 R L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 
8. 15.88 U' D' R2 F R' B U' D F' D2 R' D2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 
9. (20.37) B D2 L2 F U2 F' D2 F L2 F D' L' U2 F' D' B2 L' B' R' U' 
10. 16.68 R2 B2 L U2 L D2 R' B' L D L' U' B2 R D2 U R2 D' 
11. 16.81 D R2 B R U' L2 F D L' U2 B2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 D 
12. 14.97 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 U B D' L2 F L B F L R'


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 4, 2016)

*Round 35*

Round 34 results:

Three people graduated this round! Congratulations to Sigalig, Tarun Jagadish, and Draranor! Keep getting faster everyone, hope to see you all in the race to sub-12 one day. 

Pieman1911 - 16.09
sigalig - 14.38 (Graduate)
Forcefulness - 19.73
pyr14 - 19.34
SRV - 15.86
Ordway Persyn - 14.53 (1)
timmthelion - 15.83
Tarun Jagadish - 13.66 (Graduate)
josh42732 - 17.62
ViliusRibinskas - 17.59
NeilH - 15.54
Aaron Lau - 14.51 (1)
Knut - 16.89
Draranor - 14.56 (Graduate)
Cubeologist - 17.17


Round 35 Scrambles:

1. R2 B2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 F' R2 U F' L R U' F2 R' U2
2. F' D2 F D2 L2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F' U' F' R' B2 D L' F L R' B'
3. U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D' B2 L B' U F2 R' F D
4. U2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F' R2 D F2 U B' D2 B' U' L
5. B2 L2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 U B D' U F2 R D B2 L' U' B' U
6. B2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 R B2 L' F U' B' L F2 R B' F' L2 B' R2
7. F B' U L B2 D R' L' U2 D' F' R2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 B2 L2
8. F U R' D2 L2 D' L D B U' D F L2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 F D2
9. D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' D' R U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U
10. U F B U D' F' D' F L2 D B2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L
11. F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D L2 B U2 B R' F' U2 B U2 L' D B2
12. D' L F2 U' F' R2 U' D L' F R2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 R2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2016)

Tarun was the person that graduated not me 

r35 sub 15 CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-3
avg of 12: 15.455

Time List:
14.278, 16.682, 15.859, 14.677, 15.081, (18.580), 15.302, 16.917, 13.995, 15.738, (13.874), 16.030


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 4, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Tarun was the person that graduated not me



Oh thanks for that lol. Fixed.


----------



## SRV (Feb 4, 2016)

R35 

avg12: 15.04

14.56, 16.30, 13.26, 15.68, (16.98), 13.93, 13.90, (12.30), 16.21, 15.65, 15.51, 15.39

Very good average for me!! Getting close....!


----------



## Pieman1911 (Feb 5, 2016)

R35 w/ YueXiao
I don't ever want to remember this awful average, RIP

17.70, (13.23), 16.31, 16.90, (20.85), 18.61, 16.27, 15.86, 14.89, 20.28, 19.23, 16.07


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 5, 2016)

R35
Ao12: 16.28

Time List:
16.24, 16.08, 15.78, 15.58, 17.12, 15.27, 15.22, 16.49, 16.41, 18.57, (24.35), (14.19)
Back on track
@Pieman1911 don't forget to put your average


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new to this thread, I've been sub-20 avg for a while now so I thought i'd join this thread to help me progress. here's my first results...


1. R2 B2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 F' R2 U F' L R U' F2 R' U2 18.43
2. F' D2 F D2 L2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F' U' F' R' B2 D L' F L R' B' 17.39
3. U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D' B2 L B' U F2 R' F D (13.21)
4. U2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F' R2 D F2 U B' D2 B' U' L 19.32
5. B2 L2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 U B D' U F2 R D B2 L' U' B' U 18.67
6. B2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 R B2 L' F U' B' L F2 R B' F' L2 B' R2 (22.04)
7. F B' U L B2 D R' L' U2 D' F' R2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 B2 L2 18.93
8. F U R' D2 L2 D' L D B U' D F L2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 F D2 19.43
9. D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' D' R U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U 20.32
10. U F B U D' F' D' F L2 D B2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L 14.31
11. F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D L2 B U2 B R' F' U2 B U2 L' D B2 19.45
12. D' L F2 U' F' R2 U' D L' F R2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 R2 19.01
Ao12 = 18.53

Not bad but not necessarily fast for me. I had a winter variation case i new on the 13 sec solve and I mistaked an r-perm for a t-perm on the 22.04 solve.
Already liking this thread, thanks to the cubologist for picking up where berd left off.


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 6, 2016)

r35

3x3 2h

avg of 12
current: 17.50 (σ = 1.23)
best: 17.50 (σ = 1.23)

Average: 17.50 (σ = 1.23)
Mean: 17.37

Time List:
1. 17.05 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0) 
2. 17.02 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
3. 16.92 (-3, 5)/(-2, 4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0) 
4. 19.09 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -5)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0) 
5. 20.23 (-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -2) 
6. 16.12 (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
7. 16.41 (-5, -3)/(2, 5)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(-1, 0)/ 
8. DNF(20.78) (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/ 
9. 17.15 (0, -1)/(6, 3)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
10. 17.45 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0) 
11. 16.27 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3) 
12. 17.35 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2


----------



## SonicReverb (Feb 7, 2016)

Round 35

AO12 (ZZ-Blah)
16.14

1. 14.95 
2. (12.44) 
3. 24.68 
4. 18.77 
5. 15.66 
6. 15.51 
7. 16.56 
8. 13.50 
9. 14.36 
10. 14.20 
11. 13.12 
12. (32.79) 

Another meh average. Mainly because of the last solve. I dont even know what happened on that.


----------



## timmthelion (Feb 7, 2016)

R35

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-7
avg of 12: 14.46

Time List:
1. 14.84 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 F' R2 U F' L R U' F2 R' U2 
2. 15.24 F' D2 F D2 L2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F' U' F' R' B2 D L' F L R' B' 
3. 14.64 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D' B2 L B' U F2 R' F D 
4. 14.45 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F' R2 D F2 U B' D2 B' U' L 
5. 14.20 B2 L2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 U B D' U F2 R D B2 L' U' B' U 
6. (17.44) B2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 R B2 L' F U' B' L F2 R B' F' L2 B' R2 
7. (12.76) F B' U L B2 D R' L' U2 D' F' R2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 B2 L2 
8. 14.67 F U R' D2 L2 D' L D B U' D F L2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 F D2 
9. 16.03 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' D' R U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U 
10. 13.78 U F B U D' F' D' F L2 D B2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L 
11. 13.46 F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D L2 B U2 B R' F' U2 B U2 L' D B2 
12. 13.22 D' L F2 U' F' R2 U' D L' F R2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 R2


----------



## Knut (Feb 7, 2016)

Race to sub-15
Round 35
Avg: 16.89 (Same as last week  )
19.97, (13.91), 16.06, 16.10, 15.89, 14.16, 16.27, (21.65), 16.84, 17.32, 17.24, 19.07


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 8, 2016)

Round 35
Average: 17.66 (17.59 Last week)
Time List:
1. 16.99 
2. 19.77 
3. 17.56 
4. 16.59 
5. 16.40 
6. 17.35 
7. 20.02 
8. 17.79 
9. 16.88 
10. (15.15) 
11. 17.25 
12. (23.01)


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 9, 2016)

started horribly. Then I worked my way up to bad.
avg of 12: 17.41

Time List:
1. 18.75 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 F' R2 U F' L R U' F2 R' U2 
2. 21.67 F' D2 F D2 L2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F' U' F' R' B2 D L' F L R' B' 
3. (21.92) U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D' B2 L B' U F2 R' F D 
4. 14.99 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F' R2 D F2 U B' D2 B' U' L 
5. 15.66 B2 L2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 U B D' U F2 R D B2 L' U' B' U 
6. 16.80 B2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 R B2 L' F U' B' L F2 R B' F' L2 B' R2 
7. 15.80 F B' U L B2 D R' L' U2 D' F' R2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 B2 L2 
8. 17.15 F U R' D2 L2 D' L D B U' D F L2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 F D2 
9. 16.44 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' D' R U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U 
10. 17.75 U F B U D' F' D' F L2 D B2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L 
11. 19.08 F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D L2 B U2 B R' F' U2 B U2 L' D B2 
12. (14.22) D' L F2 U' F' R2 U' D L' F R2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 R2


----------



## Pieman1911 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks, avg was 17.22


----------



## bulletpal (Feb 16, 2016)

R35
Ao12 = _19.93_

Times:


17.62
*58.77*
20.22
18.21
16.77
23.55
19.36
*16.14*
23.56
18.54
23.50
17.96

Soo bad!!! i mean, 58 seconds? C'MON, ME! I barely made sub-20 average.


----------



## TcubesAK (Feb 17, 2016)

R35
Ao12 = 15.73

Times:

1. (11.44)
2. 14.23
3. 12.80
4. 16.54
5. 14.35
6. 13.15
7. (20.97)
8. 16.53
9. 15.23
10. 20.93
11. 16.93
12. 16.54


The average started out awesomely, but it didn't end so well. Overall it was a very good average for me


----------



## TwistAL (Feb 20, 2016)

r35
1:16.69
2:18.47
3:17.66
4:18.42
5:17.97
6: (20.39)
7: (15.45)
8:19.76
9:19.41
10:18.32
11:16.17
12:17.43
Average:18.03
I'm new to these racing to sub x forums so do i have to start from the beginning or can i just skip to here, i consistently get sub 20 averages


----------



## Chicken29843 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hope it's cool with you guys if I take this one, since it's been 2 weeks now, this is just a one time thing.

Round 35 results:

No graduates this time.

Ordway-15.45
SRV-15.04
Pieman1911-17.22
Chicken29843-16.28
gatway cuber-18.53
pyr14-17.50
SonicReverb-16.14
timmthelion-14.46[1/3]
Knut-16.89
ViliusRibinskas-17.66
Cubeologist-17.41
Bulletpal-19.93
TcubesAK-15.73
TwistAL-18.03

Round 36 Scrambles:
1. U B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' U R2 D F' R2 F L D' 
2. L' B' L2 R2 F U2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U L' U R2 U' F D' R U2 
3. U F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 B R F' D' U' R' U2 R' F' L 
4. U' F' R2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 L F' U2 B D L2 B D B' 
5. L2 D2 R F2 R F2 D2 R D2 L' B' R' F2 L2 B2 D B' L2 D' F 
6. D2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 B' R2 U R' F2 D' L F2 D2 U' B' R' 
7. R B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 U' L B' F U B' D' B2 U2 R' 
8. R D L2 U L F R' U2 L' B U R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 D' F2 R2 
9. D F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D L2 R2 U2 B' U' F R' D' R2 B' F U L2 
10. B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 B D2 U2 L F' R D2 F D' B 
11. F' U2 F' U' D2 B' R F' L R2 B2 U' R2 U D2 F2 R2 D' L2 
12. B2 U2 B D2 B L2 B2 R2 B U2 F D L U B' U B' R D' F2 L2


----------



## Chicken29843 (Feb 21, 2016)

R36
avg of 12: 16.542

Time List:
16.744, (13.897), 16.313, 17.265, 15.953, 14.880, 15.816, (DNF(14.608)), 15.968, 17.569, 16.224, 18.688


----------



## Pieman1911 (Feb 23, 2016)

R36 using the YueXiao
avg of 12: 16.22

15.55, 16.62, (18.88), 14.83, 18.43, 14.96, 15.77, 16.38, (14.58), 15.15, 17.30, 17.18


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 23, 2016)

r36

avg of 12
current: 18.17 (σ = 1.25)
best: 18.17 (σ = 1.25)

Average: 18.17 (σ = 1.25)
Mean: 18.17

Time List:
1. 18.09 U' L B R' U R' B' R' r 
2. 17.88 U R' L' R' L U R L l' r b' u 
3. 19.93 R U' R B U' R U' R l' r' 
4. 19.45 L' U' B L' U' B U L 
5. 16.19 L R U' L U' R L' B b' 
6. 18.24 R B U' R' B L B' R l' r b u 
7. 16.92 R' L' U R U' B' L R l b u' 
8. 15.02 B U' L' B' L R U' L l' r' b 
9. 19.87 U L' U R B R L B' R' r' b u' 
10. 17.29 R' U L' B R L R U' r' u' 
11. 21.29 U L' B R U' B' U R r u 
12. 17.77 U L B R U' B L' R L l' r b'


----------



## SRV (Feb 23, 2016)

R36

avg12: 15.27

14.99, 14.52, 14.41, 14.19, (18.73), 16.73, (12.64), 15.94, 16.22, 15.16

Oh come ooooon... I was constantly sub 15 this week and my warm up avg12 was 14.5x. Looking forward to the next round!!


----------



## timmthelion (Feb 23, 2016)

R36

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-23
avg of 12: 15.32

Time List:
1. 14.30 U B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' U R2 D F' R2 F L D' 
2. 16.27 L' B' L2 R2 F U2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U L' U R2 U' F D' R U2 
3. 13.32 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 B R F' D' U' R' U2 R' F' L 
4. (11.66) U' F' R2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 L F' U2 B D L2 B D B' 
5. (18.58) L2 D2 R F2 R F2 D2 R D2 L' B' R' F2 L2 B2 D B' L2 D' F 
6. 13.94 D2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 B' R2 U R' F2 D' L F2 D2 U' B' R' 
7. 16.85 R B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 U' L B' F U B' D' B2 U2 R' 
8. 16.81 R D L2 U L F R' U2 L' B U R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 D' F2 R2 
9. 14.30 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D L2 R2 U2 B' U' F R' D' R2 B' F U L2 
10. 17.10 B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 B D2 U2 L F' R D2 F D' B 
11. 14.17 F' U2 F' U' D2 B' R F' L R2 B2 U' R2 U D2 F2 R2 D' L2 
12. 16.13 B2 U2 B D2 B L2 B2 R2 B U2 F D L U B' U B' R D' F2 L2


----------



## TwistAL (Feb 24, 2016)

r36
(15.39), 17.52, 19.42, (21.79), 19.23, 15.45, 17.48, 20.48, 18.11, 19.13, 18.85
average=16.57


----------



## Knut (Feb 25, 2016)

Round 36
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-25
avg of 12: 18.09

Time List:
1. 17.95
2. 18.27
3. (16.02)
4. 17.35
5. 16.48
6. 16.75
7. (21.23)
8. 19.65
9. 20.23 
10. 18.60
11. 17.95 
12. 17.60

Ouch.


----------



## TcubesAK (Feb 27, 2016)

R36
Ao12 = 15.61

Times:

1. 15.79
2. 17.32
3. 14.50
4. 16.82
5. (18.01)
6. 15.52
7. 15.49
8. 13.79
9. (12.41)
10. 14.64+
11. DNF (csTimer jammed and the timer didn't start)
12. 14.42


The average was Decently consistent and pretty good for me.


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 11, 2016)

Round 36 Times
Average of 12 = 15.08...
1. 14.67 U B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' U R2 D F' R2 F L D' 
2. (12.09) L' B' L2 R2 F U2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U L' U R2 U' F D' R U2 
3. 15.23 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 B R F' D' U' R' U2 R' F' L 
4. 14.59 U' F' R2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 L F' U2 B D L2 B D B' 
5. (16.68) L2 D2 R F2 R F2 D2 R D2 L' B' R' F2 L2 B2 D B' L2 D' F 
6. 15.87 D2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 B' R2 U R' F2 D' L F2 D2 U' B' R' 
7. 13.44 R B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 U' L B' F U B' D' B2 U2 R' 
8. 16.06 R D L2 U L F R' U2 L' B U R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 D' F2 R2 
9. 16.00 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D L2 R2 U2 B' U' F R' D' R2 B' F U L2 
10. 15.38 B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 B D2 U2 L F' R D2 F D' B 
11. 14.44 F' U2 F' U' D2 B' R F' L R2 B2 U' R2 U D2 F2 R2 D' L2 
12. 15.13 B2 U2 B D2 B L2 B2 R2 B U2 F D L U B' U B' R D' F2 L2


----------



## Knut (Mar 15, 2016)

This thread's been kind of dead for a while; anyone mind if I post scrambles?

Round 36 Results:
Chicken29843 - 16.54
Pieman1911 - 16.22
Pyr14 – 18.17
SRV – 15.27
Timmthelion – 15.32
TwistAL – 16.57
Knut – 18.09
TcubesAK – 15.61
JTWong71 – 15.08

No graduates this week.

Round 37 Scrambles:
1. B' D2 B' D' F R L F2 D' R2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 L2 F L2 F D2 
2. F2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R' U' F D' R B D2 U2 R U 
3. U F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' B' D U L' B' D2 R D' U2 B' 
4. L' F' R2 L2 D F' R L' U D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 R 
5. R2 D2 B F D2 U2 B' R2 U2 D R' D L' D' F U' R B2 U' 
6. D2 R U2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 U2 D' L B2 F D' B L2 U2 F' D2 
7. F L' F2 R D2 F2 R D2 L' F2 L' R D' R' D B' L2 U L' F U2 
8. U2 F R2 B' F2 R2 D2 R D2 R' F' D' U' F' U R' 
9. B' R U2 D B' L' B2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 L2 U2 L' 
10. U' D2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 B D2 L' B2 U' B2 R D2 B' D R' 
11. U' F2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 R' F U R D2 B D' L F2 L2 
12. U B U2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B L2 B' D' L R' B' R F2 L' R2


----------



## Knut (Mar 15, 2016)

Round 37
Avg of 12: 15.40

Time List:
1. 13.84 U' F' U2 R B' U' R' F R' B2 U2 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 D' B2 L 
2. 16.00 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B' D2 F2 D' B D F' L R' U L2 B' D' 
3. 14.83 L' D2 B2 L2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 F' D' L' B2 L B L B2 U' R' 
4. 14.56 F2 R2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U' B' D' B U' L' F' D2 R' U' R' 
5. 17.19 D R2 U R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' R F' R2 D F D' U' F' R' 
6. 15.32 L2 B L D' B R2 F2 L' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 
7. (19.56) L F2 R D2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 R B' U B' F R2 U2 L' U B' U2 
8. 16.87 F B2 D R F2 B' U' D2 F' D2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 
9. 14.70 L2 D' L U R' F B' R' U F L2 B' R2 B' L2 F' U2 B' U2 D2 R 
10. 16.21 F' D2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D L F2 R' F L B U2 F R' 
11. 14.45 R U F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 L D2 L2 F D B2 R' D B2 
12. (13.12) R2 B2 D2 R2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 L' U' F2 R B2 R2 B2 L2 F


----------



## SRV (Mar 15, 2016)

R37
Avg of 12: 13.55 (1/3 for me!)

11.85, 13.87, 12.33, 14.44, (17.43), 14.19, 12.56, 13.59, 12.71, 14.05, 15.92, (11.55)

YESSSS!! Very nice average. I average around 14.2 lately, hope I don't mess up the following rounds


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 15, 2016)

Round 37 (CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-15
avg of 12: 14.823

Time List:
15.231, 15.374, 16.316, 13.916, (16.719), 13.261, 13.653, 14.322, (12.048), 13.309, 16.213, 16.633


----------



## Pieman1911 (Mar 17, 2016)

R37 I took a break from cubing and just started again
avg. of 12- 16.91
16.69, 16.47, 19.12, 16.00, (21.58), 18.74, 18.26, (13.79), 16.71, 15.74, 14.54, 19.65
I was getting weird catches on my YueXiao that I hadn't felt before, has anyone else had these?


----------



## timmthelion (Mar 17, 2016)

R37

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-17
avg of 12: 14.52

Time List:
1. 14.44 B' D2 B' D' F R L F2 D' R2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 L2 F L2 F D2 
2. 14.43 F2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R' U' F D' R B D2 U2 R U 
3. 14.97 U F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' B' D U L' B' D2 R D' U2 B' 
4. 14.14 L' F' R2 L2 D F' R L' U D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 R 
5. 15.13 R2 D2 B F D2 U2 B' R2 U2 D R' D L' D' F U' R B2 U' 
6. 14.92 D2 R U2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 U2 D' L B2 F D' B L2 U2 F' D2 
7. (12.30) F L' F2 R D2 F2 R D2 L' F2 L' R D' R' D B' L2 U L' F U2 
8. 15.87 U2 F R2 B' F2 R2 D2 R D2 R' F' D' U' F' U R' 
9. 13.15 B' R U2 D B' L' B2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 L2 U2 L' 
10. 14.87 U' D2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 B D2 L' B2 U' B2 R D2 B' D R' 
11. (16.89) U' F2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 R' F U R D2 B D' L F2 L2 
12. 13.26 U B U2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B L2 B' D' L R' B' R F2 L' R2


----------



## mafergut (Mar 22, 2016)

I could take on this thread and revive it, if you want, if nobody is doing it right now. Not sure if I have to ask a moderator or I can just do it. Any thoughts or comments please PM me.
I can committ to doing it regularly, every week.


----------



## SRV (Mar 22, 2016)

If you have the time and will to update the thread, I don't think you need to ask a moderator.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 23, 2016)

SRV said:


> If you have the time and will to update the thread, I don't think you need to ask a moderator.



Then it's okay for me to run it if enough people is interested. Please tell me either here or by PM and I can start running it on Sunday or Monday. I will also participate, even though I will not be sub-15 for a long time or maybe I will never be (I just graduated a couple months ago from sub-20).


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 23, 2016)

Sounds really nice!! Im thinking about to start on this race now( I average ~17 so i think its enough) ;-)...


----------



## SRV (Mar 24, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Then it's okay for me to run it if enough people is interested. Please tell me either here or by PM and I can start running it on Sunday or Monday. I will also participate, even though I will not be sub-15 for a long time or maybe I will never be (I just graduated a couple months ago from sub-20).


Of course! Thank you for taking the time. This thread is much fun


----------



## mafergut (Mar 24, 2016)

*Round 37 Results*

Okay then! I will post some scrambles and get this thread rolling again. I promise I will keep it running, this is not just a one time thing.

I will just need anybody that already has a strike of 1 or 2 out of 3 to tell me that, as I don't want to have to read 44 pages of thread  I will trust you, of course. I have come back only to Round 34 and I have the following standings:



Nobody graduated this round but I have to congratulate Ordway Persyn, SRV and timmthelion for their success this week. All of you are 1/3 now.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 24, 2016)

*Race to Sub 15 - Round 38*
*Expected closing time: Friday April 1st* (no April fools joke, I promise)

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. R' F2 R2 B' R2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 F' U' R' F U2 F L U' F2 L' 
2. D2 R B D2 B D' L2 B L' U' D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D B' 
3. U2 R2 F2 R B2 R U2 F2 L' B' F' L D R2 B R2 U2 B' F' 
4. R2 B2 D L2 U' B D R U' D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 
5. B U' F B2 D R' B' L' B2 U2 F L2 F U2 L2 F R2 D2 F' R' 
6. U' R B' D L2 U2 D2 F U' R F' L2 D2 R2 B U2 B' D2 F2 L2 
7. R' D F' L2 B2 R D' B L R2 U' B2 D' F2 U D' F2 R2 U L' 
8. F U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 F U B D R2 F2 L2 F L R D 
9. F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 R D' B2 F L U2 R F 
10. F2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R F' D U' F' D2 U2 L2 U R 
11. D2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 F' L' B L R' U F2 L' B D' F 
12. B2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 D B2 F D2 U' R2 B L' B' F' 

I would like to keep some statistics so, please if you can specify your solving method and the cube you used I will keep track of those.


----------



## Knut (Mar 26, 2016)

Round 38 - Roux, Gans 356S
x2, y neutral

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-26
avg of 12: 15.70

1. 15.05
2. 18.24
3. 16.66
4. 14.50
5. 16.44
6. 15.18
7. 14.79
8. 16.94
9. (DNF(17.72)) - Misaligned M slice.
10. 12.90
11. (12.31)
12. 16.27


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 27, 2016)

Round 36 (CFOP, Aolong v2)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-26
avg of 12: 17.317

Time List:
19.466, 14.773, 16.429, 14.188, 19.893, 18.444, 18.835, 17.680, 15.861, 17.598, (13.914), (20.903)

That average did not just happen, I'm going to eliminate this memory from my brain forever.

Boop! gone.


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 27, 2016)

Race to sub-15 
Round 36 
Gans 356 V2 
CFOP

AO12 17.86

Time list:

17.26, 18.12, 15.13, 17.61, 16.37, 18.65, 16.04, 20.32, 17.48, 16.90, 19.81, 20.34 

This is my first time on this race so its a good start. but i got alot of Lock ups... 
:tu


----------



## SRV (Mar 28, 2016)

R38 

Roux, stickerless meiying

Avg12: 14.56 (2/3 one more!)

15.59, 16.51, 12.77, 15.45, 13.57, (12.24), 14.78, 12.60, 14.77, 15.24, (17.84), 14.36


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 28, 2016)

R38


----------



## mafergut (Mar 28, 2016)

PJKCuber said:


> R38
> View attachment 6046



Wow! You have improved a lot since the times when you were all over the forum asking for help on getting sub-20, man. Meanwhile, an old dog like myself is still stuck at like 18-19 average. GJ!


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 28, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Wow! You have improved a lot since the times when you were all over the forum asking for help on getting sub-20, man. Meanwhile, an old dog like myself is still stuck at like 18-19 average. GJ!



Thanks! I haven't practiced for a year though, since I had an important exam at the end. But now that it's over, I'm looking forward to getting sub 1 on 4x4 and learning all of OLL.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 28, 2016)

Round 38 - Race to sub 15
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP dual CN (white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-28
*avg of 12: 18.18*

Time List:
17.57, 16.52, 18.93, 18.14, 19.28, (21.54), 18.30, (16.32), 21.00, 18.07, 16.91, 17.07

I pushed myself as much as I could but, as you can see, if I stay here until I can graduate I will be running this race for many years to come


----------



## Now3852 (Mar 29, 2016)

Race to Sub-15 Round 38

Cube: MoYu TangLong
Method: CFOP - White Cross - 30/56 OLLs memorized

Ao12 = 15.56

1. 15.60
2. 17.00
3. 13.73
4. 15.90
5. 13.24
6. 16.45
7. 15.63
8. 20.30
9. 14.02
10. 16.28
11. 12.56
12. 17.74


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 31, 2016)

r38
cfop (if oll not known, 2 look OLL). sometimes i might do EO during f2l to force cross OLL
white/yellow cross on top (may go for others if other colours are super easy)
on bottom if SUPER SUPER EASY

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-31
avg of 12: 17.91

Time List:
1. 18.56 R' B' L' B L' B L' R' 
2. 15.48 R' B R' B' R' L' R' U R' 
3. 17.25 L' U B' L B' R' L U' R 
4. 16.25 U' L B' U L' B U R' L' 
5. 20.11 B L' U' L' U' R' U' B' 
6. (21.02) L' U' L' B L' B R' B' 
7. 16.70 L U' R' L' R' U L B 
8. (14.04) B R' B R U R L' U' 
9. 20.86 U' B U R B' U' B U R' 
10. 18.62 U B' L B L R B L' B 
11. 17.15 R' L U L' U R' L' R' L 
12. 18.12 R B L R' L B R L'

cube: cubicle premium guoguan yuexiao


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 31, 2016)

Round 38 Race to Sub-15 on 3x3

Method - CFOP - White Cross

Cube - Unlubed Moyu Tanglong

Ao12 - 16.25

Times:

1. 16.78
2. 17.96
3. 14.94
4. 14.51
5. 18.48
6. 15.85
7. 16.09+
8. 15.38
9. (19.73)
10. 14.14
11. (13.94
12. 18.31

Meh average for me.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 2, 2016)

*Round 38 Results*

No graduates this week. Congratulations to all participants. PJK cuber is now 1/3 and SRV is 2/3. C'mon, next week you can graduate!

Here you have the detailed standings:



*Race to Sub 15 - Round 39*
*Expected closing time: Friday April 8th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' F R B L2 F2 U' F D' L2 U' 
2. B2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U F R' U B2 R' B L' D2 F 
3. B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U B' F' D B' L' R' F' D2 U' R2 
4. L2 D B' L2 U' F' R' L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L 
5. U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' D F D2 F2 L' B2 L D2 R2 L U2 L' F2 U 
6. R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' B U' B2 U L2 D' L F' L2 
7. B' D' L U2 F2 U L D' F' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 
8. R2 U2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 R U B' F' R D2 B2 U B2 R' 
9. F B U F D R U R2 B2 L U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 
10. D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B R2 U F2 R' F2 D B' L2 R' F 
11. B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 D' R2 F' U R D2 B R2 U2 R 
12. D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L D U F R' B' U' L B2 R2


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 2, 2016)

Round 39

Method: CFOP
Cube: Premium Guoguan Yuexiao

Average: 13.52
1. 14.38 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' F R B L2 F2 U' F D' L2 U' 
2. 13.38 B2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U F R' U B2 R' B L' D2 F 
3. 11.82 B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U B' F' D B' L' R' F' D2 U' R2 
4. (10.82) L2 D B' L2 U' F' R' L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L 
5. 14.88 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' D F D2 F2 L' B2 L D2 R2 L U2 L' F2 U 
6. 11.95 R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' B U' B2 U L2 D' L F' L2 
7. 10.72 B' D' L U2 F2 U L D' F' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 
8. (16.56) R2 U2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 R U B' F' R D2 B2 U B2 R' 
9. 15.96 F B U F D R U R2 B2 L U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 
10. 15.02 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B R2 U F2 R' F2 D B' L2 R' F 
11. 14.23 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 D' R2 F' U R D2 B R2 U2 R 
12. 12.83 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L D U F R' B' U' L B2 R2


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 2, 2016)

Round 39 - CFOP (not yet full OLL)
GuoGuan YueXiao

Thanks for reviving the thread Mafergut! 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-2
*avg of 12: 19.688*

Time List:
1. (16.586) R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' F R B L2 F2 U' F D' L2 U'  (first solve is almost never the best so yay!)
2. 19.116 B2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U F R' U B2 R' B L' D2 F 
3. 18.901 B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U B' F' D B' L' R' F' D2 U' R2 
4. 20.581 L2 D B' L2 U' F' R' L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L 
5. 19.760 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' D F D2 F2 L' B2 L D2 R2 L U2 L' F2 U 
6. 19.830 R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' B U' B2 U L2 D' L F' L2 
7. 18.092 B' D' L U2 F2 U L D' F' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 
8. 18.533 R2 U2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 R U B' F' R D2 B2 U B2 R' 
9. 18.992 F B U F D R U R2 B2 L U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 
10. 21.051 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B R2 U F2 R' F2 D B' L2 R' F 
11. (22.292) B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 D' R2 F' U R D2 B R2 U2 R 
12. 22.026 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L D U F R' B' U' L B2 R2

Not a single sub-15 solve  I guess I shouldn't be expecting anything though since I just graduated from the sub-20 thread


----------



## Renox (Apr 3, 2016)

Round 39
avg of 12: 17.02

Time List:
1. 17.16
2. 14.17
3. 19.03(locked up so much)
4. 17.38
5. 17.18
6. 17.59
7. 18.82
8. 14.82
9. 16.58
10. (13.56)
11. (19.72)
12. 17.43

I've got quite a long time to go, but still got a few sub-15 solves


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 3, 2016)

R39, (Full CFOP, Aolong V2)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-2
avg of 12: 15.476

Time List:
14.043, 16.897, 15.530, 15.352, 15.464, 17.431, (11.721), 14.564, 14.659, 15.496, (18.208), 15.323


----------



## mafergut (Apr 3, 2016)

Round 39 - Race to sub 15
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP dual CN (white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-3
*avg of 12: 18.33*

Time List:
1. (16.34) R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' F R B L2 F2 U' F D' L2 U' 
2. 17.07 B2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U F R' U B2 R' B L' D2 F 
3. 16.93 B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U B' F' D B' L' R' F' D2 U' R2 
4. 18.44 L2 D B' L2 U' F' R' L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L 
5. 19.57 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' D F D2 F2 L' B2 L D2 R2 L U2 L' F2 U 
6. 19.72 R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' B U' B2 U L2 D' L F' L2 
7. 19.27 B' D' L U2 F2 U L D' F' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 
8. 19.13 R2 U2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 R U B' F' R D2 B2 U B2 R' 
9. 18.03 F B U F D R U R2 B2 L U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 
10. 16.78 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B R2 U F2 R' F2 D B' L2 R' F 
11. 18.33 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 D' R2 F' U R D2 B R2 U2 R 
12. (22.33) D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L D U F R' B' U' L B2 R2

Started quite nicely but then I could barely get sub-20. Trying to push beyond my lookahead and locking up a lot, that's why


----------



## YddEd (Apr 4, 2016)

Round 39 
Roux 
Meiying 
Average of 12: 17.11
1: 19.94
2: 13.32 
3: 15.92
4: 20.99
5: 19.66
6: 15.19. 
7: 13.56
8: 16.55
9: 19.69
10: 18.22
11: 15.80 
12: 16.62
How consistent 

Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRV (Apr 4, 2016)

R39
Roux
Meiying (Hi five YddEd for both)

Avg12: 14.34 Yay!! I graduate!

13.45, (17.50), 15.20, 15.23, (12.53), 15.52, 13.79, 12.97, 13.72, 16.40, 13.99, 13.10


----------



## giorgi (Apr 4, 2016)

Berd said:


> 9. If you hit sub-15 (3 times in a row), then you can go to the sub-n thread.



Where is sub-n thread? I can not find it.

Round 39 - Race to sub 15
Cube: Moyu Aolong v1
Method: CFOP 

Average of 12: 13.51

1. 14.68 B L2 F U' D2 L' F L2 U' F D R2 L2 U2 D B' D2 L B' D2 L' F' B' R D' 
2. (11.04) B U' R2 D U F2 U F2 L' R D L' R2 B' L' F' B U F' U' D' R D' R2 U' 
3. 13.31 D' R2 U R2 B' F' U2 B F D B' L' B U2 R2 D L' U F' D' R L' U' R2 F 
4. (15.26) D U2 B2 D2 L R2 B U D L B2 L2 R2 U D L' B' L2 U' B' D' L B' R2 F' 
5. 13.15 D' U R U F' R2 D' L2 R' D U B2 F' R2 F D2 F B' L U' R D R' D B' 
6. 12.33 U2 B2 R' D2 F U2 L R U' D' F2 B L' U' B2 L' U2 B2 F R F' R2 L U' D 
7. 14.33 D F B D F2 U D F' D2 R2 L' B2 F2 L' F L2 D2 F U R L2 F L2 R B2 
8. 11.35 F D F R2 F D B F R2 L F2 D2 B L' F' D2 F2 B2 L F2 L R2 F2 D F' 
9. 14.69 U2 F2 U' L F2 R' B2 L' U' B D2 L2 R F2 L2 U D2 R' B2 U' R' F2 R2 B2 L2 
10. 12.60 F' R U D F' B2 R2 U' D2 R U D' B2 L F B' L' F2 D' U B' U2 L' R' D2 
11. 14.74 D' L' F2 B' D2 B2 D' R D' L' B' U2 L' B' L2 B L' B2 L2 D U' R' B2 U2 L2 
12. 13.95 R B D2 R' L' U2 L2 R D B2 F U' D2 B' D U L2 F2 R' B D2 B' L' U' D


----------



## Berd (Apr 4, 2016)

giorgi said:


> Where is sub-n thread? I can not find it.
> 
> Round 39 - Race to sub 15
> Cube: Moyu Aolong v1
> ...


It died aolong time ago haha. 

(See what I did there)


----------



## mafergut (Apr 4, 2016)

Berd said:


> It died aolong time ago haha.
> 
> (See what I did there)



But I think there is a sub-12 thread, or maybe not?


----------



## Berd (Apr 4, 2016)

mafergut said:


> But I think there is a sub-12 thread, or maybe not?


Maybe, I'm not that fast tho!


----------



## giorgi (Apr 4, 2016)

There is a sub-12 thread but it is not really active ( the last post was from 2 months ago)


----------



## mafergut (Apr 4, 2016)

giorgi said:


> There is a sub-12 thread but it is not really active ( the last post was from 2 months ago)



I don't have time to revive that one too. And it will be a long way for me to graduate from sub-15, if I ever achieve that, which I really doubt, so maybe you can revive it when you graduate here, which judging for your results, will be in two weeks' time


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 5, 2016)

r39

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
avg of 12: 17.14

Time List:
1. 19.24 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(6, 0) 
2. 15.52 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
3. 17.24 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5) 
4. 16.48 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -1)/ 
5. (15.21) (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
6. 17.20 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 4)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
7. (19.29+) (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4) 
8. 16.92 (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0) 
9. 15.84 (-3, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/ 
10. 18.96 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
11. 16.64 (3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
12. 17.37 (3, -1)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -1)/

it's 3x3, not sq1


----------



## Now3852 (Apr 5, 2016)

Round 39 - Race to Sub-15
Cube: MoYu TangLong
Method: CFOP - White Cross

Average of 12 = 15.53
The sixth solve was only my third EVER sub-10!!! Was pretty excited about that one, it was a full step solve as well!

1. 16.69
2. 13.40
3. 16.31
4. 16.87
5. 15.50
6. (9.99)
7. 15.60
8. 15.66
9. 14.47
10. 15.93
11. 14.85
12. (18.30)


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 5, 2016)

Round 39
Method - full cfop 
Cube - Gans 356s
Average:14.17
1. 14.37 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' F R B L2 F2 U' F D' L2 U'*
2. 12.84 B2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U F R' U B2 R' B L' D2 F*
3. 17.78 B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U B' F' D B' L' R' F' D2 U' R2*
4. (19.94) L2 D B' L2 U' F' R' L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L*
5. 14.33 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' D F D2 F2 L' B2 L D2 R2 L U2 L' F2 U*
6. 16.43 R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' B U' B2 U L2 D' L F' L2*
7. 15.55 B' D' L U2 F2 U L D' F' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 B2*
8. 14.41 R2 U2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 R U B' F' R D2 B2 U B2 R'*
9. 15.46 F B U F D R U R2 B2 L U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U2*
10. 14.93 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B R2 U F2 R' F2 D B' L2 R' F*
11. (12.73) B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 D' R2 F' U R D2 B R2 U2 R*
12. 13.18 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L D U F R' B' U' L B2 R2

wow my standard deviant is so bad I have really great solves then I have bad ones. Still overall sub 15 tho


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 6, 2016)

*huh?*



pyr14 said:


> r39
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
> avg of 12: 17.14
> ...


how are these 3x3 scrambles?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 6, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> how are these 3x3 scrambles?


There Square-1 Scrambles, he was using the scrambles in this thread but his session was set to Sq1 scrambles so when he copy pasted he brought those scrambles with them.


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 6, 2016)

Berd said:


> It died aolong time ago haha.
> 
> (See what I did there)



hehe. nice one


----------



## Forcefulness (Apr 7, 2016)

r39

avg of 12: 15.684

Time List:
14.890, 16.400, (12.680), 14.370, (22.440), 19.180, 15.190, 14.940, 17.060, 14.940, 14.700, 15.170


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 39
Average: 14.99 LMAO
Time List:
1. 15.69 
2. 17.88 
3. 14.47 
4. 12.94 
5. 14.03 
6. 13.98 
7. 15.22 
8. 17.43 
9. 14.14 
10. (18.03) 
11. 14.10 
12. (12.35)


----------



## mafergut (Apr 9, 2016)

*Round 39 Results*

Hello everyone. Thanks again for participating. Special congratulations to @SRV for graduating this week.
Also congrats to all that achieved their goal. Right now: @Acmoorecuber [1/3], @giorgi [1/3], @JTWong71 [1/3], @PJKCuber [1/3], @timmthelion [1/3] and @ViliusRibinskas [1/3].

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R39 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 40
Expected closing time: Friday April 15th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. D2 R B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U' R2 B2 D' F R' B2 F' L' F2
2. B2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L F2 D L U2 B U2 R
3. D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D L2 F2 U B' U' L2 B' F D L D2 R2 F
4. B' D F' B U B2 D2 L' B U B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F
5. D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 R D' U' R F' R B F2 L D2 L'
6. F2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B R' F2 D' U2 R2 F' R' B
7. R2 B' D2 R2 B U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U B' L' R U' L2 U F2 D R
8. D' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 B' D L2 U' R' U2 B L' D F
9. B2 L D2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F D' B' L B2 F L' U' B2 L2
10. D2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 F' R2 L' B R' B2 D B U F' R2 U2
11. F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 F D R' F' U2 L2 F D U L' R2
12. U B' L2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 R' D' U' R' B F U2 B D

Good luck to you all!


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 40
Ao12: 12.72 (Almost beat my PB)
1. 13.79 D2 R B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U' R2 B2 D' F R' B2 F' L' F2 
2. 12.57 B2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L F2 D L U2 B U2 R 
3. 12.02 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D L2 F2 U B' U' L2 B' F D L D2 R2 F 
4. 12.78 B' D F' B U B2 D2 L' B U B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F 
5. (16.83) D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 R D' U' R F' R B F2 L D2 L' 
6. 12.64 F2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B R' F2 D' U2 R2 F' R' B 
7. 14.34 R2 B' D2 R2 B U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U B' L' R U' L2 U F2 D R 
8. 14.06 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 B' D L2 U' R' U2 B L' D F 
9. 9.54 B2 L D2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F D' B' L B2 F L' U' B2 L2 
10. 12.71 D2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 F' R2 L' B R' B2 D B U F' R2 U2 
11. 12.73 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 F D R' F' U2 L2 F D U L' R2 
12. (9.37) U B' L2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 R' D' U' R' B F U2 B D... Niklas PLL Skip


----------



## Forcefulness (Apr 9, 2016)

r40
avg of 12: 17.175

Time List:
17.100, 18.270, 17.160, 17.410, 15.770, 20.550+, 15.640, (14.610), 19.450, (21.260), 15.270, 15.130
pretty bad for me


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 10, 2016)

Round 40
Cube Gans 356s
Average of. 12: 14.97
Best: 13.24
Worst: 18.19
1. 15.94 L' U D B U' D2 L U' R' F B D2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 B' U2 
2. 15.15 F2 D' R B2 U' F D' B' D B' L2 F B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 
3. 18.19 U B2 L F B R' U' B2 R' L2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 
4. 13.75 B2 U2 F2 U' R' L2 U R2 U' D2 F' D2 B' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 
5. 13.92 U2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 L' R2 U2 R2 F' D' R' B' U F' U L' U 
6. 13.24 L2 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B' D2 F U B U R F R2 B2 D' B R 
7. 15.86 D R2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R' B' U2 B' U' L' F2 U' B' U' 
8. 14.22 D R2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' R' U2 B' L U' B' L2 F2 
9. 16.13 D2 F R U' R2 B2 L U D' B' D2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 
10. 15.52 U B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D L D U R F D' B2 R D2 R2 
11. 14.14 B' R2 B2 L2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 F' L' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B' R' U2 L 
12. 15.12 U F B' D' L' F D' B' L F' L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 F R2 

Registered with Speedtimer


----------



## SlowSari (Apr 10, 2016)

Race to Sub-15
Round 40
3x3 CFOP (2-4 Look LL)
Shengshou Aurora (not lubed or tensioned or restickered)

Avg of 12: 19.764

Time List:
1. 19.389 D2 R B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U' R2 B2 D' F R' B2 F' L' F2 
2. 19.352 B2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L F2 D L U2 B U2 R 
3. (15.854) D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D L2 F2 U B' U' L2 B' F D L D2 R2 F 
4. (25.063) B' D F' B U B2 D2 L' B U B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F 
5. 18.557 D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 R D' U' R F' R B F2 L D2 L' 
6. 17.821 F2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B R' F2 D' U2 R2 F' R' B 
7. 21.689 R2 B' D2 R2 B U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U B' L' R U' L2 U F2 D R 
8. 20.986 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 B' D L2 U' R' U2 B L' D F 
9. 20.587 B2 L D2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F D' B' L B2 F L' U' B2 L2 
10. 17.618 D2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 F' R2 L' B R' B2 D B U F' R2 U2 
11. 20.185 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 F D R' F' U2 L2 F D U L' R2 
12. 21.455 U B' L2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 R' D' U' R' B F U2 B D

Was going good until I got 5 sup-20s at the end...


----------



## Renox (Apr 14, 2016)

Round 40
CFOP

avg of 12: 16.69

Time List:
1. 16.27 L2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' D L' D R' D L' U B2
2. 18.40 R' F' R2 D2 R2 F R2 F' L2 F2 U R2 B R' F2 L2 F2 D2
3. 16.54 B' R2 B U2 B2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L U' F D2 B F2 D' R' B2 D
4. 14.90 F L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F L2 B R' U' F' R2 F2 D2 R U F2
5. (23.77) U R' U D2 B R2 U' R F U' B2 R2 L2 U2 D R2 F2 B2 D2 B2
6. 14.79 R2 U F2 D L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F' D' B2 U2 L U F D2 U2 B
7. 17.52 L2 U L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 R' D L' B U F L B' D R
8. 15.12 F' B2 U R' D2 L D F2 B R B2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 R L2 B2 L2
9. 15.95 R' U2 F' L' B' D F2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D L2
10. (12.53) F L F' U D' F2 U' D2 B' U2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D'
11. 18.94 U B2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U' R F U L' D2 B' U F' D U'
12. 18.39 B2 L F R2 D' B2 R2 L D R2 F R2 B2 L2 F B U2 L2 U2 F


----------



## Knut (Apr 15, 2016)

Round 40
Roux, Qiyi Thunderclap (Different from last time - I switch between it and the Gans 356S a lot)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-14
avg of 12: 16.20

Time List:
1. 12.38 F R U' R' F B' R2 U2 L R2 U2 B D2 B D2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 
2. 18.70 D2 B R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 D' U2 F2 L U B' F D' L F 
3. (20.29) B U L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U L D' B F L2 D L R U2 
4. 18.85 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D L D' R2 B2 L2 B L2 R' F' U' 
5. 19.73 F' L2 U' F2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 B' F L B R B R' B' R2 
6. 12.97 F R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F D' F' L2 D B2 L' D U' R U' 
7. 15.09 R D U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D L' B U2 L F2 L U' R U2 
8. (11.90) F' U R' D2 F L' U D2 R' F' L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 
9. 16.41 L D2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U B' D L' B2 D U F' D2 F 
10. 15.49 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L' D' R' U' F2 R2 F2 R F' U2 
11. 14.51 B L2 D B2 U' L2 U' F2 B D2 R B' D2 R D2 L D' 
12. 17.85 R D R' U' D2 F U R' U2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 F U2 L2 B' D


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 16, 2016)

R40 (Aolong v2, CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-15
avg of 12: 15.314

Time List:
15.932, 15.832, (18.131), 14.947, 16.198, 14.527, 15.284, 13.690, 14.978, 14.982, 16.771, (12.856)
Meh.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 16, 2016)

*Round 40 Results*

Hi everyone. Thanks for participating. No graduates this week but congrats to @Acmoorecuber [2/3] & @JTWong71 [2/3] for achieving their goal this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R40 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 41
Expected closing time: Saturday April 23rd*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. L F' B' U B2 D' B2 F' D2 L R2 F2 L D F2 L2 B' D2 R L F' R' U' R2 L'
2. F' U B2 R2 U2 D' F B' U2 D2 R' F U D' B' U R2 F U2 D2 F L' U B2 L'
3. F2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B D F' L2 U2 D' B' L2 U2 R' B L2 R2 U F' L'
4. R D B2 D2 L F' B2 L R F' R' U2 R' F' D U' L' U2 L2 B L R' F D B'
5. L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D R2 D U B R' L2 F' L2 R' B D' U B L' B2 D' U B D'
6. D' F2 D2 L F R2 L U D F L' F' B' D' B2 R D F D2 L F' L2 F2 R' L'
7. D' F' B' U B U L' R2 B F2 R' U' F' U F' U2 R' F U2 D2 L' F2 U' R D2
8. F' B L2 R' U' D F' R' F2 B2 U2 R' U D' L' F2 R2 D U L2 R' U L' U L2
9. L2 R2 D2 L' D B D L R D2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 F B' D' L R2 F B D' F'
10. F' B' L R F L U' B F2 U R D B2 F2 D2 L2 U R' D2 F U R F' D L2
11. F2 B2 D F' U B D' L' U2 B' F2 L2 F' R' U2 F' R F2 D' R L U' D L' U2
12. L F' R F B2 D2 R' B L2 B U2 F R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' F' D2 L2 R2 F L B

Good luck to y'all!


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 16, 2016)

Round 41
Ao12 = 11.50
Done with Sub-15, I probably had at least 8 T-Perms in this average

1. 11.75 L F' B' U B2 D' B2 F' D2 L R2 F2 L D F2 L2 B' D2 R L F' R' U' R2 L'
2. 12.30 F' U B2 R2 U2 D' F B' U2 D2 R' F U D' B' U R2 F U2 D2 F L' U B2 L'
3. 9.42 F2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B D F' L2 U2 D' B' L2 U2 R' B L2 R2 U F' L'
4. 10.89 R D B2 D2 L F' B2 L R F' R' U2 R' F' D U' L' U2 L2 B L R' F D B'
5. 12.28+ 12.57 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D R2 D U B R' L2 F' L2 R' B D' U B L' B2 D' U B D'
6. 11.94 D' F2 D2 L F R2 L U D F L' F' B' D' B2 R D F D2 L F' L2 F2 R' L'
7. 9.37 D' F' B' U B U L' R2 B F2 R' U' F' U F' U2 R' F U2 D2 L' F2 U' R D2
8. (7.32) F' B L2 R' U' D F' R' F2 B2 U2 R' U D' L' F2 R2 D U L2 R' U L' U L2
9. 12.12 L2 R2 D2 L' D B D L R D2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 F B' D' L R2 F B D' F'
10. 12.50 F' B' L R F L U' B F2 U R D B2 F2 D2 L2 U R' D2 F U R F' D L2
11. (12.57) F2 B2 D F' U B D' L' U2 B' F2 L2 F' R' U2 F' R F2 D' R L U' D L' U2
12. 12.34 L F' R F B2 D2 R' B L2 B U2 F R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' F' D2 L2 R2 F L B


----------



## mafergut (Apr 16, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Round 41
> Ao12 = 11.50
> Done with Sub-15, I probably had at least 8 T-Perms in this average



Wow! Congrats, you've improved like 1 second per week. You could now graduate sub-12 if somebody was running the thread  I'm envious!


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 16, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Wow! Congrats, you've improved like 1 second per week. You could now graduate sub-12 if somebody was running the thread  I'm envious!



Thanks, although in this average, I think I got a Sub-12 Average mainly because of all of the T-Perms (I will usually get an R-Perm which I average around 2-3 second with).


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 16, 2016)

*Ao12: 15.18

12:* 00:14.59 x
*11:* 00:15.26 x
*10:* 00:14.97 x
*9:* 00:20.54 x
*8:* 00:13.92 x
*7:* 00:15.38 x
*6:* 00:13.67 x
*5:* 00:11.57 x nonlucky
*4:* 00:16.49 x
*3:* 00:14.94 x
*2:* 00:15.89 x
*1:* 00:16.74 x

Cube: fangshi shuanren v2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 16, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> I probably had at least 8 T-Perms in this average


I don't know if you realize how astronomically low the odds of that are


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 16, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> I don't know if you realize how astronomically low the odds of that are



If it is a little more realistic, it was around 5-6 of the 12.
Would it be 1/21 * 1/Number of T-Perms * 12 Solves?


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 16, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> If it is a little more realistic, it was around 5-6 of the 12.
> Would it be 1/21 * 1/Number of T-Perms * 12 Solves?


The probability of 8 T perms would be about 1 in 30 million. The probability of 6 T perms would be about 1 in 50,000.


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 16, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> The probability of 8 T perms would be about 1 in 30 million. The probability of 6 T perms would be about 1 in 50,000.



Is that for 8/6 Consecutive Solve, or for out of 12?


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 16, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Is that for 8/6 Consecutive Solve, or for out of 12?


Out of 12. 

The odds of 8 consecutive T perms is 1 in 12 billion.


----------



## mjm (Apr 16, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Out of 12.
> 
> The odds of 8 consecutive T perms is 1 in 12 billion.


Could you link me somewhere for the way to figure out the probability of an event occurring x times in y trials?


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 16, 2016)

mjm said:


> Could you link me somewhere for the way to figure out the probability of an event occurring x times in y trials?


It's called a Bernoulli experiment.


----------



## mjm (Apr 16, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> It's called a Bernoulli experiment.


_That's_ right. Thanks! Next time, this can go in the probability thread, my bad.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 16, 2016)

mjm said:


> _That's_ right. Thanks! Next time, this can go in the probability thread, my bad.


Actually, we should all stop cluttering this thread with a probability discussion. Sorry to the sub-15 racers, carry on.


----------



## Knut (Apr 16, 2016)

Round 41
Roux, Gans 356S

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-16
avg of 12: 15.61

Time List:
1. 17.09 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 D' F' R F' R2 F R2 
2. 13.80 D2 L D2 L U2 B2 R F2 D2 L' F2 D' B U' F U2 B F2 D' L2 B 
3. 16.70 U L2 F' U D2 R F' L' B U D B2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R 
4. 15.84 L' U R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F D' L B' U' F' D' L2 
5. 16.43 D U' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U B L2 R F2 D' B2 F L2 B' R' 
6. 14.45 B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 B' L' B' F D2 B2 R' U B2 L2 
7. (18.17) B2 U L2 D L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F R B L2 D L' F' R2 D2 R 
8. 16.29 U R' L F2 U R' B' U F2 R2 L U2 R F2 R D2 B2 L' 
9. 13.81 F2 D B' U2 B' R' U D' L U2 F' R2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' U' 
10. (13.03) U F' U2 R U2 B L' D F2 L' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D2 
11. 16.66 U2 B2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L R D B' L' R B2 F' D' B2 L' R' U' 
12. 15.03 B2 U R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F' D U B' R B2 L2 B2 L'


----------



## Forcefulness (Apr 16, 2016)

r41
avg of 12: 15.991

Time List:
15.810, 15.945, 17.521, 14.712, (12.745), 15.560, 14.791, (18.248), 13.936, 17.121, 17.880, 16.633
meme


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 16, 2016)

R41 (Aolong v2, CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-16
avg of 12: 14.019

Time List:
(12.705), (17.837), 14.092, 12.950, 14.022, 12.971, 13.721, 14.858, 14.372, 14.374, 13.802, 15.030

That was good.


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 18, 2016)

r41 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-18
avg of 12: 18.64

Time List:
1. 20.83 L B U' R' B L U' R l r' b u' 
2. 17.42 R' U B R' L' R' B' L l' r' b' 
3. 17.76 U' L' B' U L' U' R B' R' l' r u 
4. (17.05) U' R U' R' U' R' U' L l' r' b' u' 
5. 19.95 B' L U L U B' L B r b' u' 
6. (DNF(0.03)) U L R' U R' U' R' B' U R' b 
7. 18.22+ R L' R' U' L R' L' R' l b u' 
8. 18.81 U L B' U R' L U R U l r' b u 
9. 18.38 U' L R' L B U' R U L' l r' u 
10. 17.60 U' R U R B' L' U' L' r' 
11. 17.10 U' L' U R' B L' U' L' r b' u' 
12. 20.27 B L R' L U B' R U l' r u'


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 20, 2016)

Average of 12: 15.14
1. 16.07 B2 R2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R D' F D2 B2 R2 D B F' L' U2 
2. 15.31 B D2 F2 L2 B F2 R2 F L2 D2 L' U F L2 R' U' B R U B F2 
3. 13.77 D' F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U2 L B R2 F U2 R' U2 B2 D L U 
4. (12.29) R2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F U' B' U' L' B' U' L2 B' D R 
5. 14.94 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 L B2 R2 B' U L' F2 L2 B2 U R F R' 
6. 15.79 L' U' B2 U2 D L F D' B' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 
7. (17.23) U2 R2 L' F R' F2 U' B' L' B U2 R2 F U2 B' L2 B L2 F U2 
8. 17.00 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 B F' U F2 D' B L2 U2 R U B2 R' 
9. 14.87 R2 U B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L B F' U F' D U2 R' F2 D' 
10. 16.55 D B' L2 B R U F2 L' U' R2 U2 R' B2 R D2 L2 B2 R U2 R2 
11. 13.89 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U R' U L' D' F2 D2 B2 F' L' F' 
12. 13.17 U2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' D F2 U' B L' U R U2 B' U' 
Dang it! those two 17's totally screwed up my average!


----------



## mafergut (Apr 22, 2016)

*Round 41 - Race to sub 15*
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP dual CN (white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-22
*avg of 12: 18.65 (0/3)*

Time List:
18.29, 17.70, 18.89, (13.94), 18.04, 20.41, (22.25), 18.83, 17.81, 18.75, 17.00, 20.70

Not a bad average for me but, of course, still sooo far from sub-15. But, hey! at least a sub-15 single in there. I just realized that last week I didn't even post my average, but it had two DNFs so, I think it was better that way 

Anybody else want to compete this week before I post the scrambles for round 42? I usually do it on Saturday mornings but now I have some spare time so, last call for Round 41!!!


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 22, 2016)

Wait a sec my cousin is abt to do one


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 22, 2016)

Nvm he don't want to lol


----------



## mafergut (Apr 22, 2016)

*Round 41 Results*

Hi everyone. Thanks for participating. Congratulations to @JTWong71 for graduating this week. Also to @Ordway Persyn for achieving the sub-15 goal (1/3).

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R41 Standings







As the official closure is Saturday, if anyone still wants to upload their results for round 41 you can still do it and I will update accordingly. Good luck to you all!

*Race to Sub 15 - Round 42*
*Expected closing time: Saturday April 30th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. D2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' U B2 R F L' D2 U2 R' U
2. B' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D L2 R2 B R D F' D B2
3. D2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 R' B L
4. U2 L2 D B2 D' U' R2 F2 U L B' L F' R2 B2 D2 U R
5. B' U' D' F R' F' B' L' B' U F R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F2
6. R2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D U2 L' D L' D' U2 L' B F' R U2
7. R' D2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 F D' R U' R B' L U2 B2
8. B' U F D' R B2 R' L2 D F2 B' R2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D
9. U' B R L2 B2 D' L' B D F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 B
10. F R U' D' R' D' B L2 F' L' D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2
11. L' U' D R' F' U' D' L2 B' D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U F2 B2 R2 B2 F
12. R L U' L D F B' D' R U D2 F2 L U2 R L2 D2 R


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 23, 2016)

R42 (Aolong v2, CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-22
avg of 12: 14.182

Time List:
12.932, 15.108, 17.086, (18.781), 14.188, 14.053, (11.847), 13.070, 13.354, 14.094, 13.761, 14.175

Yay! also part of 14.45 Ao100, (I could still try and roll it too!)


----------



## Knut (Apr 24, 2016)

Round 42 (Thunderclap, Roux)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-23
avg of 12: 16.18

Time List:
1. 14.47 D B2 D2 R F2 L D2 L U2 L U2 D' B F D F R2 F2 R U2 
2. 18.01 R F D2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 F' U' R D B2 L' B' U F' R2 
3. 17.37 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 U L B2 R D F D2 R F' U2 B2 
4. 14.18 U2 D L' U L' F' U R D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 
5. 18.35 L2 U2 D2 L' F2 U D R D2 B2 R2 F D2 F D2 L2 B R2 B R 
6. (19.59) R' B D L D L2 F R' D' B' U' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D 
7. 15.02 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 U B2 R' B2 D R' D2 
8. 15.28 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 B U' F2 D' R2 F' L B' L 
9. 13.85 U L' D' R L D' B2 R F' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L' 
10. (12.71) U' B' L2 U2 L' B2 R F L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 
11. 17.84 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 B L2 U' L2 U2 L D B R B2 
12. 17.36 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U F2 L' U B' R2 D2 R' F' R U L
Eh...


----------



## partyjp (Apr 24, 2016)

22.41
16.41
15.11
dnf
17.87
19.01
15.71
18.72
17.81
15.81
23.47
19.88
average=18.72


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 24, 2016)

Race to Sub 15 Round 42:


----------



## SlowSari (Apr 25, 2016)

Round 42
Race to Sub-15
3x3 CFOP - Shengshou Aurora

Avg of 12: 17.763 (PB)

Time List:
1. (15.193) D2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' U B2 R F L' D2 U2 R' U
2. 15.950 B' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D L2 R2 B R D F' D B2
3. (20.573) D2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 R' B L
4. 19.358 U2 L2 D B2 D' U' R2 F2 U L B' L F' R2 B2 D2 U R
5. 17.684 B' U' D' F R' F' B' L' B' U F R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F2
6. 19.163 R2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D U2 L' D L' D' U2 L' B F' R U2
7. 19.102 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 F D' R U' R B' L U2 B2
8. 18.025 B' U F D' R B2 R' L2 D F2 B' R2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D
9. 19.662 U' B R L2 B2 D' L' B D F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 B
10. 16.267 F R U' D' R' D' B L2 F' L' D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2
11. 16.497 L' U' D R' F' U' D' L2 B' D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U F2 B2 R2 B2 F
12. 15.921 R L U' L D F B' D' R U D2 F2 L U2 R L2 D2 R

SUPER CONSISTENT AND Ao12 PB AND 2ND SUB-17 Ao5!


----------



## Cris738 (Apr 25, 2016)

Round 42 with Roux
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao 

Ao12: 18.31
Best Ao5: 16.67(solves 1-5)
Best Single: 12.13

14.93, 18.55, (25.51), (12.13), 16.51, 17.64, 19.43, 17.38, 19.13, 16.16, 22.89, 20.47

Not exactly a great start to the race to sub-15, but it'll do.


----------



## timmthelion (Apr 27, 2016)

R42 (Meiying, CFOP)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-26
avg of 12: 14.71

Time List:
1. 12.78 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' U B2 R F L' D2 U2 R' U 
2. 14.16 B' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D L2 R2 B R D F' D B2 
3. 16.81 D2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 R' B L 
4. 15.21 U2 L2 D B2 D' U' R2 F2 U L B' L F' R2 B2 D2 U R 
5. 12.71 B' U' D' F R' F' B' L' B' U F R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F2 
6. 15.61 R2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D U2 L' D L' D' U2 L' B F' R U2 
7. 12.60 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 F D' R U' R B' L U2 B2 
8. (18.08) B' U F D' R B2 R' L2 D F2 B' R2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D 
9. (12.33) U' B R L2 B2 D' L' B D F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 B 
10. 17.01 F R U' D' R' D' B L2 F' L' D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 
11. 16.83 L' U' D R' F' U' D' L2 B' D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U F2 B2 R2 B2 F 
12. 13.36 R L U' L D F B' D' R U D2 F2 L U2 R L2 D2 R


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-28
solves/total: 12/12
cube:GuoGuan YueXao, CFOP
single
best: 12.19
worst: 17.08

mean of 3
current: 15.00 (σ = 0.39)
best: 13.31 (σ = 1.11)

avg of 5
current: 14.93 (σ = 0.26)
best: 13.98 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 12
current: 14.60 (σ = 0.75)
best: 14.60 (σ = 0.75)

Average: 14.60 (σ = 0.75)
Mean: 14.60

Time List:
1. 15.55 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F' L2 D L' B' R B' U2 F' D2 U 
2. 13.51 L2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D' B' L' D' F L2 U2 L' 
3. 14.72 D' L2 U' B' R F' D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 L2 B' L' 
4. 14.20 D2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L D2 R' D' R' U F' D' L2 U' F2 
5. 17.08 F' U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B' U' R' B2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' 
6. 13.31 D2 F' L2 B D2 R2 F D2 R' B' L2 F2 D B L R2 U L' 
7. 14.41 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 D2 R' D L B' U' R U' F2 D2 R2 
8. 12.19 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 U L' B F L2 U' L' 
9. 15.22 D B R' L B2 U' F' R' U2 L R2 U2 R2 U F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 B2 
10. 15.44 L' R' F2 R' U2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 R2 D B2 F D2 L' D U2 F2 U 
11. 14.73 D F2 U' L2 D R2 D' B2 D R2 U' F' U F2 L' D2 U' F2 L2 B D2 
12. 14.82 F' U' F2 R B2 D2 R2 U F U2 F' R2 B R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F D'


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 29, 2016)

r42

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-29
avg of 12: 17.29

Time List:
1. 16.15 U' F2 U R' U2 F' R U2 R2 
2. 15.84 F2 R U R' U R F U2 R' 
3. (22.05) R2 U2 R' F' U R' F2 U' R' 
4. 18.14 F' U2 F' R F' U2 F2 R F' R' 
5. 16.35 F2 U2 F U' F2 U R2 U R' U' 
6. 17.54 U F2 R U F2 R F2 U2 R2 
7. 18.92 R' U' R' F2 R U F2 R' U' 
8. 16.58 F' R' F R' F' R' U2 F2 U' 
9. 17.73 F' U F U' R2 F R' U2 F2 U' 
10. 18.38 F' R F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' R 
11. (15.28) R2 F2 U2 F R U' F U2 R' 
12. 17.24 R' U' R' F2 R' U2 R U2 F'


----------



## ZFOPCubing (Apr 30, 2016)

R42 (Yuexiao, ZZ)
avg of 12: 14.76

Time List:
1. (11.92) 
2. 14.48 
3. 15.89 
4. 12.80 
5. 14.08 
6. 16.79+ 
7. (18.16) 
8. 14.94 
9. 14.61 
10. 16.61 
11. 14.47 
12. 12.93 
Overall a pretty solid average (except for the 18 and 16s). I hope this isn't too late.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 30, 2016)

Sorry that I forgot to upload the new scrambles and update the standings this morning. I cannot do it now until Monday. If anyone wants to start round 43 with their own scrambles it's fine by me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 with Tapatalk


----------



## PJKCuber (May 2, 2016)

Race to sub 15 Round 43


----------



## mafergut (May 2, 2016)

*Round 42 Results*

Hi everyone. Thanks for participating. Nobody graduates this week. Congratulations to @Acmoorecuber, @Ordway Persyn, @PJKCuber, @timmthelion and @ZFOPCubing for achieving the sub-15 goal this week. Well one of you has even graduated already but you will have to wait until I post next week's results 

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R42 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 43*
*Expected closing time: Saturday May 7th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 L' D2 B' D F R2 B F2 L D2
2. U' F R' U' L2 B U' B L' B' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 D L2 D2 B2
3. F' L2 U2 F2 R' F2 R B' L2 R2 D B' D' U B2 U'
4. L2 F' R L F2 D L2 U L2 U2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 B'
5. L2 B D B R2 U' B L U R' U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D R2
6. U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 F U2 R D2 B2 F' D' R B
7. R F' B' L D' F' D2 R2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 L'
8. D' B2 U' B' R F R L U L B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D R2 L2
9. F' L B2 U' R U' F U' L D2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F'
10. D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' R' F2 R2 D B' L B2 U L U2 L R F2
11. F2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D' U' R' F' R' B D R' F2 L R' B'
12. F2 U F2 U' L2 D F2 U F2 U' L' F' R' B2 U2 B' D' U' B' D

Sorry again for being late this week. Good luck to you all!

NOTE: I'm removing people that have not participated in the last 8 rounds from the standings.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 2, 2016)

R43 (CFOP. Aolong v2)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-2
avg of 12: 14.370

Time List:
15.100, (11.699), 11.961, 14.262, (16.901+), 14.378, 15.459, 15.582, 14.195, 12.687, 14.458, 15.616

Yes! I'll probably stick around as an alumni.


----------



## pyr14 (May 3, 2016)

r 43

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-3
avg of 12: 16.11

Time List:
1. 15.50 F' R' U2 F R' F U' R U2 
2. 17.61 F' U2 F' U' F' R F' R F2 U' 
3. (13.12) U2 F U' F' U R F' U R2 
4. (18.91) U' R U2 F' R U R F' R' U' 
5. 17.40 F' U2 F2 R' F' U2 F R2 U 
6. 15.50 F2 R U2 F U R U R2 U 
7. 14.30 F2 U' F2 R U' F U F R 
8. 18.62 F U2 F R2 F' R2 U F U2 
9. 13.51 R2 U2 R U R2 F' R2 F' R2 
10. 15.84 U R' F R U' R F2 U' F' 
11. 16.32 F R2 F U2 R' F' U' R' U' 
12. 16.49 U' R F U' R2 U F2 U' F2

lol wat???? sub 17. ive never got a sub 17 in ages, but this is even better, low 16... wtf.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (May 6, 2016)

Average of 12: 14.43 CFOP, Gan356s V2
1. (11.47) F D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 F' U L F2 D' F2 R2 B U' F2 U' 
2. 16.84 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 L R' B' U2 R' D' B' 
3. 12.99 B2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B D B' R' U L D U F' U2 L' 
4. (19.02) L' U2 L D2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 L' U2 B D2 U' L2 F' U F' L2 B R' 
5. 14.29 F' L2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 L' D' L2 R' U' B' D' B2 F' D 
6. 12.92 L U2 R D2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' U2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 B L D' R2 D' 
7. 13.70 L2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 R D2 R D B' R B2 F U' B R2 F D' 
8. 13.93 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D U2 F2 U' B2 R' D U' R F' L' R F D2 R' 
9. 14.22 F R2 B D' F2 L' D2 F' U' L B2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 
10. 14.67 D2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 U' B2 F2 D F L U F L' B2 
11. 16.05 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L B F R' U' F' R2 B U' R2 
12. 14.71 D2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 B' U F D2 L D2 F' L' U2 L' 
ok, if i dont screw this up next week i think i'll finnally graduate


----------



## mafergut (May 7, 2016)

*Round 43 Results*

Hi everyone. Thanks for participating. Very few people participated this week but we have 3 successes and 2 gratuations!!! Congratulations to @Ordway Persyn & @PJKCuber for graduating and also to @Acmoorecuber for getting also sub-15.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R43 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 44*
*Expected closing time: Saturday May 14th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. L B' D2 R2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R D U2 F' L D2 B L' 
2. F B' R' L U2 F2 B' U' R' D' F L2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 
3. B' L' F R' D L' B2 L' U L2 F R2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 F B' D 
4. U2 L2 B L2 F' L2 B R2 U2 F' R' U' L R2 F' U2 R B' R' U' 
5. B2 L2 R F2 R U2 L' B2 U2 L' D U F' L2 R U' F' R' U2 L2 
6. L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 D B2 L' F2 D2 L R F2 D R 
7. D2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B D2 B2 R D U' F' U L D2 
8. U B D2 B L2 D2 F L2 R2 F R2 B' U L2 U F' R' U' B2 
9. D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' B' D' L2 F R D' R2 D2 L' R2 
10. L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D' R' F L U L2 F2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F L2 U2 F 
11. U' D2 L D2 F2 U2 L U2 L' R2 D2 R B U2 B' F D U' F 
12. R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' L2 R2 D L' U' F' R B' D F R D2 B2


----------



## Renox (May 8, 2016)

haven't been cubing for a while, so my times are a bit worse.
CFOP
avg of 12: 18.73 

Time List:
1. 17.19 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 R U2 R' D2 L2 D2 U F L2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U'
2. 20.36 D F2 D2 R D2 L R B2 U2 F2 U2 L U' F' L B2 F2 U B' R B
3. 17.56 F L2 D' F2 U' B2 D U B2 F2 U' R2 F' D L' B2 D' L' D R'
4. 18.17 B' L' B U2 D R D' R U2 F2 R D2 L D2 F2 L B2 L
5. 19.89 F2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 U' B' L R' B2 U' F' D' R' B'
6. (16.90) D2 B' L2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D' R U2 R D R F' R' D2
7. (20.56) B2 D2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' D L U R' F2 D U2 R F'
8. 17.39 D' L2 D F2 D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R' F2 U' L' R2 B' D' L2 B' U'
9. 17.56 R B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R U L2 D L' B' D F U2
10. 20.14 R2 D F R F2 D' B' L' B U2 D2 R L2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 D2 R
11. 18.50 U' F D2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' F2 U R D2 L2 U R' D'
12. 20.51 R' D2 L' B2 R' D2 L D2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 D B U F2 L' B' F2 R'


----------



## Knut (May 9, 2016)

Round 44
Roux - Qiyi Thunderclap

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-8
avg of 12: 14.93

Time List:
1. (16.93) L2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 U' F R' B2 F' U L' U' 
2. 16.88 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 D' B2 F2 L' B' F2 D L' F R' B U2 R 
3. 16.26 F U2 F U2 L2 B' F' U2 F L2 U R' B2 L U B U L2 F R' 
4. 15.56 L U D' L B R D' B D' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F 
5. 15.70 L2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B U2 L B2 F D' U2 L' R F' D' L' 
6. 15.78 R F2 U' F' B L' D' F2 L2 D B U2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 F' D2 F L2 
7. 14.58 U2 R U D2 B' R' F U D' B' L2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 U2 
8. (12.87) F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' B2 F U' B L2 R' B2 F 
9. 13.57 B2 U' R2 L' U' B U B' D U2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F R2 B 
10. 13.80 F2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 R D' B' U2 R D' U' R F2 U 
11. 14.29 R' L U' R' F B' L B' U2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 L' 
12. 12.89 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 D' R' U' R' U' L' D' B' L2 D B


----------



## Acmoorecuber (May 9, 2016)

CFOP
Gan 356s V2 advanced 

Average of. 12: 14.44
Best: 12.51
Worst: 16.48
1. 14.83 R2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F L2 B2 L2 D R' U' B' R' D U' R F L 
2. 12.55 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' B2 R2 F L' F2 U' L' F2 U' 
3. 14.49 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B R2 B L2 R2 F2 U' L' F L2 U F2 D' F' D2 U 
4. 16.11 B2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D B' R2 D' L2 U R' D' R2 D2 L' 
5. 16.48 F2 D' F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L B' L U F' R' U' L' U2 B 
6. 15.27 D2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 U B D' R' D L F U2 F L' R 
7. 13.87 R2 U F D2 L2 F' U2 B R' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' D2 
8. 12.51 D2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U R U2 F' R2 D2 L' R' D' R 
9. 14.42 L2 R2 D U2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 F' R F' U F2 D2 L2 R D 
10. 14.52 R2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 B L2 U' R2 D R B F2 D2 U2 
11. 15.00 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D U2 R2 B2 R B D B' F R' U' B U2 L2 
12. 13.31 D2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 B F' R' D U' L' F2 R2 D' B R F' 

Registered with Speedtimer


----------



## justahumanboy (May 10, 2016)

Round 45
Generated by CS Timer on 2016-05-10
Average of 12: 18.673 
Time list
1. 19.512 F2 D' F2 R U B U' L B2 U D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 B L2 
2. 18.258 D' L D B2 L' B D' F D2 L F2 U2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 
3. 18.866 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 D F2 D B2 D' L U F R B' L F L' U B2 
4. 17.721 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B R F L R2 B U' R' U' L 
5. (17.680) U2 B' U' R2 F2 R F' B' R' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 
6. 18.169 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F' R' F2 D B L2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 
7. 19.810 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 B' D2 F2 D B F2 R D U' R' D2 U F 
8. 18.247 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U R D2 L D L' B U 
9. 18.213 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U B2 L' B' D' L2 B2 U 
10. (20.420) B2 R D2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 U F D' F L U' R' D F2 
11. 19.867 U R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D B' L' R2 B' F L' B' U' R' D 
12. 18.062 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' D' L' B R2 B2 D' B L F' L2


----------



## justahumanboy (May 10, 2016)

Sorry
Typed 45 instead of 44


----------



## mafergut (May 10, 2016)

justahumanboy said:


> Sorry
> Typed 45 instead of 44


You can just edit the post afterwards and change it but don't worry I will include it in this week's results. Welcome to the race!


----------



## pyr14 (May 14, 2016)

r44

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-14
avg of 12: 16.95

Time List:
1. (13.48) L U B L U' L' R B l r' u' 
2. 14.76 U' L' R' L U B' L B' 
3. 17.50 U R U' R B L' R L' R l' r 
4. 17.37 L R' L B' R B U' B l' r u' 
5. 17.18 U L' U' L' U L U R' b u 
6. 14.91 U R' L B L' B U' L l' r u' 
7. 19.53 L' R U' L B' U' L B' l' r' b' u' 
8. 17.28 U' L' R U' R' L' U' L l b u' 
9. 18.63 L R B U R' L U' B b' u' 
10. 13.96 L R' B L' B L' U R l r b u' 
11. 18.38 R' U L R' U' B' R' L' l r b u' 
12. (20.86) U L' B R L R' L R b'

idk, i dont practise 3x3


----------



## mafergut (May 14, 2016)

*Round 44 Results*

Hi everyone. Thanks for participating. Very few people participated also this week but we have a gratuation. Congratulations to @Acmoorecuber for graduating! Also, well done, @Knut, for achieving the sub-15 target.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R44 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 45*
*Expected closing time: Saturday May 21st*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. D F2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 R' B' L F R2 F U2 F' U F2 
2. B' R2 D R F' B2 L D' F U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F 
3. R2 D2 R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 B' F2 D F2 L' U2 R' D' U2 B' U' F 
4. F B2 L' D2 L2 U2 L' R' D2 R' D' R' B F L U F U R 
5. U D2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R U F U' L B2 R2 F' R U' 
6. R B' U' F2 R B L2 U2 R' U B' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' 
7. F2 L2 U2 F D2 B R2 B' D2 U2 R' B L U2 L2 D B' R' F2 L 
8. L B U L' F U' D' L F B2 R B2 R U2 R' D2 L' U2 D2 R2 
9. F' U F D2 L' B L2 B' D R U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 B 
10. U R2 L B' L' U L2 B' R D2 F' U2 D2 L2 F' B' D2 F' R2 F 
11. R' D R' B2 D' R B' D2 L' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U B2 U L2 D' F' 
12. L' F' R' U2 B2 U D F2 R' F' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Knut (May 14, 2016)

Round 44
Roux, Gans 356S

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-14
avg of 12: 14.67

Time List:
1. 14.81 B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L U2 R D2 U2 F L D U F' D2 L' R U 
2. 14.91 F2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 R' B' U2 L2 D' B' D2 L' B L 
3. 13.56 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 B' R' F U' R U2 R' U2 L' 
4. 12.74 R D2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 L' F2 L' D' L' R' F D2 
5. 14.14 R2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B' L2 R' F2 D L2 B' U F' U F2 L2 
6. (20.12) F' R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F R' B L D2 R' B L' B R 
7. 15.69 F2 B' U2 F2 R U D2 L' F L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U R2 B' 
8. 17.22 U2 D' F' R' D R' B2 L' R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 D' 
9. 15.78 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 L R D2 F2 D2 F D' U B D' U L2 B2 R F' 
10. 14.54 D B2 R2 U F2 U R2 D' U' B R' U' L' R F' U L2 B F 
11. 13.26 L2 D L' U' B R2 F' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 B 
12. (12.58) R' B2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 L U2 B' D' F' R' U2 B' D' F U2

Woah, that was really pretty good for me.


----------



## justahumanboy (May 15, 2016)

R45
Yuxin 3x3 CFOP
Generated by DCTimer on 2016-05-15
Average: 17.994 
Best time: 14.427
Worst time: 19.993
Individual times: 
1. 15.170 B D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 L' U F U B' L2 U' F2 L' D' 
2. 19.587 U2 F' R2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' U F' R2 B' F' L U' R U' 
3. 18.860 U2 R2 B' D' L2 U R' U' R2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 
4. 17.120 U2 R U2 D' B R2 L2 F' R' B2 U' D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U 
5. (14.427) D F2 L' D2 B U' L2 U F U R L' F2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 
6. 18.908 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B' D L2 D B' L' B2 R D L2 
7. (19.993) R F2 B' L U R2 D F R2 B D' R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 
8. 18.609 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 U2 L D U R2 F' L' U2 B' U B2 
9. 16.616 L B2 U B2 D2 L2 F' U2 L U L2 F2 U2 D' L2 U2 F2 B2 U B2 
10. 18.488 F' U2 F U2 F R2 B' U2 F2 L2 D' F' L' R F2 D2 U L F2 L2 
11. 19.521 B2 D2 R B2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' R D2 U L2 B L2 F' L2 
12. 17.056 D2 B U2 B L2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B D U2 F L' D' U' L' D' F


----------



## Sitkhom (May 16, 2016)

Hi! I'm Pol, a spanish cuber (so excuse me the grammar errors). I'm also new to the forum .
Method: CFOP (pretty much full)
Cube: Yuexiao

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-16
Best: 11.94 (PLL skip)
Worst: 22.95
Avg 12
16.57
Time List:
1. 15.60 R F2 R2 F' U2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U L U F D R' U L2 B2
2. 15.34 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D U' R' B R2 D' U' B F' D'
3. 15.11 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 F U' B U R D' B F L F2
4. 15.51 R' B' U2 F' D2 B2 F' L2 U2 F L2 U L2 R U' F' D' B R' U2 B
5. 20.24 D2 F D' B L U' F U R' F' D2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 U2
6. 20.47 U L2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' R F' U' B2 U L F2 D
7. 11.94 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 F L R' D2 B' F' D L U' F
8. 15.02 L' B' R2 F' L U R F R F2 U2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2
9. 16.23 R' D B' R' F B' R2 L' B F2 L' F2 L B2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2
10. 22.95 F' D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 U2 F R' B' F2 U2 F L2 U' L2 U2
11. 16.59 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F' U B' U' L U B2 L U' L2
12. 15.54 R' L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 R F U B2 R' B U L F2
This was a weird average, I started so well, then i messed up and went up and down, but it's pretty ok.


----------



## mafergut (May 21, 2016)

*Round 45 Results*

Hi everyone. Thanks for participating. Very few cubers participated again  Please people, c'mon, there must be somebody close to sub-15 out there that wants to try 

Congratulations to @Knut, for achieving the sub-15 target for 2nd time in a row. We count on you to succeed next week!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R45 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 46*
*Expected closing time: Saturday May 28th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. D2 B' L D R' F' D R B R F2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 L D2 L' F2 U' 
2. F2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B D F' U' F2 R D2 U2 F R U2 
3. R2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 U2 R' F2 R F2 B U' F' R U' L2 D' L2 U 
4. U R2 D L B' U' F B' R U' B2 L' U2 L2 F2 R B2 R B2 D2 
5. D' B R' F2 U2 F' D R U' D L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F 
6. L2 F2 U2 L2 U F L D2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F U2 D2 L 
7. U' L2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 L' R B U L' B2 F2 D' R 
8. D' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 R U' L2 F' R D' L D F U 
9. F2 L B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R F2 L U2 D L F' U2 F' D' L R2 F 
10. U2 B L2 R2 B L2 D2 B D2 U2 L' B' L2 R' U' R2 D' U' F2 
11. R F2 U2 R2 B' U L2 U2 R' D L2 F2 U2 F' B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 
12. B2 U2 L' F2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 L' F2 D' F R2 D2 R U B D2 L2 B 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Knut (May 21, 2016)

Round 45
Roux, Qiyi Thunderclap

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
avg of 12: 14.59

Time List:
1. 14.88+ U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L D2 F D2 R' B D' B2 U' F 
2. 14.74 U2 R B2 L2 F2 R F2 L D2 L B R2 F' L B2 F L' B2 D 
3. 13.95 L D2 R' B' D2 L U' F' D' F' U2 B U2 R2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 
4. 15.28 R B2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 L D2 L2 D2 U' B2 D' L F' D U L2 U2 F' 
5. 14.99 D' B' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 F2 R F L2 D' B' L' U R' D 
6. (16.90) U2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 F R D U' L' R2 D2 R' B' L' D' 
7. 14.21 L2 B D2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 U' L D' U B R D' L2 B F 
8. (11.84) D L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 R' U' L B' L D R U R D2 
9. 15.57 R B' U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B2 F' R2 U2 D B U L' F' D R D' L2 
10. 15.50 F2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 R' D2 F2 L D' B' D' F' R B2 U2 R D' B' 
11. 13.16 F' L' D2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 D' R2 B' F L U R' B2 
12. 13.61 D2 R U2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 R D' B' R' U' R2 U2 R' D B L'
Nice.  Only 4 sup-15 solves.


----------



## justahumanboy (May 22, 2016)

Round 46
Teal Guoguan Yuexiao
CFOP
Generated by DCTimer on 2016-05-22
Average: 16.763
Best time: 13.704
Worst time: 19.070
Individual times:
1. 16.753 R2 B R2 B2 R L2 D' F U L' F2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2
2. 16.447 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 B R2 F2 R2 U' F' D' L U' L' R F' D2 B2
3. (19.070) B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R' U B2 F U2 L D F2 U
4. 17.995 D R2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D U L' F2 D' B U B U L' D' U'
5. 17.072 R B2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' U B2 R' B2 D2 B' L2 D' R
6. 18.368 L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B D2 L B F2 R' D U B D'
7. 18.215 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F L2 R' F R2 B2 L2 B U' L R' D'
8. 15.595 D2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' U L D R2 F2 R F' D B U' L2
9. 16.353 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D B U' R2 F L2 F' U R' D' U
10. 14.950 F2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 R D' L2 B U2 F' R' F U2
11. 15.882 F2 D2 F D2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B' F D' B2 L U2 F2 U' L2
12. (13.704) U R B' U' B' L' B U2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 R L D2 L' U2 L2


----------



## Sitkhom (May 22, 2016)

Method: CFOP (pretty much full)
Cube: Yuexiao
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-22
Best: 12.99(Fullstep!)
Worst: 20.60
Avg 12: 15.74
Time List:
1. 15.10 D' B2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 F' L' R2 F' U R' F' D F2 U
2. 17.34 F' U2 R D F' R D' B2 U L R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2
3. 15.03 F2 R2 L F2 U2 B L' U F U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U'
4. 14.35[PLL SKIP] R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B' D' L2 U2 B R F L D2
5. (12.99) B2 U' R' B R' F L2 D' B U D R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D L2
6. 13.27 B2 F R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 B D2 L B2 L' U B' R2 F' L U R'
7. 13.56 F2 D' R2 D' R2 L' B U2 L' U' F2 B2 R2 U B2 D R2 L2 D' R2
8. (20.60) R2 L2 U2 D B' D' R F B2 L2 F2 R' F2 L D2 R D2 B2 L' F'
9. 19.19 D' F D F2 L' D2 L B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 B2 L2
10. 14.43 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' F' U' B' R U L2 B' L' R' F'
11. 16.68 L U R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' U' L' U2 B R2 U B U' L F'
12. 18.45 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U' L' B U2 B U' L2 U R' B U
Nice average, the 20 had a OLL that i learned 2 days ago so couldn't execute well and messed up. Apart from that I'm very happy with my new Ao5 PB, 13,73!


----------



## Cris738 (May 25, 2016)

Round 46 with Roux
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao

Ao12: 17.69
Best Ao5: 16.57(solves 2-6)
Best Single: 14.40

(20.79), 18.82, (14.40), 17.77, 16.18, 15.77, 18.46, 19.19, 19.10, 18.01, 15.63, 17.96

I still have a long way to go for sub-15


----------



## pyr14 (May 28, 2016)

r46
0/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-28
avg of 12: 17.51

Time List:
1. 20.30 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -4) 
2. (22.65+) (-5, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -3)/(1, -2) 
3. 14.06 (1, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3) 
4. 18.28+ (-2, -3)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
5. 14.04 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -1) 
6. 16.00 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
7. 21.96 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
8. 17.34 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(1, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3) 
9. (11.72) (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2) 
10. 17.84 (1, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
11. 18.27 (-2, -3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -3)/(4, 0) 
12. 17.01 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -5)/(6, 0)


----------



## Berd (May 28, 2016)

I love how alive this thread has become!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-28
avg of 12: 14.83

Time List:
15.67, 15.40, 14.62, 15.52, 14.49, 16.30, 13.55, (12.94), 13.97, 14.79, (17.03), 13.99

Lets go!


----------



## mafergut (May 28, 2016)

*Round 46 Results*

Hi everyone. Thanks for participating. Congratulations to @Knut, for graduating this week and to @Berd for getting sub-15... and thanks, Bertie, I'm glad to continue what you got started some time ago.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R46 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 47*
*Expected closing time: Saturday June 4th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B R' B2 R U F' U R' D' B' D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 D
2. L' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' B' F2 R' B2 U B2 F U' R2
3. U F D2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F U2 D L' D' L B' F R' B2 D'
4. U2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L U L' F' D B2 F' R2
5. U2 R' U R B2 L2 F' R' F' L R2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U
6. B' F2 D F2 U B2 D' B2 U' F2 L' B2 U L B L U2 L2 F2
7. U2 F L2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 L' B D U2 B R2 D B' D'
8. B L' F' U F' R' L' U' R' U F D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F R2 L2 F2
9. L2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 D U2 F2 B' L D' F' D2 L' D' R F2 R'
10. D B2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L F R2 B D U L B2 D2 U
11. L2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 L' B2 L D2 R D R2 U2 L' F U B' R F' U
12. U F U2 L D L U' L2 U' F' R2 F2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 U

Good luck to you all participating!!!

My results this week (R47): *avg of 12: 18.39 [0/3]*
16.93, 21.21, 16.50, 15.68, 20.90, 17.00, 19.49, 17.83, (15.48), 18.01, (24.77+), 20.33
Not bad for me but still, so far from sub-15.


----------



## Berd (May 31, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-31
*avg of 12: 14.69*

Time List:
(16.50), 14.77, (13.57), 14.28, 15.10, 14.42, 14.70, 15.19, 15.28, 15.59, 13.79, 13.71

Love it!


----------



## arcusflare (Jun 1, 2016)

*avg of 12: 15.39*

Cube: GuoGuan YueXiao

1. 14.85 
2. 13.28 
3. 14.98 
4. 17.99 
5. 19.31 
6. 13.61 
7. 14.27 
8. 13.38 
9. (11.24) 
10. 15.05 
11. (19.89) 
12. 17.20


----------



## Sitkhom (Jun 2, 2016)

Method: CFOP (pretty much full)
Cube: Yuexiao
Avg of 12: 16.34

Time list:
1. 14.56 B' D2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 L' B' U' R' U2 L' B' U' B2 R
2. 15.20 B2 U' R B D2 B2 L U R' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L B
3. 16.18 U' R' L D' B2 L' U B U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 U2
4. 18.61 U R2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B U' L' U' R D2 F R2 U' F
5. (19.41) B2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 U' L U R' F' L R2 F2 U2 R2
6. 16.93 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 L D' R B U R2 D2 B' R2 D' L'
7. 14.99 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' R' D' L2 D2 B' R D2 U B2 L'
8. 16.52 D2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 B L2 B U2 F' R D L B' D' L B2 L' U F2
9. 16.45 F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U B' U' R B2 F L2 U L D' R
10. (14.31) R U B2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 L D2 U2 B R' D2 R U R'
11. 17.14 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 B' D U' R D B' L' B2 F U2
12. 16.75 F L R D2 L F2 L' D2 L B2 D U' B' L' D' B R' B' L


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 3, 2016)

R47 
CFOP
Stickerless GuHong
16.68

15.18, 18.50, (11.71), 18.09, (20.50), 15.70, 13.78, 18.38, 16.71,15.31, 17.00, 18.11


----------



## justahumanboy (Jun 3, 2016)

Average: 15.254 
Best time: 9.807
Worst time: 19.041
Individual times: 
1. 14.987 R' D2 L' U F B' D F L U R2 L2 B R2 B U2 B R2 B L2 
2. 15.509 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 B' D F U R B' L R2 U B2 
3. 13.571 U' D' F B' L D2 R2 U B' U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 R' B2 D2 
4. 15.569 R B2 R B2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' B2 F' U' B2 L2 B' U' F' 
5. 18.455 R2 B2 L' B' D' B U' D2 B' R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 L F2 
6. 12.180 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F D' F D' B2 D U2 L B' 
7. 14.349 F B2 R' F2 D F D2 L' F' B L2 U D F2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U' 
8. (9.807) F2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R' F2 U' F D F2 L' B2 F' R B F2 
9. (19.041) R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 B2 F U2 R2 U' R2 U L' F' U B2 L2 U' F' 
10. 14.865 L F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 F2 L F L2 U' B' L' U R' U2 F2 L' 
11. 17.704 U F D' R2 F' U' B' U' R' D2 F' L2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 
12. 15.353 L R2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' R2 D U R D F2 U L' B' F' D' 
So happy I got new pb ao12 and single


----------



## justahumanboy (Jun 3, 2016)

That was for round 47
Cube:thunderclap


----------



## mafergut (Jun 4, 2016)

*Round 47 Results*

Hi everyone. Thanks for participating. Congratulations to @Berd. C'mon you only need one more!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R47 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 48*
*Expected closing time: Saturday June 11th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B' D2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 D U2 L' R U B' R U R2 B2 F 
2. R F L2 B' R L' D' B' D U2 F R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 B L2 B L 
3. L B R' F' L' F' L2 U' D2 F2 D2 B D2 B L2 F D2 L2 B' L' 
4. B2 L2 B2 L F2 R U2 L' B2 F2 R' B L2 B2 D R2 F D2 R' U2 
5. D' F R2 U2 B L' F D2 F' B2 R2 B2 D F2 D F2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' 
6. R B2 U2 R B2 L' B2 L' F2 L2 U' F' D2 U2 F2 U' B U2 B L 
7. L2 B2 D F2 L U L2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 B 
8. R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B R D2 R2 U' B2 F' D' L' U 
9. R' D R' L B2 U2 R' D F R' L2 B2 U2 D F2 D B2 D L2 D2 
10. R U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 D' L U' F' R B2 F' R2 B' U' 
11. L2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' D' R' B2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 
12. B' U2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 F' D' L' U R2 F' U2 B' L' D' U2 

Good luck to you all participating!!!


----------



## Berd (Jun 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-4
*avg of 12: 15.25*

Time List:
1. 14.48 B' D2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 D U2 L' R U B' R U R2 B2 F 
2. 15.76 R F L2 B' R L' D' B' D U2 F R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 B L2 B L 
3. 16.84 L B R' F' L' F' L2 U' D2 F2 D2 B D2 B L2 F D2 L2 B' L' 
4. 14.89 B2 L2 B2 L F2 R U2 L' B2 F2 R' B L2 B2 D R2 F D2 R' U2 
5. (17.76) D' F R2 U2 B L' F D2 F' B2 R2 B2 D F2 D F2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' 
6. (12.57) R B2 U2 R B2 L' B2 L' F2 L2 U' F' D2 U2 F2 U' B U2 B L 
7. 13.94 L2 B2 D F2 L U L2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 B 
8. 16.40 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B R D2 R2 U' B2 F' D' L' U 
9. 13.43 R' D R' L B2 U2 R' D F R' L2 B2 U2 D F2 D B2 D L2 D2 
10. 16.60 R U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 D' L U' F' R B2 F' R2 B' U' 
11. 14.74 L2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' D' R' B2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 
12. 15.33 B' U2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 F' D' L' U R2 F' U2 B' L' D' U2

Salt to the wound. Maybe next time!


----------



## justahumanboy (Jun 6, 2016)

Generated by DCTimer on 2016-06-06
Cube:thunderclap
Method:CFOP
Average: 15.037
Best time: 11.731
Worst time: 17.758
Individual times:
1. 16.592 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 B2 U B' R' B D2 L B2 R2 U' B
2. 13.802 D2 B' D2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D B L' D L' B L' U R' F
3. 15.245 U' B2 R B' U R2 L' B D F U2 F2 L2 D R2 D F2 D B2
4. (17.758) F' U2 F' L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 R D' B2 F' L D B2 U L D
5. 14.088 U2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 F' U2 L' B F2 U' F' U2 R' D
6. 15.052 R' F2 U F' B D2 L B R F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D L2 U' L2
7. 15.923 L F L2 F2 R' B L' U2 F U' B U2 F R2 U2 F U2 L2 B' R2
8. 13.328 R2 L' F D R2 F2 L U D L' U2 B' L2 F2 B' U2 R2 L2 F'
9. 16.801 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' U L' B' L R U2 B' U' F D F2
10. 16.443 L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 U L' B F' L' U' F2 L' R' U2 L2 F'
11. (11.731) B' R U D' L2 U' R2 L' B' D' R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2
12. 13.091 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' F' U' B D' U' L F U' B L' U
Almost sub-15


----------



## Sitkhom (Jun 6, 2016)

Method: CFOP (pretty much full)
Cube: Yuexiao
Avg de 12: 15.52

Lista de tiempos:
1. 14.28 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' L' F2 U' R2 U' B L F U' F2
2. (11.79) U B' R2 D R2 U' D' F2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 U'
3. 12.88 R B2 F2 L U2 L' D2 R' F2 R2 F2 D R' U B' F' L' B D' R2 F'
4. 14.38 U' B2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R D' U2 L' R2 F2 D2 F U
5. 16.16 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 R B F2 L' F2 L2 R' F L' B
6. (17.78) F' D' L2 B R' D B2 L2 B F2 U L2 D L2 D B2 D R2
7. 14.60 U2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U L' R' D' F' L2 D B' F D2 F
8. 16.27 U2 R' F' U2 R' D2 R' D R2 B2 R' L' B2 R U2 D2 L' D2 R2 B'
9. 16.59 U' B D L' D2 F' L' U' D' R' U F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U2
10. 17.14 F L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 L D' B' U' B2 D2 R'
11. 17.01 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R' U F' D2 U2 F U B L2 D
12. 15.80 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D' U L U B2 F L' B' U B
Got a good start, then...


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 7, 2016)

R48
CFOP
Stickerless Guhong
16.51

(19.74), 14.49, 16.80, 16.59, 17.54,19.55, 15.34, 16.97, 15.91, (13.76),14.95, 16.98

had a lot of repeated OLLs and PLLs.


----------



## giorgi (Jun 8, 2016)

Cube: Dayan Zhanchi
Method: CFOP
Average of 12: 15.50
1. 14.55 U' D2 R U' B' R D' U B2 F' R B D2 R' D B2 R2 D2 F' B L2 D' F' B2 L2 
2. 13.66 D' R' B2 R2 F U F2 B' L2 F U2 F' D2 B2 D' B D' U2 F2 L2 R B' R L B 
3. 20.29 L2 B2 F' U B R2 B L' F L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B F' D2 B F D B2 R2 D' U2 B2 
4. 15.54 U' B R D2 B2 F L' B F2 L2 F' D L' B2 U2 B2 D U' L' B' R U' B2 U2 B2 
5. 13.08 L' U2 R2 B2 L' F' U2 D' L' F' D' L F2 B2 D2 R' D' B R' U F2 L2 F' R2 D2 
6. 14.08 B' D L2 U2 F L' U' B2 U2 D L' U F' L2 R2 F' B' L' U' D' L' B2 R' B' D' 
7. 13.95 L2 B L U L' R2 D' L' F U' L' R2 B R U2 L2 R' F U D B2 D' L' F2 U2 
8. 15.87 D' L2 R D U' R F L' B2 F2 U2 D2 B' R' D B U2 B U' L R' U' R F2 D2 
9. 16.42 R' D F' D2 R U B R' U2 R2 D F' D2 U2 F' U' R L' U' D F' D2 L U' B' 
10. (12.97) L F2 R' L B' L U' L2 F R2 B' D2 L U F' B' R2 D2 B' U' L2 D F' B2 R' 
11. (DNF) U' L R' U R D B2 D F2 R2 U' F' D B' L2 D F R' L' U2 D L2 D U B2 
12. 17.58 R' L2 B L D' B2 U' D' R U R D2 L R2 B L2 U2 F2 B' U F2 L F D L2


----------



## mafergut (Jun 8, 2016)

giorgi said:


> Cube: Dayan Zhanchi
> Method: CFOP
> Average of 12: 15.50



I was checking my archives to restore your prior record from more than 8 weeks ago (I remembered you had some success back then) until I realized this was over 15 seconds and you get back to 0/3. Anyway, welcome back to the race and best of luck!


----------



## giorgi (Jun 9, 2016)

mafergut said:


> I was checking my archives to restore your prior record from more than 8 weeks ago (I remembered you had some success back then) until I realized this was over 15 seconds and you get back to 0/3. Anyway, welcome back to the race and best of luck!


Thanks! I was busy for a while but I don't solve very often these days therefore I am not really improving.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 13, 2016)

*Round 48 Results*

Hi everyone. Sorry for being late this week in posting results and new scrambles. Thank you all for participating. No successes this week. C'mon let's try our best next week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R48 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 49*
*Expected closing time: Saturday June 18th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. L D' B U' R F D' L F B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R
2. U' B2 R' F U' F2 B' D' B' U' L F2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R L2 D2 B2
3. D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' R F' U2
4. U2 D2 F L F' B2 L2 B R2 L2 U L2 U D2 F2 B2 D' L2 D
5. D B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' B D F U' R2 U R' D' F' D' L
6. U' B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 D F D' B2 R U' L U2 B' L B2 D
7. R B2 L' F2 B' U D2 F2 B' L D2 F U2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2
8. U2 F' U R L' D F B L' B2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 F L2 B' D2 B2 D'
9. D2 U2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 L' U2 F' U F D B' R' D2 L2 F2
10. U' R' L2 D F U2 R' F L2 B L B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2
11. F2 L2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U2 B U2 F2 D U' F' U' L B U F L U
12. F L2 B2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U R' F' D F2 R U' L D2

Good luck to you all participating!!!


----------



## justahumanboy (Jun 15, 2016)

Cube:thunderclap
Method:CFOP
Generated by DCTimer on 2016-06-15
Average: 15.123 (σ = 1.20)
Best time: 12.011
Worst time: 17.216
Individual times: 
1. 14.378 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 L U2 F2 R' U2 B' U L' R B2 U2 R' B' U F 
2. 17.008 U D B' D2 F' L B2 D' F L' B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 L2 B' R2 
3. 14.588 D2 F D2 B' F' U2 L2 R2 F' L2 R' F2 D L' B2 L2 F' D R2 F' R' 
4. 14.027 F2 D' F' L F U' B' R D R' D2 B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U2 
5. 15.356 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L D' U2 L R2 F' U L' F R U2 
6. 16.489 R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 B' L' R2 U R' D' B U' L 
7. 16.005 U2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 B F U L2 R' U2 F L2 D' F R' B 
8. 13.058 U2 L2 U F2 D2 U B2 R2 U' L B' F U L F D' B2 R2 
9. (12.011) F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' U B D2 U L' D2 U L2 F R2 
10. (17.216) R' D F' B L2 F' L' D B2 R U2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D L2 
11. 16.167 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U B' R U' F D' B F2 U2 R D' 
12. 14.151 F R2 F2 B2 U2 D' R' U2 L D L2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 D2 B D2


----------



## Sitkhom (Jun 15, 2016)

Avg 12: 15.96
Time list:
1. 15.97 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U' B' D L D2 B R' D L2 R U
2. 15.76 R B2 L R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B' D F2 L' B D B R U2 B'
3. 15.80 B' D' U2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 F D' B F' D2 L' U' R' F
4. (18.20) U' L2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 B2 L' B' F2 L D R U2 L2 B'
5. 14.94 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' D B U F' R' D' F U' B2
6. 17.17 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F D B' F R' F2 L2 B L
7. 17.01 R B' R U2 R2 F2 L' U R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 L'
8. 16.61 F B L' D2 R D L2 U' F' R' F2 B2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 U2 L'
9. (11.90) B' L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D L' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R B'
10. 16.18 U2 R2 F2 R D2 R F2 L D2 U2 R' D B2 L' R U' F' D2 R F' D'
11. 16.30 U2 R' B U R D R2 U2 L' D2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B L2 F U2
12. 13.76 B L' B2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F' L D2 U R D2 F2 D' U


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 18, 2016)

Cube: Dayan Zhanchi
Method: Roux
Average of 12: 16.21
1. 15.72 L D' B U' R F D' L F B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R
2. 15.61 U' B2 R' F U' F2 B' D' B' U' L F2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R L2 D2 B2
3. 16.54 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' R F' U2
4. 14.98 U2 D2 F L F' B2 L2 B R2 L2 U L2 U D2 F2 B2 D' L2 D
5. 16.22 D B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' B D F U' R2 U R' D' F' D' L
6. (13.16) U' B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 D F D' B2 R U' L U2 B' L B2 D
7. 15.12 R B2 L' F2 B' U D2 F2 B' L D2 F U2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2
8. 14.08 U2 F' U R L' D F B L' B2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 F L2 B' D2 B2 D'
9. (18.82) D2 U2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 L' U2 F' U F D B' R' D2 L2 F2
10. 18.54 U' R' L2 D F U2 R' F L2 B L B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2
11. 17.45 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U2 B U2 F2 D U' F' U' L B U F L U
12. 17.82 F L2 B2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U R' F' D F2 R U' L D2

Pretty bad lockups on CMLL but old cube is my excuse.


----------



## giorgi (Jun 19, 2016)

Cube: Dayan Zhanchi
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-19
avg of 12: 13.39

Time List:
1. 13.06 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' L' B2 D R' B' F2 U L2 U' 
2. 11.76 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 B F' R B' U2 B' L2 D L U2 
3. 13.62 R' F' B2 D L B R2 U' R' F L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 B' 
4. 13.05 U' F B R D2 F U D' L B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U D L2 U2 F 
5. 12.81 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 B' F' L D F U2 L F L R2 F D 
6. 14.00 F' L2 U' R' B2 U D' B U R2 F2 D2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 
7. 12.86 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D U F2 U B U' L2 R' D' B' R2 F' U R2 
8. 14.72 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F' R2 D B L' F R2 U B' F 
9. (11.39) F U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R' U2 L B F2 R U' B U2 
10. 13.09 F' U' F2 R' F' B2 D R' D R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 R 
11. (16.34) R' L2 U F2 D' R F R U' F2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' 
12. 14.88 L D U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 U' B' D2 L' U B' U' F' R2 F2


----------



## mafergut (Jun 19, 2016)

*Round 49 Results*

Hi everyone. Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to @giorgi for getting a great result this week and @justahumanboy, c'mon, this week is your week, after 3 very close calls in a row!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R49 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 50*
*Expected closing time: Saturday June 25th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B L2 B U2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 R U2 L B D B' D' U L2 B R' 
2. R' D2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 L' R D L' B U' L' F2 D' B' R' U 
3. R F R B U R' U2 D R' U' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B 
4. U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L U2 L B' U2 L' D U R' B R2 F' R' 
5. F R2 U2 B L2 U2 F R2 F U2 L2 R' B2 L' U L2 F' D' R2 U R2 
6. B U2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D F U2 L U2 F' D U' R F' 
7. U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F' L B2 U R2 F R2 F' D' R2 B' U' 
8. F U' D' L' U2 D' B2 R2 B D' F2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 F' 
9. R' F R L U D2 L B' D R2 F2 B2 R D2 R D2 R' B2 D2 F2 
10. F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 R U2 B' D' F R2 B D' L2 
11. B2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 D U F' D2 B' D L U B R' U2 B2 
12. U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' R D2 L' B' L2 U2 R U R2 D2 

Good luck to you all participating!!!


----------



## giorgi (Jun 19, 2016)

cube: Dayan Zhanchi
Method: CFOP

Average of 12: 12.96
1. (18.39) R2 F R2 B' R B L B L F' D2 F U' B' F2 R' U2 D' B' U2 B2 D2 L R' B' 
2. 10.46 D B D' B U2 L R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 L U L U R' U2 R' U2 D' L F2 R' 
3. 11.70 B2 U' F2 L R F' B' D' B' L2 F2 U2 D2 L' R F B2 D' L2 B' F' L' R' B' F2 
4. 13.92 D' F L F' B' L D2 L2 D' R L F B' D2 U2 L R U' F' D' R D' L2 B F' 
5. 12.35 R L' U2 F2 U2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' L' U R' B2 R2 D2 U2 L' B' D2 R' B' U L2 B2 
6. 12.60 L' R2 B' L U2 R2 D U2 R' F U R D B' F2 R2 F B L2 D2 L B' D' U' L' 
7. (8.86) D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R F' D R B2 D B F2 L2 B2 L' R2 B D L' B F2 U2 R 
8. 13.04 L' U' F U R' L' F L B' L R2 U2 R' U' F2 R' F' R' L2 B' L2 D' U' L2 U2 
9. 18.03 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B' F U2 B L2 F' D' F B2 L B2 D' F B2 U F' U2 D L2 D' 
10. 12.38 F U2 R' B R2 F R2 U D2 L2 F' R B' U2 D2 F' R2 U2 B2 R' B D R2 F U' 
11. 14.39 L U2 D2 L2 B2 R' B' R2 L' U' L' R2 B' R2 L2 B2 R F R2 F L' B2 D L U2 
12. 10.71 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 D' L2 B F' R2 D' R' L U B2 D F R' L F U' B U2 F D'

surprising 8.86 and counting 18.03 and yet still sub 13 . I am back on track!


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 19, 2016)

Cube: MoYu WeiLong
Method: Roux

Avg. of 12: 16.34

1. 17.89 B L2 B U2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 R U2 L B D B' D' U L2 B R' 
2. (13.35) R' D2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 L' R D L' B U' L' F2 D' B' R' U 
3. 15.81 R F R B U R' U2 D R' U' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B 
4. 16.64 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L U2 L B' U2 L' D U R' B R2 F' R' 
5. 18.25 F R2 U2 B L2 U2 F R2 F U2 L2 R' B2 L' U L2 F' D' R2 U R2 
6. 14.46 B U2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D F U2 L U2 F' D U' R F' 
7. (19.05) U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F' L B2 U R2 F R2 F' D' R2 B' U' 
8. 15.58 F U' D' L' U2 D' B2 R2 B D' F2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 F' 
9. 17.53 R' F R L U D2 L B' D R2 F2 B2 R D2 R D2 R' B2 D2 F2 
10. 15.43 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 R U2 B' D' F R2 B D' L2 
11. 17.41 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 D U F' D2 B' D L U B R' U2 B2 
12. 14.37 U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' R D2 L' B' L2 U2 R U R2 D2


----------



## Sitkhom (Jun 21, 2016)

Method: CFOP (pretty much full)
Cube: Yuexiao
Avg 12: 15.53
1. 14.86 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D U' L U R F' U' F' L' D' B' F'
2. 15.38 B' D2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F D F R' B' F' R' D' U2
3. 15.26 R U2 D' L2 F2 R' F2 L U' F2 D2 F U2 F R2 F' D2 F' R2 D2
4. 15.73 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D U' R' B' L2 D B' R' U' B2 F'
5. (21.90) U' L2 D2 L' R2 B2 L' U2 R U2 F2 B' R U2 F' L U' F D
6. 14.36 F L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U L2 B D2 F2 R F L2 B F2 U2
7. 17.24 B R' B' U' B' L' D2 F' B2 R2 U' F2 B2 U L2 U D2 L2 D L
8. 16.21 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 R B D U L U2 B U2 B R2
9. (13.56) L' D L B' U2 R2 L2 D' L F' L2 B U2 B U2 B U2 L2 B L2
10. 15.38 B U2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B L' D2 U2 B2 L2 B' U L2 U2 L'
11. 14.20 F L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B' D' F2 U' R B L F L
12. 16.69 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D B L F2 L2 B F2 R B F R'
Good!


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Jun 21, 2016)

Method: CFOP
Cube:Random KO

Decent avarage 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-21
avg of 12: _*16.79*_

Time List:
1. 16.31 L' B2 R2 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 R B2 U2 D' B' D' L2 R2 B' U' F' D' R'
2. 16.52 R' L2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 F U R' U2 B' L' D R B D2
3. (14.16) U' L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F U2 B' U' F D' F L B' F2 R' D2 B2
4. 19.37 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D F L2 D' B L B F U' R B
5. 20.08 D2 U L2 D U2 F2 D L2 F2 L D L2 R B' U B2 R B F'
6. 17.29 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 B' F U R' B2 D2 R2 U' B U' B'
7. 14.70 R2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 B U' B' L R' B2 R' B' U R2 U
8. 17.52 D L' D' R B D L2 B' R' F2 U2 L' F2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 L' B
9. (20.64) D' U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L' R' D' F U F2 U R D F R'
10. 17.26 L D2 F D' R B' L D F U F R2 B' D2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F U2
11. 14.34 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 R' U' F R' B' U F R' B2 U'
12. 14.49 U' L' B' U' D L' F2 R L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B U2 L'


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 23, 2016)

avg of 12: 17.11
Time List:
17.63, 17.06+, 16.99, 15.54, 18.80, 18.55+, (DNF(21.61)), 17.88+, 15.82, (12.92), 17.75, 15.09
This is rough, took a break from cubing gained 2 seconds


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 23, 2016)

Method: Roux
Average of 12: 15.93
1. 14.61 
2. (12.01) 
3. 17.26 
4. (25.35)  
5. 14.14 
6. 16.00 
7. 14.03 
8. 14.63 
9. 17.71 
10. 17.74 
11. 15.98 
12. 17.20 

Is it alright if I enter twice for two different methods? If not just accept my Roux results. If it is allowed, here's my second entry:

Method: CFOP
Average of 12: 18.26
1. 18.61 
2. 18.24 
3. 19.07 
4. 20.94 
5. 18.02 
6. 18.20 
7. (13.07) 
8. 23.50 
9. (25.02) 
10. 14.20 
11. 16.80 
12. 15.01


----------



## mafergut (Jun 23, 2016)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Method: Roux
> Average of 12: 15.93
> 
> Is it alright if I enter twice for two different methods? If not just accept my Roux results. If it is allowed, here's my second entry:
> ...


Of course you can. I have already taken note of your results with both. Welcome to the race!


----------



## CxCxC (Jun 23, 2016)

Cube : GuoGuan YueXiao
Method : ZZ {with an EOCross sometimes instead of the EOLine}
Times : 18.48, 18.16, 19.20, 17.72, 18.29, 17.82, [19.67], 15.25, 17.95, 15.78, 18.40, [14.58]
Ao12 : 17.608
Old Ao12 {CFOP} : ~16seconds...


----------



## mafergut (Jul 5, 2016)

*Round 50 Results*

Hi everyone. First of all my apologies for disappearing for two weeks. I would have sworn that I had posted new scrambles on the last weekend of June but it looks like I forgot to do it and then I had a very busy week at work. And this last weekend I was ill so... 

Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to @giorgi for getting a great result once again. You just need one more to graduate.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R50 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 51*
*Expected closing time: Sunday July 10th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B U' L2 B2 F2 D B2 D U' R2 U R U' F' L2 F R B' 
2. L2 U R B2 R2 L2 U2 R' B L U2 F2 D B2 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 
3. L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' F R' D2 R B D U2 R B U 
4. R F' U2 D' B R D R U L F2 L' B2 U2 B2 L B2 R L 
5. D L2 D B D L B2 L2 B U2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 B' 
6. L U L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D U R2 B L U' L B2 L' F' U' 
7. L' F2 U L' B R F2 B' R2 U L' B2 R' L2 U2 F2 B2 L' D2 F2 
8. D2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 D U' R' D2 B L' D F D2 L' F' D2 
9. F L' B U' R' F' U2 D R' D' L D2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 
10. D F' B L U' F R' L' D' F' R2 B D2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 R 
11. B2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 L U2 R2 B' U F' U2 F' R D F2 U2 F2 
12. U L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B L' U' L D' F' R U L D R2 

Good luck to you all participating!!!


----------



## Sitkhom (Jul 5, 2016)

Cube:Yuexiao
Method:CFOP
Average: 15.05
Time list:
1. (13.09) L2 B' L F2 L2 D' R L D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L'
2. 13.80 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' U F' D R F2 L' D2 U F'
3. 13.60 B D2 R2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F D2 L2 U F' D2 L D' R2 U L2 F' U
4. 17.29 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B F2 L' F L' D' F2 L2 F R
5. 14.92 U' F B' R' U2 R2 F' R2 L U2 F R2 F R2 D2 B' U2 D2 B2 L2
6. (17.40) F L2 B U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 R' D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F D2 L'
7. 16.15 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B U2 F' U L2 D L F U' R F2 L
8. 14.92 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 B' R D' U L2 F L2 F' R U2
9. 14.11 B2 L2 U' R2 D U' L2 D2 R2 U' B' U R' B' U2 L' U' R D2 L
10. 15.15 B2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 U B' L D2 R2 B' U L2 U2 R2
11. 16.42 U D2 R2 D2 R2 F R' D2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U' R
12. 14.13 D2 F U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F2 R' B U' R U' L B' L' F' R2
Almost!!! Serious improvement here! ^^


----------



## giorgi (Jul 5, 2016)

Cube: Dayan Zhanchi
Method: CFOP
Average of 12: 13.80

1. 15.52 R U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' F' B2 L2 R2 D F2 B D2 U2 F' B D' L U2 F2 L' U2 D'
2. 13.60 R2 B' L D' R2 L' U2 R' F' L R' U' B' U2 R2 L' B U D2 L' U2 D2 B2 D2 F'
3. 12.62 R U F' B D R2 F2 R U' D' B' U2 D2 L F D F' U' L2 R' U R D2 F B'
4. 14.41 U' R2 D R2 F2 R' B2 U2 B' F2 R D' B R L2 B2 R' L' B L2 D U R U' B
5. 14.53 U L B' F2 D2 F2 R2 L' F2 R L2 U' B2 F2 D U F L' D2 U2 B' L2 F' L' R
6. 13.93 F U' F2 B R2 L B' U' L B2 U2 L R2 B2 R' D2 U' R D L' B L' B' F2 R'
7. 13.66 L2 R2 F' U F' L2 F2 L' U L' D' U F' U2 F2 U B R' F2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' L
8. (11.17) F' R L' F U L' D2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 U' R2 B' F U' F2 B R L D U R' B
9. (16.93) U L2 F B R D2 L' R D' U2 L F' D' R F2 U2 F D' R2 B' U' F2 U' B' U2
10. 12.00 L2 R F B2 R U' B L D' U F2 R D' U2 B2 D B' D2 L' U2 L' D2 F' R B2
11. 14.77 L D2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 L' D' U L F B2 L F2 B' D F D2 B D2 B D2 L' F'
12. 12.96 B' L2 D' R B R D2 B U2 F D2 L2 F U' F2 L2 B2 L D2 B U2 D F' R B2


----------



## CxCxC (Jul 6, 2016)

Cube : GuoGuan YueXiao
Method : ZZ {with an EOCross sometimes instead of the EOLine}
Times : 18.52, 19.22, [18.04], 21.22, 19.27, [21.50], 20.53, 19.25, 19.80, 21.04, 20.83, 19.47
Ao12 : 19.8908

WORSE than last time 
Still not able to optimize EOLine.....


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 9, 2016)

r51 Alumni (Yuexiao, CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-9
avg of 12: 13.698

Time List:
14.072, (17.581), 13.028, 14.149, 16.539+, 12.747, 13.997, (11.263), 11.896, 14.771, 12.637, 13.142
12.558 Ao5 at the end. Been a while since i've been here, I'm thinking of starting a race to sub 12/10.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 10, 2016)

*Round 51 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to @giorgi for graduating.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R51 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 52*
*Expected closing time: Saturday July 16th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. L F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 F2 R F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D' L U' R 
2. U' R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 F' R2 U B' U L U' L2 R D' 
3. F R2 D F2 R' F L U2 D' B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 
4. F U2 R2 D B' R2 D' L F L2 B' D2 L2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F' D 
5. U' D' F U2 L2 F' R D' F' D2 L D2 F2 R U2 L F2 D' 
6. F2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 B D' L2 R D' R F' L D 
7. B2 L' D' R' B' L' U2 F' L B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 L 
8. R U2 L R F2 D2 R' F2 L B' D L U' L' U2 R B' U F 
9. L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 R U2 B F R' D' F2 U' B' 
10. F2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 B F' U' B2 D' L' D' U L2 R 
11. R2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 D2 F' R' B D2 L' B R2 B R' B' 
12. F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 B D2 F L U R F2 U R2 D' L' U F 

Good luck to you all participating!!!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 12, 2016)

*Round 52
Method: Roux
Session average: 14.377*


Spoiler



1. 13.889 
2. 14.592 
3. 14.096 
4. 14.388 
5. 13.584 
6. (16.945) 
7. 14.101 
8. 14.212 
9. 16.108 
10. 15.266 
11. (13.182) 
12. 13.529



*Round 52
Method: CFOP
Session average: 16.778*


Spoiler



1. 16.825 
2. 14.742 
3. 18.333 
4. 18.365 
5. 15.580 
6. 18.154 
7. 15.801 
8. (19.942) 
9. 18.325 
10. 15.977 
11. 15.673 
12. (13.580)


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 14, 2016)

Graduated from sub 20 a while ago and never moved on. But I never practice so I might be here a while 
Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap v1
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-13
avg of 12: 18.85

Time List:
1. 17.67 L F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 F2 R F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D' L U' R 
2. 20.37 U' R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 F' R2 U B' U L U' L2 R D' 
3. (14.81) F R2 D F2 R' F L U2 D' B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 
4. 20.15 F U2 R2 D B' R2 D' L F L2 B' D2 L2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F' D 
5. 20.18 U' D' F U2 L2 F' R D' F' D2 L D2 F2 R U2 L F2 D' 
6. 16.11 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 B D' L2 R D' R F' L D 
7. 17.87 B2 L' D' R' B' L' U2 F' L B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 L 
8. 16.03 R U2 L R F2 D2 R' F2 L B' D L U' L' U2 R B' U F 
9. 20.99 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 R U2 B F R' D' F2 U' B' 
10. (21.91) F2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 B F' U' B2 D' L' D' U L2 R 
11. 17.45 R2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 D2 F' R' B D2 L' B R2 B R' B' 
12. 21.72 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 B D2 F L U R F2 U R2 D' L' U F


----------



## mafergut (Jul 17, 2016)

*Round 52 Results*

Thank you all for participating.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R52 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 53*
*Expected closing time: Sunday July 24th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. D2 R' B2 L D2 L D2 R' U2 F2 L B' R' D L2 D U2 F2 D' F' D2 
2. R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' L' F' D2 F2 D' F2 R' U2 L F' 
3. L' D2 B U L' B2 U' F' R2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 B' R' 
4. B' R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 F' D L' B2 U2 B2 U R B' F' D 
5. U' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' F' L B' U F2 R' F' L' R U2 
6. D R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 R U F' D B' U B' F' R' 
7. F2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L B' U' L2 B' D2 L' B D' F2 
8. B U' F2 R D R2 U' L' B L2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 L' 
9. B2 R2 U' B2 D U2 L2 D B2 U2 F D2 R D2 B L2 U B F L 
10. U B2 U F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D B' L2 B' U' R F2 U2 F D' 
11. D R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' B R U2 R' D2 L R2 D2 L F' 
12. D2 R2 F L2 F' R2 U2 B2 F D L F U2 B D' U F D2 B' 

Good luck to you all participating!!!


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 18, 2016)

One word: FAIL

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-17
avg of 12: 19.69

Time List:
1. 20.19 D2 R' B2 L D2 L D2 R' U2 F2 L B' R' D L2 D U2 F2 D' F' D2 
2. 18.96 R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' L' F' D2 F2 D' F2 R' U2 L F' 
3. 18.49+ L' D2 B U L' B2 U' F' R2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 B' R' 
4. 18.11 B' R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 F' D L' B2 U2 B2 U R B' F' D 
5. 20.24 U' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' F' L B' U F2 R' F' L' R U2 
6. 20.81 D R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 R U F' D B' U B' F' R' 
7. 21.47+ F2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L B' U' L2 B' D2 L' B D' F2 
8. 20.54 B U' F2 R D R2 U' L' B L2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 L' 
9. (16.88) B2 R2 U' B2 D U2 L2 D B2 U2 F D2 R D2 B L2 U B F L 
10. (22.43) U B2 U F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D B' L2 B' U' R F2 U2 F D' 
11. 19.10 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' B R U2 R' D2 L R2 D2 L F' 
12. 19.01 D2 R2 F L2 F' R2 U2 B2 F D L F U2 B D' U F D2 B'


----------



## CxCxC (Jul 22, 2016)

Cube : GuoGuan YueXiao
Method : ZZ
Times : 17.45,19.34,[15.88],18.33,[18.99],17.43,17.79,18,18.85,17.05,17.78,17.59
Ao12 : 17.873

Comments : I am getting better but not fast 
Need to practice more block building.....


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 22, 2016)

*Round 53
Method: Roux
Session average: 14.680*


Spoiler



1. 14.624 
2. 15.361 
3. 14.321 
4. (18.000) 
5. 15.768 
6. 15.157 
7. (12.545) 
8. 14.949 
9. 12.996 
10. 14.037 
11. 15.451 
12. 14.131



*Round 53
Method: CFOP
Session average: 16.078*


Spoiler



1. 15.788 
2. 17.857 
3. 15.856 
4. 16.076 
5. 15.657 
6. (18.222) 
7. 14.197 
8. 18.148 
9. 16.312 
10. (11.912) 
11. 13.860 
12. 17.032


----------



## Cris738 (Jul 23, 2016)

Round 53 with Roux
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao

Ao12: 16.56
Best Ao5: 15.45(solves 7-11)
Best Single: 12.29

(12.29), 15.64, 14.91, 20.04, 17.29, (20.68), 14.96, 17.60, 13.06, 19.26, 13.79, 19.03

I'm back on track for the race. I still need to finish learning CMLL and y axis neutrality.


----------



## Sitkhom (Jul 25, 2016)

Avg12: 15.55

Lista de tiempos:
1. 14.85 R U2 F R2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 B' L2 D' U2 B' F R' D L' B U'
2. 15.31 F L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 D R2 F U' R' D' B2 D' R2
3. 16.63 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B D2 R F U2 R' U B' U' L F2
4. 16.50 R' U2 F' R' F2 B2 U2 D' L B' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F
5. (18.56) B' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B F2 R2 U' L' F L2 D U' F D2 U' B
6. 15.31 U' L' R' D2 L B2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D F D L' U F D' F2
7. 14.70 F R2 F D2 B D2 F' D2 B D2 B2 U R F' D' B2 L' B' U F'
8. 14.23 R D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 F' U' R' B' U2 L D2 R2 F
9. (13.38) U2 R F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 D U' L F' D' F' L' B L2
10. 17.59 R D B U D' R2 F L B' R L2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D R2
11. 13.51 R' F L2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 L F' D F L R' B' R
12. 16.82 U R2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U B2 R2 U B L F D' B L2 R2 D R' B'
Had a week off :v


----------



## mafergut (Jul 25, 2016)

*Round 53 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Congratulations to @JonnyWhoopes. You only need one more on Roux!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R53 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 54*
*Expected closing time: Sunday July 31st*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U L2 B' D' U' F' R' B' F' R B2 D' 
2. D2 F2 L2 R U2 R F2 R F2 R2 F2 B R' B2 U2 B R F' D' F' 
3. U F R2 D' F' U D B' R D' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 
4. D2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 B D B L D2 U L R B' L F' 
5. R2 B D2 L F U' F L D L2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 
6. L2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 D F2 U R' U L' U2 B L' U' R' F' D' 
7. L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' D L' D2 F2 D' B2 L' B' R2 
8. D F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B' F L' B2 U' R2 F2 U F' L' B 
9. D R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D' F2 L F' D2 B' F2 R' B2 
10. L2 U B2 L2 B R B2 L F' R' D B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' 
11. U2 B2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 F L B R2 F2 L U L2 B2 R' U 
12. R2 U F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' D2 R' B F R2 D L2 D2 

Good luck to you all participating!!!


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 25, 2016)

No luck here, but I did have some better lookahead. Pretty inconsistent as well 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-25
avg of 12: 17.06

Time List:
1. 18.31+ R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U L2 B' D' U' F' R' B' F' R B2 D' 
2. (20.25) D2 F2 L2 R U2 R F2 R F2 R2 F2 B R' B2 U2 B R F' D' F' 
3. (12.93) U F R2 D' F' U D B' R D' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 
4. 19.27 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 B D B L D2 U L R B' L F' 
5. 15.77 R2 B D2 L F U' F L D L2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 
6. 18.96 L2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 D F2 U R' U L' U2 B L' U' R' F' D' 
7. 14.08 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' D L' D2 F2 D' B2 L' B' R2 
8. 14.28 D F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B' F L' B2 U' R2 F2 U F' L' B 
9. 15.93 D R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D' F2 L F' D2 B' F2 R' B2 
10. 18.59 L2 U B2 L2 B R B2 L F' R' D B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' 
11. 17.80 U2 B2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 F L B R2 F2 L U L2 B2 R' U 
12. 17.63 R2 U F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' D2 R' B F R2 D L2 D2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 26, 2016)

Graduation week =)

Also, super nice solve on scramble 11 with CFOP. Geeze man, was an effortless solve.

*Round 53
Method: Roux
Session average: 14.365*


Spoiler



1. 13.760 
2. 15.887 
3. 15.184 
4. (16.888) 
5. 12.576 
6. 16.379 
7. 13.335 
8. 14.832 
9. 13.259 
10. 14.052 
11. 14.384 
12. (12.068)



*Round 53
Method: CFOP
Session average: 15.129*


Spoiler



1. 16.225 
2. (20.924) 
3. 12.804 
4. 14.664 
5. 14.575 
6. 14.556 
7. 13.760 
8. 13.617 
9. 18.155 
10. 17.927 
11. (10.849) 
12. 15.008


----------



## KFcuber (Jul 28, 2016)

It's my first post and it seems im gonna be here for a long time 

About my average: Things started really good for me but didn't end very well. These were the first 12 solves of the today btw 

Average of 12:17.44
1 16.41 
2 17.89
3 16.77
4 12.92
5 17.45 
6 16.99 
7 13.28 (yayy counting 13)
8 17.72 
9 19.55 
10 19.68 
11 21.68
12 18.61 
*solve: 12/12
*


----------



## CxCxC (Jul 29, 2016)

Cube : GuoGuan YueXiao
Method : ZZ
Times : 15.62, 17.18, 17.31, 16.03, 16.37, 17, 14.78, 17.08, 17.38, 17.87, 14.77, 17.25
Ao12 : 16.55

Comments : getting better at EOLine, block-building still sucks, inspection is bad, look ahead isn't great. I am still not happy


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2016)

Long time since I did myself an average on this thread. I'm so far from sub-15 that it doesn't really matter. I started really nice but ended up barely sub-20.

Round 54
Cube: Moyu Hualong
Method: CFOP Dual CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-29
avg of 12: 19.82

Time List:
(15.63), 18.40, 19.93, 18.73, 18.05, 20.92, 21.67, (21.84), 19.29, 20.41, 21.63, 19.16


----------



## Sitkhom (Jul 31, 2016)

Finally!!!
Round 54
Cube: Custom Yuexiao
Method: CFOP
Avg 12: 14.87
Time list: 11.46 18.11 14.64 14.29 15.35 13.22 19.05 14.84 16.12 14.91 12.28 14.89


----------



## Cris738 (Jul 31, 2016)

Round 54 with Roux
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao

Ao12: 17.15
Best Ao5: 15.07(solves 1-5)
Best Single: 12.59

14.55, 15.56, 17.73, (22.37), 15.08, 17.25, (12.59), 18.86, 16.79, 20.71, 20.77, 18.14


----------



## mafergut (Jul 31, 2016)

*Round 54 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to @JonnyWhoopes for graduating this week with Roux! Now it's CFOP time! Also congrats to @Sitkhom for your 1st success after several close calls.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R54 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 55*
*Expected closing time: Sunday August 7th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. F2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 D R2 L' D L B2 R' D B' D2 U' F' 
2. L' F' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 R' D L2 D2 B' U2 L2 D' B' 
3. D R2 F2 D' R2 D' U L' B2 L R' B2 R' F' D2 R' 
4. B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' U' F' U2 R B' U2 L2 D' F' U2 
5. L' B2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 F D' L2 F D' U R' D' L' 
6. F2 B' D' B' L2 B D' F2 L F U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 R' 
7. F' U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F D' L2 U2 R U B' F2 U2 
8. F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 B' L F2 D2 R2 U R2 F' R' F2 
9. U' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F' L' D U' B U2 L R2 D' R 
10. R2 B D2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R B' U R B D' F U' R' D 
11. B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 R' B' R' B L B L' 
12. B2 U' D' F2 L F L2 B' U2 R' D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D 

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Aysha (Aug 1, 2016)

Round: 55
Method: CFOP 
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 19.225

Times:
1. 22.62
2. (24.41)
3. 19.26
4. 17.21+
5. 19.25
6. (16.49)
7. 17.94
8. 21.90
9. 16.53
10. 17.34
11. 19.10
12. 21.10

Ehh I'm not too happy about this


----------



## anuj9994 (Aug 1, 2016)

I am trying to break the sub 20 barrier. How should i approach it. My tps and look ahead is not great. Thanks


----------



## mafergut (Aug 1, 2016)

anuj9994 said:


> I am trying to break the sub 20 barrier. How should i approach it. My tps and look ahead is not great. Thanks


This is a question that you should best post on one of the help threads. But you already seem to know what you can improve. To increase TPS you should just drill your algs and in order to improve lookahead you should just do slow solves, maybe practice with blind cross and blind pairs. And you can join the Race to Sub-20 thread to get some motivation


----------



## anuj9994 (Aug 1, 2016)

but doing slow solves while doing f2l will slow me down...in excess of 30 seconds


----------



## mafergut (Aug 2, 2016)

anuj9994 said:


> but doing slow solves while doing f2l will slow me down...in excess of 30 seconds


slow solves concentrating in lookahead will help you be more efficient (if you think on different ways to insert pairs) and reduce pauses which, in the long run, will make you faster.


----------



## anuj9994 (Aug 2, 2016)

ok i will try. My times are getting slower about 50 seconds with look ahead. So you can imagine my look ahead is bad. But I think i can do 20 seconds this month..my pb is 27.95...Thanks


----------



## mafergut (Aug 2, 2016)

anuj9994 said:


> ok i will try. My times are getting slower about 50 seconds with look ahead. So you can imagine my look ahead is bad. But I think i can do 20 seconds this month..my pb is 27.95...Thanks


When you said you were trying to break the sub-20 barrier I assumed you would be around 21-23 seconds on average with some sub-20 singles. If your times are higher than that maybe there are other things you still need to do so I think the video of solves seems to me more and more like a good idea.


----------



## anuj9994 (Aug 2, 2016)

from the past few days i avg around 40 seconds....it is because of lack of look ahead i am not able to solve it quicker


----------



## mafergut (Aug 2, 2016)

anuj9994 said:


> from the past few days i avg around 40 seconds....it is because of lack of look ahead i am not able to solve it quicker


Then you're not trying to break the sub-20 barrier, maybe the sub-40 barrier. At this stage there is maybe different advice for you, like trying to be efficient (movecount-wise) in your F2L, learn to insert on back slots, learn to use lefty insertions if you are right-hand dominant, be able to plan the whole cross during inspection. To break sub-40 there's not really any need of turning fast at all, not even of lookahead, you maybe still need a better understanding of the cube and how it works (again, F2L efficiency, for example).

So, keep practising and, if you want more specific advice post a video (there's a specific thread for that, called Solve critique).


----------



## anuj9994 (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks, I'll keep in touch with you. My aim is to break the sub-20 barrier this month. In a month from 1:30 to 40. So wish me luck...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 2, 2016)

*Round 55
Method: CFOP
Session average: 15.925*


Spoiler



1. 16.801 
2. 16.932 
3. 14.220 
4. 14.841 
5. 12.280 
6. 16.109 
7. 17.288 
8. 16.900 
9. (12.224) 
10. 18.849 
11. 15.027 
12. (21.920)


----------



## Cris738 (Aug 2, 2016)

Round 55 with Roux
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao

Ao12: 18.06
Best Ao5: 17.44
Best Single: 13.89

17.69, (23.65) 19.08, 21.11, 14.83, 16.73, 18.60, 20.20, 20.18, 14.68, (13.89), 17.44

This is probably ome of my worst averages, but that's to be expected as I'm still working on CMLL recognition.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 4, 2016)

R55 Alumni (Yuexiao, CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-3
avg of 12: 14.262

Time List:
14.207, 13.465, (9.446), 12.901, 16.644, 15.192, 16.196, 12.930, 16.515, (17.814), 12.091, 12.477
Ooh, A sub 10.


----------



## Sitkhom (Aug 4, 2016)

R55
avg 12:15.52
1. 15.39 R' B R' B R L' U' F R' U2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 F
2. 17.08 D F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 R' B' F' U2 L' U L R' B' D'
3. 15.14 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 B R' F2 D2 L' R' F' U' L'
4. 15.03 U B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R' F2 L U2 B2 F R' B2 D2 U F' L' D B'
5. 14.41 U2 B F' U2 L2 B U2 F R2 L B D L' D L U B' R2 B2
6. 14.69 R L' F B2 R' D2 L' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 F
7. (17.31) R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 R F U' R F2 R' U2 R D U2
8. (13.12) B' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 F D' R F2 U2 B L R F R'
9. 15.24 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L B L D' U2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' F2
10. 16.51 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 B D2 F D' L' F L' U2 L D' U R U'
11. 16.41 B U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B D' U' F' R D2 F' L2
12. 15.28 D R' F2 B D' F' B R B' D L D' F2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D R2 U' B2


----------



## anuj9994 (Aug 4, 2016)

I want to be colour neutral. What should I do?


----------



## Sitkhom (Aug 4, 2016)

Practice doing neutral solves. And you will slowly improve.

Enviado desde mi tostadora


----------



## anuj9994 (Aug 5, 2016)

Gracias, amigo


----------



## mafergut (Aug 5, 2016)

*Round 54*
Cube: Moyu Hualong
Method: CFOP Dual CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-5
*avg of 12: 18.89*

Time List:
18.18, 20.11, 17.89, 19.80, 19.91, 19.48, 19.30, 17.63, 17.03, (16.24), 19.55, (20.47)

It felt nice but with margin for improvement. Sub-18 should be possible. I even did the last solve on green cross, just because.


----------



## anuj9994 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have reduced my time from 90 seconds to 40 seconds in one month.... I want to half it in this month....


----------



## Sitkhom (Aug 7, 2016)

Avg12:15:09
Lista de tiempos:
1. 14.51 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 R2 B' D' B U F2 L' R F D R2 D2
2. 13.72 U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R D' F' D' R2 B2 L F' L R2
3. 15.84 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U B D R D2 R' U' L F2 L' U2
4. 13.80 F U' R2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F L2 B U' B D L B L2
5. 14.81 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 D U2 L U' F' L2 U B R B' D2 L
6. 16.63 L U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' U L D R B2 D F R'
7. 15.28 F' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B U2 F' U2 B2 D U F' U B2 L' D2 R D L
8. 14.65 L F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R' B' R' F2 R D2 L2 B D L
9. 15.17 B' U2 F2 D F2 R2 D U2 B2 U' F R' D2 B D U' F' L' D
10. 15.63 U2 R U2 L' F2 L U2 L' R2 D2 F D' U L2 B2 F' R F2 U B'
11. 15.70 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 U L2 U L2 U B' L2 D F R2 F2 L U B2 F2
12. 15.49 F L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F' L B U2 R B' L2 U B R2 U2


----------



## mafergut (Aug 7, 2016)

*Round 55 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. @Sitkhom I think you did the average twice this week 

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R55 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 56*
*Expected closing time: Sunday August 14th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 L' R' D2 F D U F' R B U' L2 D2 
2. B2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L R' B U' L2 B' R D R2 B 
3. L D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B D R U' B2 D2 B' F' U 
4. R L2 U' B' R' F' D R2 L' B D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B L2 B' 
5. F' R2 D R2 U' D' B' D' R' L2 D2 F L2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 
6. F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 L U F' U B' U' B2 D' F L D 
7. F' D2 F R2 D2 B D2 F U2 F2 L B' D U L2 B L2 U2 L2 U' 
8. B' U2 L2 F D2 U2 F U2 R2 B' F2 L D' R2 U L2 R D' U R2 
9. L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R B D2 U2 R' D' U B' R B 
10. D L2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 L U R B D R F' L2 R2 
11. F' U' D2 B2 L2 B' D2 R B2 D2 R2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 B L2 U' 
12. U2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 L' D U R' B' R2 D L' U L' D2 

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Cris738 (Aug 9, 2016)

Round 56 with Roux
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao

Ao12: 15.99
Best Ao5: 15.22(solves 4-8)
Best Single: 14.04

16.41, 15.35, 15.77, 18.86, (14.04), 15.61, 14.81, 15.21, 16.25, 15.38, 16.20, (19.23)

Probably my most consistent average so far. CMLL is really starting to pay off.


----------



## Sitkhom (Aug 9, 2016)

Yey!
Media: 14.88

Lista de tiempos:
1. 14.40 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R D B' L2 F' R' U2 L D2 F'
2. 13.11 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' L2 F' U' F2 D' B2 F2 L
3. 12.81 U2 R2 B' L D' B' U2 F' U B2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2
4. 15.00 D2 R2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L' F2 U2 R' B' D L U' L2
5. 15.09 U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 L R U' F L2 D2 U' L'
6. 12.92 B' F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L' F D' R B2 F2 R' F2 L
7. 17.29 U2 F R2 U' L' D' F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U2 D' R2 U' L2
8. 17.25 D' R2 D2 F D2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 B D B2 R U R D2 L2 B' R'
9. 14.96 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D U R2 D' R' D B F U' F U L U' B' L
10. 14.51 D R F2 U2 F2 L F' U' D' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 R U2 R D2
11. 16.03 R' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 L' R' D' R' U' L' B F2 D' R' U2 L'
12. 15.11 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 U2 F U' B2 L' F U L' D2 L2 F2 R'


----------



## CxCxC (Aug 9, 2016)

Cube : GuoGuan YueXiao
Method : ZZ
Times : 14.71, 17.29, 16.46, 17.90, 14.32, 15.48, 16.25, 14.33, 15.75, 16.41, 16.68, 15.07
Ao12 : 15.8875

Comments : EOLine optimized, block-building getting better {optimization and practice needed}, inspection {in 15secs} is getting better drastically, look ahead is also getting better drastically . I am happy, I just need a little more practice


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 9, 2016)

PB SINGLE! I got a 10.79, great lookahead, decently fast tps (for me) and a pll skip! Super happy with the single!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-9
avg of 12: 18.68

Time List:
1. 20.47 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 L' R' D2 F D U F' R B U' L2 D2 
2. (21.61) B2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L R' B U' L2 B' R D R2 B 
3. 17.95 L D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B D R U' B2 D2 B' F' U 
4. 19.72 R L2 U' B' R' F' D R2 L' B D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B L2 B' 
5. 19.43 F' R2 D R2 U' D' B' D' R' L2 D2 F L2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 
6. 16.67 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 L U F' U B' U' B2 D' F L D 
7. 14.80 F' D2 F R2 D2 B D2 F U2 F2 L B' D U L2 B L2 U2 L2 U' 
8. (10.79) B' U2 L2 F D2 U2 F U2 R2 B' F2 L D' R2 U L2 R D' U R2 
9. 18.25 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R B D2 U2 R' D' U B' R B 
10. 21.18 D L2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 L U R B D R F' L2 R2 
11. 19.23 F' U' D2 B2 L2 B' D2 R B2 D2 R2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 B L2 U' 
12. 19.12 U2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 L' D U R' B' R2 D L' U L' D2


----------



## Aysha (Aug 10, 2016)

Round: 56
Method: CFOP 
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 20.5

Times:
1. 24.17
2. 22.19
3. 19.49
4. 18.12
5. 21.36
6. (16.45)
7. 19.03+
8. 19.34
9. 17.63
10. 22.68
11. 21.35
12. (27.46)


----------



## mafergut (Aug 10, 2016)

@Aysha, hoped you were doing these Ao12 with the Aolong v1


----------



## Aysha (Aug 10, 2016)

@mafergut hahah not this time, maybe next time


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 12, 2016)

*Round 56
Method: CFOP
Session average: 15.654*


Spoiler



1. 16.052 
2. (19.499) 
3. 15.673 
4. (12.046) 
5. 15.937 
6. 13.709 
7. 15.929 
8. 14.101 
9. 16.308 
10. 16.673 
11. 14.517 
12. 17.638


----------



## mafergut (Aug 12, 2016)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> *Round 56
> Method: CFOP
> Session average: 15.654*
> 
> ...


I had already recorded your "drunk" average of 20.77 for this round. Apparently you have deleted the post now


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 13, 2016)

mafergut said:


> I had already recorded your "drunk" average of 20.77 for this round. Apparently you have deleted the post now


Hah, yeah sorry about that. I don't often drink but apparently I thought it a good idea to try to do a competition after drinking. If you think it unfair that I'd seen the scrambles previously then just use that average instead. Sorry!


----------



## mafergut (Aug 13, 2016)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Hah, yeah sorry about that. I don't often drink but apparently I thought it a good idea to try to do a competition after drinking. If you think it unfair that I'd seen the scrambles previously then just use that average instead. Sorry!


Whatever you think is fair. This is not an official competition anyway and your second average is not sub-15 either so it doesn't really matter.

Sent from my Nexus 4 with Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit (Aug 16, 2016)

Might as well.



Spoiler



14.69
15.11
13.69
16.99
16.92
16.33
14.56
13.96
16.07
14.39
16.43+
14.94

Ao12: 15.40


----------



## mafergut (Aug 16, 2016)

*Round 56 Results*

Sorry for being late. Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. @biscuit, welcome to the race.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R56 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 57*
*Expected closing time: Sunday August 21st*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. R D2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 F U B2 R F D2 L' U2 L2
2. D2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 U L B R F2 U B2 D'
3. R U R' B L' B' R2 U R' L' F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D B2
4. F2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R D' R' U R2
5. B D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R' B2 U B' U L B2 F
6. B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D B2 D F' L B2 D' U2 L B2 U' B D
7. F' L2 D2 B' F' U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 D' F L2 B U' L' R' D L F
8. B R2 U R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F R D' L U2 L U2 R'
9. U' L2 D F' D2 L2 U' B2 R B' U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2
10. L U2 R D' F L' U2 B' R B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L B2 R B2 R2 D'
11. R2 B F L2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' D' R' B2 R' F U2 R D' U
12. L2 F L2 F U L B' D2 B F2 U2 D' R2 L2 B2 D B2 D B

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## biscuit (Aug 16, 2016)

*Round 57
Method: CFOP
Session average: 13.91*

Very good average!



Spoiler



15.99
13.18
14.45
10.80
12.55
13.08
19.42
15.22
16.67
13.43
12.19
12.32


----------



## Cris738 (Aug 17, 2016)

Round 57 with Roux
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao

Ao12: 15.52
Best Ao5: 13.68(solves 5-9)
Best Single: 11.68

15.17, 16.63, (22.11), 16.82, (11.68), 17.67, 16.75 12.43, 11.84, 18.40, 12.83, 16.62

This is a fairly solid average. With a more efficient SB, I could break sub 15 and could break sub 12 with some lookahead work.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 17, 2016)

Round 57
Method: ZB

Average of 12: 19.82
1. 15.22 B D F2 D' B' U' L2 U B2 D F2 D2 R2 D B2 
2. 19.10+ L2 F' R2 F L' F' R2 F L' 
3. 33.61 R D2 F2 L D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 R' D' L' D' B2 U2 L' 
4. (13.40) U R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F U' B L2 B U F R2 
5. 23.20 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U L D R2 D' L' 
6. 19.56 L2 B' F' U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 B D' U B' U' B D' F 
7. 17.84 L2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U L' U' R' U L' U' R 
8. 18.90 R' L2 F' L2 F R B L2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 
9. (DNF(38.88)) F U2 L2 B D2 F' D2 F L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B 
10. 14.60 F D B2 D' F U2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 
11. 18.77 U2 R2 B2 L D2 L D2 L2 B2 R' U' L' U L R' 
12. 17.43 R B2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 L2 B2 R' U' B2 U B2 L U'


----------



## Aysha (Aug 17, 2016)

Round: 57
Method: CFOP 
Cubes: ThunderClap V1 & Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 21.66

Times:
1. 18.68
2. (16.48)
3. 19.28
4. 22.84
5. 25.73
6. 21.75
7. 18.50
8. 23.77+
9. (27.16)
10. 17.32
11. 24.96
12. 23.82

I'm not sure what happened with this average; it started it out well


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 17, 2016)

Round 57

Method. CFOP
Cube congs design meiying 

Times
16.96. 14.38. 13.55. 10.56. 16.45. 16.96. 15.32. 16.43. 17.65. 17.39. 13.47. 13.09. AVG of 12 15.40
Best single 10.56  Best average of 5 14.79 first 5 solves


----------



## Pieman1911 (Aug 18, 2016)

R57 
CFOP
Qiyi Thunderclap v1

14.962, 17.965, 13.768, 11.243, 17.838, 13.548, 16.118, 15.741, 14.096, 16.958, 16.449, 14.658
avg of 12... 15.27


----------



## Sitkhom (Aug 18, 2016)

Gogo! One more!
Avg de 12: 14.46
Time list:
1. 13.44 D' U2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 F D2 B' U2 D L F' L' D2 R B' D'
2. 13.21 B' R D F' B' U' L2 B' R D' B' R2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F R2
3. 15.12 F D' R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' R' F L B L' U R' B'
4. 14.07 F' B2 R U' R2 U2 B2 U L B2 D2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F
5. 14.36 F2 L' F R U' F2 B R F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 B2 D R'
6. (12.66) B R F' R' D' R D' B2 U B' R2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' R2 L2 F'
7. (17.55+) D' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 B' R' B2 F R' B F U' B' D'
8. 15.52 B2 R F2 D R2 U' R F' B' L F2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2
9. 17.45 L' B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U' R B R' B2 F D L
10. 14.66 F2 L U2 L' B2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B' D' F2 U' R' U' F' L2
11. 13.27 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B F2 U2 L2 D F' U L' B F L2 D R B2
12. 13.44 U' B2 D2 B L D' B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 D2 F D


----------



## Adamt32 (Aug 18, 2016)

Round 57 
Method CFOP 
Gans 356 

Avrage 17.14
Times 
1. 17.759
2. 18.737
3. 16.576
4. (24.215)
5. 18.879
6. 14.569
7. 15.586
8. 18.135
9. 17.601
10. 17.758
11. (14.420)
12. 15.846
Getting there


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 19, 2016)

PB AO12!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-18
avg of 12: 16.53

Time List:
1. 16.99 R D2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 F U B2 R F D2 L' U2 L2 
2. 16.40 D2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 U L B R F2 U B2 D' 
3. 14.67 R U R' B L' B' R2 U R' L' F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 
4. 15.73 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R D' R' U R2 
5. 17.81 B D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R' B2 U B' U L B2 F 
6. 18.57 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D B2 D F' L B2 D' U2 L B2 U' B D 
7. 18.21 F' L2 D2 B' F' U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 D' F L2 B U' L' R' D L F 
8. (21.72) B R2 U R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F R D' L U2 L U2 R' 
9. (13.64) U' L2 D F' D2 L2 U' B2 R B' U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 
10. 15.74 L U2 R D' F L' U2 B' R B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L B2 R B2 R2 D' 
11. 16.59 R2 B F L2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' D' R' B2 R' F U2 R D' U 
12. 14.63 L2 F L2 F U L B' D2 B F2 U2 D' R2 L2 B2 D B2 D B


----------



## mafergut (Aug 22, 2016)

*Round 57 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Welcome to the race to all the people that have joined this week. Congrats @biscuit and @Sitkhom for getting a sub-15 result and being closer to graduation.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R56 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 58*
*Expected closing time: Sunday August 28th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. U F L2 D' R2 L U F2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 U2 D2 R B2 D2
2. U B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 L D2 R2 D' L2 B L2 R D' B2 R'
3. F U2 D' F' R' F' B' L2 F' U' D2 L B2 R U2 R U2 R B2 U2 L
4. R B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R U2 R B2 U B F D B2 L F U2 R2 B2
5. L D B2 U' L2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 B R2 F2 U' L' B' R2 D2 U'
6. U' F L' F2 R' F' D B' L U R2 B2 U' D' B2 D L2 D2 F2 R2
7. D B F R2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B' R' F' R2 B2 D' L' R2
8. D2 L' D2 F2 R D2 F2 R F2 R2 B2 D' U L F R2 B' F2 L U2 R2
9. B' D F R' F' D' L' F' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 D2 R' B2 R' D'
10. D B2 D L2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F U' L' D B2 D L2 U' R U'
11. L2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R U F' L2 R' B R2 B R F2 U' R
12. R2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' F' U F' R' U L D' U2 R B2 F'

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## biscuit (Aug 22, 2016)

*Round 58
Method: CFOP
Session average: 15.17*

Started really well! Not doing to well today. Oh well.



Spoiler



14.91
12.87
13.81
17.77
15.17
13.58
15.97
15.14
14.97
15.62
19.51
14.73


----------



## Cris738 (Aug 23, 2016)

Round 58 with Roux
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao

Ao12: 15.46
Best Ao5: 15.25(solves 2-6)
Best Single: 12.57

15.07, 13.28, 12.57, 17.93, 19.24, 14.52, 13.88, 17.48, 17.81, 16.92, 15.05, 12.60

I just couldn't connect with my execution for this average.


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 23, 2016)

AVG of 12 14.96 
Cube meiying
Method CFOP

1. 19.49 2. 11.31 3. DNF 4. 13.23 5. 12.99 6. 15.58 7. 20.64 8. 13.26 9. 10.96 10. 13.43 11. 14.35 12. 15.32 Best AVG of 5: 13.68 last 5 solves.


----------



## mafergut (Aug 23, 2016)

*Round 58*
Cube: YJ Sulong
Method: CFOP dual CN (white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-23
*avg of 12: 18.52*

Time List:
17.39[blue cross], 18.58, (21.98), 18.02, 18.29, 19.10, 19.16, (15.95), 19.05, 19.27, 19.74, 16.52

Not bad for me, but as far from sub-15 as always. Nice 1st solve on blue cross.


----------



## Aysha (Aug 23, 2016)

Round: 58
Method: CFOP 
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 18.16

Times:
1. 18.42
2. 19.63
3. 16.26
4. 17.16
5. 17.88
6. 19.04
7. 18.82
8. 18.17
9. (14.38)
10. 20.17
11. 16.06
12. (23.80)


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 24, 2016)

Round 58
CFOP
Aolong V2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-24
avg of 12: 18.02

Time List:
1. 19.56 R U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D U L2 R U2 F2 L B U' F2 D F 
2. 16.21 L' F D2 R2 B D2 U2 B D2 R2 B' L F2 R' B' L F' U' F2 U 
3. 17.38 B L2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B R2 U B' D B' L F' D2 U' L' R 
4. 18.25 U L2 U R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 F' U L2 F2 L U' R' B R U' 
5. 17.93 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 L' F L D2 F' L' U B F2 D 
6. 18.44 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 F2 R' U' B2 L' U2 F2 L' F' U R 
7. 18.67 B' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 D' R B' F' U' 
8. 17.60 B F2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 D2 B F D R F' D2 B U 
9. 17.78 R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' U' B2 F2 U' F' L2 D B' U R B2 R' U2 F2 
10. (20.56) U2 L2 F L' B' D F B' L D2 R' B2 D2 R F2 D2 L' U2 R2 B' 
11. (13.74) U L U F' U2 F' B' D B D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 (pll skip)
12. 18.29 B2 R L' B2 R' F U' R F R L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R U2 R2

Solve 11 is always my best one, not sure why, (past 3 weeks, 10.xx, 13.xx, 13.74)


----------



## Sitkhom (Aug 26, 2016)

GRADUATED! 
Average: 14.69
Time list:
1. 14.21 B D2 L2 R2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' B2 F' U R2 F D R' B' L2 U'
2. 14.60 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 B R' B' D F' R D' B U R2
3. 15.46 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 R' U2 F' D F R' D L F R
4. 14.17 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 F' D' B' R U B U' B D U
5. 13.39 D2 B' D B' L' F' L2 D' B2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F R2 U2 B'
6. 16.46 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 R' D' B2 D2 L' B' D2 B2 D U'
7. 12.78 R D2 F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F U' R2 U2 F2 R' D L' R2
8. 14.88 R U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' U' B2 L F' L D2 B U' F2 D2 B2
9. 17.16 F' R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B F R2 U' L U2 R B U' R' F L' D'
10. 13.62 L B2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 B L2 D' F' L B2 R2
11. 13.53 U' F' R2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U B R' F D U' B2 L2 D2
12. 16.00 D' L2 U2 B2 D R2 D' L2 R2 U2 L' F' D B F' U L' B F L F
I won't be leaving the race, insted i will be racing to sub 14, if that makes sense, that's because the thread to sub 12 is abandoned.. :s


----------



## mafergut (Aug 29, 2016)

*Round 58 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to @Sitkhom for graduating this week!

Regarding staying here and running for sub-14, etc., the thread is just for sub-15 but, of course, I'll be glad if you stay and run for whatever target you want. Just put "(Alumni)" in your post information, to remind us that you already graduated from sub-15 race and indicate the target you're aiming for now. I will not change your "graduated" status but you can check in the standings if you achieve 3 consecutive sub-14s or whatever. Or... you can revive the Race to sub-12 thread and run it yourself if you want 

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R58 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 59*
*Expected closing time: Sunday September 4th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. L' D2 F2 B' R2 U R2 F2 L R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 
2. L' F2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B R2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 D' L B' U 
3. L2 B U2 F D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' L' B' U' B F U B2 F R' F2 
4. B2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 F L' F D2 R' B' L2 F' U 
5. F' R F D R L2 B L D' B F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L 
6. F2 B L' B2 R2 U' B' D' F B L2 D2 R' B2 R F2 L F2 L B2 
7. D' R L' D' F U' R2 D' R U' B2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D 
8. L' D' B2 R2 B R' F D F D2 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 
9. U' R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 U F2 R2 U L2 B2 D B' 
10. D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L D2 L D' R U B D' F' R' 
11. F L2 D U F2 D L2 D2 U' B2 R' F' L2 B F L' D R F 
12. U2 B L B' L U' B' U2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 L D2 L B2 

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Cris738 (Aug 30, 2016)

Round 59 with Roux
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao

Ao12: 16.42
Best Ao5: 15.85(solves 5-9)
Best Single: 12.29

16.56, 13.88, 17.97, 16.24, 17.24, 15.89, 20.16, 14.40, (12.28),(21.56), 15.73, 16.07


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 31, 2016)

Cube: Gans 356 V1
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-30
avg of 12: 18.30

Time List:
1. 18.27 L' D2 F2 B' R2 U R2 F2 L R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 
2. 15.28 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B R2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 D' L B' U 
3. 20.82 L2 B U2 F D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' L' B' U' B F U B2 F R' F2 
4. 18.51 B2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 F L' F D2 R' B' L2 F' U 
5. 19.83 F' R F D R L2 B L D' B F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L 
6. (14.52) F2 B L' B2 R2 U' B' D' F B L2 D2 R' B2 R F2 L F2 L B2 
7. (21.02) D' R L' D' F U' R2 D' R U' B2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D 
8. 18.50 L' D' B2 R2 B R' F D F D2 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 
9. 19.41 U' R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 U F2 R2 U L2 B2 D B' 
10. 18.48 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L D2 L D' R U B D' F' R' 
11. 15.61 F L2 D U F2 D L2 D2 U' B2 R' F' L2 B F L' D R F 
12. 18.30 U2 B L B' L U' B' U2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 L D2 L B2


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 31, 2016)

Cube:Meiying AVG of 12 14.69  best AVG of 5 14.52 first 5 solves
Method:CFOP

Time List:1. 13.55 2. 14.82 3. 15.55 4. 11.35 5. 15.17 6. 14.61 7. 17.04 8. 15.37 9. 14.11 10. 18.62 11. 11.44
12. 15.22


----------



## Aysha (Sep 3, 2016)

Round: 59
Method: CFOP 
Cube: Thunderclap V1

Average of 12: 20.04

Times:
1. 17.62
2. 18.99
3. 20.31
4. 21.50
5. (16.82)
6. 17.85
7. 20.72
8. 20.20
9. 22.92
10. (24.13)
11. 18.47
12. 21.86

I rushed through this average of 12


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 4, 2016)

Round: 59
Method: CFOP
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Average of 12: 16.22
Times:
17.95, 14.67, 18.43, 17.43, 13.80, 17.92, 15.51, (13.75), 15.89, (18.60), 17.42, 15.19


----------



## Sitkhom (Sep 7, 2016)

Round 59 //Alumni//
Perfecting my sub 15 times with only 2 sup 15 solves in this average, also seeking sub 14!
Cube:Gans AIR
Average:14.12
Time list:
1. 14.62 B2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 L R2 U2 R2 U B D2 B' L U' B R2 D' L
2. 14.92 L U F L2 B U2 B2 U2 R B2 D F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 L
3. 14.02 F U' L2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 R' F D2 B L2 D2 R' B U
4. 14.85 R2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F L2 U2 F' U2 R D2 B2 R F' D B' F U F2
5. 13.14 R2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 R B2 F2 L' U2 F' R F D' B2 R2 F' D'
6. (12.53) F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 B R2 U R D' F' U2 L2 U F2
7. 15.84 D L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 U B2 R F' U L D2 U F2 U2 B' R
8. 13.18 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 B' U R2 B2 U2 B' R F D2 F'
9. 13.58 L B R U' F R F2 D L B U2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2
10. 13.80 F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B D2 L2 F' L2 F R' F2 U
11. (17.01) B' L' F2 U' L2 U2 D2 F' L' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 L2
12. 13.26 L2 F' U B2 U2 D' L F B2 R D2 R D2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 L' D'


----------



## mafergut (Sep 8, 2016)

*Round 59 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduations this week but a couple of successes! Welcome to the new participants as well. I hope you enjoy the race.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R59 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 60*
*Expected closing time: Friday September 16th*
(I have been delayed this week in posting results so I though I should give you a bit more time)

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. L2 D2 L2 B2 F R2 B' F2 L2 U2 B R D F' R2 D' L' F R2 F D
2. B L2 D2 F L2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 R' B R B' D' F2 L' D' B L2
3. L' U' F2 U L2 D' B2 U F2 U F2 B' R2 D R2 D' R D' L F'
4. B2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 R B' U' F' R B2 D B' D2 L2
5. L2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' B' L B' L2 R' D' L U' F2 D'
6. R2 B' D' L F' L' D2 R2 F' R L2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 F' B2 R2 B2
7. F2 L F2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 U B' D2 R2 B2 D R D' F'
8. L' F2 R2 L F2 B R U' D' B2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 L' U2 F
9. R U2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 L' B D R2 B' F U F D' F' U
10. D R2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F R B' F D2 L F' L2 D2 F'
11. D2 F2 D2 R2 L D2 F' R' D F R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 U
12. L' R2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F' U' R' U' B' L U' L' F2 R2

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## EntireTV (Sep 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-9
avg of 12: 17.77

Time List:
1. 20.23 L2 D2 L2 B2 F R2 B' F2 L2 U2 B R D F' R2 D' L' F R2 F D 
2. 17.80 B L2 D2 F L2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 R' B R B' D' F2 L' D' B L2 
3. 18.03 L' U' F2 U L2 D' B2 U F2 U F2 B' R2 D R2 D' R D' L F' 
4. 18.79 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 R B' U' F' R B2 D B' D2 L2 
5. 14.52 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' B' L B' L2 R' D' L U' F2 D' 
6. 20.22 R2 B' D' L F' L' D2 R2 F' R L2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 F' B2 R2 B2 
7. 17.63 F2 L F2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 U B' D2 R2 B2 D R D' F' 
8. 17.20 L' F2 R2 L F2 B R U' D' B2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 L' U2 F 
9. (12.63) R U2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 L' B D R2 B' F U F D' F' U 
10. (27.58) D R2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F R B' F D2 L F' L2 D2 F' 
11. 16.72 D2 F2 D2 R2 L D2 F' R' D F R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 U 
12. 16.54 L' R2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F' U' R' U' B' L U' L' F2 R2


----------



## Aysha (Sep 14, 2016)

Round: 59
Method: CFOP 
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 18.62

Times:
1. 16.85
2. 20.54
3. 17.01
4. 17.65
5. 15.57
6. 22.11
7. 21.28
8. 20.73
9. (15.17)
10. (24.15)
11. 17.08
12. 17.40


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 23, 2016)

Round: 60
Method: ZZ
Cube: Thunderclap
*Average: 16.86*

1. 15.17
2. 15.83
3. 17.54
4. 17.77
5. (15.06)
6. (20.21)
7. 17.26
8. 16.07
9. 18.28
10. 15.49
11. 17.94
12. 17.23

I literally never thought I would join this thread.
4/12 15s, 5/12 17s, 3/12 other. I need to cut back on 17s, they killed the average.
Still satisfactory though.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 23, 2016)

*Round 60 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduations this week. I have left the round running a week more wating for some more people to participate but here I come with new scrambles.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R60 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 61*
*Expected closing time: Sunday October 2nd*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B2 L2 U F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U L R' F U2 R D' B2 R2 D' 
2. R2 D F2 U' R2 D U R2 F2 L' D R' B D' F D2 U' L2 D' 
3. U' B2 D' F' D2 R' D2 L2 B' F2 R2 U D R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U B' 
4. F R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U B2 U' B2 L' B2 R U2 R B U' R 
5. B D L' B U D F D2 F' D2 L' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 
6. D' L2 D2 L' F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 F' D B2 U2 R B2 L B' D 
7. D2 B R2 B D2 L2 R2 B F U2 R' F' U' B D' R D B2 D' 
8. F' U2 B L' D F' R U2 F L2 B2 U2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 
9. U2 F2 R U2 L D2 R2 B2 R F2 B' D' L' F L U B U' F2 D' 
10. D' L' F2 R F L' U2 F U B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 B L2 F2 D2 
11. F' R U2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 B' F2 R D2 U' R B2 R2 
12. R2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F' D R2 D F2 D' R' D R' F2 

Good luck!


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 23, 2016)

Round: 61
Method: ZZ
Cube: Thunderclap
*Average: 16.39*

1. (18.25)
2. 17.17
3. 13.96
4. 17.43
5. (11.89)
6. 17.64
7. 16.71
8. 14.78
9. 16.83
10. 16.77
11. 16.47
12. 16.13

Hmm. Only 3 17s, so that's better.
I need more consistency. And look-ahead.
I'm going to try and actively concentrate on looking ahead during solves.


----------



## Aysha (Oct 2, 2016)

Round: 61
Method: CFOP 
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 18.63

Times:
1. 18.45
2. 15.34
3. 16.87
4. 18.68
5. 23.94
6. 19.29
7. 15.70
8. (26.93)
9. (14.49)
10. 16.25
11. 23.47
12. 18.31


----------



## mafergut (Oct 3, 2016)

*Round 61 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduations this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R61 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 62*
*Expected closing time: Sunday October 9th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 B' F' U2 L2 D R' F' U2 B R' B' D U' 
2. B U' D2 L D' L' B2 R' L2 B L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 
3. B L2 D2 U2 B L2 F L2 F D2 B2 D L2 B' L' U2 B' F R' D U 
4. D' B R2 B' R2 F R2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 D U L B' D' R' 
5. L U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L' R2 D' L2 F' R2 D' R U R' D' 
6. R' L2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 F U2 B F2 D' L2 R' F' R2 B' D L U2 
7. U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 F L2 D' R' F L' R' D U L2 F D 
8. R2 D F2 D U' L2 B2 L2 U B' L R2 B' D' U2 R' F' U L 
9. L' B' D2 L' F' U' B2 D R L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 R B2 R B 
10. L2 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B' F' D2 U' L' B2 L2 F U L' F2 
11. D F2 U B2 D' F2 U' R2 U L B2 R2 F' R D2 F2 U' B2 D' F' 
12. L2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 L B2 L' B D L2 R2 D2 F' L' 

Good luck!


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Oct 3, 2016)

1. 14.12 
2. 15.66 AVG 14.45 of 12
3. 13.73 Cube valk method CFOP 
4. 13.02 
5. 14.49 
6. (17.69) 
7. 14.61 
8. 15.19 
9. (12.38) 
10. 13.64 
11. 14.64 
12. 15.44


----------



## biscuit (Oct 4, 2016)

1. 12.57 
2. (11.45)
3. 14.85 
4. 14.21 
5. 12.10 
6. 13.69 
7. 12.79 
8. 11.56 
9. 13.61 
10. (15.80) 
11. 13.56 
12. 12.58

AVG = 13.15
Cube: Meiying


----------



## Jason Green (Oct 5, 2016)

Round 519
CFOP - Yuexiao

Fresh off the sub 20 race... that took me several months, this is gonna take... longer.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-4
*avg of 12: 18.65*

Time List:
1. 16.39 D R2 L2 D U' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F R' B R B2 U' B2 R2 D' L' U 
2. 17.91 B2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 B' F' U2 L2 D R' F' U2 B R' B' D U' 
3. 21.44 B U' D2 L D' L' B2 R' L2 B L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 
4. 18.59 B L2 D2 U2 B L2 F L2 F D2 B2 D L2 B' L' U2 B' F R' D U 
5. 18.22 D' B R2 B' R2 F R2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 D U L B' D' R' 
6. 16.76 L U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L' R2 D' L2 F' R2 D' R U R' D' 
7. (27.46) R' L2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 F U2 B F2 D' L2 R' F' R2 B' D L U2 
** c'mon really? I don't mess up algs that much anymore
8. 18.14 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 F L2 D' R' F L' R' D U L2 F D 
9. 19.94 R2 D F2 D U' L2 B2 L2 U B' L R2 B' D' U2 R' F' U L 
10. 19.76 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B' F' D2 U' L' B2 L2 F U L' F2 
11. 19.35 D F2 U B2 D' F2 U' R2 U L B2 R2 F' R D2 F2 U' B2 D' F' 
12. (15.93) L2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 L B2 L' B D L2 R2 D2 F' L'


----------



## mafergut (Oct 6, 2016)

*Round 62*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Qiyi Valk 3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-6
*avg of 12: 18.49*

Time List:
17.14, 17.31, (15.97), 16.79, 18.62, 16.54, (23.51), 19.64, 23.11, 18.38, 19.64, 17.71

The two 23s are due to the cube being too smooth and fast and as a consequence I make mistakes 
It's a pity but the Valk could be too good and fast for me. I might be forced to stay with another main


----------



## Skyacinth (Oct 7, 2016)

Round 52
CFOP - Cubicle GTS M

*ao12: 15.14*

Times
1. (11.83) L' U2 R2 D' F2 D' U B2 R2 D' R2 U R' D U L F R B2 D2 
2. 13.37 B2 L' F' D' R' F U L' B U2 F2 R2 D2 R' L2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 
3. 15.67 U' B' U2 D L' B U2 D2 F D F2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 B2 R' F2 L 
4. 14.75 L F2 B2 R F' B' U R' F D2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 R' U2 L2 D 
5. 17.17 D' R L' B' U' D' R B' D2 B L' F2 R' L2 U2 L' U2 
6. 16.70 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 B' F L U R F D U' B D' U2 L2 
7. 13.91 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D F R' B2 R2 U2 B R B' D U 
8. 17.34 U2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 R' B R F R' U' R2 B U' L R' 
9. 13.85 L2 F' U2 F2 D R B2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 B' R2 F2 U2 D' 
10. 15.54 U' F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 F U R' U2 B' U L B 
11. 13.02 B' L' U B' R F2 D' F L' F' R2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 
12. (18.84) L2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 B' D' R B' L' B' R2 D B R' D'
(tfw you mess up a G Perm and drop the cube when you would've gotten sub 15 and thus sub 15 avg >.<)

rip


----------



## Berd (Oct 10, 2016)

Average: *14.20* (σ = 1.04)

Time List:
14.69, 13.10, 16.18, 11.98, 17.64, 14.76, 13.88, 13.26, 13.63, 15.17, 14.41, 12.87

1/3!


----------



## mafergut (Oct 11, 2016)

*Round 62 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congrats to @Jake Donnelly for graduating this week. Also a bit more participation than past weeks, which is good!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R62 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 63*
*Expected closing time: Sunday October 16th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. R' F2 B' L D F R D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L'
2. F R' D2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R D' U L' D2
3. L2 D' L' F D F L2 D2 F' R' D2 F2 B2 U F2 U D2 R2 F2 B2 U'
4. L' B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' L2 F2 L2 R D' L' B
5. D2 B D' L' F' B' D R' U R2 F2 R2 F B2 U2 D2 L2 F D2 F
6. F U D2 L' D' F B L' D' F2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2
7. U R2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 U L2 U' B U B U2 R D' L2 B F' L'
8. B2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F R2 L' U R' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2
9. U' F2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 U L' F' L' F2 D' L2 B' F'
10. D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F R2 F D' L F' U2 F' R F R' U' F'
11. D F D F' U' L2 D2 L F2 R2 B L2 F R2 B' U2 B2 D2 U'
12. D U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R U2 F L' R2 B' R U2 R' F

Good luck!


----------



## Skyacinth (Oct 11, 2016)

Round 63
CFOP - Cubicle GTS M

*Ao12: 14.71*

12.51, 14.68, 17.01, 13.14, 14.85, (19.47), 15.08, (12.36), 14.05, 17.00, 13.51, 15.23

1/3


----------



## Jason Green (Oct 12, 2016)

Round 63
CFOP - Yuexiao

Wow, I'll take sub 20 after that embarrassing start! I messed up a new F2L alg I got off Lazer0Monkey's video on that 27.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-11
*avg of 12: 19.62*

Time List:
1. 23.77 R' F2 B' L D F R D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L' 
2. 20.73 F R' D2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R D' U L' D2 
3. 20.15 L2 D' L' F D F L2 D2 F' R' D2 F2 B2 U F2 U D2 R2 F2 B2 U' 
4. (27.87) L' B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' L2 F2 L2 R D' L' B 
5. 17.93 D2 B D' L' F' B' D R' U R2 F2 R2 F B2 U2 D2 L2 F D2 F 
6. 18.46 F U D2 L' D' F B L' D' F2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 
7. 18.68 U R2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 U L2 U' B U B U2 R D' L2 B F' L' 
8. 17.38 B2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F R2 L' U R' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 
9. 19.67 U' F2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 U L' F' L' F2 D' L2 B' F' 
10. 19.73 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F R2 F D' L F' U2 F' R F R' U' F' 
11. (17.10) D F D F' U' L2 D2 L F2 R2 B L2 F R2 B' U2 B2 D2 U' 
12. 19.66 D U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R U2 F L' R2 B' R U2 R' F


----------



## biscuit (Oct 12, 2016)

1. 16.41 
2. 15.51 
3. 15.14 
4. 14.30 
5. 14.43 
6. (21.91) 
7. 14.12
8. 13.77 
9. 12.46 
10. 16.09 
11. (12.24)
12. 16.46 

AVG = 14.87
Cube: Meiying

I am the picture of inconsistency...


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 16, 2016)

CFOP - Thunderclap V1

1. 18.59
2. 15.03
3. 14.87
4. 12.75
5. 16.37
6. 16.50
7. 13.53
8. 12.20
9. 14.65
10. (17.44)
11. (11.91)
12. 13.84
Average: 14.44


----------



## mafergut (Oct 16, 2016)

*Round 63*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Qiyi Valk 3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-16
*avg of 12: 18.14*

Time List:
1. (13.95) R' F2 B' L D F R D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L' 
2. 18.74 F R' D2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R D' U L' D2 
3. 19.66 L2 D' L' F D F L2 D2 F' R' D2 F2 B2 U F2 U D2 R2 F2 B2 U' 
4. 19.79 L' B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' L2 F2 L2 R D' L' B 
5. (22.69) D2 B D' L' F' B' D R' U R2 F2 R2 F B2 U2 D2 L2 F D2 F 
6. 16.63 F U D2 L' D' F B L' D' F2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 
7. 19.29 U R2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 U L2 U' B U B U2 R D' L2 B F' L' 
8. 18.34 B2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F R2 L' U R' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 
9. 17.36 U' F2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 U L' F' L' F2 D' L2 B' F' 
10. 14.53 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F R2 F D' L F' U2 F' R F R' U' F' 
11. 18.49 D F D F' U' L2 D2 L F2 R2 B L2 F R2 B' U2 B2 D2 U' 
12. 18.52 D U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R U2 F L' R2 B' R U2 R' F

Very inconsistent. Some nice solves and also some very bad ones. In part due to the light turning of the cube which I cannot always fully control. Maybe I should slow it down with lube but I'm afraid to spoil the great out-of-box feeling.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 16, 2016)

*Round 63 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week but lots of sub-15 results. Keep pushing!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R63 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 64*
*Expected closing time: Sunday October 23rd*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B' D R2 B' U' R B' U' R F 
2. R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 L D U2 R2 B L2 F R B R' 
3. F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' U' B L2 D U2 F2 U2 B F2 R' 
4. B F2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R F R2 B' F U L B' F U' 
5. D R2 D2 R L U B R2 D R' U B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 
6. R U L2 F2 B' U2 L' B U R U' D R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D F2 
7. R' F' U2 L' B2 U D' R B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' 
8. F' D2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 R B' L B2 R' B R' F2 
9. D B' D' F L' U F' U2 D B' R B2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R' 
10. D L U2 F' U' L' F' L F R' F2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U 
11. L D' R2 L F2 D R B F2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 L B2 F' 
12. L U2 L2 U2 R U2 R F2 R2 F' L' U2 R2 F2 D U2 L' B2 U' 

Good luck!


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Oct 16, 2016)

was wondering if I could continue the thread even though I graduated


----------



## mafergut (Oct 16, 2016)

Jake Donnelly said:


> was wondering if I could continue the thread even though I graduated


Of course you can. Simply add "Alumni" to your results (anyway, if you don't add it, I will remember that you already graduated, of course). We will be happy to have you here for as long as you want. The more the merrier, or so they say


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Jason Green (Oct 18, 2016)

Round 64
CFOP - Yuexiao

Sub 19 is really my next target, so this is not bad.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-17
*avg of 12: 18.93*

Time List:
1. (29.00) U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B' D R2 B' U' R B' U' R F 
2. 21.07 R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 L D U2 R2 B L2 F R B R' 
3. 17.02 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' U' B L2 D U2 F2 U2 B F2 R' 
4. 17.58 B F2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R F R2 B' F U L B' F U' 
5. 17.69 D R2 D2 R L U B R2 D R' U B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 
6. (15.83) R U L2 F2 B' U2 L' B U R U' D R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D F2 
7. 20.68 R' F' U2 L' B2 U D' R B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' 
8. 19.34 F' D2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 R B' L B2 R' B R' F2 
9. 18.85 D B' D' F L' U F' U2 D B' R B2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R' 
10. 19.13 D L U2 F' U' L' F' L F R' F2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U 
11. 16.34 L D' R2 L F2 D R B F2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 L B2 F' 
12. 21.64 L U2 L2 U2 R U2 R F2 R2 F' L' U2 R2 F2 D U2 L' B2 U'


----------



## Berd (Oct 18, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-18
*avg of 12: 14.47*

Time List:
16.11, 14.50, 13.23, (12.57), 13.62, 14.15, 16.79, (17.05), 13.02, 14.55, 15.68, 13.00

Woo!


----------



## biscuit (Oct 19, 2016)

1. 13.66 L' F2 R' B2 U2 B' U' F B' L F2 R B2 U2 F2 B2 L U2 R' B2 
2. (21.98) R2 B D2 L2 B U2 F' L2 D2 U2 L' F' R' D' L2 B D' F2 D' R2 
3. 16.41 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D U B L D B' F R' D' R' U' 
4. 13.98 F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B D L' U' R B' L2 B L' U2 
5. 16.49 B L2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' U' L' B F U2 F' L D' U' L' 
6. 16.50 F B2 D2 R F2 L2 R D2 R B2 F2 U2 F L B2 R' F' U' B2 D B 
7. 16.47 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' B L' F' L' B L' D' U2 L D2 
8. (13.60) U2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 D F' R' D2 L2 F' L' U' R' B2 F' 
9. 13.91 L2 U2 L D2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R B D U L' B' U' F' L2 R 
10. 14.46 U' R F U' D F L' U L' F' D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 
11. 13.80 B2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 L D2 L' D F' U R2 D L2 B2 D2 B' 
12. 15.52 U B R' B' D L' F' R' L F U2 F2 L2 B' R2 B D2 L2 D2

AVG = 15.12
Cube: Meiying

WHY! I screwed up that last solve.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 20, 2016)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Thunderclap V1

14.03, 14.98, 14.70, 14.54, 14.46, 13.91, 14.49, 15.12, 12.00, 16.43, 13.40, 13.92 = 14.35 ao12


----------



## Skyacinth (Oct 20, 2016)

Round 64
CFOP - Cubicle GTS M

*Average of 12: 14.97
*
15.92, 14.38, (17.01), 13.69, 16.06, 14.48, (13.11), 14.35, 16.53, 14.64, 13.48, 16.15

Wayyyyy too inconsistent. The 3 13's saved me, haven't been doing very well recently, but just made the cutoff, so yay(?).

2/3


----------



## mafergut (Oct 21, 2016)

*Round 64*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Qiyi Valk 3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-21
*avg of 12: 18.27*

Time List:
1. (15.64) U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B' D R2 B' U' R B' U' R F 
2. 18.58 R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 L D U2 R2 B L2 F R B R' 
3. 18.93 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' U' B L2 D U2 F2 U2 B F2 R' 
4. 20.10 B F2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R F R2 B' F U L B' F U' 
5. 17.97 D R2 D2 R L U B R2 D R' U B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 
6. 16.82 R U L2 F2 B' U2 L' B U R U' D R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D F2 
7. (22.04) R' F' U2 L' B2 U D' R B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' 
8. 16.49 F' D2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 R B' L B2 R' B R' F2 
9. 17.24 D B' D' F L' U F' U2 D B' R B2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R' 
10. 17.38 D L U2 F' U' L' F' L F R' F2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U 
11. 19.40 L D' R2 L F2 D R B F2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 L B2 F' 
12. 19.79 L U2 L2 U2 R U2 R F2 R2 F' L' U2 R2 F2 D U2 L' B2 U'


----------



## mafergut (Oct 23, 2016)

*Round 64 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week but again many sub-15 results.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R64 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 65*
*Expected closing time: Sunday October 30th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. D B' U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 D' R D B' L' D F2 R2 D' 
2. R2 F2 D B2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 F R' B' F U' B U F 
3. U2 L R D2 U2 L B2 L' F2 D2 B2 D L' R' F' L U' F D B R 
4. U B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 U2 B D F U B F2 R B2 R' 
5. B' R D2 L2 F2 R' U D F L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 
6. F' R2 L' F2 U F L D2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 
7. B' U2 L' B' U' B2 R' B2 L D B' R2 L2 F D2 R2 B' R2 F' B' 
8. R F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R' B' L' U B2 D' B' F' L' F U2 
9. D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 R D2 L2 U2 D' L2 B2 L U2 B L2 F 
10. R U2 F' L U2 F U2 D F' L U2 L F2 R2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 
11. L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F' L U' R' U2 B' F' D F2 R 
12. D2 F' R2 D' R D B2 R2 D U2 B' R2 F' U2 F' B2 L2 B' 

Good luck!


----------



## Skyacinth (Oct 24, 2016)

Round 65
CFOP - Cubicle GTS M

*Average of 12: 14.33
*
13.28, 16.34, 13.49, 15.56, (21.19), 14.25, 12.90, 13.45, 15.53, (12.58), 14.79, 13.65

dat 21 tho

Well that was awesome, didn't expect that to go so smoothly, lol. Still going to compete in this competition, it's fun!

3/3


----------



## Gage4c (Oct 28, 2016)

Method CFOP
Cube Moyu Aulong V2
(Are these necessary?^^^)

17.69, 19.40, 17.92, 16.58, 22.51,18.64, 15.64, 17.33, 15.91, 21.33,18.66, 21.77 = 18.32
I have a while to go.. Ill get there though. Sub 19 is fine for me, ill get there slowly!


----------



## mafergut (Oct 28, 2016)

Gage4c said:


> Method CFOP
> Cube Moyu Aulong V2
> (Are these necessary?^^^)



It's nice to have to include it in the stats page but I don't really need it, only the times. Welcome to the race, by the way


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 30, 2016)

Cube: Premium Weilong GTS
Method: CFOP
16.22, 15.85, 13.14, 12.96, 13.71, 16.47, 17.66, 14.68, 13.47, 14.58, 14.73, 16.86 = 14.98 ao12


----------



## mafergut (Oct 30, 2016)

*Round 65*
Method: CFOP Dual CN
Cube: Qiyi Valk 3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-30
*avg of 12: 17.79*

Time List:
15.65, (14.13), 17.71, 20.01, 16.04, 18.36, 19.73, (22.25), 17.92, 17.63, 17.40, 17.41

Starting to get more 17.xx Ao12 lately. Sign of improvement but also still so far from sub-15.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 30, 2016)

*Round 65 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congratulations @Skyacinth and @TheRubiksCombo for graduating this week. You can keep participating as Alumni.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R65 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 66*
*Expected closing time: Sunday November 6th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R D2 U' F2 U B L D2 R B L2 U'
2. F2 D2 L2 R' F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' D' L2 R2 F' D2 U2 R F L' B'
3. B' L2 U' B R2 D L F2 D2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B D'
4. D' F' D R' L B D' R D' L2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L F2 B2 L
5. R2 D' U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F' R' D R2 U' R' D R' B' U
6. R L2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B' R2 D U F' D F L R' B D'
7. U2 R2 B2 F D2 B U2 L2 F' D2 L D' R D2 B2 F D L F2 D'
8. F' L2 B' D' R U B U2 L B2 D' L2 F2 U D R2 U L2 U2 R
9. L U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R D' U' R2 B R' B2 L' B2 U' F'
10. D L' D2 F2 U' R B U' R F U B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 F2
11. F B U D F2 R B D R' L2 F2 U' F2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L
12. L' D2 L2 B D' R' B L B D R2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 F R2 F L2

Good luck!


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 30, 2016)

Yay I passed!


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow, I got a sub 20 on the sub 20 race alumni thread, and then came over here and got a 21.06! Crap.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 1, 2016)

avg of 12: 14.55

Time List:
1. 13.80 
2. 16.01 
3. 12.88 
4. 14.73 
5. 14.69 
6. (12.40) 
7. (22.27) 
8. 15.65 
9. 14.48 
10. 16.12 
11. 13.33 
12. 13.85 

Cube: Meiying


----------



## mafergut (Nov 1, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Wow, I got a sub 20 on the sub 20 race alumni thread, and then came over here and got a 21.06! Crap.


Sh*t happens, you know! But that is how improvement works, two steps ahead, one step back, and then there are days and days. Or hours and hours. I suffer the same highs and lows in my times the whole time and it can be frustrating.


----------



## Skyacinth (Nov 7, 2016)

Graduate time

*Cube: Cubicle Weilong GTS M
Ao12: 13.66
*
1. 16.82
2. 14.75
3. 12.25
4. 15.56
5. 14.63
6. 12.26
7. 12.32
8. 12.41
9. (12.19)
10. 12.25
11. (17.22)
12. 13.29

6 12s solves, nice. Was a pretty good average, lol.


----------



## mafergut (Nov 7, 2016)

*Round 66 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R66 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 67*
*Expected closing time: Sunday November 20th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B U' F2 L' B2 F U2 R' D B2
2. R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 R F2 R F R2 F' L' D' F
3. D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F U F L' U F D U B' U'
4. B D' B2 R2 D F' L D2 F' B' U2 L2 D F2 U B2 D F2 U2 R2 U'
5. U' F2 D U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F' D2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' D' B' F
6. U F' U' L' B' L2 U' R' B R2 F R2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' D2
7. L2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 F U R F R2 D' U B' D F' D'
8. F D B U D R2 U' D R' D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2
9. D' L2 B' D' F' R F' D F' U F2 U2 R2 L F2 L F2 U2 R' D2 F2
10. L2 U2 R' B U2 F D R' L' F' B2 U F2 U2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U'
11. U L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 F2 D2 F' R' D' R' U L2 B F L
12. R2 D U R2 U B2 F2 D' L' F2 L2 U F' L D' B F2 U' F

Good luck!


----------



## mafergut (Nov 13, 2016)

As nobody has done this week's scrambles I will extend Round 67 for one more week until Sunday 20th.


----------



## Skyacinth (Nov 14, 2016)

My bad, kinda forgot huehue

Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS M
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 13.92*
1. 11.98
2. 13.18
3. (15.90)
4. 15.85
5. 15.85
6. 14.63
7. 14.78
8. 12.71
9. 13.16
10. 12.73
11. 14.27
12. (9.72) 

Those 15's hurt >.<, but the sub 10 was awesome, those are rare huehue


----------



## efattah (Nov 15, 2016)

Round 67
Cube: Weilong GTS-M
Method: LMCF

16.41 1. D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B U' F2 L' B2 F U2 R' D B2
16.73 2. R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 R F2 R F R2 F' L' D' F
15.63 3. D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F U F L' U F D U B' U'
15.83 4. B D' B2 R2 D F' L D2 F' B' U2 L2 D F2 U B2 D F2 U2 R2 U'
17.37 5. U' F2 D U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F' D2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' D' B' F
17.28 6. U F' U' L' B' L2 U' R' B R2 F R2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' D2
18.07 7. L2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 F U R F R2 D' U B' D F' D'
(18.65) 8. F D B U D R2 U' D R' D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2
17.28 9. D' L2 B' D' F' R F' D F' U F2 U2 R2 L F2 L F2 U2 R' D2 F2
(12.42) 10. L2 U2 R' B U2 F D R' L' F' B2 U F2 U2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U'
18.11 11. U L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 F2 D2 F' R' D' R' U L2 B F L
14.92 12. R2 D U R2 U B2 F2 D' L' F2 L2 U F' L D' B F2 U' F

Average: 16.763


----------



## thecuber3 (Nov 17, 2016)

Alright, first try...


Round 67
Cube: Premium Aolong v2
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 13.39

Time List:
1. 12.91 
2. (9.27) 
3. 14.69 
4. 13.38 
5. 14.11 
6. 11.39 
7. 12.78 
8. 14.20 
9. 14.26 
10. 15.16 
11. (17.40) 
12. 10.98 

Really lucky for me...


----------



## efattah (Nov 17, 2016)

It's pretty amazing how different starts to the solve have such a huge effect. On one of my disappointing 18+ second solves, once the set was done I tried the same scramble again just for fun starting with a different color, and the cube seemed to solve itself in 11.36. If there were only a way to see this in advance...


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 18, 2016)

Haven't done the race in a while, might as well. Let's see how bad I do.

Round: 67
Method: ZZ
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
*Average of 12: 16.56*

1. 16.07
2. 16.09
3. 13.68
4. 18.67
5. 15.30
6. (21.28)
7. 18.97
8. (12.38)
9. 17.44
10. 16.53
11. 15.69
12. 17.12

Well...
Not bad I guess
I want less sup-1[7]s (5)
Only 2 sub-15s ouch
Wow a twelve and a thirteen
That's pretty fast
But
I was expecting more 14s


----------



## mafergut (Nov 24, 2016)

*Round 67 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Welcome to the new participants. As I will be busy next week I put the scrambles now (I'm already late) but will give you 9 days until the following Sunday.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R66 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 68*
*Expected closing time: Sunday December 4th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 R' D' F D2 F2 L' U R' F' U' 
2. D2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B L' D B D' R' F D B2 F D2 F 
3. R2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R B' U2 B U F L2 D2 U' R 
4. U B' D R' D B L F2 D' F' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 
5. R' U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L D' B2 F2 D B L' U2 F2 
6. R B2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L F' U' R U B2 U' L F' 
7. U B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' L B D' R U2 L R2 U' B2 
8. R2 B R L2 D L U2 B' R L2 B2 L U2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R' U' 
9. R L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B U R' D F' L' D L2 R' 
10. D F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R D U' L B' R2 B' D B' D2 
11. L U' L' F R F2 D2 F' D' F2 R2 L U2 L' F2 R L F2 D2 F 
12. D2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' F2 U' F2 D2 F R' F D' L 

Good luck!


----------



## thecuber3 (Nov 24, 2016)

Race to sub 15 Round 68

Ok, 2nd try- again, really lucky. 

Cube: aolong v2

ao12: 13.757

1. 15.628
2. 13.795
3. 13.978
4. (16.399)
5. 13.195
6. 14.022
7. 12.093
8. (11.101)
9. 13.218
10. 14.28
11. 14.979
12. 12.389


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocpoc47 (Nov 25, 2016)

*Average: 18.47*
Standard deviation: 2.07

Cube: GuoGuan Yuexiao
Method: CFOP

1. 17.33
2. 19.38
3. 17.64
4. 22.31
5. 16.32
6. 18.83
7. 16.21
8. 18.37
9. 20.02
10. (22.42)
11. 18.29
12. (16.02)

Pretty awful.. I'll do better next time


----------



## Skyacinth (Nov 29, 2016)

Graduate time

Cube: Valk M
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 12.62*
(14.49) 
12.79 
12.49
13.25 
12.83 
13.40
(9.88)
12.59 
12.15
11.26 
13.52
11.89

Wow, uh, that was pretty good. No sup-15 solves and a sub-10, would love if this happened consistently. Who knows, maybe it will soon. If I do this constantly I can get finals at my next comp, just gotta hope xp.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 2, 2016)

Round: 68
Method: ZZ (YB primarily, but YO neutral if needed)
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
*Average of 12: 15.09*

1. 16.39
2. (10.75) - Oh, nice
3. 16.17
4. 13.64,
5. 14.20
6. 15.26
7. 16.40 - Ug, missed EO, so I had to pure flip two edges. Probably cost me the average
8. (19.01)
9. 13.23
10. 15.57
11. 14.59
12. 15.39

This.
Was.
So.
Close.
I had a 12 before I started this average, so my ao12 was consistently sub-15 until the last solve.
WHY
7/12 sup-15s; I need to get 5/12 or less.
Oh hay, I have a sub-15 ao50 too.


----------



## Sitkhom (Dec 2, 2016)

Round 68
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk
Generado por csTimer el 2016-12-2
Avg de 12: 13.65

Lista de tiempos:
1. 12.66 L F U2 B2 D L B U' R F' U2 D2 B' L2 F R2 F' R2 F2 D2 
2. 12.23 D L2 F2 D B' U' L B2 R' U B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 R 
3. 13.40 D2 B D2 B' U2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 F R' B2 U2 R2 U' R F2 U F' U 
4. 12.45 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 F' D2 F' R2 D' L F' R U B2 F2 L F2 
5. (11.33) L B2 R2 D' F2 D' U B2 U R2 D2 B L D2 L F2 R2 D B' L 
6. (16.52) B U L2 F' L D2 L B' L' U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D F2 D2 B2 L 
7. 16.19 F2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 R B2 D2 B' D' R' F' R D' R2 U L2 R' 
8. 15.15 R2 F' R2 F D2 F' L2 B R2 F' R2 L' B D2 F' D L' F2 U2 F 
9. 13.22 R2 D B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R' B2 F' U2 B2 R2 F D' R' 
10. 12.89 F U2 R U' F D2 F U L' D2 R2 U' F2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B 
11. 14.72 B U L B2 R D' F' U F L B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 
12. 13.58 U2 B U2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F L' U' B' F L' D2 L D U L
3 sup 15 :/


----------



## billthebadger (Dec 2, 2016)

Round 68
Method: CFOP
Cube: Meiying

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-2
avg of 12: 13.46

Time List:
1. 12.56 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 R' D' F D2 F2 L' U R' F' U' 
2. (17.77) D2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B L' D B D' R' F D B2 F D2 F 
3. 14.46 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R B' U2 B U F L2 D2 U' R 
4. 12.01 U B' D R' D B L F2 D' F' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 
5. 13.08 R' U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L D' B2 F2 D B L' U2 F2 
6. 12.22 R B2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L F' U' R U B2 U' L F' 
7. (11.93) U B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' L B D' R U2 L R2 U' B2 
8. 13.08 R2 B R L2 D L U2 B' R L2 B2 L U2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R' U' 
9. 14.94 R L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B U R' D F' L' D L2 R' 
10. 15.92 D F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R D U' L B' R2 B' D B' D2 
11. 14.32 L U' L' F R F2 D2 F' D' F2 R2 L U2 L' F2 R L F2 D2 F 
12. 11.98 D2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' F2 U' F2 D2 F R' F D' L


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, I guess I'll close the round this time. Mainly because I want to compete.
Hopefully @mafergut will be back soon, as I won't be able to keep up this thread.

*
Round 68 Results:*
pocpoc47 - - - 18.47 [0/3]
GenTheThief - 15.09 [0/3]
thecube3 - - - 13.75 [2/3]
Sitkhom - - - -13.65 [1/3]
billthebadger - 13.46 [1/3]
Skyacinth - - - 12.62 Alumni

*Race to Sub 15 - Round 69
Expected closing time: Sunday December 18th (hopefully)*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. F2 L2 U2 F U2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R F2 U F2 U B' L B2 F' U2
2. D2 R2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 B2 L' U2 B' U' F2 R' F' D' B F2
3. U B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B D2 R' U' F R' U2 L2 B U2
4. D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' R2 D L2 R' B' R2 D F2 L' R2 U' B2 U2
5. F R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B L D2 B' R2 U R' D' B2 F R'
6. F D' L' B' U' B L' B D2 L F2 U B2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D
7. U' F' L2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F L2 F R' B2 D2 B' D' L D2 L
8. B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U F2 R B' D' L U R2 D R' F L2
9. F R2 U L' U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L' B2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 L2 F U2 L2 F2
10. F' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L F' D R D' U F2 L B
11. U2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 D2 U2 B' R' B2 D2 F2 D R U2 L R'
12. D' B2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' F R' B D2 R2 B' U' F' L2 B'

Good luck!


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 11, 2016)

Round: 68
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ
Average: 14.19

1. 12.74
2. 14.73
3. 13.69
4. 14.31 - accidentally did my OH F-perm, probably added a whole second
5. 16.80 - I tried to hard to keep some block during EO + F2L transition
6. 13.90
7. 15.99
8. (17.12)
9. (11.95)
10. 13.65
11. 13.33
12. 13.06

Yeeeeee
Almost sub-14
very nice

lol I was able to roll the 17 and 11 for a pure 13 ao5.
not pb but still cool


----------



## thecuber3 (Dec 12, 2016)

Race to sub-15
Round 69
Cube: GTS M
ao12: 14.81

1) (12.366)
2) 16.039
3) 15.782
4) 12.644
5) 13.422
6) 15.874
7) 15.515
8) 14.066
9) (18.423)
10) 14.929
11) 16.022
12) 13.794

Well. That was inconsistent.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 12, 2016)

Sorry that I missed two weeks in a row but the weekends were busy and I can no longer post the scrambles during the week.

Sent from my Nexus 4 with Tapatalk


----------



## mickael (Dec 13, 2016)

*ROUND 69
Method : CFOP
Cube : Gans Air 356 (Purple things)*

Hi, fresh graduated from sub20, here my times!

avg12 : 19.01

18.52, 15.25, (27.96), 18.46, 19.87, 18.95, 18.25, (15.15), 19.73, 20.01, 19.20, 21.82

See you next week guys!


----------



## billthebadger (Dec 14, 2016)

Round 69
Method: CFOP
Cube: Meiying

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-14
avg of 12: 13.87

Time List:
1. (9.79) F2 L2 U2 F U2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R F2 U F2 U B' L B2 F' U2 
2. 12.99 D2 R2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 B2 L' U2 B' U' F2 R' F' D' B F2 
3. 15.31 U B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B D2 R' U' F R' U2 L2 B U2 
4. (16.22) D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' R2 D L2 R' B' R2 D F2 L' R2 U' B2 U2 
5. 13.15 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B L D2 B' R2 U R' D' B2 F R' 
6. 14.84 F D' L' B' U' B L' B D2 L F2 U B2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D 
7. 12.11 U' F' L2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F L2 F R' B2 D2 B' D' L D2 L 
8. 13.39 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U F2 R B' D' L U R2 D R' F L2 
9. 15.07 F R2 U L' U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L' B2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 
10. 12.25 F' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L F' D R D' U F2 L B 
11. 16.16 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 D2 U2 B' R' B2 D2 F2 D R U2 L R' 
12. 13.40 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' F R' B D2 R2 B' U' F' L2 B'


----------



## mafergut (Dec 17, 2016)

C'mon guys. I'm back. I'll close the round tomorrow so, still plenty of time to post your averages.
Also just wanted to point out that last week's result by Sitkhom was not (1/3) because he has already graduated some weeks ago. Other than that, thanks a lot @GenTheThief for taking over the thread while I was off.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 18, 2016)

*Round 69 Results*

Thank you all for participating and sorry for missing a couple of weeks. Thanks @GenTheThief again for taking over. Congrats to @thecuber3 who graduates this week!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R69 Standings







I cannot post scrambles next weekend so I will try to close this round a bit early on Thursday and leave scrambles for the two Christmas weeks. I'll be back in January so, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all.

*Race to Sub 15 - Round 70*
*Expected closing time: Thursday December 22nd*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B D2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F D B L D U2 F' U' R D L' 
2. D L' F U2 F' L' U D' F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F B2 L2 U2 L' 
3. D2 L D2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 D F U' R2 B L2 R' D2 B' R' 
4. U' L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' B' R' F2 R2 D2 B' R D F2 L' 
5. B' L2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 F U B2 R F2 D' F' D2 F R2 F 
6. F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L' F' B2 U B' R2 B D2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R 
7. F R2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F R2 U2 B' D R' U B2 D' R2 D L' U2 
8. L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 U L R D2 R F D L B' R2 U R 
9. R F2 U2 R D2 B2 F2 L D2 L' D' F L' D2 U2 L F R D' R2 
10. L' B' U2 F R' B2 U D F U F2 D2 L' U2 D2 B2 R2 L' B2 R2 D2 
11. L' B L F' L' B R' U F' R D2 L2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 R B2 L' 
12. D' B U' B L D F2 B' L D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 F' U2 D2 

Good luck!


----------



## Skyacinth (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh forgot about this, lol.

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk M
*Ao12: 12.70*
(9.13)
11.78
13.72
12.59
13.95
13.17
10.86
12.13
13.69
12.39
(14.21)
12.68

The 14 hurt (irony, considering just about a month ago a 14 would be gr8 xd), but overall nice. The almost sub 9 was gr8. Also I didn't make finals at the comp, I'm bad so I avged just over 14 and did bad >.<.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Dec 19, 2016)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong GTS (Not my main, it was just closer)

1: 15.25
2: 13.60
3: 16.11
4: 15.62
5: 14.19
6: 17.68
7: (13.25)
8: 13.59
9: (19.27)
10: 16.20
11: 14.63
12: 18.93

Average: 15.58

I don't know what happened with that 18 and 19...
Oh well, room for improvement.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 20, 2016)

R70 Alumni (CFOP, Yuexiao)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-19
avg of 12: 13.761

Time List:
13.604, 14.463, 12.067, 14.301, 12.131, 14.500, (11.121), 15.486+, 12.645, 14.063, (15.490), 14.346

good


----------



## EntireTV (Dec 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-19
avg of 12: 18.62

Time List:
1. 19.95 B D2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F D B L D U2 F' U' R D L' 
2. 15.52 D L' F U2 F' L' U D' F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F B2 L2 U2 L' 
3. 16.98 D2 L D2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 D F U' R2 B L2 R' D2 B' R' 
4. 15.54 U' L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' B' R' F2 R2 D2 B' R D F2 L' 
5. 15.55 B' L2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 F U B2 R F2 D' F' D2 F R2 F 
6. 21.10 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L' F' B2 U B' R2 B D2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R 
7. 21.23 F R2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F R2 U2 B' D R' U B2 D' R2 D L' U2 
8. (14.93) L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 U L R D2 R F D L B' R2 U R 
9. (23.26) R F2 U2 R D2 B2 F2 L D2 L' D' F L' D2 U2 L F R D' R2 
10. 20.90 L' B' U2 F R' B2 U D F U F2 D2 L' U2 D2 B2 R2 L' B2 R2 D2 
11. 21.12 L' B L F' L' B R' U F' R D2 L2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 R B2 L' 
12. 18.24 D' B U' B L D F2 B' L D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 F' U2 D2


----------



## Forcefulness (Dec 21, 2016)

r70 (Cfop random cubes)
trash average tbh 15.3 global

avg of 12: 17.20

Time List:
17.22, 17.33, (14.43), 20.02+, 19.68, 15.76, 15.70+, 16.63, 17.20, 14.94, 17.55, (20.18)


----------



## mafergut (Dec 22, 2016)

*Round 70 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R70 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 71 & 72*
*Expected closing time: Monday, January 2nd*

*Scrambles for Round 71 (generated with csTimer):*
1. U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R U' L R F D2 B D' R U'
2. D B2 L' F' D R2 U' D2 B' D2 R U2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2
3. B2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 L' U' R2 B R F' D R B D2 U'
4. D B2 L2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R B U F L2 D' R F2 L2
5. U2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 F2 R U B' L R F2 D U2 F' D2
6. U L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F D L D2 U B2 L' D F R'
7. R' B' D2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 F R2 B2 F' L B2 U' R2 D2 R B2 L2 F
8. L U2 L' F2 L F2 R' F2 R' U2 B' D2 U2 F R B R' D' U'
9. U2 D' F' D' L' F2 R' U' L U2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 L2
10. F L F B' L2 D' R' U2 F' L' B D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B'
11. R2 B L2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 L' B2 D L B D F U'
12. F' R B' R2 L2 B' D B U2 L B2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 D

*Scrambles for Round 72:*
1. L' B' R' D B L' D B' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' L2 B2 L2 U2
2. B2 D2 U2 L2 F R2 F D2 B2 U2 B L' R B' U2 B D' F2 D2 L'
3. B F2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B' L U F2 D2 B' L B2 D2
4. R2 L' U' B D' R' F D2 L' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 F
5. U' R' U2 L2 R B2 R U2 L U2 F2 B L' D2 F' L F' D' R2 F'
6. U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 B' U F' L R D' L2 U' F2
7. U F U D' L F B' L2 D R D B2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D L2
8. D' B2 R D2 L F2 L F2 R D' R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' D L
9. R F2 L2 D2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R' U B2 L D U B' L2 U R D2
10. F' D2 R2 D2 B R2 F U2 L2 D2 F L D B2 F D' R' B' R2 U' F'
11. B U2 B' R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 R' B R2 F U2 B' R' U L2
12. D2 B2 F D2 L2 B D2 F' U2 F' D B' D' R D' L' U2 B2 R2 F2

Good luck!


----------



## sam596 (Dec 24, 2016)

*Round 71
Method: CFOP
Cube: DIY Valk 3 M

Ao12: 16.67*
Time List:
15.52, 17.89, 16.07, 16.67, 15.62, 16.90, 17.30, (20.25), 15.56, 18.73, 16.40, (14.07)

*Round 72
Cube: DIY Valk 3 M

Ao12: 17.46*
Time List:
15.56, 19.84, 19.55, (14.71), 18.85, (20.78), 15.16, 17.64, 16.39, 17.70, 15.37, 18.55

EDIT: added method


----------



## Survfour (Dec 27, 2016)

*Round 71*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air

Ao12: 13.53

Time List: 12.76, 13.98, (9.12), 16.30, (16.69), 12.96, 15.40, 12.05, 11.80, 13.99, 15.13, 10.89


*Round 72*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air

Ao12: 13.36

Time List: 12.05, 15.04, (15.64), 14.17, 13.73, (11.03), 15.41, 13.41, 14.72, 11.06, 11.61, 12.36


----------



## theunliked (Dec 28, 2016)

*Round 72
Method: CFOP
Cube: AoLong v2 Enhanced*

Times List: (19.35), 18.93, 19.13, 16.04, 16.86, 19.32, 17.32, 18.16, 16.05, 15.52, 13.49, (13.07) = *16.94
*
Wasn't really warmed up when I started, but it got better near the end.

By the way, what timer do you guys use? cstimer doesn't list times. I have to type it out manually.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 28, 2016)

theunliked said:


> *Round 72
> Method: CFOP
> Cube: AoLong v2 Enhanced*
> 
> ...


Welcome to the race. csTimer does list times. You just have to, for example, click on the Ao12 time you did and you will get a screen listing all the times in the average, which you can easily copy.

Sent from my Nexus 4 with Tapatalk


----------



## Dash Lambda (Dec 28, 2016)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air (Blue Springs)

Round 71
1: 14.42
2: 13.79
3: (18.17)
4: 15.97
5: 14.07
6: 13.39
7: 14.16
8: 18.06
9: 16.01
10: 14.94
11: 15.33
12: (11.78)
Avg: 15.01

Round 72
1: 16.62
2: 14.86
3: 15.43
4: 17.13
5: (13.77)
6: (18.68)
7: 14.67
8: 17.91
9: 17.87
10: 15.51
11: 13.79
12: 14.09
Avg: 15.79


----------



## efattah (Dec 28, 2016)

Cube: Weilong-GTS-M
Method: LMCF

Round 71
16.83
15.70
18.54
16.78
15.44
17.26
(13.82)
18.50
17.67
17.00
(18.76)
14.55 
Average = 16.82

Round 72
15.12
14.64
13.35
14.83
16.04
14.38
(19.42)
(10.91)
17.92
14.68
16.57
15.95 
Average = 15.34


----------



## theunliked (Dec 29, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Welcome to the race. csTimer does list times. You just have to, for example, click on the Ao12 time you did and you will get a screen listing all the times in the average, which you can easily copy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 with Tapatalk



Oh...thanks.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 2, 2017)

I will give you a couple more days to finish these two rounds and post new scrambles on Wednesday.
Happy New Year to you all and welcome to the new racers!


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 2, 2017)

Round 71:
avg of 12: 19.31
Time List:
1. 19.91 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R U' L R F D2 B D' R U' 
2. 17.94 D B2 L' F' D R2 U' D2 B' D2 R U2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 
3. (13.65) B2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 L' U' R2 B R F' D R B D2 U' 
4. 17.02 D B2 L2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R B U F L2 D' R F2 L2 
5. 20.12 U2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 F2 R U B' L R F2 D U2 F' D2 
6. 20.59 U L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F D L D2 U B2 L' D F R' 
7. 18.81 R' B' D2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 F R2 B2 F' L B2 U' R2 D2 R B2 L2 F 
8. 24.08 L U2 L' F2 L F2 R' F2 R' U2 B' D2 U2 F R B R' D' U' 
9. 18.36 U2 D' F' D' L' F2 R' U' L U2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 
10. 17.82 F L F B' L2 D' R' U2 F' L' B D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' 
11. (26.13) R2 B L2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 L' B2 D L B D F U' 
12. 18.45 F' R B' R2 L2 B' D B U2 L B2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 D

Disappointed in this. I just wasn't focused.


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 2, 2017)

Round 72:
avg of 12: 19.24

Time List:
1. 18.52 L' B' R' D B L' D B' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' L2 B2 L2 U2 
2. 18.56 B2 D2 U2 L2 F R2 F D2 B2 U2 B L' R B' U2 B D' F2 D2 L' 
3. 19.72 B F2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B' L U F2 D2 B' L B2 D2 
4. 18.87 R2 L' U' B D' R' F D2 L' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 F 
5. (14.96) U' R' U2 L2 R B2 R U2 L U2 F2 B L' D2 F' L F' D' R2 F' 
6. 17.16 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 B' U F' L R D' L2 U' F2 
7. 20.10 U F U D' L F B' L2 D R D B2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D L2 
8. (22.63) D' B2 R D2 L F2 L F2 R D' R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' D L 
9. 21.00 R F2 L2 D2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R' U B2 L D U B' L2 U R D2 
10. 19.18 F' D2 R2 D2 B R2 F U2 L2 D2 F L D B2 F D' R' B' R2 U' F' 
11. 19.59 B U2 B' R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 R' B R2 F U2 B' R' U L2 
12. 19.65 D2 B2 F D2 L2 B D2 F' U2 F' D B' D' R D' L' U2 B2 R2 F2

Trying to watch the rose parade, eat breakfast, and cube at once


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jan 11, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Cubicle Valk M

Round 71
avg of 12: DNF (Scrambles aren't from this)

Time List:
1. DNF(16.91) D' R2 D L2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 B U' R D' U2 F' L' B' L R' 
2. 18.34 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' R D' U' B' F' R' U L2 D L' 
3. 18.96 R' U2 F' L2 B R2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L' U' R2 D' U' R' U' F' 
4. 17.66 R F2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 F' L2 R' B R2 F' D' U' B' 
5. 16.91 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B' L2 U2 B' L B R' D' L U 
6. 22.69 U2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D F R B F' D' F' U' R' U2 F2 
7. (DNF(27.27)) L' U2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 B' L D' U F L R2 D2 L2 
8. (13.47) U R2 F' R2 B' L' D2 B L' F' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 
9. 19.56+ U F2 D2 B D2 U2 F R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L' B' U2 B2 D' U' R' F2 
10. 19.32 F D' L B2 R F' L' U R' L2 F' U2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' 
11. 20.90+ L2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 U2 F L' U R2 F' D2 U R' U' L D2 
12. 18.12 B U2 L' F2 R' B2 L F2 R' D2 U2 R' D' L' F2 U' F' D' R2 U2

Round 72
avg of 12: 18.18 (Scrambles aren't from this)

Time List:
1. 21.54 L' F2 R2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 U' B' U L' F2 L U L 
2. 18.94 D' F2 B R' F L' U2 R D' F' D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 
3. 16.76 L B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 L' U B R F L' D B2 D' U' F' 
4. (25.02) L B2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 L U2 R2 U F2 U' F D B' U' R2 U' R2 
5. 18.78 R2 U F2 D B2 D B2 F2 U R2 U2 B' D L2 U2 L' D' F2 D B2 U' 
6. 18.77 F U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B R' U F' L' R' F2 L R2 
7. 17.79 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R B' L2 B U R U L B' 
8. 17.89 F L2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 L' U2 R D2 U B' D U2 L U 
9. 14.62 R' F' D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B F R U L U2 
10. 19.06 R B' L D' B2 R D L2 F R' B D2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 F 
11. 17.66 B' L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F L2 R' B' L B' R D 
12. (13.56) R2 D' L' U2 D2 F' L' U2 B D F2 U2 L' U2 F2 R F2 B2 R U2 B2

Not too happy with the first average, but the second was good.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 12, 2017)

*Round 71
AO12: 19.04*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3


Spoiler: Solve Times



1. 20.01
2. 16.83
3. 20.94
4. 18.63
5. 20.94
6. 20.76
7. (25.81)
8. (15.75)
9. 16.27
10. 17.08
11. 17.91
12. 20.95




*
Round 72
AO12: 17.86*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3


Spoiler: Solve Times



1. 16.92
2. 18.50
3. 19.29
4. 17.75
5. 14.21
6. 15.64
7. 19.60
8. (21.22)
9. 17.31
10. 20.56
11. (14.14)
12. 18.79




Just graduated from sub-20, but hasn't been announced yet. Wanted to try my hand at this, and quite frankly, I think I'll only come back once I learn my OLLs. I don't know, it's also a fun challenge that I know I won't be beating any time soon.


----------



## sam596 (Jan 12, 2017)

Y'all got any more of them scrambles?


----------



## mafergut (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry. As there were no posts on the thread I forgot. I'll post new scrambles tomorrow but if anybody wants to post a new average you can do so with your own scrambles

Sent from my Nexus 4 with Tapatalk


----------



## mafergut (Jan 14, 2017)

*Round 71 & 72 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week but a lot of new racers. Welcome to you all!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R72 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 73*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, January 22nd*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B2 D U F2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 D F2 L' F' R B2 R' B U' L U R
2. F R2 F D2 U2 L2 D' R' U2 F' R U R' B2 D' U
3. D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 B D2 R2 F D B' R' D' B' F2
4. B L2 B' F' U2 F D2 U2 F2 L U F R' B L' U L' B2 R2
5. F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 D' F' U' R' D' B2 R' D2 L2
6. B' U' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 B' U' B D' U2 L' B F
7. R U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' B' R2 F' L2 R2 D' L' U2 F'
8. F B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B' L2 D L U' B F' U' R
9. F U' F R D R L' U F' R' F' L2 F' R2 D2 F R2 U2 B L2 B
10. U' F' D L' B' L D2 F L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F'
11. R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D' R' F' D' U' F' L' U2 L2 U R'
12. B' L' B2 L R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' U R' D L F2 R2 B D' U2

Good luck!


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 14, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air (Blue Springs)

Round 73
1: 13.43
2: 15.63
3: 13.93
4: 14.13
5: 13.71
6: 13.27
7: 15.31
8: 15.00
9: (17.12)
10: 15.57
11: (11.77)
12: 13.50
Avg: 14.35

Woo! Finally got a sub-15 Ao12 on here!


----------



## mafergut (Jan 15, 2017)

*Race to sub15 - Round 73*
Cube: Qiyi Valk 3 stickerless
Method: CFOP

*avg of 12: 18.58*
20.64, 17.79, 19.65, 18.51, 18.11, 20.76, 16.86, 16.76, 17.19, (21.36), (15.60), 19.52

Like two months since I last participated. As far as always from sub-15 but not bad taking into account that it was full CN and that I'm focused lately on 4x4 and 5x5 and did this average without any warmup (but after finishing a 4x4 Ao50).


----------



## DELToS (Jan 15, 2017)

Round 73
Cube: WeiLong GTS M
CFOP
avg of 12: 16.20

Time List:
1. (20.80) 
2. 14.42 
3. (14.26)
4. 17.06 
5. 14.98 
6. 15.12 
7. 18.92 
8. 16.11 
9. 17.19 
10. 14.46 
11. 17.18 
12. 16.56


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jan 15, 2017)

Round 73
Cube: Cubicle Valk M
Method: CFOP
avg of 12: 16.20

Time List:
1. 14.84
2. 17.87
3. 16.59
4. 18.45
5. 13.29
6. 17.10
7. 27.80
8. 16.44
9. 16.48
10. 12.89
11. 16.71
12. 14.18


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 20, 2017)

*Round 73
AO12: 17.80*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3


Spoiler: Solve Times



1. 18.97
2. 18.13
3. 14.42
4. 18.34
5. 16.36
6. 16.62
7. 18.51
8. 16.00
9. 17.87
10. 18.88
11. 19.21
12. 18.26


----------



## TwistAL (Jan 20, 2017)

round 73
cube: Weilong GTS, Aolong V2
Method: CFOP


Spoiler: times



1. 15.19
2. 16.98
3. 17.35
4. 20.60
5. 15.68
6. 16.48
7.14.14
8. (20.62)
9. 15.51
10. 19.05
11. (14.13)
12. 19.17


Ao5 = 17.015
My times were everywhere. Not consistent


----------



## sam596 (Jan 20, 2017)

Round 73
Valk M
CFOP

Ao12: 18.47

Times: 17.02, 19.27, 15.69, 19.87, 21.21, (15.46), 18.27, 19.11, (22.61), 18.93, 16.35, 18.47

Not been cubing all year cause exams, but they're all over now so yay.


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 21, 2017)

Round 73
CFOP
Gans Air 356
Ao12: 19.655

(12.545), 16.138, 21.169, 24.002, 19.090, 19.633, (26.475), 19.366, 15.869, 18.864, 20.942, 21.773

Started with a bang...need to be more consistent and long way to go...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## mafergut (Jan 22, 2017)

*Round 73 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week but, again, several new racers. A warm welcome to all of you! This race is getting interesting with more people participating lately.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R73 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 74*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, January 29th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. D2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' U B U' R D2 F' D' L R2 F' 
2. B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D R D2 U' L U L' B' D' L' U' 
3. U L F' R D' L' F2 B L R2 F R2 F' U2 L2 B R2 B L2 D 
4. U F R' B2 D' L U' B' U R' F2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 
5. L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F L2 F' R2 L' B2 U2 B L2 D2 U R2 U' 
6. U R U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' D R2 B' R U F' D2 B D 
7. F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 B' U2 F' R' F L' U2 F L2 R2 
8. D2 B D2 B' R2 B' R U2 F' R2 U R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U L 
9. D R' F' U D L' U2 B D' L' B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 B2 U D' B2 
10. F' D2 L2 D2 B R2 B' U2 B2 D2 L B' R2 U F' L D' B2 D' L 
11. R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 F R2 F' L D2 L2 F2 D2 F' U' L' R D' 
12. R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 L U2 B2 R' U2 R' B F L' B' 

Good luck!


----------



## TwistAL (Jan 22, 2017)

Round 74
Cube: Weilong GTS


Spoiler: Times



1. 17.81
2. 17.17
3. 16.04
4. 15.99
5. (19.44)
6. 15.18
7. (15.05)
8. 18.77
9. 15.43
10. 17.47
11. 19.41
12. 18.62


ok times
A05: 17.189


----------



## Sitkhom (Jan 22, 2017)

Round 74
Generado por csTimer el 2017-1-22
Avg de 12: 13.24

Lista de tiempos:
1. 13.40 R2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 D' L' D' U2 R B' R B F2 U' 
2. 11.67 B2 R2 D2 U B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B U2 F' D2 B2 R F' U L' U2 
3. 14.20 D2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 L F D L' B2 L2 U' L' F' R 
4. 13.84 L B2 R D' R2 L2 B' R D U2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 L' F 
5. (14.66) F' B U B' U' R2 D R U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L2 U2 B L' 
6. 13.29 R2 D2 F R2 F2 U' R' B2 R' B' L2 F R2 U2 F D2 B' U2 R2 B 
7. 14.36 D F' R F2 L' U2 R B' U R F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 D' F2 B2 
8. (11.48) B U D F L F2 U' B' R U R2 U' D' L2 D F2 D2 B' 
9. 13.33 B' F' L2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 F' L D L B2 L' D2 F' U2 L' 
10. 14.23 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 B R D L' B2 D' F D R' B2 
11. 11.95 R D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D U B2 L' D U2 B' R' D2 R F 
12. 12.07 D B2 D L U L2 U2 F' R' U2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 D2
No sup-15 times!


----------



## sam596 (Jan 23, 2017)

Round 74
CFOP
Valk M

Ao12: 17.07

Times:
15.78, 16.02, 19.30, 18.51, 15.05, 17.99, 13.88, (21.25), 17.20, 17.41, 19.51, (12.53)

Did this in a supermarket café waiting for a bus cause I have nothing better to do lol. Okay times though. Nice counting 13. 
I consider myself sub-17.5 right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 25, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air (Blue Springs)

Round 74
1: 14.67
2: 15.59
3: 15.46
4: 15.55
5: 16.73
6: 15.60
7: 12.91
8: 12.17
9: 19.38
10: 14.85
11: 13.87
12: 12.39
Avg: 14.76

[redacted]
Whoops, was looking at the Ao5 for some reason. Fixed it.


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 28, 2017)

Round 74
CFOP
Gans Air 356
Ao12: 15.299

16.136, (19.062), 18.557, 18.551, 15.425, 14.600, 17.353, 18.263, 12.270, 11.402, 12.400, (9.580)

Wow...getting closer to sub 15 and this is my best Ao12!!! Last sub 10 solve was a bonus.


Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## mafergut (Jan 29, 2017)

*Round 74*
Cube: Qiyi Valk 3 stickerless
Method: CFOP Full CN

*avg of 12: 20.47*
18.96, (16.46), 22.47, 21.49, (DNF), 17.97, 20.93, 21.55, 20.77, 16.57, 24.05, 19.89

Mmmm, no comments.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 29, 2017)

*Round 74 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R74 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 75*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, February 5th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D U L2 R' U' B' R' F D B2 U' B F' 
2. U' R' D' B' U L2 U2 B' L D' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 F' 
3. L2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 U B D' F' U' L2 B' L' R' 
4. D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U L D B R' F' L D' U R2 
5. L2 D F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 B D2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L D 
6. D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L' B' L' D' F' D2 U2 L2 D2 B' 
7. L2 D B2 D B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R B2 U' F2 L' B2 F R' D B' 
8. U' F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' R2 U B D U2 F' L2 D L2 F' L' F2 
9. B' L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 D' R' D U L2 D B L2 R' B' 
10. D' B' L2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 B L2 B' D L' U' R U2 B2 D' B U 
11. L' D2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 B R2 F R U R2 B' F' L' B' R2 U' 
12. F' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L D2 L2 F2 B R D U' R2 B D F D' 

Good luck!


----------



## mafergut (Jan 29, 2017)

*Round 75*
Cube: Qiyi Valk 3 stickerless
Method: CFOP Full CN

*avg of 12: 18.78*
17.29, 18.87, (23.44), 18.69, (16.75), 18.38, 18.03, 17.53, 23.24, 19.85, 17.04, 18.84

A bit better. Two weeks done in half an hour


----------



## efattah (Jan 30, 2017)

Round 75

17.67 1. U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D U L2 R' U' B' R' F D B2 U' B F'
15.51 2. U' R' D' B' U L2 U2 B' L D' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 F'
14.67 3. L2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 U B D' F' U' L2 B' L' R'
15.34 4. D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U L D B R' F' L D' U R2
14.90 5. L2 D F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 B D2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L D
15.99 6. D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L' B' L' D' F' D2 U2 L2 D2 B'
17.52 7. L2 D B2 D B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R B2 U' F2 L' B2 F R' D B'
16.69 8. U' F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' R2 U B D U2 F' L2 D L2 F' L' F2
17.03 9. B' L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 D' R' D U L2 D B L2 R' B'
(11.41) 10. D' B' L2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 B L2 B' D L' U' R U2 B2 D' B U
(18.32) 11. L' D2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 B R2 F R U R2 B' F' L' B' R2 U'
15.51 12. F' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L D2 L2 F2 B R D U' R2 B D F D'

Average 16.08
Cube: Valk 3
Method: LMCF


----------



## TwistAL (Jan 31, 2017)

Round 75
Cube: Weilong GTS
Method: CFOP


Spoiler: Times



1. 16.38
2. 17.53
3. (20.41)
4. 19.21
5. 15.42
6. (14.76)
7. 18.16
8. 18.23
9. 15.62
10. 16.48
11. 15.89
12. 14.96


AvO5 = 16.788


----------



## sam596 (Feb 5, 2017)

Round 75
CFOP
Valk M

Average: 18.56

Times: 16.37, 20.11, 17.76, 22.11, 16.48, 17.27, 20.10, 15.35, (15.21), (29.20), 22.21, 17.81

Eww. Really inconsistent 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash Lambda (Feb 5, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 75
1: 13.78
2: 15.09
3: 14.91
4: (18.07)
5: 15.49
6: 15.47
7: (13.35)
8: 16.89
9: 13.74
10: 15.77
11: 14.43
12: 15.36
Avg: 15.09

I really like this cube. The Ao12 wasn't sub-15, but my times are so much more consistent now.


----------



## sam596 (Feb 5, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)
> 
> I really like this cube. The Ao12 wasn't sub-15, but my times are so much more consistent now.



Hopefully I'll be using the UM in a couple weeks. It hasn't shipped yet though 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 5, 2017)

Round 75
CFOP CN 
Gans Air 356

Ao12: 19.010

20.755(w), 20.071(w), 20.261(w), 18.623(y), 10.139(w), 18.844(y), 16.533(g), 20.787(r), 20.989(w), 20.008(o), 20.503(w), 20.618(w)

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 5, 2017)

Agguzi said:


> Round 75
> CFOP CN
> Gans Air 356
> 
> ...


A 10.1 in a 19 average??


----------



## mafergut (Feb 5, 2017)

*Round 75 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R75 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 76*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, February 12th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. F D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F L2 B F2 L2 R' F2 R' D B U' R' U' L U2 
2. L' B D' F' B' U2 L B U' L U' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 
3. F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B R' D' R' D2 F D F' U2 R' 
4. U2 L2 F U2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 L U R' D2 F D' B' D2 R' D' 
5. B L2 D' B R F2 R2 F R F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 
6. F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 D U' F' L' F2 U2 B' U' F R2 B2 R 
7. F2 D L' D' B' R' U' B U2 B' L2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' 
8. B R D' R' B' L' F2 U F' R D2 R2 B2 R B2 R U2 R2 F2 B2 
9. B' L2 U2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F' R' F' D R2 F2 U' L' U2 B L 
10. B2 F2 R' F2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' L' F R2 U R2 F U 
11. R2 B2 D' L2 D R D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R F2 B2 R' L' 
12. R' D2 R F2 L F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F' R2 U R' B F' U' 

Good luck!


----------



## Dash Lambda (Feb 5, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 76
1: 12.95
2: (15.63)
3: 15.01
4: 14.90
5: 14.18
6: 13.18
7: 14.36
8: 14.78
9: (12.78)
10: 12.95
11: 14.12
12: 13.83
Avg: 14.03

_Oh my god_, not a single sup-16 solve. This wasn't even .1 seconds slower than my PB Ao12.
I'm _really_ satisfied with myself right now.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Feb 6, 2017)

Method: CN Full CFOP 

Cube: Cubicle Valk M 

Round 74

1: 14.61

2: 19.48

3: 17.95

4: 20.45

5: 18.75

6: 15.36

7: 17.75

8: 17.65

9: 17.95

10: 18.40

11: 16.46

12: 17.90

Avg: 17.77

Round 76

1: 18.70

2: 15.51

3: 18.70

4: 18.25

5: 17.10

6: 16.81

7: 20.18

8: 15.06

9: 18.20

10: 19.98

11: 17.46

12: 15.11

Avg: 17.58

Someone pls tips to drop like 3 seconds


----------



## Dash Lambda (Feb 6, 2017)

JaredRB9000 said:


> Someone, please, give me tips to drop like 3 seconds.


I've got three: Practice, practice, practice.

EDIT: Also, perhaps more helpful: How to Get Faster using the Fridrich / CFOP Method Thread


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Feb 6, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> I've got three: Practice, practice, practice.
> 
> EDIT: Also, perhaps more helpful: How to Get Faster using the Fridrich / CFOP Method Thread



Cubing has basically been my entire life for almost a year now, so I practice. 

I just today started turning slower for F2L. I'm only a little slower than usual, like so far I'm averaging less than a second over usual. 

Also, for big cubes, should I turn slower for lookahead during edge pairing and center building?


----------



## sam596 (Feb 6, 2017)

Round 76
CFOP
Valk M

avg of 12: 16.28

Time List:
1. 18.11 
2. 13.01 
3. 15.76 
4. 18.68 
5. 16.62 
6. (12.70) 
7. (19.79) 
8. 17.59 
9. 15.17 
10. 16.72 
11. 14.78 
12. 16.33

Only did 12 beforehand to warm up. Feel like I'm getting faster at 3x3 while I've been practicing big cubes these past few days. Had a cornertwist on the 19, would have been a 15/16 I think since it completely ruined my rhythm during f2l. 

Did the solves in a supermarket cafe again 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistAL (Feb 6, 2017)

Round 76
CFOP
Weilong GTS


Spoiler: times



1. 15.25
2. 16.05
3. (12.14)
4. 15.91
5. 17.81
6. 14.98
7. 17.97
8. 14.64
9. (18.60)
10. 18.44
11. 16.61
12. 17.12


AVo12 = 16.478
My times were great at the start but slowly started to die down. I'm happy with the average.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 7, 2017)

R76 (Alumni, Valk3, CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-6
avg of 12: 14.018

Time List:
12.637, (11.957), 14.447, 13.626, 15.045, 15.016, (16.233+), 13.358, 12.855, 15.429, 12.278, 15.492

because the race to sub 12 thread I made didn't work well, I'll just secretly do it here.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 7, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> R76 (Alumni, Valk3, CFOP)
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-6
> avg of 12: 14.018
> 
> ...


I don't mind putting your sub-12s in a different colour and keeping track of the "3 in a row" event. This race to sub-15 thread barely survives with an average of 5-6 contenders every week so, I assume that the faster the race the less people interested in it.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 7, 2017)

*Race to sub15 - Round 76*
Cube: Qiyi Valk 3 stickerless
Method: CFOP

*avg of 12: 18.62*
18.87, 18.33, 18.29, 21.23, 18.66, 18.17[green], 17.16, 19.11, 19.46[blue], (22.73[red]), (16.73), 16.87

Only did non-white/yellow cross when I saw a very nice cross on other colour so not properly a full CN average. And the same mediocre times as always.


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey! I guess I'll be racing to sub-15 OH (averaging low 15). I'll see if got time tommorow


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 11, 2017)

Round 76
CFOP CN
Gans Air 356

Ao12: 17.633

20.153(y), 20.126(w), 17.959(w), 19.286(w), 20.967(w), 17.172(o), 14.102(b), 20.079(g), 14.677(w), 16.859(r), 14.403(y), 15.817(w)

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## mafergut (Feb 11, 2017)

TheoLyh said:


> Hey! I guess I'll be racing to sub-15 OH (averaging low 15). I'll see if got time tommorow


Wow! You have improved a lot in less than a year. I see that you participated once in this race back in April and you got a 17.86 2H, now you are well below that OH!!! Congrats!


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks!  ive practised a lot since april! I'm aiming for NR now 
I'll be posting the avg in a few hours. I hope to get more active in the forum from now on


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 11, 2017)

Here ya go 
Cube: The valk
strategy: CFOP OH

15.66, 12.71, 11.45(2GLL(sub NR)), 17.09, 14.58, 11.69(ZBLL), 17.21, 16.88, 15.79, 12.38, 14.37, 14.66
ao12: 14.58

Messed up on a few but the singles saved me  i nearly saw first pair on all solves


----------



## TwistAL (Feb 18, 2017)

Since mafergut is very late on posting R77, I will take over for this week and give the scrambles. Hopefully mafergut will return soon.
*Round 76 Results*
Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week


Spoiler: Results






*Round 77*
1. B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 D' L U B F' L' D2 R D U
2. F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 B U' F' L R' F
3. R2 L2 F D B' D2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 L' D2 U'
4. D2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B R U2 L' R' F' L' D R
5. R D' F2 R2 U2 R' L B U' R' F R2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2 B R2 U2 F
6. L R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R B L2 F' D L R U' F'
7. B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L2 B' R D F L2 D2 U F' U2 L2
8. B2 D' L B L' U' D F D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 L D2
9. D2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 F U2 F U' F' U2 L2 U L B2 R B
10. L B' D2 F' D B' L D L D' F B2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 L2
11. F R2 L F' L B2 U' L D' B2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 D2
12. D L' D2 B L B2 R' F' L' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U R'

Expected closing time: Febuary 26th
Good Luck!​


----------



## mafergut (Feb 19, 2017)

I would have sworn I had posted new scrambles last Sunday. In fact I just came to post new scrambles for this week and I realized that, somehow, I had forgotten.

Thanks @TwistAL for taking over. I hope I won't forget next week.

*Round 77*
Valk 3 stickerless
CFOP

*avg of 12: 19.46*
17.56, 19.68, 19.53, 19.93, 20.86, 18.07, 21.78, (14.95), 20.06, 17.36, (25.92), 19.73

No comments. I keep forgetting OLLs and getting bad habits from big cube practice. At this pace I will have to devote several months again to 3x3 exclusively or I'll become sup-20 again.


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 19, 2017)

Round 77
CFOP
Weilong GTS
16.945 14.757 14.445 (13.625) 18.438 15.074 14.277 (19.406) 17.832 14.557 13.944 14.771
Average- 15.504


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Feb 19, 2017)

Round 77
Method: Color Neutral CFOP
Cube: Valk M

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-19
avg of 12: 16.04

Time List:
1. 14.24 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 D' L U B F' L' D2 R D U 
2. 14.67 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 B U' F' L R' F 
3. (12.58) R2 L2 F D B' D2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 L' D2 U' 
4. 14.17 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B R U2 L' R' F' L' D R 
5. 17.03 R D' F2 R2 U2 R' L B U' R' F R2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2 B R2 U2 F 
6. (18.63) L R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R B L2 F' D L R U' F' 
7. 16.83 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L2 B' R D F L2 D2 U F' U2 L2 
8. 16.45 B2 D' L B L' U' D F D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 L D2 
9. 18.24 D2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 F U2 F U' F' U2 L2 U L B2 R B 
10. 15.87 L B' D2 F' D B' L D L D' F B2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 
11. 17.67+ F R2 L F' L B2 U' L D' B2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 
12. 15.19 D L' D2 B L B2 R' F' L' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U R'

nooo it started so well! still a good average.


----------



## TwistAL (Feb 20, 2017)

Round 77
CFOP, Weilong GTS
avo12 = 17.15


Spoiler: Times



1. 16.49
2. 17.08
3. (20.77)
4. (14.60)
5. 17.89
6. 15.96
7. 15.09
8. 18.56
9. 15.70
10. 16.48
11. 20.16
12. 18.13


Not the best times I've had


----------



## efattah (Feb 20, 2017)

Round 77
Valk 3
LMCF

(9.99)
15.73
13.01
16.67
15.19
(15.99)
11.39
15.19
11.72
14.84
14.79
11.58

Average 14.01
Unusually favorable scrambles for this method. Much more favorable than the last few rounds. Only the first solve (9.99) had a skipped step (skipped midge orientations). Here is the video and reconstruction of the first solve:






x' y' U2 R' D U // create green face and AUF in prep for EG1
F' U R U' R' U F R U R' // EG1 Sune case
U2 M U2 M' // solve blue-white edge piece on U layer
x y r U' M' U // rotate, solve green-yellow edge piece and displace blue-yellow edge piece
x L' U M' U' // solve blue-yellow edge and displace blue-orange
r U M U' // E2L pair, blue-orange and green-white
L' R2 U' M' U // solve last E2L pair and gamble on a midge orientation skip
U2 M' U2 // midge orientation skip, permute midges

38 STM, 9.99 seconds
3.80 STPS


----------



## sam596 (Feb 23, 2017)

Round 77
CFOP
Yan3 M

Ao12: 17.05
Times: (18.99), 17.43, 15.70, 17.37, 17.17, 17.27, 18.33, 16.64, 16.00, (15.38), 17.72, 16.83

I'd like to call this round 'Consistent, but bad'. Ew, not even a single sub-15. I've been practicing other events more over the past few weeks for comps next month.


----------



## dylandalton38 (Feb 24, 2017)

Round 77
Aulong v2
CFOP

ao12: 14.59

1. 16.54
2. 14.94
3. 14.40
4. 16.30
5. 11.84
6. 21.58
7. 15.84
8. 14.53
9. 15.07
10. 12.49
11. 13.42
12. 12.39

The solve on #6 got trashed because of a cross screw up ugh


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 26, 2017)

Round 77
CFOP 
Gans Air 356

Ao12: 18.424

12.892, 12.894, 24.388, 19.641, 14.182, 24.272, 15.162, 25.339, 15.264, 20.977, 20.542, 15.536

Half the solves were around 15, while the remaining above 20. Need to be more consistent.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## mafergut (Feb 26, 2017)

*Round 77 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R77 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 78*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, March 5th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. L' B2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' F2 U2 B' U L' R' D' U' F' R U2 B' 
2. L U R B2 L2 D2 F U' B2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 
3. R' F2 U' R2 D2 L B' L' U' R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 
4. B' D R U R2 U' L' U2 B L' U F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U' F2 
5. R D2 L U2 F2 L' B2 R B2 R' F2 B D' R2 F U F2 U' B2 R' 
6. R' U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 L B2 L' U' R' F R2 B' D' L' R B2 U 
7. U D' B' R' F' R U D R' U B L2 B' R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 
8. F B R B U B U L D' R' U2 F2 U2 D' F2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 
9. F2 L' D2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B' F2 D' F D2 R' B L R2 
10. L2 D' R2 U F2 D R2 B2 U F2 R2 L B' F' L' B' D B D2 U' 
11. L D' B2 L2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 B D' L' R' B2 L2 F' D2 L 
12. R2 F L D B D R' D' L' U2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 F R2 B' R2 B2 

Good luck!


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 28, 2017)

round 78
CFOP OH
stickerless valk

ao12:14.25

(10.29)(x-cross+ZBLL),(15.86), 15.05, 13.70, 11.83, 15.51, 13.53, 14.82, 14.61, 14.45, 15.18, 13.85

forgot to do the ao12 last week... was too busy practicing for a comp 
I wasnt concentrated while doing this avg but still pretty nice. I think i did around 5 ZBLLS  planning to get CN some time soon 
the Danish OH NR is 13.96 ao5... hoping to beat it this weekend


----------



## efattah (Mar 1, 2017)

TheoLyh said:


> round 78
> CFOP OH
> stickerless valk
> 
> ...



You are doing one handed ZBLL's ??

[kneels down in respect]

How many can you do one handed?
How many people in the world can do full ZBLL one handed...?


----------



## sqAree (Mar 1, 2017)

efattah said:


> You are doing one handed ZBLL's ??
> 
> [kneels down in respect]
> 
> ...



Probably only Jabari.


----------



## efattah (Mar 1, 2017)

sqAree said:


> Probably only Jabari.



"(10.29)(x-cross+ZBLL)OH"

This acronym phrase is meaningless to any normal human being, but amongst the cubing community I can think of few other statements that elicit such a feeling of reverence and awe.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 1, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 78
1: 14.96
2: 15.79
3: 14.01
4: 15.32
5: 15.10
6: 14.29
7: (16.48)
8: 13.30
9: 15.34
10: 16.11
11: 14.89
12: (12.51)
Avg: 14.91

I also forgot last round. Oh well, made it this time~
I just cleaned out and re-lubricated my cube (pocket lint) and decided to try it without putting any more Speedy on it (only Silk and DNM-37), and it's _really_ slick. I think this is the first time I've ever tried a cube where I'm thinking it _might_ be a _little_ too fast, though I'm gonna spend some time with it and see if I get used to it.


----------



## sam596 (Mar 1, 2017)

Round 78
CFOP
Yan3 M

Ao12: 15.83

Times: 14.91, 15.90, 16.93, 16.07, 16.75, 16.73, (17.85), 14.65, 16.09, 14.78, 15.45, (13.63)

Finally getting some good times. Got a comp this weekend so lets hope for similar results. Loving my Yan3 M too.

EDIT: The second solve after this Ao12 was a 10.99... sweeeeet


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 1, 2017)

haha yup.
I dont know full ZBLL but ill try to complete it at the end of the year  i use around 100 of them OH. Ive no idea how many people who knows full ZBLL OH... but the ones who knows ZBLL 2H can just use it for OH  . Ill try to learn RUD algs for most of the cases(cus then theyre still good for 2H )

The cross is one of my strongest points of my solves (seeing 1-2 pairs in insp)... so its just about learning the ZBLLs


----------



## mafergut (Mar 2, 2017)

Wow! and what about OH amnesia? I thought that would be a big problem to do ZBLL OH, unless you already learn the algs both for 2H and OH at the same time.

Round 78
Cube: Valk3
Method: CFOP Full CN

*avg of 12: 19.06*
19.44, 17.60, 20.96, (17.36), 17.84, 19.09, 19.04, (23.37), 17.61, 19.65, 19.77, 19.50

As meh as always. At least there are no big fails (except for the 23.xx) in non-white/yellow-cross solves.


----------



## sqAree (Mar 2, 2017)

mafergut said:


> Wow! and what about OH amnesia? I thought that would be a big problem to do ZBLL OH, unless you already learn the algs both for 2H and OH at the same time.



I can somehow relate. As someone who learns only OH ZBLL I can't use those algs for 2H. ^^


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 2, 2017)

mafergut said:


> Wow! and what about OH amnesia? I thought that would be a big problem to do ZBLL OH, unless you already learn the algs both for 2H and OH at the same time.


I don't have any problems remembering algs... that's probably because I learn the alg then get it into 2H muscle memory and Into OH muscle memory a bit after... 


sqAree said:


> I can somehow relate. As someone who learns only OH ZBLL I can't use those algs for 2H. ^^


You learn RUL algs? If yes then try do a Z rotation and execute it like a RUD alg... it'll maybe be faster...  How many ZBLLs Do you know?


----------



## sqAree (Mar 2, 2017)

TheoLyh said:


> You learn RUL algs? If yes then try do a Z rotation and execute it like a RUD alg... it'll maybe be faster...  How many ZBLLs Do you know?



I just started, it's my project for 2017. ^^ So I know only like 30, maybe even less. Most of them are RUL, very few are RUF or RUD.
But I'm really bad at D moves for OH, and I'm not really interested in using ZBLL for 2H.


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 2, 2017)

sqAree said:


> I just started, it's my project for 2017. ^^ So I know only like 30, maybe even less. Most of them are RUL, very few are RUF or RUD.
> But I'm really bad at D moves for OH, and I'm not really interested in using ZBLL for 2H.


You don't have to do D moves... just do a Z rotation then it's an RUL alg  that's what I'm doing


----------



## TwistAL (Mar 2, 2017)

Round 78
CFOP - Weilong GTS


Spoiler: Times



1. 16.61
2. 16.92
3. 16.99
4. 18.90
5. 18.01
6. (25.64)
7. (14.87)
8. 16.99
9. 17.63
10. 17.55
11. 18.91
12. 18.12


Avo12 = 17.61
Not a good average. I did just put my GTS into the dual adjustment system, which led me to solve with a very loose cube. I am also trying to learn the OLL's so I forgot the SAME ALG TWICE, and led that led to some very bad solves.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 3, 2017)

TwistAL said:


> Round 78
> CFOP - Weilong GTS
> 
> 
> ...


Either you put parenthesis on the wrong time or that 48 is a typo.


----------



## TwistAL (Mar 4, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> Either you put parenthesis on the wrong time or that 48 is a typo.


 It's a typo. It's supposed to be 18


----------



## dylandalton38 (Mar 10, 2017)

Round 78
CFOP
Moyu Aolong v2

Avg of 12: 14.74

1. 13.35
2. 15.44
3. 16.53
4. 13.85
5. 14.24
6. 20.04 (had a lockup in f2l and messed up a pair lol)
7. 15.76
8. 14.51
9. 14.44
10. 13.44
11. 15.87
12. 13.33

Comments: The 20 second was an outlier but the 16 dissappointed me more honestly lol still not a bad average.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 10, 2017)

Another week that I forget to post scrambles. Now I'll give you one more day and post scrambles tomorrow, 1 week late. Sorry for that.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 10, 2017)

round 77
cube: valk 3
method: colour neutral CFOP with 2 look OLL so CFOOP really.

1. 19.05
2. 17.75
3. 18.86
4. 22.30 (F2L messup + corner twist)
5. 19.00
6. 16.71
7. 19.00 (E perm)
8. 18.42
9. 13.55
10. 15.78
11. 20.00 (horrendous)
12. 19.01

can1 you8 not. work3 out7 my average?


----------



## mafergut (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice username, cuberpi  and nice way to hide your average. I assume it is really 18.37 so I won't try to calculate it myself. And... welcome to the race!


----------



## mafergut (Mar 12, 2017)

*Round 78 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week but a lot of people just 1 average from graduating. If @billthebadger or @GenTheThief are still interested in graduating please do it before your last participation is more than 10 weeks old 

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R78 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 79*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, March 19th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. F2 L B D' B R F R' F2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 D'
2. L' D' U' F2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U' F D2 U' F' L' R2 D B U
3. B L2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B R2 U' L' R' B' F D B' L D R2
4. D' B' R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 L' U' R2 F2 L' B R2 F
5. L2 R2 F U2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 U2 R' D B2 D B L' B'
6. F2 U D2 L' B R F R2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 U
7. D F' U R' L D2 B2 U' R F R2 L2 D2 F U2 F R2 F' R2 U'
8. F2 D F2 D L2 D U2 L' F D' R2 F L2 R2 D' L2 U
9. D' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 F R B F2 U2 L D F' U' R
10. L2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D' B U2 L2 R' B' U' L D B U
11. L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' F' U' L F L' B L' D2 R U
12. U' F D' F2 B' L D2 F L F' L F2 U2 R' L' U2 B2

Good luck!


----------



## sam596 (Mar 12, 2017)

Round 79
CFOP
Yan 3 M

Average of 12: 15.43

Times: (17.82), 14.97, 16.11, 16.76, (12.55), 16.46, 14.83, 16.40, 15.36, 15.20, 13.25, 14.95.

Ayy, I'm getting somewhere


----------



## mafergut (Mar 12, 2017)

*Round 79*
Cube: Valk3
Method: CFOP Full CN

*avg of 12: 18.34*
18.35, 17.74, 18.24[red], 17.87, (14.96), 19.85[blue], 15.92, 19.03, (21.82), 18.28[green], 17.60, 20.44

Not bad. The 14.96 was... well, you'll see it when you do your average


----------



## sam596 (Mar 12, 2017)

mafergut said:


> Not bad. The 14.96 was... well, you'll see it when you do your average



 I did


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 12, 2017)

Round 79
Race to sub-15
method: OH (CFOP)
cube: The valk

Average of 12: 13.48
1. 12.06 z' x2 y' x2 z x' z' x' y' x' z' x2 y x2 y2 z x y2 z2 x' y2 x2 z2 x' y2
2. 14.37 z2 x' y2 x' y z x z' x2 y' z2 x' y' x2 y' x z2 x z y' z' y' x2 y z
3. 11.97 z' x z' x z' y z y x z2 x z x2 y x y z2 x2 y2 z x y' z' x y
4. (16.12) x y' x2 z y' x2 y z' y2 x z x y2 x' z y' z' y z' x' z' x2 z y2 x
5. 13.73 z x2 y x' y z y2 x2 y x z x y x2 y x2 y z2 x z' y z2 y2 x' z'
6. 13.61 x z x2 z x2 y' x' y z2 y x2 y' z2 y x2 y x2 y2 z y2 z2 x' z' x2 z'
7. 15.35 z2 x2 y' z x2 z' x y' x' y' z2 y2 x z2 x2 y' x y x2 y z' x2 z' x2 y2
8. (11.84) z2 y x z y x' y x2 y' z y' z x2 y x' z x2 z x' z x2 y' x z2 x
9. 12.51 x' y2 x2 z' x z y x2 z y x z x2 z x2 z' y z x' z' y2 z2 x' y2 x'
10. 13.05 y z y2 z y z y' x' y' z' x y2 z y z' y x' y z y' z x z x' y'
11. 13.93 y' x2 z y z y x z2 y z x z2 x' z' x2 z' y' z x y2 z x2 y' x' z2
12. 14.20 z x' y' x z' y x2 z2 y x' y2 z2 x' y2 z y2 z' x2 z2 y' x2 y2 x y2

Pretty nice  missed some ez zbs... that costed 1 or 2 9s :/ im improving extremely fast! i can't keep a global avg for more than a week  Im sub 14 at the moment!

I did it! 

Idk if i should keep posting here since im graduating... can i just go for sub-13?


----------



## mafergut (Mar 12, 2017)

TheoLyh said:


> Round 79
> Race to sub-15
> method: OH (CFOP)
> cube: The valk
> ...



You can go for whatever time you want and keep your own track of 3 sub-X in a row given the fact that there aren't any other active sub-X threads below sub-15, I think. I will keep track of your times every week but will keep colouring yellow every sub-15 result as an alumni


----------



## mafergut (Mar 12, 2017)

@TheoLyh Thinking about this tiwce. It's not the first time I get a request of continuing for a target below 15, so I thought that, maybe this does not have critical mass for a specific sub-12 or sub-whatever thread so I wouldn't mind it at all to host here a more open "sub-15 and beyond" thread where you can choose your target and I can keep track of exactly that.

If you all think it's worth it and I can get @Berd to change the thread subject to "Race to sub-15 and beyond" or something like that I would be more than happy to run it.


----------



## TwistAL (Mar 12, 2017)

Round 79
CFOP
Weilong GTS


Spoiler: times



1. 16.84
2. 14.99
3. (11.88)
4. 12.23
5. 13.32
6. 13.41
7. 16.06
8. 17.40
9. 13.22
10. 14.66
11. (17.89)
12. 15.12


Average = 14.725
My very first sub 15! Alot of these scrambles (#5) were lucky. I'm getting closer to sub 15!


----------



## slords17 (Mar 12, 2017)

Round 79
Cube: Meiying
Avg12: 19.34

19.33
18.54
22.81
(14.65)
15.92
17.64
21.51
21.00
19.99
(24.23)
20.79
15.94


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 14, 2017)

*Round 79*
Method: CFOP (White Cross)
Cube: Gans Air
AO12:* 18.64*

18.76, 18.21, 20.94, 19.47, (12.60), 18.00, 19.68, 19.08, 20.22, 17.57, (21.36), 14.50

Ah, I needed that. I've been only doing colour netural averages in the race to sub 20 and It's pretty discouraging. Scramble #5 is nuts. That's a PB single for me, I've never broken 13 seconds before 

Time permitting I think I'll keep going in this thread with white cross solves while I try to wrap my brain around colour neutrality over in the sub-20 thread.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 15, 2017)

Round 79
method: colour neutral CFOP 
cube: valk 3
*12:* 00:24.80 x
*11:* 00:18.62 
*10:* 00:14.18 
*9:* 00:20.61 
*8:* 00:18.42 
*7:* 00:19.25 
*6:* 00:19.18 
*5:* 00:12.97 x
*4:* 00:18.30 
*3:* 00:19.23 
*2:* 00:16.03 
*1:* 00:15.06 

truncated average of 12:
seriously1 you7 need. maths8 lessons9


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 15, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> *Round 79*
> Method: CFOP (White Cross)
> Cube: Gans Air
> AO12:* 18.64*
> ...


If you're trying to become color neutral, you _should not_ go back and forth between CN and fixed-cross solves. Just stick with it and you'll get back to normal times surprisingly quickly.


----------



## dylandalton38 (Mar 17, 2017)

Round 79
CFOP
Aolong v2

avg12: 14.33

1. 13.02
2. 17.56
3. 12.89
4. 14.41
5. 15.60
6. 13.98
7. 13.49
8. 13.69
9. 13.34
10. 15.14
11. 16.66
12. 13.97

Comments: Solid average aside from the 17 and the 16 but what can you do haha. 3rd average sub-15!!


----------



## sam596 (Mar 19, 2017)

Let's see if Mafer remembers this week  #sorrynotsorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mafergut (Mar 19, 2017)

*Round 79 Results*

Thank you all for participating and my warmest welcome to the new racers! Congrats to @dylandalton38 and @TheoLyh for graduating this week and @TheoLyh in OH, no less!!!

From now on I will only be showing the standings for those who participated in the round but I will only delete the results for those who do not participate in more than 10 weeks in a row.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R79 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 80*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, March 26th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. L U2 L2 U2 B L2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B' D L' U2 L' F U2 R2 B L 
2. R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 F' D' L' F L' U' B' L U R' F2 
3. R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L D2 U F2 D' R F' U' L U2 R' 
4. D2 R2 B R F R' U B' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F U2 D 
5. L' D2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 U F2 U' B' U2 L' R F' R B D' B 
6. F R2 U2 B D2 F' L2 B D2 F' D F R' F' L' D B2 L B' L' 
7. B' L' B' R' F' D B U' R' D' L F2 R D2 L U2 D2 L2 B2 
8. B2 L U F D L2 U' D L' F R2 B' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 
9. L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 B' L' U' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 R B' U' 
10. B2 D' F' U' F' D' L2 F D B2 R B2 R2 B2 L B2 L F2 L D 
11. L2 B2 R' F2 B2 D B' L F' B2 D2 R B2 R' U2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 
12. D' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U B' R2 B2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 

Good luck!

NOTE: Still waiting for @Berd to come back to me and tell me if he agrees to change the subject of the thread to convert it in a Race to Sub-15 and beyond but I formally start accepting people running for sub-X below 15 on this round. So, please, feel free to participate.


----------



## TwistAL (Mar 19, 2017)

There is a new thread for people sub-15 now.
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-12-11-10-5-and-10-3x3.64206/#post-1224783


mafergut said:


> NOTE: Still waiting for @Berd to come back to me and tell me if he agrees to change the subject of the thread to convert it in a Race to Sub-15 and beyond but I formally start accepting people running for sub-X below 15 on this round. So, please, feel free to participate.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 19, 2017)

TwistAL said:


> There is a new thread for people sub-15 now.
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-12-11-10-5-and-10-3x3.64206/#post-1224783


Okay, let's see how that one works out then. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## TwistAL (Mar 19, 2017)

R80
CFOP
Weilong GTS


Spoiler: Times



1. (12.28)
2. 16.01
3. 15.53
4. 14.49
5. 12.63
6. 15.37
7. (18.53)
8. 16.77
9. 16.10
10. 15.05
11. 14.05
12. 15.04


Average = 14.993
Another sub-15! Just 1 more to go!
Edit: accidentally called this round 79


----------



## mafergut (Mar 19, 2017)

TwistAL said:


> Average = 14.993


That's what I call "by the seat of the pants"  Good job!


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 22, 2017)

*Round 79*
CFOP
DIY Valk 3 M
Average: *17.75*

Thought I'd join in, as I've been sub-20 for a while, and starting to get a lot more 12-15 second solves these days. Started out rubbish (first 5 solves were 19.36 Ao5), but ended quite strong (15.98 Ao5). I may be here for a while!! 17.75 happens to be my current Ao50 in my main session on CSTimer, so this is pretty much representative of where I am right now - neither a great average nor a terrible one.



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-22
avg of 12: 17.75

Time List:
1. 16.05 L U2 L2 U2 B L2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B' D L' U2 L' F U2 R2 B L 
2. 19.51 R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 F' D' L' F L' U' B' L U R' F2 
3. 19.82 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L D2 U F2 D' R F' U' L U2 R' 
4. 19.34 D2 R2 B R F R' U B' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F U2 D 
5. 19.20 L' D2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 U F2 U' B' U2 L' R F' R B D' B 
6. (22.60) F R2 U2 B D2 F' L2 B D2 F' D F R' F' L' D B2 L B' L' 
7. 17.87 B' L' B' R' F' D B U' R' D' L F2 R D2 L U2 D2 L2 B2 
8. 17.40 B2 L U F D L2 U' D L' F R2 B' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 
9. (14.12) L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 B' L' U' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 R B' U' 
10. 17.78 B2 D' F' U' F' D' L2 F D B2 R B2 R2 B2 L B2 L F2 L D 
11. 14.82 L2 B2 R' F2 B2 D B' L F' B2 D2 R B2 R' U2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 
12. 15.70 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U B' R2 B2 F2 U' R' F2 U2


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 22, 2017)

I am not racing this week as my talk's centre piece is being repaired and I don't want to race with a warrior w


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey! Thought I would join in as I have been practicing 3x3 a lot recently!
Average of 12: 16.58
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP
1. (19.96) 
2. 15.08 
3. 18.03 
4. 14.86 
5. (13.52) 
6. 15.68 
7. 17.95 
8. 17.56 
9. 18.11 
10. 14.75 
11. 16.13 
12. 17.61


----------



## sam596 (Mar 25, 2017)

Yan3 M
CFOP

Ao12: 16.51

Times: 15.52, 14.71, 15.52, 17.01, 17.39, 15.75, 17.35, (20.59), (14.25), 16.50, 17.49, 18.57, 14.85


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 25, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 80
1: 15.41
2: 14.84
3: 15.99
4: 15.64
5: 16.87
6: 15.77
7: 16.33
8: (16.94)
9: 15.50
10: 15.50
11: (14.06)
12: 15.00
Avg: 15.69

Managed to catch this round, though it's not exactly my best Ao12. Still, no 17+ solves, so I count it as a win~


----------



## mafergut (Mar 26, 2017)

*Round 80*
Method: CFOP Dual CN
Cube: Guanlong FF stickers (ciotheking color scheme with pink )

*avg of 12: 19.05*
19.49, 19.16, 19.88, 20.78, 18.21, (14.48), 17.60, 19.92, 20.16, (26.17), 18.04, 17.17

I thought it would be fun to the the average this week with this cube I stickered with Chris' color scheme. I don't think pink throws my recognition off too much. It's just me being slow... and the Guanlong corner twisting too


----------



## mafergut (Mar 26, 2017)

* Round 80 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R80 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 81*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, April 2nd*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. F' U2 B2 U2 F R2 B D2 F R2 F U R' B U2 R F' D R' F2 R
2. B R U2 R B L' F D B R' L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2
3. F' L' U F' D2 L2 F2 L D R' U' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U
4. U F2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B' L' F2 R' F U L B' F2 R
5. L' U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R D2 R' B2 R' U' B2 F L' U2 R' B F2 D U
6. D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B' L' R2 D U2 L D2 L2 F2 D
7. R' U' B L' B' U D2 R2 F2 L' B' U2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B' U2
8. D2 L2 R2 B' F2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 U B' R2 D R' U' R' D' R' B2
9. U2 B D' F2 R U2 L' U R' B2 R2 F U2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' U2
10. D' R2 B2 R F2 R D2 L2 R F' L2 U B' U F D' R U
11. F' L2 D2 L2 U B' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 B D2 B' U2 D2 L2 B' R'
12. F2 B' D F L' D2 R2 F L D F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 L'

Good luck!


----------



## TwistAL (Mar 26, 2017)

R81
Weilong GTS
CFOP


Spoiler: Times



1. 13.19 
2. (22.27)
3. 16.07
4. 16.11
5. 12.98
6. 13.02
7. 12.93
8. 12.46
9. (11.58)
10. 12.32
11. 15.75
12. 14.25


Average = 13.909
PB!!!. I have finally graduated from this thread! I also just finished learning full OLL, so I spammed TPS on last layer, and that was the cause of my fast times. Hope to see you guys in the next race!


----------



## mafergut (Mar 26, 2017)

TwistAL said:


> Average = 13.909
> PB!!!. I have finally graduated from this thread! I also just finished learning full OLL, so I spammed TPS on last layer, and that was the cause of my fast times. Hope to see you guys in the next race!


That's a pretty strong way to graduate. Congrats, sir!


----------



## TwistAL (Mar 26, 2017)

mafergut said:


> That's a pretty strong way to graduate. Congrats, sir!


Thanks!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 28, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 81
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 16.69
*
1. 16.74 
2. 15.37 
3. 16.94 
4. (14.37) 
5. 14.78 
6. 17.05 
7. 20.36 
8. 16.67 
9. 15.33 
10. (21.57) 
11. 14.71 
12. 18.92

Oops...I did round 80 scrambles by accident. I hope you don't mind.

This is my first time competing in this race.


----------



## sam596 (Mar 30, 2017)

Round 81
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM
CFOP

Ao12: 15.13

Times: 14.35, 14.56, 13.87, 15.42, (18.02), 15.35, (12.47), 13.78, 17.90, 16.26, 14.50, 15.31

Woop! My UM finally arrived today after a month at customs, and I love it! The average proves it!


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (Mar 31, 2017)

Avg of 5: 16.15
Cube: Valk3
Method:CFOP

1. 16.58 
2. (19.11) 
3. 17.06 
4. (14.12) 
5. 16.40 
6. 16.51 
7. 15.23 
8. 16.76 
9. 18.34 
10. 15.50 
11. 14.61 
12. 14.47


----------



## mafergut (Apr 1, 2017)

C'mon guys! Last day to post your averages! Tomorrow I'll be posting new scrambles.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 2, 2017)

* Round 81 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to @TwistAL for graduating this week. I'm not participating myself this week because I'm trying to concentrate on slow solving and lookahead so, no timed 3x3 solves for me this month at least.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R81 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 82*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, April 9th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. F2 R' U2 L' B R B D2 F U R2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 B'
2. D' R' D2 R B2 R B2 F2 R' F2 R F2 D' B D2 B R' B' F R' F2
3. R' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L B2 R F' L U L' R' B' R2 D L' B2
4. B' L2 D2 B L2 R2 B F' D L' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F' U2
5. U2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 U R' F L'
6. R2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F D L2 F' D F2 R D' L2 U' B'
7. D R U' B' U2 F2 D2 F R' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 L
8. L2 U F2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' D2 L D2 B' D' F D2 U' R
9. B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 F R2 F R' B U R' U R D L B F2
10. B F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 D2 B U L2 U' F L B' R2
11. L2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 B F' U2 F' U F' R' U2 F' L D' F2 L2 R F'
12. L D2 R' D R' U L' B2 R2 F R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D R2

Good luck!


----------



## Dash Lambda (Apr 5, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 82
1: 14.53
2: (12.58)
3: 15.32
4: 15.00
5: 15.59
6: 13.58
7: (18.74)
8: 16.42
9: 16.04
10: 15.14
11: 17.25
12: 15.64
Avg: 15.45

I'd say this is a pretty good average for me, with a couple mistakes.
I hate when I miss this. Hopefully I'll start being more regular.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 7, 2017)

Method: CFOP (2 L OLL)
Cube: Weilong GTS V1

Round 82:
1: 19.13
2: 16.57
3: (21.32)
4: (15.78)
5: 20.93
6: 16.08
7: 19.07
8: 18.32
9: 19.74
10: 19.68
11: 18.29
12: 17.52
Avg: 18.53

Overall a... well AVERAGE average for me... sorry no more bad jokes. Really inconsistent for me tho.
This is my first entry into this, but I'll definitely keep it up cause this is fun. 
My goal is sub 15 by the end of 2017, we will see if i get there!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 7, 2017)

Cube: Valk M
Method: CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-7
avg of 12: 14.56

Time List:
1. 17.01
2. (10.53) 
3. 13.41 
4. (17.12) 
5. 16.10 
6. 13.40
7. 11.32 
8. 15.13 
9. 15.28 
10. 15.03 
11. 13.35 
12. 15.52


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (Apr 7, 2017)

Average of 12: 17.58
Cube- Valk3
Method-CFOP
1. 16.09 
2. 15.76 
3. 17.33 
4. 17.86 
5. 17.75 
6. 17.29+ 
7. 21.11 
8. 17.69 
9. (23.89) 
10. 19.69 
11. (15.13) 
12. 15.19 

Honestly I am surprised that this was a 17 average. I thought this would be sooo much worse.


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (Apr 8, 2017)

Average of 12: 17.58
1. 16.09 
2. 15.76 
3. 17.33 
4. 17.86 
5. 17.75 
6. 17.29+ 
7. 21.11 
8. 17.69 
9. (23.89) 
10. 19.69 
11. (15.13) 
12. 15.19


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 8, 2017)

*Round 82*
Method:* Roux*
Cube: *Valk3*

Ao12: *18.03*

Lista de tiempos:
16.00, (*25.39*), 16.90, 17.79, 17.76, 19.22, 17.97, (*15.88*), 18.76, 17.05, 19.48, 19.35

This is my first time participating here, so hello to all!


----------



## sam596 (Apr 10, 2017)

Round 82
CFOP
Gan356 Air UM

Ao12: 16.20

Times: 17.16, (19.11), 16.66, 15.78, 16.81, (13.85), 14.86, 18.72, 14.98, 17.89, 15.12, 14.90, 16.30

Thank you mafer for being late, gave me a chance to post this


----------



## mafergut (Apr 10, 2017)

sam596 said:


> Round 82
> CFOP
> Gan356 Air UM
> 
> ...


I didn't post new scrambles on purpose. Not enough people participating so I thought I'd give you one or two days more. I'll post new scrambles tomorrow. Anyway feel free to post your round 1-2 days late and I will add it to the standings.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2017)

*cube: valk 3
method: colour neutral CFOP

12:* 00:20.35 
*11:* 00:17.39 
*10:* 00:16.26 
*9:* 00:20.43 
*8:* 00:17.64 
*7:* 00:14.46 
*6:* 00:13.62 
*5:* 00:21.46 x
*4:* 00:15.23 
*3:* 00:17.73 
*2:* 00:12.63 
*1:* 00:10.65 x

average of 12: 16.57

it's OK, I did earlier today get my first ever sub15 average of 12 with 14.56 but must not be on form right now and was slow


----------



## mafergut (Apr 11, 2017)

* Round 82 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R82 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 83*
*Expected closing time: Saturday, April 22nd*
I will leave some additional days because of Easter vacation and because I'm already 2 days late in posting the round.

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U' B' L B R' B2 L2 B L2 R B 
2. U2 B R U2 F' B U2 F2 L' U' D2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 
3. U' F L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 L2 D' F' L' B2 F L2 U2 L' U' 
4. R U' R2 U2 D' B2 R' F B U' F2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 L D2 R2 
5. B2 U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R2 B L R' D B2 F' L R2 D' U' 
6. D2 R2 L' F2 D' F B2 R D2 L' U B2 U2 L2 U R2 U L2 B2 U' 
7. F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D B R D2 B2 U' B D B' L' R' 
8. U' B' D2 R' F L F' R' F2 U B' U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 
9. D' B2 L2 B2 R D' B' R' F' U B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L 
10. B2 U2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 L' U F R B2 L U2 F' R B2 L 
11. L B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 D L' D' L' F L B2 D' L2 
12. L D2 B2 L2 B L2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 L' D F U2 L R' B R2 D' 

Good luck!


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2017)

*cube: valk 3
method: colour neutral CFOP


12: 00:18.19 
11: 00:19.56 x
10: 00:14.31 x
9: 00:15.40 
8: 00:15.83 
7: 00:18.73 
6: 00:16.28 
5: 00:15.81 
4: 00:19.21 
3: 00:16.15 
2: 00:14.57 
1: 00:15.94 

average of 12: 16.61
worse than the last one!
when I know full OLL will I be sub15*


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 13, 2017)

Cube: Valk 3 DIY M
Method: CFOP
Average: *17.62
*
Really meh. The 12.32 was a PLL skip. There were SO many screw-ups on this average - I had a 17.5 Ao100 yesterday, and couldn't even manage sub-that! Need to eliminate the counting 18s and 19... No 13s, 14s, or 15s, which is terrible for me right now. Sad face.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-13
avg of 12: 17.62

Time List:
1. 16.38 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U' B' L B R' B2 L2 B L2 R B 
2. (12.32) U2 B R U2 F' B U2 F2 L' U' D2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 
3. 17.71 U' F L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 L2 D' F' L' B2 F L2 U2 L' U' 
4. 17.49 R U' R2 U2 D' B2 R' F B U' F2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 L D2 R2 
5. 19.35 B2 U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R2 B L R' D B2 F' L R2 D' U' 
6. 16.66 D2 R2 L' F2 D' F B2 R D2 L' U B2 U2 L2 U R2 U L2 B2 U' 
7. 17.22 F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D B R D2 B2 U' B D B' L' R' 
8. (20.39) U' B' D2 R' F L F' R' F2 U B' U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 
9. 17.95 D' B2 L2 B2 R D' B' R' F' U B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L 
10. 18.17 B2 U2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 L' U F R B2 L U2 F' R B2 L 
11. 17.96 L B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 D L' D' L' F L B2 D' L2 
12. 17.27 L D2 B2 L2 B L2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 L' D F U2 L R' B R2 D'


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (Apr 13, 2017)

Average of 12: 17.34
Cube- Valk3
Method- CFOP
1. 16.98 U' R' F D F2 U' F' R2 F' L D' R2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 
2. 19.42 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' R B R' U B U2 R U' F2 
3. (15.36) U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 F L F' D2 F' U L2 B2 D U 
4. 19.13 U L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' B' F2 L2 D2 L' R D2 F D 
5. 15.40 F' D' R D L2 B2 R B' L D2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 
6. 16.34 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 R' D' U B' R' B F2 R D' B2 
7. 16.40 R' B U F L U2 F L' U R2 B D2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 
8. (19.92) B' D2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 U' L B2 R2 F' L F' R F2 
9. 17.47 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R' F2 R2 B2 F2 D B D2 L' U' F2 R' U2 F 
10. 18.53 U2 R' D2 L' R' B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' R' U2 F' R2 D' B' R D2 
11. 16.50 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 U2 L2 B2 L' F U' B U' F R' B2 D U2 F 
12. 17.19 F2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D U B L' B' F U B' L' B' R' F'


----------



## Hazel (Apr 13, 2017)

Round 83:
Cube: Valk M
Method: CFOP

*avg of 12: 13.68*

1. 15.05
2. 11.63 
3. 13.69 
4. 15.28 
5. (11.57) 
6. 14.82 
7. 15.24
8. 13.31 
9. (18.59) - messed up on F2L :/
10. 13.39 
11. 12.28 
12. 12.07
2/3


----------



## sam596 (Apr 16, 2017)

Round 83
Gans Air UM
CFOP

Average of 12: 15.17

Times: 15.74, 12.99, 16.90, 16.49, (19.65), 15.31, 15.83, (12.90), 15.55, 14.23, 13.67, 14.94

I got my first Sub-15 Ao100 last night, only a matter of time before I start getting the ao12s here


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 16, 2017)

CornerCutter 
Round 82
Cube: Valk 3 DIY M
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 16.06*

1. 14.01 
2. (13.43) 
3. 14.26 
4. 16.58 
5. 16.87 
6. 18.96 
7. (19.44) 
8. 17.09 
9. 15.73 
10. 14.91 
11. 14.73 
12. 17.39 

If you could please add this round(82) to the sheet. I didn't have a chance to do it last week.

Thank you!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 16, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 83
Cube: Valk 3 DIY M
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 15.69*

1. 16.63 
2. 16.30 
3. 13.24 
4. 17.31 
5. 13.79 
6. 14.94 
7. (12.79) 
8. 16.73 
9. (17.83) 
10. 16.83 
11. 15.94 
12. 15.18 

Great! I love my Valk M!


----------



## mafergut (Apr 17, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> CornerCutter
> Round 82
> If you could please add this round(82) to the sheet. I didn't have a chance to do it last week.
> Thank you!


Done! You're getting fast fast, man!


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 20, 2017)

*Round 83*
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3

Ao12: *18.99*
(15.21), 17.39, 22.43, 19.69, 16.09, 18.73, 18.64, 18.54, (25.42), 20.52, 17.72, 20.08


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 20, 2017)

Isaac VM said:


> *Round 83*
> Method: Roux
> Cube: Valk3
> 
> ...


Glad to see you here!


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 20, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Glad to see you here!



thanks! Hopefully we will graduate early!!!


----------



## mafergut (Apr 21, 2017)

Last day to post your averages before I post new scrambles tomorrow... but you can submit your averages late if you can't do them on time and I will register them anyway


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 21, 2017)

mafergut said:


> but you can submit your averages late if you can't do them on time and I will register them anyway


Thank you for doing that!


----------



## Dash Lambda (Apr 22, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

1: 15.43
2: 16.36
3: 15.32
4: (18.20)
5: 15.27
6: 16.13
7: 17.03
8: 17.88
9: 12.44
10: (12.05)
11: 16.31
12: 14.80
Avg: 15.70

Not my worst. Not my best, but not my worst.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 22, 2017)

* Round 83 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. C'mon @Aerma, just one more to go!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R83 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 84*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, April 30th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B F D2 L2 R D B2 F L B F R2 U R2
2. B2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' R2 F2 L U' R2 F' U2 L' D2 R U B
3. R2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F' L D R D
4. U2 L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D2 L2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L D R' D'
5. B2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U B' U' F L U' R F' D' F' U'
6. U' R2 B U' F2 D' R2 D' F2 R' L2 B2 L D2 R' D2 B2 U
7. F' D2 B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 B' L' U F' R2 B' R D L
8. D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 L' R B2 U' L U R' U' F' R2 D' B D2
9. U D2 F2 D B' U' R F' U' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' D2 B2 R2 B
10. R' D F L F2 R2 D L2 U' R2 L2 F D2 F L2 F2 U2 B R2 B2
11. L B U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 B D2 L D2 B U' R' B2 F2 D R'
12. D U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L B2 R' B' L2 F R D2 B' R U2

Good luck!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 22, 2017)

Round 84
Cube: DIY GTS2 M
Method: CFOP
avg of 12: 14.61

Time List:
1. 13.69 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B F D2 L2 R D B2 F L B F R2 U R2 
2. 13.90 B2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' R2 F2 L U' R2 F' U2 L' D2 R U B 
3. 16.00 R2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F' L D R D 
4. 16.02 U2 L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D2 L2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L D R' D' 
5. 15.57 B2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U B' U' F L U' R F' D' F' U' 
6. 13.79 U' R2 B U' F2 D' R2 D' F2 R' L2 B2 L D2 R' D2 B2 U 
7. 16.18 F' D2 B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 B' L' U F' R2 B' R D L 
8. (16.77) D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 L' R B2 U' L U R' U' F' R2 D' B D2 
9. (12.94) U D2 F2 D B' U' R F' U' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' D2 B2 R2 B 
10. 13.19 R' D F L F2 R2 D L2 U' R2 L2 F D2 F L2 F2 U2 B R2 B2 
11. 13.79 L B U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 B D2 L D2 B U' R' B2 F2 D R' 
12. 13.93 D U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L B2 R' B' L2 F R D2 B' R U2

3/3  I guess I'm sub-15 now!


----------



## Dash Lambda (Apr 22, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 84
1: 13.81
2: (18.10)
3: 16.15
4: 16.34
5: 17.70
6: 15.77
7: 13.95
8: 15.23
9: 13.81
10: (13.74)
11: 16.62
12: 14.75
Avg: 15.41

EDIT: My next 12 solves were a 14.52 average. Oh well.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 23, 2017)

14.73, (20.81), 15.65, 15.63, 14.44, 13.79, 13.01, 17.47, 13.29, (11.56), 15.64, 15.99

Ao12=14.96

That was a little too close for comfort. I was hoping for better, considering I smashed all my average PBs today.


----------



## sam596 (Apr 23, 2017)

*Round 84*
CFOP
Gans Air UM

*avg of 12: 14.69*

Time List:
15.64, 14.72, 15.72, (19.11), 14.11, 12.13, 16.26, 14.33, 12.99, 16.04, (11.81), 14.99

Finally got a sub-15 Ao12 here. Been competing every week since R71 I think! Soon I will graduate.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 24, 2017)

sam596 said:


> *Round 84*
> CFOP
> Gans Air UM
> 
> ...


GJ! And you are correct, you haven't failed to participate a single week since R71. I hope you keep coming here once in a while as an alumni after you graduate


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 27, 2017)

*Round 84*
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3

Ao12: *17.68*

15.32, 18.83, 15.84, (*23.66*), 20.19, 17.05, 16.89, 18.40, 17.15, 19.15, 17.93, (*13.18*)

This Avg turned out quite well!


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (Apr 28, 2017)

Average of 12: 16.69
1. 14.98 
2. 17.56 
3. (20.68) 
4. 18.86 
5. 18.30 
6. 19.92 
7. 16.54 
8. (13.43) 
9. 15.97 
10. 14.63 
11. 16.48 
12. 13.66


----------



## mafergut (Apr 30, 2017)

* Round 84 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to @Aerma for graduating this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R84 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 85*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, May 7th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. U2 L B L F2 D B2 D' L' U2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' 
2. R B2 L2 F U2 R F R B' F2 D B2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 
3. U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D' B' U' F L R' F' L2 U B F 
4. D2 L2 F2 R B2 L F2 L B2 R' U' R2 D F' L' B' D' F L U2 
5. B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 D B F' L B R2 D B2 U B 
6. B2 L2 F U2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 F' L D U' L' B2 D B R B 
7. D' B2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R B L' R' D L B' L U 
8. D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U L' D' U' F' L2 F2 L R B2 L 
9. B R' U2 B2 D2 R D2 L U2 R2 B2 L' U' B F L' B' L2 R2 B2 
10. D2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L' F2 L' B R F L 
11. F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B' R' D U F U' L' B2 F' 
12. L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 F L2 F' D2 U' L' D B' U L' B' R2 B2 R2 

Good luck!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

Race to sub 15 round 85:
Method: cfop
Cube: mf3rs
Ao12: 14.93 *(1/3)*
13.89, (13.00), (17.61), 15.41, 16.89, 14.32, 15.94, 13.67, 14.06, 14.69, 16.86, 13.50
This is my first time doing this but I think I did everything right.


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 30, 2017)

*Round 85*
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3

Ao12: *17.83*

16.22, 16.76, 19.95, 21.04, *(24.30)*, 15.35, *(14.48)*, 22.28, 16.24, 16.62, 16.49, 17.28

Ugh, I still can't get rid of those 20's!


----------



## cuber314159 (May 1, 2017)

round85
cube: valk 3 DIY M (with 1 qiyi warrior WM corner piece because I lost it)
method: CFOP without full OLL
*12:* 00:14.72 
*11:* 00:16.92 
*10:* 00:16.93 
*9:* 00:14.66 
*8:* 00:14.19 
*7:* 00:18.26 x
*6:* 00:13.71 
*5:* 00:16.13 
*4:* 00:14.38 
*3:* 00:14.74 
*2:* 00:12.67 x
*1:* 00:15.82 
average: 15.22
annoying but I am getting there slowly


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 1, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 85
1: 15.01
2: 12.64
3: 15.64
4: 14.24
5: 15.95
6: 14.40
7: 14.42
8: 16.67
9: 15.86
10: (17.57)
11: (12.31)
12: 14.95
Avg: 14.98

The whole time I was thinking "Whelp, just gonna be another 15 average. Oh well." Then I finish, _sure_ it was a 15, but it _wasn't_. Woo.
I have absolutely no idea what's up with that 17. It didn't feel like a 17, didn't fumble or anything, just ended up being a 17.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 2, 2017)

15.71, 13.03, (19.06), 12.65, 14.59, 15.45, 15.98, 17.56, 16.88, 13.18, 13.55, (10.63)
Ao12=14.86

My hands were cold and I was slow. Today just wasn't one of my days. The only reason I got sub-15 was the PLL skip on solve 11 and the OLL skip on solve 12.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 2, 2017)

Got my first sub 15 ao100 yesterday


----------



## BirdPuzzles (May 3, 2017)

*Round 85*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Magnetic Weilong GTS (N50)

15.56, 18.07, 18.00, 15.89, 17.66, (15.47), 17.59, 16.99, 17.70, 17.01, (21.69), 20.63 = 17.51 avg

Pretty good avg for me. could have been so much better had i not screwed up solves 11 and 12.


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (May 6, 2017)

Average of 12: 17.49
1. 14.63 
2. 17.93 
3. (25.27) 
4. 17.24 
5. (13.88) 
6. 18.89 
7. 18.66 
8. 16.37 
9. 16.21 
10. 15.74 
11. 22.02 
12. 17.25


----------



## mafergut (May 7, 2017)

* Round 85 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R85 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 86*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, May 14th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. D U B2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L U2 F' L U B U' R2 D L 
2. F' U' F2 R' L' D' L U' B' L F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U R2 
3. U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 L R' U' B2 D2 R B' L2 D F R2 
4. B2 L2 D' B' L D' R D R F' U2 B R2 B L2 B D2 B' L2 
5. U' R L2 B' R2 B' D' L U2 F U' R2 U2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 D 
6. U2 B' D2 B' L2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' D L2 F D F2 U2 R2 D' R' 
7. B L2 U' B2 D F' B2 R L2 B' R2 U2 F2 B' D2 F U2 R2 F2 
8. U F' R' B L D' L' B' D2 L U F2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 
9. L2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B R2 D' B2 L2 U L F D 
10. L' F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 B2 F2 R2 D R U R' B' F U' L F' U' 
11. B2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R D R D' R B' F L' D 
12. L F L2 B R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 F' L' U' R' B F2 L' D2 U B2 

Good luck!


----------



## cuber314159 (May 7, 2017)

mafergut said:


> * Round 85 Results*
> 
> Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.
> 
> ...


oi, i used a valk3M with one warriorWM corner piece for round85


----------



## mafergut (May 7, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> oi, i used a valk3M with one warriorWM corner piece for round85


I changed it to Valk3 M for next round. I'll leave the part about the Warrior corner


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 7, 2017)

R86
Ao12: 15.40
14.72, 14.27, (17.98), 16.96, 14.00, 17.69, 16.20, 14.54, 14.95, 16.49, (12.88), 14.13


----------



## mafergut (May 7, 2017)

*Round 86*
Cube: Qiyi Valk3 stickerless
Method: CFOP dual CN

*avg of 12: 18.37*
18.87, 17.50, 16.89, 19.66, 17.34, 16.98, (21.64), 19.63, 18.11, 18.35, (15.74), 20.34

A bit over my most recent Ao100 but not by much so a completely average result  And, yeah, I abandoned yet again my purpose to become full CN. In summary, I stoped timing myself for 1 month and I might have improved 0.3s or so... if at all.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 8, 2017)

*round 86*
cube: stickerless valk3M with one warrior WM corner piece
method: CFOP with full OLL about 50% of solves
*12:* 00:12.50 x
*11:* 00:15.79 
*10:* 00:19.84 x
*9:* 00:17.75 
*8:* 00:14.98 
*7:* 00:17.32 
*6:* 00:17.74 
*5:* 00:18.99 
*4:* 00:15.19 
*3:* 00:16.51 
*2:* 00:17.07 
*1:* 00:16.79 
average: 16.81

I only got two 'good times'(anything below 15) and I got two 'horrendous times'(anything above 18)
ever since I magnetised my valk3 my average has been about 0.2 seconds slower but I think this is because I loosened the tensions too much and have kept tightening them but still not enough and I cube in the subconscious fear of pops (even though they don't happen much)


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 8, 2017)

17.12, (14.23), 14.40, 15.64, 17.50, 15.06, 14.95, 17.68, 16.33, 18.53, 15.01, (23.40) = 16.22

That was just flat-out awful. Excuse me for a minute while I go find a dark corner to cry in


----------



## mafergut (May 8, 2017)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> 17.12, (14.23), 14.40, 15.64, 17.50, 15.06, 14.95, 17.68, 16.33, 18.53, 15.01, (23.40) = 16.22
> 
> That was just flat-out awful. Excuse me for a minute while I go find a dark corner to cry in


Don't worry, it might have been a case of graduation anxiety, it happens very frequently. You'll make it next time, I'm sure. By the way, if you want, could you share your method and cube just to fill the information in the standings? I'm a statistics freak


----------



## EntireTV (May 9, 2017)

*Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2
Method: CFOP*

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-8
avg of 12: 14.83

Time List:
1. 16.93 D U B2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L U2 F' L U B U' R2 D L 
2. 17.08 F' U' F2 R' L' D' L U' B' L F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U R2 
3. (12.04) U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 L R' U' B2 D2 R B' L2 D F R2 
4. 15.46 B2 L2 D' B' L D' R D R F' U2 B R2 B L2 B D2 B' L2 
5. 13.92 U' R L2 B' R2 B' D' L U2 F U' R2 U2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 D 
6. 12.65 U2 B' D2 B' L2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' D L2 F D F2 U2 R2 D' R' 
7. 14.56 B L2 U' B2 D F' B2 R L2 B' R2 U2 F2 B' D2 F U2 R2 F2 
8. (17.77) U F' R' B L D' L' B' D2 L U F2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 
9. 14.47 L2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B R2 D' B2 L2 U L F D 
10. 14.48 L' F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 B2 F2 R2 D R U R' B' F U' L F' U' 
11. 16.33 B2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R D R D' R B' F L' D 
12. 12.38 L F L2 B R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 F' L' U' R' B F2 L' D2 U B2

_So inconsistent. Great to be back on these races. I forgot how good they were for dealing with pressure._


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (May 9, 2017)

1) 22.130
2) 22.557
3) 18.570
4) 21.131
5) 18.753
6) 18.767
7) DNF
8) 13.983 (Best)
9) DNF
10) 19.290
11) 21.184
12) 21.869


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 9, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 86
1: 15.86
2: (12.51)
3: 14.87
4: (16.73)
5: 13.07
6: 15.05
7: 13.63
8: 16.11
9: 14.48
10: 13.34
11: 13.55
12: 15.00
Avg: 14.50

That actually went really well.


----------



## mafergut (May 13, 2017)

EntireTV said:


> *Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2
> Method: CFOP*
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-8
> ...



You have improved so much since you last participated on this race. Congratulations!



Rahul Tirkey said:


> 1) 22.130
> 2) 22.557
> 3) 18.570
> 4) 21.131
> ...



This is a DNF but please add a line to your individual times where you already indicate your average (I'm a bit lazy to do the math myself ). Also, if you don't mind, put the number of the round and, if you want, your method and cube just as statistical info. Welcome to the race!


----------



## mafergut (May 14, 2017)

* Round 86 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. @Dash Lambda, c'mon, just one more to go!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R86 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 87*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, May 21st*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. L2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B F R2 F U2 D L U2 B U' F' L' F' L' 
2. B2 R F2 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 L' B R D R2 F' U2 R U2 L F' 
3. F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' L' B2 U' R D2 L' D2 F D L2 
4. B R2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 L' F2 U' B' F L' U2 L F D' F' 
5. F B2 U' B' R D' L' B' L' U B2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R' L2 D2 R 
6. F2 U B2 U' D' R' B' L2 F' L2 U' F2 L2 U D2 B2 R2 D' R2 
7. L' D2 F2 R D2 R B2 R D2 R' U2 D' F' U' L' D R2 B L2 B2 
8. R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 U' B L2 F U' L' R' B' D F' U2 
9. B2 R U2 L U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L' D' F2 D' R2 F R2 U L B L 
10. R L B R2 B2 U R2 D' L D2 F D2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B' 
11. R' L' F2 U B U2 R' D2 F U F' D2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 
12. R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 L D' R' F U2 B R U' L2 D2 

Good luck!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 14, 2017)

Round 87
Stickerless Aolong V2 (in memory of my magnetic Aolong V2 )
Ao12:15.78
(17.41), 16.50, 16.62, 14.97, 15.11, 17.13, 16.08, 17.25, 14.10, (12.11), 16.27, 13.75
Pretty inconsistent, only 3 counting sub 15s. Haven't used this cube in a while though.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 15, 2017)

round87
cube: valk 3M with one warrior WM corner piece
method: CFOP
*12:*00:15.61
*11:*00:14.12
*10:*00:14.10
*9:*00:17.70
*8:*00:14.16
*7:*00:14.33
*6:*00:18.21x
*5:*00:14.82
*4:*00:15.78
*3:*00:14.50
*2:*00:17.26
*1:*00:12.10x

average: 15.24

I got so many EPLL's that time, about half were EPLL's and I do not really know any COLL
sub15 by crawley open 2017???????


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 18, 2017)

Just went on a great streak and lowered my on ao100 from 14.98 to 14.57. Sub 15 is in sight!


----------



## sam596 (May 18, 2017)

Round 87

avg of 12: 14.98
Time List:
15.55, 13.22, 15.20, 16.28, 15.44, (18.38), 14.90, 17.38, (11.91), 12.55, 15.58, 13.73 

I'm back! Had to stop cubing for a couple weeks due to my exams, but now they're almost over and I can cube a lot more now. Goal is Sub-13 by Worlds!

Haven't lost any speed though these past couple weeks. I'm still at my usual average, even if I am cutting it fine on the sub-15 Ao12. One more to go!


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 21, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 87
1: 15.72
2: (12.83)
3: 16.31
4: 13.61
5: 16.73
6: 13.40
7: 16.70
8: 14.06
9: 14.62
10: 14.46
11: 14.93
12: (17.52)
Avg: 15.05

... You know how you can get an average that's so borderline, fumbling on the last solve can flip it around?
Either way, I just got Lubicle One and I'm loving it in this cube.


----------



## mafergut (May 21, 2017)

* Round 87 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R87 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 88*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, May 28th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B' D2 R' U' F D' F B U2 L' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 
2. U B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 B D F U' L B2 F' R' 
3. R' D2 U2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L2 F D U' L B L2 U L' F L 
4. R2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 R F D B2 L' B' F U B 
5. B' L2 B' L2 F D2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 L' U F D' U' B U' R' B R' 
6. L2 B' U2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 R D2 F2 D' F' L' R D' B' D' R 
7. F' L D R' U' B' R2 L U' L' D2 R B2 L U2 B2 L B2 L' U2 F' 
8. F' L2 F R2 F D2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 L' B' L B2 R' B' U' R' B D' 
9. U F2 R B2 D2 L2 R F2 U2 R2 B D' L R D L' U F2 U2 
10. F2 R D2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 B2 R B2 U F' R2 D R B2 L' D2 L2 
11. F' L' U' D2 B R L F2 D F2 D2 B2 R F2 L F2 L' B2 L' F2 
12. U2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 D' F R2 B2 R L2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 F' 

Good luck!


----------



## EntireTV (May 22, 2017)

Woohoo! Pretty consistent for me.
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong GTS2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-21
avg of 12: 14.90

Time List:
1. (12.52) B' D2 R' U' F D' F B U2 L' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 
2. 19.13 U B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 B D F U' L B2 F' R' 
3. 13.31 R' D2 U2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L2 F D U' L B L2 U L' F L 
4. 16.38 R2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 R F D B2 L' B' F U B 
5. 13.62 B' L2 B' L2 F D2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 L' U F D' U' B U' R' B R' 
6. 14.45 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 R D2 F2 D' F' L' R D' B' D' R 
7. (19.94) F' L D R' U' B' R2 L U' L' D2 R B2 L U2 B2 L B2 L' U2 F' 
8. 13.16 F' L2 F R2 F D2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 L' B' L B2 R' B' U' R' B D' 
9. 15.30 U F2 R B2 D2 L2 R F2 U2 R2 B D' L R D L' U F2 U2 
10. 14.52 F2 R D2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 B2 R B2 U F' R2 D R B2 L' D2 L2 
11. 14.18 F' L' U' D2 B R L F2 D F2 D2 B2 R F2 L F2 L' B2 L' F2 
12. 14.93 U2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 D' F R2 B2 R L2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 F'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 23, 2017)

CFOP
Thunderclap

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-23
avg of 12: 15.34

Time List:
1. 16.74 D R2 D F2 R2 D L2 D L2 D2 R B2 L' B L2 D' L' F' U F2 
2. 15.89 R D U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F' D L U L2 D U R D' 
3. (12.61) U2 B' L F' U' R' U2 L F R2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U F 
4. 15.37 L' F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U R' D R2 U' F L D' R2 D2 
5. 16.35 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 U F2 U B' R D2 B' U F2 U R D' U 
6. (18.05) F' U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' L' D U R' F L R2 B' 
7. 16.17 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 F' L2 D' F2 L' D' R D F' L2 
8. 13.75 U' R2 D' B2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 U' L' U R F D2 L' D F2 L2 D2 
9. 14.70 D' R' B2 R B L' U' F' D R2 U2 R L' F2 D2 L U2 B2 L' U2 
10. 13.45 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U B' L D' R2 F' L' R2 B' L 
11. 14.02 B' F2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 B L' D F2 D' B2 F L U2 
12. 16.93 R F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 D' L D2 U' B' R' F U R'


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 24, 2017)

15.16, 13.52, 14.16, (17.46), 13.68, 15.58, 15.08, 15.13, 13.65, 13.90, (10.84), 15.69

Ao12 = 14.55 (but only one 14 in the average )
This is much more average for me than my previous averages. The 10 had a PLL skip.

Cube: GuoGuan YueXiao
Method: CFOP
(happy?)


----------



## cuber314159 (May 25, 2017)

*
round 88
*
cube: weilong gts2 (yes I switched mains, my valk M was too slow in comparison)
method: CFOP (sometimes CFOOP as I do not quite know full OLL but I don't think I got a case I did not know this AO12

*12:*00:15.89
*11:*00:14.67
*10:*00:13.77
*9:*00:16.57
*8:*00:13.05x
*7:*00:15.70
*6:*00:15.12
*5:*00:16.00 ( sub-2 G-perm?? what!!!)
*4:*00:16.82x
*3:*00:16.60
*2:*00:15.92
*1:*00:14.92

average of 12: 15.52
shame.
but now I can say that every solve above 17 seconds is horrendous and every solve below 15 is good as I did not get a solve above 17 seconds.


----------



## mafergut (May 27, 2017)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> [...]
> Cube: GuoGuan YueXiao
> Method: CFOP
> (happy?)


Very! 

Last day before I post new scrambles! C'mon, submit your averages!


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 27, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 88
1: 15.63
2: (12.30)
3: 12.91
4: (17.81)
5: 17.39
6: 14.71
7: 13.22
8: 16.85
9: 12.39
10: 16.66
11: 12.91
12: 13.19
Avg: 14.59

That's a bit of a spread. I was really jittery for some reason this time...

EDIT: I decided to continue after that average and do an Ao100, and I got a new PB Ao12, Ao50, and Ao100 (13.72, 14.52, and 14.65 respectively). It feels like I'm going slowly, but that definitely means I've improved. Woo!


----------



## sam596 (May 27, 2017)

Round 88
Gans 356 Air UM (Green springs)

avg of 12: 14.84

Time List:
15.73, 15.17, (12.94), (19.06), 15.79, 14.33, 14.34, 13.95, 13.62, 15.58+, 15.57, 14.31

BOOM! I just finished off learning full OLL and used one of the final algs I learnt in the 12 so I'm really happy about that, plus I finally graduated. I'll still keep coming here every time I remember though, since I'm by no means Sub-15 globally yet...


----------



## mafergut (May 28, 2017)

* Round 88 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to @sam596 for graduating this week!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R88 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 89*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, June 4th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 F' U2 L' U2 R' U R2 B F' L2 
2. L F' U' D B R D F2 B2 L R2 B' D2 F L2 B2 U2 D2 B U2 
3. F L U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 B' R2 D' L F2 R D L2 U 
4. F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 F' L' D' U2 F' D2 F' L F' D2 
5. B' U2 B' R' D2 F2 R' B' U B2 D F2 U' D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 R 
6. U2 F2 U2 L2 B F R2 F' U2 F' R2 L' F R D2 U' L D' F' L2 U2 
7. U2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 B' F D R2 B2 F D L R D F' R' 
8. U F' L B R2 B2 L' B' D U2 R2 F2 R D2 L' B2 R' F2 
9. D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 B L2 R' B L2 U R2 D2 
10. D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' U' L U' B' L R B L B2 F' U 
11. D B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F R U' L2 F' R B' U2 L2 
12. R' D2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R U' B U' B2 L' U R2 B2 L 

Good luck!


----------



## cuber314159 (May 28, 2017)

mafergut said:


> * Round 88 Results*
> 
> Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to @sam596 for graduating this week!
> 
> ...


Sorry for switching to the weilong gts2 it gets your statistics all wrong...
First three rounds: valk3
Next three: valk3M
Last and may be many to come: weilong gts2
Possible next main: weilong gts2M
Cube I plan to use at next comp: weilong gts2


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 28, 2017)

Round 89
Mf3rs

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-28
avg of 12: 14.35 *(1/3)*

Time List:
1. 17.13 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' L B L2 R' D R' B2 D2 L' 
2. (10.59) B2 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 F' U F' R' B R2 U' L D' R U' 
3. 15.86 R2 D R2 D' F R D L F' D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 U 
4. 12.91 D2 L2 U F2 U F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L F L2 R D R' D2 U' L R 
5. 13.37 L D R L' F2 U F R2 B' U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R U2 D2 L' D2 L' 
6. (17.16) B2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 L' B2 U L U' R F R F 
7. 14.60 U R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D' L2 U F' L U B2 R2 B' L U' B2 
8. 14.57 F' D2 U2 F R2 B D2 B D2 R2 F' R' F D F R2 B' R U2 F2 R 
9. 13.22 R2 B U2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B U' L2 D' F' U' F2 R' U L R' 
10. 13.40 D B2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 L D' L' R D2 B' D2 R B 
11. 14.73 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 R B2 F2 U' L U' B U' R F U2 L 
12. 13.67 D R' D L2 F U' L' D' R' F2 D' L2 U' D L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2
Really good average, working on a 15.11 ao1000 right now


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 29, 2017)

Lol 14.74 ao5 with rubiks brand


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-28
avg of 5: 14.74

Time List:
1. 14.71 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 B R' D' R D U B L2 B2 U 
2. 14.66 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F L' D R F' R F' R2 B' L 
3. (19.11) F' L' F' D' B L2 D B' F2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 B 
4. 14.85 D' F L' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F' B2 L U2 B2 L' U2 L D2 R' U2 R' U' 
5. (14.12) B R2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 L U L2 R D' F' L2 D F'


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 29, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 89
1: 15.73
2: (16.97)
3: 15.01
4: 13.04
5: 14.89
6: (11.96)
7: 14.67
8: 14.21
9: 16.47
10: 13.83
11: 12.05
12: 11.97
Avg: 14.19

Wow. That's a counting 11. I'm pretty proud of that.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 29, 2017)

*round 89
method: CFOP with no CFOOP
cube: weilong gts2

12:*00:14.52
*11:* 00:16.60 - full OLL on a case I'd just learnt today
*10:* 00:15.10
*9:* 00:10.45 x - 2nd best solve ever
*8:* 00:13.15
*7:* 00:16.25 - forced F2L skip!
*6:* 00:18.82 x - full OLL on a case I'd just learnt today
*5:* 00:15.60
*4:* 00:14.98
*3:* 00:16.83
*2:* 00:15.29
*1:* 00:14.25

average: 00:15.26

I know full OLL!!!
hopefully, I will be able to get a sub-15 average at a competition this weekend after I practice it and implement full OLL into all my solves as I got a sub-15 ao5 in the weekly competition today but the scrambles they use do seem suspiciously easy.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 30, 2017)

Pbs today:
13.88 ao50
14.22 ao100
14.91 ao1000!!!!!!!!
Yes finally sub 15 ao1000


----------



## EntireTV (May 31, 2017)

Barely! Wow, so many bad times and still sub 15. Also, I got two sub 15 averages at my latest competition.

Cube: Weilong GTS2
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-30
avg of 12: 14.98

Time List:
1. 14.93 B2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 F' U2 L' U2 R' U R2 B F' L2
2. 14.29 L F' U' D B R D F2 B2 L R2 B' D2 F L2 B2 U2 D2 B U2
3. 13.77 F L U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 B' R2 D' L F2 R D L2 U
4. 15.87 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 F' L' D' U2 F' D2 F' L F' D2
5. 15.40 B' U2 B' R' D2 F2 R' B' U B2 D F2 U' D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 R
6. (19.79) U2 F2 U2 L2 B F R2 F' U2 F' R2 L' F R D2 U' L D' F' L2 U2
7. (12.09) U2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 B' F D R2 B2 F D L R D F' R'
8. 15.21 U F' L B R2 B2 L' B' D U2 R2 F2 R D2 L' B2 R' F2
9. 13.57 D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 B L2 R' B L2 U R2 D2
10. 17.30 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' U' L U' B' L R B L B2 F' U
11. 13.02 D B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F R U' L2 F' R B' U2 L2
12. 16.42 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R U' B U' B2 L' U R2 B2 L


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 1, 2017)

Method: CFOP 
Cube: Valk M

Round 89:
1. 15.33
2. 15.19
3. 12.73
4. 18.62
5. 16.60
6. 12.89
7. 16.86
8. 16.51
9. 13.33
10. 14.76
11. 14.33
12. 18.47
= 15.43


----------



## bgcatfan (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi all, it's my first time in the sub-15 thread. I took a break after graduating from sub-20 and now I'm ready to get back on it. I'm almost 30 years old and I don't practice consistently, so my goal (perhaps lofty) is to get to sub-15 by the end of the year. Really solidifying my PLL and learning OLL will help me with that.

Method: CFOP (2-look OLL)
Cube: Aolong v2
*Average: 18.40*
1. 19.30
2. 16.34
3. 18.27
4. 16.68
5. 18.29
6. 18.17
7. (21.98)
8. 17.77
9. 20.82
10. 19.47
11. 18.84
12. (14.07)


----------



## mafergut (Jun 3, 2017)

* Round 89 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to @EntireTV for graduating this week!

*I have an important announcement this week. *Because of personal reasons I will be mostly leaving this thread and active speedcubing so I need somebody to take over this race. It's a hard decision but my time to cube is limited and I don't want this hobby to take time from other important aspects of my life. That's probably the result of me being 47 years old and not a teen like most of you guys  I'll miss you all and the thrill of getting faster (or trying to). I'm uploading also the Excel sheet I use to keep track of results every week so that it's much easier for anybody to continue running the thread.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R89 Standings







*Race to Sub 15 - Round 90 & 91*
*Expected closing time: When somebody takes over the thread*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
I leave two sets of scrambles just in case it takes a bit long to find anybody interested in running the thread.

*Round 90:*
1. D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R' F' D' R' D B' L' F2 R' 
2. L2 U' R2 U B2 D R2 U F2 U L2 R B' U B R U F' U2 R' D' 
3. B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' R D2 L2 D' B' D R' F' D B' 
4. R2 U R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 L U B U' B D U2 B L' F 
5. L2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' R F2 D R' U' B F2 L R B' L 
6. L2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R B' D' B' L' F' U' L R' F' L' 
7. D U L2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' B' U R' F' D' F' D2 L' B' D' U 
8. B2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L' B F' L2 D2 L' R2 D2 B U' B2 
9. D R2 B' U2 D' F2 R' B L' R2 U2 R2 F B2 R2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 U 
10. R' B R2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 L F D U' L B D' R U2 
11. F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D U2 F L B' U' R D' L' R D' L' U 
12. L D2 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 F' R D' F' R2 U2 F U B 

*Round 91:*
1. R L2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 R' D2 L2 F' L' U R' B2 D' 
2. F L D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' F D2 B' R' D' U R2 B R' 
3. D B2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' L F L D2 U B U2 L' R F' 
4. B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D B D2 F L D R U' L' B F' 
5. D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 U' R' B F' R D 
6. L2 F2 B' U2 D L2 D' L' U2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 F U' 
7. F L' D2 L' F2 D' F2 R2 F' R D2 F' U2 F D2 B L2 F U2 D2 
8. R2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 U' B D' R' U2 R2 D2 U R' 
9. L B2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R' U' F2 L R U2 F D' U2 F' L 
10. L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 B R D F D2 F' U B F' L R' 
11. R B' D' B2 R B U' R2 D' R2 U2 R B2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 
12. B2 D L D' F2 U L' U' F2 U' F2 D2 B D2 F D2 B U2 R2 F' 

Good luck!


----------



## sam596 (Jun 4, 2017)

mafergut said:


> *I have an important announcement this week. *Because of personal reasons I will be mostly leaving this thread and active speedcubing so I need somebody to take over this race. It's a hard decision but my time to cube is limited and I don't want this hobby to take time from other important aspects of my life. That's probably the result of me being 47 years old and not a teen like most of you guys  I'll miss you all and the thrill of getting faster (or trying to). I'm uploading also the Excel sheet I use to keep track of results every week so that it's much easier for anybody to continue running the thread.



Sad to see you go! I've graduated but I have no issues running this thread, I have a lot more free time on my hands now, and have a willingness to continue on (in your legacy)


----------



## mafergut (Jun 4, 2017)

sam596 said:


> Sad to see you go! I've graduated but I have no issues running this thread, I have a lot more free time on my hands now, and have a willingness to continue on (in your legacy)


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## sam596 (Jun 5, 2017)

In that case since we have two sets of scrambles let's make the closing time for both rounds 90 and 91 *Sunday 18th June
*
Good Luck!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 5, 2017)

round 90
after a lot of warm-up solves and maybe a bit too much maru, I do this weeks average of 12 but I am really starting to prefer quick averages of 5 as the first 3 solves were a sub-13 MO3, but I got a 14.77 and a 14.89 average of 5 at my last comp so maybe I'm sub-15???

cube: weilong gts2
method: CFOP with full OLL now

*12:* 00:15.40 
*11:* 00:15.77 
*10:* 00:14.72 
*9:* 00:13.70 
*8:* 00:17.22 
*7:* 00:15.22 
*6:* 00:14.60 
*5:* 00:17.17 
*4:* 00:20.47 x
*3:* 00:13.35 
*2:* 00:12.75 
*1:* 00:12.30 x

average: 14.99

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(14.99)


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jun 5, 2017)

Round 90:
(11.98), 12.45, 20.91, 15.77, (DNF(11.71)), 13.98, 15.80, 18.10+, 14.57, 13.88, 13.62, 13.36

Ao12: 15.24
I will forever curse the corner I twisted on solve 5.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 6, 2017)

Round 90
Cfop
Mf3rs

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-5
avg of 12: 14.62 *(2/3)*

Time List:
1. 13.89 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U' B U L2 D U F' R B2 L R2 B 
2. (12.84) F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D F2 B' D' R2 B D' R U B' F2 U' 
3. 14.75 D2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 F' R' B R F R D L2 B 
4. 16.00 D L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 F L' B' D2 B' R U' B2 D' 
5. 15.21 F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' B' L D2 R' D F R B F2 L' 
6. 14.28 R F2 L' F D F U' B L' D2 F2 L2 B R2 B U2 D2 L2 F2 
7. 14.15 R' F L2 B D2 B' F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' R' F R2 D F L' U2 R2 
8. 15.48 U' F B2 D' R' B' L U R2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U' 
9. 15.06 L U F2 B R F' D R' U2 D R' B2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2 R F2 
10. 14.49 B U2 B L2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 L U' F2 R' F2 D2 L U' B2 
11. (17.85) D' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F R B D' L2 D' U' R2 F 
12. 12.86 B' U2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 R' U B L2 U F D B2 R F2


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 6, 2017)

Round 91
Cfop
Mf3rs

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-5
avg of 12: 14.93 *(3/3)*

Time List:
1. 14.10 L2 F' D2 L' B' L2 F' L D F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 F'
2. 14.63 B2 F2 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U L D2 R B2 R D' B F U' L
3. 16.29 B U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 L' U' B D' B2 L F2 L D2 B
4. 16.18 D' L2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 L B F' L U F' D B U2 F'
5. 14.16 R D2 B L2 U F2 L2 U B F2 D2 R F2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 R
6. 14.93 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' D R' D2 R' F' D' L' U B2
7. (16.36) U' B2 U' F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F' D' R B2 R2 D B2 F' L D'
8. 14.74 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' D2 B F' D B D' L D' F'
9. 14.14 B' U R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B' R' D R D2 U' L' F' L
10. 14.53 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L' D L2 R2 B2 D' L2 B' D' L
11. (13.49) B2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 F R F2 D2 U L' D U R' F'
12. 15.53 B U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F R' B2 R' F' U2 R U R' U'
Eyy, finally graduated. Basically sub 15 global now, broke my pb single yesterday and today


----------



## bgcatfan (Jun 7, 2017)

mafergut, we'll miss you. Best wishes for everything!

*Round 90*
Aolong V2
CFOP
*Average: 18.34*
21.52, 19.13, 18.72, (23.72), 19.09, 18.30, 17.02, 15.73, 19.28, (15.10), 19.00, 15.59

Slow start but really happy with how I ended!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 11, 2017)

race to sub 15
Thunderclap, CFOP

*r90*
15.29, 17.77, 17.36, 21.39, 19.90, 18.21, 19.36, 17.10, 21.57+, 26.29, 17.00, 20.45 = 19.21 (0/3)

Starting a long journey, I guess.

*r91*
20.25, 20.77, 21.34, 18.70, 17.65, 21.61, 18.12, 16.65, 23.32, 17.75, 18.17, 19.48 = 19.38


----------



## sam596 (Jun 15, 2017)

Last few days to get in both Rounds 90 and 91 guys so if you've done R90, but not R91, now is a good time to finish it!

I'll be starting Round 92 on Sunday evening (European Time)


----------



## sam596 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Round 90 & 91 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to JustAnotherGenericCuber for graduating this week! cuber314159's first sub-15 ao12 by a whisker too!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R91 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 92*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, June 25th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. B D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B' D L' D2 L' F L U' B'
2. B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U' R' B L2 D2 R2 F2 R' B D' B'
3. F2 U' L2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 R B' F' U B' R F' L2 B' R'
4. B' D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R U L' F2 L2 D2 F' D L' R
5. U2 B2 L U2 R U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R F D2 F' D' B' D' U2 B' F
6. D2 R2 F2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 F2 L' B' U L' D' B' F2 L2 D2
7. D' L' B' D' F' U' F U R2 B R2 B' L2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B' L'
8. B2 D2 L F2 R' U2 L' F2 R' U2 R B' D' R' U' B2 F' U2 R D F'
9. R2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 R' B R F' L' B D L' U2 F'
10. B L2 F2 D2 L B2 R D2 R' U2 R F2 D F' D2 R' F L F L2 B'
11. L2 F2 U2 B L2 D' F' R' D R2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 R' U2 L U2
12. D R2 D B2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B R' B2 F2 D' F L B2 U' B2

Good luck!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 18, 2017)

round 92, I almost went in for round 91.
cube: weilong gts2
method: CFOP

*12:* 00:14.08 
*11:* 00:14.39 
*10:* 00:15.28 
*9:* 00:16.24 
*8:* 00:15.16 
*7:* 00:18.28 x
*6:* 00:15.88 
*5:* 00:15.30 
*4:* 00:15.14 
*3:* 00:16.03 
*2:* 00:13.03 x
*1:* 00:13.99 

avergae: 15.15


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 18, 2017)

r92
CFOP, MF3RS

17.48, 16.50, 17.81, 19.19, (14.33), 17.53, 15.76, 20.64, 15.73, 18.98, 20.12, (22.15) = 17.97

I noticed I'm getting a lot better times with my MF3RS. Now just waiting for my Valk to arrive and I can get rid of budget cubes as my mains .


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jun 21, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM (Purple Springs)

Round 92
1: 15.55
2: 14.93
3: 15.35
4: 13.30
5: 13.07
6: (17.08)
7: 15.66
8: 14.54
9: 15.82
10: 13.16
11: (12.95)
12: 15.65
Avg: 14.70

Darn, forgot the last couple rounds...


----------



## Anthony Hildebrand (Jun 21, 2017)

Round 92
CFOP (White cross)
GTS 2 M

1 16.76
2 18.54
3 16.64
4 16.81
5 (19.52)
6 16.39
7 16.08
8 18.37
9 16.20
10 15.06
11 (13.35)
12 13.42

Ao12 16.43


----------



## sam596 (Jun 26, 2017)

*Round 92 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congratulations to Dash Lambda who's finally graduated after a long time participation in this thread . Remember you can still miss rounds and still maintain your streak .

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R92 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 93*
*Expected closing time: Tuesday, July 4th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 F2 L R U' F2 U B F2 L2 U'
2. R2 F2 R D2 R F2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' F D B' L R' B2 F' D' R U2
3. L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U B2 R2 B L R2 F' U2 B' D L2 F2 U
4. R' D2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 L U2 R' D2 B' F' D B2 R' B2 D2 L B' U'
5. U2 F' R' L F2 R2 B U2 L2 D U2 R' D2 R F2 R2 L D2 F2 R L2
6. B' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F D2 R D2 U' L2 B' D L D R
7. F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F' L R2 U R' D L2 F R2 U2
8. R' D2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 L U2 B2 L' F D2 U B L R2 B L2 F' L
9. D L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 L F' R' D R2 F D2 U R' B'
10. U F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 L' D2 L' B2 U2 F L F2 D' B F2 L U' L
11. U2 D B' D2 R U F' B2 R B D2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2
12. U' B2 D2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 L' U' L' B' D' R' U' B2 R2 U'

Good luck!


----------



## sam596 (Jun 26, 2017)

Round 93
CFOP
Gans 356 Air UM

avg of 12: 14.71

Time List:
(13.09), 14.56, 13.47, 13.44, (17.87), 17.82, 14.88, 17.35, 13.26, 13.79, 14.63, 13.86


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 27, 2017)

R93
CFOP
Thunderclap (hehe switched back, getting a Valk this week)

17.77, 17.31, 17.88, 14.60, 16.49, 18.91, 20.79, 15.44, 20.51, 17.93, 15.18, 19.10 = *17.65
*
Finally starting to wake up.


----------



## sam596 (Jun 30, 2017)

FYI, I changed the deadline to Tuesday 4th since I'll be busy Sunday night packing for a flight on Monday.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 30, 2017)

*round 93*
cube: weilong gts2
method: CFOP

*12:* 00:15.11 
*11:* 00:15.57 
*10:* 00:14.76 
*9:* 00:13.77 
*8:* 00:14.07 
*7:* 00:16.80 
*6:* 00:15.94 
*5:* 00:14.87 
*4:* 00:11.45 x
*3:* 00:14.89 
*2:* 00:14.10 
*1:* 00:17.90 x

average: 00:14.99


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 3, 2017)

Round 93
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan 356 Air UM Max Park Signature Edition

Ao12: 17.52

Time List:
1: 16.94
2: 17.74
3: 16.32
4: (19.80)
5: 19.75
6: 16.48
7: 16.87
8: (13.09)
9: 19.22
10: 15.28
11: 18.37
12: 18.32


----------



## sam596 (Jul 4, 2017)

*Round 93 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R93 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 94*
*Expected closing time: Monday, July 10th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. F U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F R2 F R' B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 L' U B
2. B2 L2 D' L2 U' R B' D R' F2 R2 L U2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 U'
3. B U D' L' B2 L' U B' R' L' D2 L B2 L B2 U2 R' F2 D2 F
4. D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L D U2 B' L F D' F R2 F2
5. B L2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B D2 U2 F' L D F L2 D' B' R' F L F2
6. U' D' L2 B' L D' R' U' D2 L B2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U R2 D'
7. R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B L D2 B' U' R2 U L' U' F2
8. D2 L2 F U2 F D2 F' D2 B' R U L' D R D F2 L U' L
9. U2 F L2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' D' R B'
10. L2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 L' F2 U L2 F D U2 L U B2
11. B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 B L2 U2 F2 L B D' U' L2 F2 R' U2 F' D
12. L2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F R2 D U F' L' B F U2 F D' U2

Good luck![/QUOTE]


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 4, 2017)

Round 94
Sub-15
Method: CFOP, 2L OLL, Full PLL
Cube: Gan 356 Air UM Max Park Signature Edition

Ao12: 16.56(Nice Average)

Time List: 14.33, 18.70, 16.74, (19.20), (11.03(PB)), 16.06, 17.44, 16.27, 16.35, 16.28, 17.70, 15.74


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 5, 2017)

these averages are getting so tense
round 94
method: CFOP
cube: weilong gts2
*
12:* 00:14.62 x
*11:* 00:16.19 x
*10:* 00:13.79 x
*9:* 00:16.92 x
*8:* 00:15.71 x
*7:* 00:13.48 x
*6:* 00:14.20 x
*5:* 00:15.92 x
*4:* 00:14.28 x
*3:* 00:14.49 x
*2:* 00:15.48 x
*1:* 00:14.71 x

average: 00:14.94


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 7, 2017)

Round 94
*Valk 3*, CFOP

16.70, 20.15, (21.46), 18.53, 18.03, (15.77), 18.91, 18.01, 16.11, 17.12, 16.34, 18.90 *= 17.88*


----------



## Agguzi (Jul 8, 2017)

Round 94
CFOP
Gans air

18.046, (20.555), 17.631, 18.571, 17.414, 19.741, (16.303), 17.512, 19.399, 19.423, 16.590, 16.927 
Ao12: 18.176


----------



## Randon (Jul 9, 2017)

R 94
CFOP - Moyu Weilong GTS

*Ao12: 17.46
*
17.99, 17.19, 18.66, 17.76, (DNF - 19.98), 19.23, 16.67, (14.19), 16.37, 18.46, 15.41, 16.89


----------



## James Hake (Jul 11, 2017)

round 94
CFOP - 1.5 look OLL, full PLL
gan 356 air - yellow ges
goal: consistently sub 15

ao12: 14.34

1. 13.11 F U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F R2 F R' B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 L' U B 
2. 14.94 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R B' D R' F2 R2 L U2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 U' 
3. 15.40 B U D' L' B2 L' U B' R' L' D2 L B2 L B2 U2 R' F2 D2 F 
4. 13.97 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L D U2 B' L F D' F R2 F2 
5. (10.90) B L2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B D2 U2 F' L D F L2 D' B' R' F L F2 
6. 13.41 U' D' L2 B' L D' R' U' D2 L B2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' 
7. 15.75 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B L D2 B' U' R2 U L' U' F2 
8. 13.04 D2 L2 F U2 F D2 F' D2 B' R U L' D R D F2 L U' L 
9. 14.42 U2 F L2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' D' R B' 
10. 15.22 L2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 L' F2 U L2 F D U2 L U B2 
11. (20.11) B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 B L2 U2 F2 L B D' U' L2 F2 R' U2 F' D 
12. 14.11 L2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F R2 D U F' L' B F U2 F D' U2


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 16, 2017)

A week late, what's going on


----------



## sam596 (Jul 18, 2017)

Sorry guys, London Open and Worlds dominated my time and I've only just arrived back from Worlds today. Here they are and I apologise for the delay.

*Round 94 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Welcome to newcomers James Hake and Randon. Welcome back to Agguzi who hasn't been here for a while.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R94 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 95*
*Expected closing time: Monday, July 24th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. F' L F2 U R' U2 D2 B R' B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 D' B
2. F B' L2 D' B2 L U D2 B' D' B2 R2 B R2 L2 D2 F' D2 F U2 B
3. D L2 B L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 L U' F U L U' B2 F
4. B' U' B2 U' L' U' R' U' L2 B' L2 U F2 U D2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2
5. U B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 R'
6. R U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D L2 B F' R' F' L2 D' F R2 F2
7. F' U' R' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 L B D2 L B2 R B2 L B2 L2 F2
8. U' L2 U L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B L F' L D2 L' B' L' D2 R'
9. D2 R U F2 R2 L2 U D2 R F U2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 D2
10. D F B2 D' R U' B2 D' F' U' F2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 R2
11. R2 L' D R L2 B L F2 D' F2 R2 L' B2 R D2 L U2 L' U2 L
12. R2 U B' R D2 L' B2 U B2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 D

Good luck!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 18, 2017)

Round 95
CFOP
Gan 356 Air UM MP
Sub-15

Ao12: 16.58

Time List: 17.11, 17.40, (19.18), (14.06), 14.67, 16.15, 16.77, 15.94, 18.87, 15.51, 15.96, 17.49


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 19, 2017)

My first time joining this. There are a bunch of easy scrambles lol. Hope I can improve more.
Round 95
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP
Cross: White and Yellow

*Ao12: 15.55* // I was close 
14.41, 15.63, 14.59, 18.56, 14.67, *13.11*, 15.05, 15.08, *22.18*, 15.50, 14.91, 17.12


----------



## sarvagya (Jul 21, 2017)

Let's do this...
Race to sub 15.
Round 95
Cube: MF3RS
Ao12: 17.52
Time List:
1, 17.59
2, 17.21
3, 16.22
4, 16.00
5, 17.90
6, 18.25
7, 19.28
8, (20.95)
9, 19.89
10, 16.18
11, (15.68)
12, 16.60
Comments:
After a break from sub 20 thread. I am back to competing online. This was an ok average. Started out very well and screwed up after solve 6. I may ask in advance: Do you guys have any tips for getting sub 15? TIA.


----------



## Spencer131 (Jul 21, 2017)

I figured I'd give this a go
Round 95
Roux
Qiyi Thunderclap
Ao12: 17.32
Times: 16.70, 19.97, 14.27, 18.67, 16.26, 16.99, 19.07, 15.41, 14.92, 16.15, 16.34, 19.34, 20.04


----------



## Agguzi (Jul 22, 2017)

Round 94
CFOP
Gans air

16.547, 14.595, 16.561, 19.077, 16.799, 18.630, 17.342, 15.302, (20.118), 15.056, (13.082), 15.744
Ao12: 16.571


----------



## bgcatfan (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi all, it's been a while so I decided I should post a time. Not a great one for me, so I know future progress is very likely =). I am starting to do a massive overhaul of F2L but haven't been wanting to bite the bullet for the temporary drop in times.
*Round 94*
CFOOP
GTS V2 M (Lite) - New cube! =D
Average: 18.53

(16.07), 20.71, 18.58, 19.45, 19.45, 17.54, (23.35), 16.70, 19.59, 18.29, 17.54, 17.40



sarvagya said:


> I may ask in advance: Do you guys have any tips for getting sub 15? TIA.


Try this video for suggestions. I find it very helpful.


----------



## sam596 (Jul 25, 2017)

*Round 95 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Welcome to newcomers GarethBert11, sarvagya and Spencer131.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R95 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 96*
*Expected closing time: Monday, July 31st*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*

1. L2 U B' L2 U' D L D' B' U' F2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2
2. D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' R B U L B' L D F2 R
3. U2 B' R2 B' D2 F D2 F U2 R2 U' F L F2 U' F2 R B' U2 B
4. F' U F' U' L' D' L' F' D2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 L F2 R D2 R2
5. R D R2 L' F R' L2 D2 B U' F D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B L2 F'
6. R2 F L U' B L2 U' F D L2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 B D2 F
7. R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F' D R' F' D F R' U F L U'
8. B2 L' F' D' L2 B L' U' F L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F
9. R2 F' R2 F' D2 B L2 B R2 F' R D L R B' F' U2 F' R2 B
10. L D U2 F2 D L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B L D2 F' R2 F2 D U F R'
11. U' R U' B2 R B' D' R2 U' R D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 D' B2 U2
12. B2 F2 R D2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R D B' R2 D' F R' U F2 R' F

Good luck!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 25, 2017)

Round 96
CFOP
Gan 356 Air UM MP
Sub-15

Ao12: 17.17

Time List: 16.89, (19.09), (14.84), 18.49, 18.14, 15.56, 15.43, 18.51, 16.30, 16.60, 17.90, 17.93


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 26, 2017)

r96
CFOP, Valk3

17.28, 18.46, 18.64, 16.86, 17.31, 17.16, (16.10), 16.19, 26.30, 16.45, 19.46, (32.25) = 18.41

Wait.. not a single sub-16 solve  And that counting 26 omg


----------



## Spencer131 (Jul 28, 2017)

Round 96
Roux
Thunderclap
Ao12: 18.19
Times: 19.43, 17.42, 18.56, 17.72, (29.22), 17.56, 17.82, 19.46, 20.27, 16.56, 17.04, (15.99)


----------



## Berd (Jul 28, 2017)

Round 96
CFOP
Thunderclap M

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-28
avg of 12: 13.00

Time List:
(11.44), 12.99, 12.50, 13.27, 13.51, 12.15, 14.41, 13.80, 11.48, 14.29, (15.06), 11.59

Good to see this still alive!


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 29, 2017)

Round 96
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP
Race to: Sub-15

Ao12: 16.56
19.76, 16.80, 16.44, 13.16, 15.07, 17.30, 19.23, *20.50*, 14.95, 17.11, *12.29*, 15.78
Not even close


----------



## Agguzi (Jul 29, 2017)

R96
CFOP
Gans Air

17.191, 19.517, 14.789, 16.082, 15.980, 20.297, 20.466, 19.627, 19.349, 19.719, 22.567, 19.537 = 18.76

Not happy with the solves with only 2 solves close to 15!!!


----------



## efattah (Jul 30, 2017)

R96
LMCF
Valk 3M

1. L2 U B' L2 U' D L D' B' U' F2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 17.16
2. D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' R B U L B' L D F2 R 16.37
3. U2 B' R2 B' D2 F D2 F U2 R2 U' F L F2 U' F2 R B' U2 B 13.21
4. F' U F' U' L' D' L' F' D2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 L F2 R D2 R2 (18.2)
5. R D R2 L' F R' L2 D2 B U' F D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B L2 F' 16.63
6. R2 F L U' B L2 U' F D L2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 B D2 F 15.85
7. R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F' D R' F' D F R' U F L U' 17.12
8. B2 L' F' D' L2 B L' U' F L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F 17.74
9. R2 F' R2 F' D2 B L2 B R2 F' R D L R B' F' U2 F' R2 B (11.54)
10. L D U2 F2 D L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B L D2 F' R2 F2 D U F R' 15.54
11. U' R U' B2 R B' D' R2 U' R D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 D' B2 U2 16.56
12. B2 F2 R D2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R D B' R2 D' F R' U F2 R' F 14.00

Average 16.018


----------



## sam596 (Jul 31, 2017)

I'll edit this post with the R96 results in a few hours.
*
Race to Sub 15 - Round 97
Expected closing time: Sunday, August 6th*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L' F' L' U' B D L' B D' U2 
2. D2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' F U' F L' D B2 L2 D' R D2 
3. L' D B2 D' F2 U' B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R' U' F' R B L B' F' 
4. F' R U2 L2 D2 F B2 U' B' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 
5. U F B U' B' R' D' L' B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R' 
6. R' D F' U F L' B L2 D' B2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L' D2 
7. R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 F D2 R' F2 D' U F' R2 D' 
8. B2 D U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' F R' U2 R2 B2 U L' 
9. F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R' U2 B U2 L B2 L U F' L' 
10. L U2 B R2 B F D2 B U2 L2 B' F2 D F2 L' B2 R D U' R 
11. U' D R' U2 D B R L D' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 D2 L 
12. L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' U' F2 D2 B' L' F2 L' 

Good Luck!


----------



## efattah (Jul 31, 2017)

R97
Valk 3M
Method LMCF

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-31
avg of 12: 17.02

Time List:
1. 15.20 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L' F' L' U' B D L' B D' U2 
2. 15.75 D2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' F U' F L' D B2 L2 D' R D2 
3. 14.35 L' D B2 D' F2 U' B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R' U' F' R B L B' F' 
4. 14.77 F' R U2 L2 D2 F B2 U' B' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 
5. 19.22 U F B U' B' R' D' L' B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R' 
6. 19.02 R' D F' U F L' B L2 D' B2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L' D2 
7. 16.27 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 F D2 R' F2 D' U F' R2 D' 
8. (23.59) B2 D U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' F R' U2 R2 B2 U L' 
9. 22.49 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R' U2 B U2 L B2 L U F' L' 
10. (11.97) L U2 B R2 B F D2 B U2 L2 B' F2 D F2 L' B2 R D U' R 
11. 16.95 U' D R' U2 D B R L D' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 D2 L 
12. 16.16 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' U' F2 D2 B' L' F2 L'

Ruined by the two screw ups.


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 1, 2017)

R97
Valk 3
CFOP

(13.29), 17.02, (21.77), 19.43, 15.19, 16.39, 16.01, 19.76, 20.20, 18.47, 16.59, 15.01 *= 16.81*


----------



## kbrune (Aug 1, 2017)

Round 97

Ave: 18.58

18.47, 18.20, 17.12, 18.68, 25.92, 18.06, 17.23, 15.40, 22.02, 14.58, 21.22, 19.42

First time in this race! I was worried I'd end up with a sup 20 ave lol
Glad I got at least 1 sub 15. Don't know if my average will ever get to sub 15.
We shall see!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 2, 2017)

Round 97
Weilong GTS2 Pro Shop
CFOP
Sub-15

Ao12: 16.90

Time List: 14.57, 19.70, 19.74, 16.97, 17.16, 17.40, 15.13, 14.04, (20.99), (13.74), 17.96, 16.31


----------



## Agguzi (Aug 4, 2017)

R97
CFOP
Gans Air

14.769, 16.790 , 16.056, 18.276, 16.467, 15.386, 14.856, 15.621, 12.063, 14.754, 15.136, 13.027
Ao12: 15.266
Hmmm...missed sub-15 by a whisker...


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 7, 2017)

R97
Race to Sub-15
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: 16.19
14.22, (13.61), 16.18, 15.20, (21.56), 17.88, 15.98, 12.88, 19.44, 14.58, 17.29, 17.50


----------



## sam596 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sorry about the delay guys, I will start R98 on Sunday, and we'll get back to weekly scrambles, I promise


----------



## sam596 (Aug 13, 2017)

*Round 96 & 97 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Welcome back to efattah and to newcomer kbrune!

Week off to reset, and now we will be back to weekly races, Sunday-Sunday. Sorry for not being on schedule, but that stops now 

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R97 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 98*
*Expected closing time: Sunday 20th August*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*
1. U F2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' L' D2 R B2 D B2 U B F L'
2. B R' U' F' D F2 R U' R B D2 F U2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 U
3. B D' F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 L' D F2 D R U B R' D2
4. L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B L2 R2 F L2 B' L' U' B L U2 F' R F U' F2
5. F D2 U2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' R D L U' R2 B D' U'
6. L' B2 U2 F' U' L F2 L' B' D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B'
7. U D2 L' D2 L D B' D2 L' F' L2 D L2 U F2 B2 U B2 L2
8. U2 D2 F U B2 D L D2 F B' D2 F2 D2 L F2 B2 U2 R F2 L'
9. B' R2 F D2 F U2 F U2 R2 F2 U' F' L2 R F L' B2 R F2 U2
10. F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B' R B2 D R' D2 B L2 F
11. U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L F2 R' D' B' D B' D' B2 U
12. F' B2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L B' R B2 U' L' D' R2 U2 R'

Good Luck!


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 13, 2017)

sam596 said:


> *Round 96 & 97 Results*
> 
> Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Welcome back to efattah and to newcomer kbrune!
> 
> ...


Could you update my cube? Thanks!


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Aug 13, 2017)

It's been a while since I posted on this thread.

Cube: GuoGuan YueXiao
Method: CFOP

13.16, 12.21, 14.95, (19.54), 13.13, 16.15, 13.42, 13.31, 16.67, (11.51), 13.74, 13.25
Ao12: 14.00


----------



## sam596 (Aug 14, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Could you update my cube? Thanks!



It'll be updated in the next results


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 14, 2017)

Round 98
CFOP
Gan 356 Air UM
Sub-15

Ao12: 16.33. Definitely sub-17 now, that’s a step closer.

Time List: 16.80, (12.17), 17.19, 18.05, 14.71, 15.28, 16.95, 18.51, 15.06, (20.69), 16.51, 14.27


----------



## Agguzi (Aug 15, 2017)

R98
CFOP
Gans Air

12.398, 17.802 16.374, (11.769), 14.711, 15.332, 14.878, 15.864, (18.836), 13.303, 18.484, 14.855 = 15.383


----------



## Berd (Aug 16, 2017)

R98

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-16
avg of 12: 12.68

Time List:
(14.94), 11.16, 11.91, 12.22, 13.25, 12.83, 10.61, 13.82, (9.62), 14.78, 14.22, 11.99


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 18, 2017)

Round 98
CFOP
Valk3

Ao12: 15.74
17.57, 13.86, 12.38, 15.78, 15.98, 15.68, 19.10, (20.24), 17.15, 15.59, (11.57), 14.31

No comment. My standard.


----------



## efattah (Aug 19, 2017)

Round 98
LMCF
Weilong GTS2M

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-19
avg of 12: 16.09

Time List:
1. (14.09) U F2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' L' D2 R B2 D B2 U B F L' 
2. (18.55) B R' U' F' D F2 R U' R B D2 F U2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 U 
3. 18.21 B D' F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 L' D F2 D R U B R' D2 
4. 14.99 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B L2 R2 F L2 B' L' U' B L U2 F' R F U' F2 
5. 14.66 F D2 U2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' R D L U' R2 B D' U' 
6. 17.34 L' B2 U2 F' U' L F2 L' B' D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B' 
7. 16.54 U D2 L' D2 L D B' D2 L' F' L2 D L2 U F2 B2 U B2 L2 
8. 16.94 U2 D2 F U B2 D L D2 F B' D2 F2 D2 L F2 B2 U2 R F2 L' 
9. 15.90 B' R2 F D2 F U2 F U2 R2 F2 U' F' L2 R F L' B2 R F2 U2 
10. 16.33 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B' R B2 D R' D2 B L2 F 
11. 14.20 U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L F2 R' D' B' D B' D' B2 U 
12. 15.74 F' B2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L B' R B2 U' L' D' R2 U2 R'

Solve 5 (14.66) used Waterman L6E Set 2. This is the first round that I have been confident enough to attempt it during speedsolves.


----------



## codeo (Aug 20, 2017)

sam596 said:


> Race to Sub 15 - Round 98


Bad day for me

avg of 12: 18.09
19.31 21.02 18.91 (26.09) 20.57 (14.54) 18.31 15.74 17.46 19.25 14.93 15.31


----------



## sam596 (Aug 20, 2017)

*Round 98 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Welcome to newcomer codeo.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R98 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 99*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, 27th August*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*

1. F B' U R F' D2 R D' B2 L F' R2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 D2
2. B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U' F' U L B' L F L U2 L B2
3. D2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 U R2 B L2 R' B2 F L2 U' L B2 U
4. L' D' R2 U2 F2 B' U' L' U R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U R'
5. U B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U L F' U L U2 R2 F2 U' F R2
6. D2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' L' U' L' B2 L' B' D B' U L2
7. B' R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 D L2 B U' L' D' R2 D F2
8. R F' R2 U2 D L' B' D' F' R U2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 D2 L' F2 B2
9. L' B2 L' B D' R2 L B' R U' R2 B U2 B D2 L2 F' L2 B
10. B' L' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' F R2 B U' L' U2 L'
11. L F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' U' B' D B' L U L2 F2 L2
12. D F2 R F' U B2 U2 F' R F2 R D2 L' F2 B2 U2 R' L

Good luck!


----------



## Branflakeftw (Aug 21, 2017)

Round 99
Cube: Zhanchi
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 16.57
19.43, 17.78, 15.26, 17.66, 16.55, 15.83, (14.88), 15.51, 15.46, 16.54, 15.62, (20.95)

Getting back into practicing after a few-year break. Finished strong lol


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 21, 2017)

99
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: 14.78 (1/3)
14.23, 15.78, (16.62), 14.26, 13.72, (11.97), 14.16, 16.13, 13.27, 16.06, 16.10, 14.07

Yey!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 23, 2017)

Round 99
Sub-20
CFOP Yellow Cross
Gan 356 Air UM

Ao12: 18.59

Time List: (13.83), 17.72, 19.16, 19.84, (23.33), 16.71, 20.36, 21.06, 18.89, 16.92, 15.23, 20.10


----------



## tarandeep5 (Aug 23, 2017)

Round 99
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: 14.92

Time List: 16.44, 14.50, 17.50, 16.82, 14.98, 12.50, 12.16, 15.43, (17.72), 14.87, 14.01, (12.13)


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!! today i Got a avg. of 4.5 s .........................2 pll skip in on session!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CheesePuffs (Aug 24, 2017)

Round 99
CFOP (White/Yellow Cross)
GTS2M

Ao12: 15.85

Times: 16.58, 14.88, 14.87, 18.29, 15.43, 15.64, 16.01, 14.65, 15.15, (20.12), 16.95, (11.23)

First week back after ~3 year hiatus. These new cubes are great.


----------



## efattah (Aug 26, 2017)

Gan Air UM
Round 99
LMCF

16.3
17.1
15.43
(9.58)
16.78
15.67
14.57
13.3
17.4
17.94
(18.09)
15.3

Average 15.97


----------



## Agguzi (Aug 26, 2017)

R 99
Gans Air
CFOP

14.989, 15.719, 14.811, 14.425, 14.795, 14.736, 17.230, 14.693, 14.560, 14.830, 11.497, 14.642

Ao12: 14.74 (1/3)


----------



## sam596 (Aug 27, 2017)

*Round 99 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Welcome to newcomers Branflakeftw, CheesePuffs and Tarandeep5.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R99 Standings






are you ready?????
...
I don't think you're ready
...
It's time for the big one
...
*Race to Sub 15 - Round 100
Expected closing time: Sunday, 3rd September****

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*

1. R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D2 R B2 R2 B R' F D2 L
2. B' U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F R' D' B U' B R'
3. F' U2 L B' U R U F2 D2 F R2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U L2
4. D F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D F' U2 R D L R' U' F L' B2
5. B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U R D2 F R2 U2 B R' B L U2
6. L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U' B R2 D' F U R' B' L' D U
7. U F2 R2 D B2 R2 D B2 D F2 D' L' D' B' D2 R' D B L2 F' D
8. D2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' F L R' B' L2 U B2 D U2 R'
9. B2 D2 R U' B2 R B' U F' R L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 U R2
10. U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F R2 B2 F' U' R' D2 U' B2 F D B' U2 L'
11. F D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F2 B' L' U' F D B' U' R' B'
12. B' U R2 L' D' F' D' B U B2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L B2 R' B2 R' D'

Good luck!

***: I'm leaving on holiday/vacation on Sunday, I'll probably post new scrambles for that reason on Saturday, but latecomers are free to still enter until Round 101 is finished


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 28, 2017)

R100
Gan 356 Air UM
CFOP
Sub-15

Ao12: 14.97. OMG Barely.

Time List: (13.12), 13.32, 14.45, 18.18, (18.74), 15.66, 16.26, 13.89, 15.52, 15.70, 13.37, 13.38


----------



## Branflakeftw (Aug 28, 2017)

Round 100
Dayan Zhanchi
CFOP

*15.81 = *15.29 14.60 20.26 15.28 13.01 14.90 (12.88) 17.74 (20.47) 15.55 17.74 13.74

I need to learn full OLL..


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 29, 2017)

r100

17.86, 14.77, 18.25, 18.55, 14.56, 15.79, 20.05, 16.10, 22.52, 15.43, 14.86, 15.07 = *16.67*


----------



## tarandeep5 (Aug 29, 2017)

Round 100
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: 14.46

Time List:
15.45
12.35
(11.01)
17.05
12.66
12.63
15.77
14.12
15.84
12.75
15.92
(17.42)


----------



## codeo (Aug 30, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-30
avg of 12: 19.54

Time List:
1. 17.59 
2. 20.34 
3. (29.15) 
4. (16.94) 
5. 18.82 
6. 17.05 
7. 17.13 
8. 18.75 
9. 20.43 
10. 17.57 
11. 20.67 
12. 27.01 

What's wrong with me?! I don't normally average do disgustingly bad, either I'm out of practice or my fingers just hate the OLLs from your scrambles.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 30, 2017)

round 100
method: CFOP
cube: weilong gts2

*12:* 00:15.46 
*11:* 00:15.55 
*10:* 00:15.55 
*9:* 00:14.06 
*8:* 00:15.05 
*7:* 00:14.09 
*6:* 00:14.06 
*5:* 00:13.87 
*4:* 00:13.04 x
*3:* 00:13.19 
*2:* 00:13.99 
*1:* 00:15.65 x

average: 00:14.49 (3/3)

sorry for not graduating earlier, I left it quite a while


----------



## Agguzi (Sep 2, 2017)

Round 100
CFOP
GANS Air
Ao12: 14.93 (2/3)

14.737, 13.783, 14.157, 14.860, 18.456, 13.247, 15.305, 15.144, 16.395, 13.967, 13.008, 16.140

Lucky this time...


----------



## sam596 (Sep 3, 2017)

Like I said last week, I'm on vacation this week. Next week I'll have results for both 100 and 101. If you're new or missed last week feel free to enter round 100 in addition to 101 until next week 
*
Race to Sub 15 - Round 101
Expected closing time: Sunday, 10th September*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*

1. R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R B L' F' D' L D' B' F U' 
2. D' R' F2 U R' F D2 L' B U2 F2 U2 R U2 R B2 L B2 L F2 
3. U2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F D U' L' F' R' B2 D2 L' F' 
4. B2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F D U F D L' D2 R B D' 
5. B' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' F' U2 D' F' L U2 B2 D' B' R' F2 U 
6. L U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F' U' L B' R2 D' L2 B D' 
7. F2 U' B' L' B2 R F2 U' R' D' F U2 F R2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F2 L2 
8. D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 F L' D R F2 U2 R2 D 
9. D' L' D2 F U2 R U2 R L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U L' 
10. U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 R D' L2 F L' R' U' B D' U L' 
11. L F D R U' R2 B' U2 L' F2 L2 U R2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 R2 
12. B F2 L' F2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' F L R D2 B' L' F 

Good luck!


----------



## Branflakeftw (Sep 3, 2017)

Round 101
CFOP
Cube: some old cube
*15.97 *= 13.88 14.40 18.33 18.17 15.52 (DNF) 14.18 15.48 15.94 14.84 19.00 (13.23)

bleh..


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Sep 7, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-7
avg of 12: 16.86

Time List:
1. 15.65 R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R B L' F' D' L D' B' F U' 
2. 15.61 D' R' F2 U R' F D2 L' B U2 F2 U2 R U2 R B2 L B2 L F2 
3. 14.85 U2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F D U' L' F' R' B2 D2 L' F' 
4. 17.65 B2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F D U F D L' D2 R B D' 
5. 17.09 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' F' U2 D' F' L U2 B2 D' B' R' F2 U 
6. (12.72) L U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F' U' L B' R2 D' L2 B D' 
7. (DNF(0.38)) F2 U' B' L' B2 R F2 U' R' D' F U2 F R2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F2 L2 // timer didn't start
8. 21.41+ D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 F L' D R F2 U2 R2 D // when it rains it pours 
9. 14.70 D' L' D2 F U2 R U2 R L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U L' 
10. 15.89 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 R D' L2 F L' R' U' B D' U L' 
11. 20.69 L F D R U' R2 B' U2 L' F2 L2 U R2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 R2 //messed up pll execution
12. 15.04 B F2 L' F2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' F L R D2 B' L' F
Overall a pretty decent average for me .


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 7, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 101 
Cube: Valk 3 M
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 15.11
*
1. 14.80 
2. 14.35 
3. 15.95 
4. 14.42 
5. 12.01 
6. 16.22 
7. (11.77) 
8. 16.26 
9. (16.52) 
10. 15.23 
11. 16.19 
12. 15.69 

I have a competition in 3 weeks so I'm trying to be sub-15.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Sep 8, 2017)

Round 101
Gan 356 Air UM
CFOP
Sub-15

Ao12: 15.26

Time List: 15.40, 15.10, 17.79, (13.49), 14.90, 15.39, 14.46, 13.63, 14.28, (18.18), 16.34, 15.36


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 9, 2017)

I couldn't make Round 100 last week so I'll do 2 rounds.
100 & 101
Sub-15
Valk 3
CFOP

Ao12: 15.20
15.02, 15.41, 14.71, 17.27, 15.77, 15.03, 17.05, 13.33, 14.92, 13.47, (19.86), (12.65) 

Ao12: 15.46
(11.24), 17.24, 16.52, 15.69, 16.64+, 12.81, 15.38, 13.03, (18.90), 18.13, 14.62, 14.58


----------



## Agguzi (Sep 9, 2017)

Round 101
CFOP
GANS Air
Ao12: 14.60 (3/3)

13.703, 15.605, 15.867, 14.571, 15.172, 14.115, 14.699, 16.540, 15.504, 13.027, 14.859, 11.591


----------



## sam596 (Sep 11, 2017)

*Round 100 & 101 Results*

Thank you all for participating. Congrats to Agguzi and cuber314159 for graduating!  Welcome to newcomer DAoliHVAR and welcome back to CornerCutter!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R100 & 101 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 102
Expected closing time: Sunday, 17th September*

*Scrambles (generated with csTimer):*

1. F L F' U B2 U' B R D2 F' U' B2 R2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 
2. D2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B L2 F U' L R U' F2 R' B2 U B L 
3. L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' B L' B U' F D' L U' R D' F' 
4. U2 F2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 F U' L2 R' B D F' R' D' U 
5. R' U2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 L F2 D' F2 U L B2 L B D2 F U2 
6. D' F D' B L' U' R' D2 L' F2 R2 B U2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 F R' 
7. F R2 F' U2 B L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 L' R U' R' F2 U' R' F U' 
8. U L B2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 L R2 U' R' D' F U2 F' U2 R B' 
9. L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 B U2 F' U' R D' L B2 U 
10. B F U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 D F2 L F2 U F' L' U2 L D2 
11. L B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 R F R F D' U2 F R 
12. D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 B' L U F U2 B L2 D2 F U' B 

Good luck!


----------



## Oatch (Sep 12, 2017)

Round 102
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 18.40

17.09, (15.61), 16.56, 16.04, (22.88), 16.94, 19.28, 18.25, 20.00, 19.89, 18.73, 21.23

Joining the race! Could be here for a while.


----------



## Branflakeftw (Sep 12, 2017)

Round 102
CFOP
GTS2M 
*13.91 = *14.73, 13.27, 12.99, 15.00, 15.22, 13.33, 13.00, 14.00, 13.96, (12.83), (21.06), 13.60

PB ao12


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Sep 14, 2017)

CFOP
moyu weilong

avg of 12: 17.54

Time List:
1. (20.88) F L F' U B2 U' B R D2 F' U' B2 R2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 U2 L2
2. 16.62 D2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B L2 F U' L R U' F2 R' B2 U B L
3. 20.83 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' B L' B U' F D' L U' R D' F'
4. 15.89 U2 F2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 F U' L2 R' B D F' R' D' U
5. 19.40 R' U2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 L F2 D' F2 U L B2 L B D2 F U2
6. 18.57 D' F D' B L' U' R' D2 L' F2 R2 B U2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 F R'
7. 17.28 F R2 F' U2 B L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 L' R U' R' F2 U' R' F U'
8. 15.94 U L B2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 L R2 U' R' D' F U2 F' U2 R B'
9. 17.73 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 B U2 F' U' R D' L B2 U
10. 15.23 B F U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 D F2 L F2 U F' L' U2 L D2
11. (14.68) L B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 R F R F D' U2 F R
12. 17.93 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 B' L U F U2 B L2 D2 F U' B

//imma be here a while ...


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 15, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 101 
Cube: GTS2M just switched
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 14.99*

1. (13.24) 
2. (16.90) 
3. 16.11 
4. 15.24 
5. 15.66 
6. 16.80 
7. 13.87 
8. 14.53 
9. 15.41 
10. 13.97 
11. 14.37 
12. 13.93 

Whoa, that is the first time I've come that close in race.


----------



## Agguzi (Sep 16, 2017)

Round 102(Alumni)
CFOP CN non white
Gans Air 356
Ao12: 17.359

16.191(b), 15.590(o), 19.687(y), 18.072(y), 19.097(b), 14.853(y), 18.752(g), 21.383(r), 11.541(y), 17.062(y), 16.590(y), 19.500(o)

Need to reduce 3 sec to become same as white avg


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 16, 2017)

102
Valk 3
CFOP

Average of 12, 2017-09-17-06:24
Average: *15,18*
Best: 12,27
Worst: 17,79
Mean: 15,16
Standard Deviation: 1,70

1: 14,20
2: 15,26
3: 13,78
4: (17,79)
5: 17,42
6: 16,65
7: 13,39
8: 15,73
9: 13,23
10: 15,63
11: (12,27)
12: 16,53

Pretty close


----------



## sam596 (Sep 17, 2017)

*Round 102 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Welcome to newcomer Oatch! Good idea Agguzi about the CN race now you've graduated, I might have to join you, although I'm not sure whether I really want to be CN.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R102 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 103*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, 24th September*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):

1. U2 B D2 R B R2 B' D' F' U' R2 D2 F2 U2 D' L2 D' L2
2. F' L2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F L2 F2 U R B' F' R U2 B D R' B'
3. U B' R2 L' U' L B D R' F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2
4. F2 R D2 F2 R B2 L D2 R' B' L' B2 D U' R2 F' L R2 U'
5. B' L2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 F L2 F' R F D' U2 B D' R U F' R
6. L' D2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U B L U' B' L2 R D' R B2
7. U L2 B R' F D F D L F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U D R2 B2
8. R D2 F' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D L2
9. B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 F R D L2 D R' U F' L U
10. B2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 R D' U2 R2 U' B' U' R
11. D' R' F2 D B' L U' R' D L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' D' B2 U' B2
12. R D2 F2 B' L' U' F' D' L U' R' F2 D2 R' F2 R F2 B2 U2 B2 R'

Good luck!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Sep 18, 2017)

Round 103
CFOP
Gan 356 Air UM
Sub-15

Ao12: 16.28

Time List: 17.77, 13.62, 15.12, 16.89, 19.70, 17.46, (19.95), (12.97), 16.41, 14.40, 14.19, 17.30


----------



## Aerospry (Sep 18, 2017)

Round 103
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 16.91

Times: 16.80, 16.49, (15.00), 17.36, 17.07, 16.61, 16.05, (19.42+), 18.01, 15.81, 18.14, 16.81


----------



## Oatch (Sep 18, 2017)

Round 103
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 17.59

19.61, 16.84, 18.04, (DNF), 18.41, 16.75, 16.36, 19.92, 16.63, 16.32, 17.04, (16.20)


----------



## codeo (Sep 19, 2017)

Round 103
CFOP
GAN356 Air Advanced(clear springs)
Ao12: 19.31

17.31, 22.75, 18.64, 16.43, 21.64, 21.91, 15.46, 19.98, 17.04, (14.86), (23.17), 21.95


----------



## Grey Nomad (Sep 19, 2017)

Round 103
YongJun something
Modified CFOP

Session average: 17.46
1. 17.30 
2. 14.70 
3. 16.38 
4. (21.89) 
5. 15.20 
6. 16.45 
7. 19.74 
8. (13.07) 
9. 19.27 
10. 19.75 
11. 19.78 
12. 15.99


----------



## Branflakeftw (Sep 20, 2017)

Round 103
GTS2M
CFOP

*15.58* = 15.29 (19.40) (13.39) 15.08 17.74 13.81 16.43 16.37 16.60 13.85 14.80 15.83

Man...


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Sep 20, 2017)

avg of 12: 18.79

Time List:
1. 16.90 U2 B D2 R B R2 B' D' F' U' R2 D2 F2 U2 D' L2 D' L2 
2. 23.03+ F' L2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F L2 F2 U R B' F' R U2 B D R' B' 
3. 21.41 U B' R2 L' U' L B D R' F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 
4. 19.35 F2 R D2 F2 R B2 L D2 R' B' L' B2 D U' R2 F' L R2 U' 
5. (26.20) B' L2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 F L2 F' R F D' U2 B D' R U F' R 
6. 18.11 L' D2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U B L U' B' L2 R D' R B2 
7. 18.42 U L2 B R' F D F D L F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U D R2 B2 
8. 17.87 R D2 F' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D L2 
9. 17.08 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 F R D L2 D R' U F' L U 
10. (15.74) B2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 R D' U2 R2 U' B' U' R 
11. 18.87 D' R' F2 D B' L U' R' D L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' D' B2 U' B2 
12. 16.89 R D2 F2 B' L' U' F' D' L U' R' F2 D2 R' F2 R F2 B2 U2 B2 R'

i'm getting worse lul


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 22, 2017)

103
Valk 3
CFOP

Average of 12, 2017-09-22-20:09
Average: 15,08

1: (11,97)
2: 16,19
3: 13,59
4: 16,19
5: 14,53
6: 16,31
7: 12,35
8: 17,58
9: (18,18)
10: 14,00
11: 14,47
12: 15,63

So sad


----------



## Agguzi (Sep 24, 2017)

Round 103(Alumni)
CFOP CN non white
Gans Air 356
Ao12: 16.58

18.819(g), 15.078(y), 19.315(r), 19.564(y), 19.143(g), 18.911(o), 12.412(g), 13.862(g), 17.276(o), 13.818(y), 16.950(b), 13.922(r)

Long way to go before becoming CN...


----------



## sam596 (Sep 25, 2017)

*Round 103 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Welcome to newcomers Aerospry and Grey Nomad! What a great turnout! Sorry they're late, got home from comp late last night and had a full day of uni today.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R102 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 103*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, 1st October*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):

1. B2 R F R U L F' U2 F' L U2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 D2
2. R' B2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L U L' U2 B' R2 D F' D U' B
3. D2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 R' D' B L' U' B' U2 B R2 D R2
4. F' L2 B R2 F' L D2 F2 L2 F U' B2 U L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2
5. L' U2 R U' R' D R' L B U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 L
6. F' U' D' F B' R U R U2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 F' D
7. R B U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' F' L D' F2 U R F' L2 R2 U
8. U L2 F2 R2 B L2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 L' D' B' D' R2 D' U' L
9. B2 D2 F' L2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 F L B' U' L B' L2 R D' F' U2
10. F R L U R' L' B U' B' D2 F2 R F2 R2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 R2
11. U' B2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U B F R2 D F' R D2 B2 R F2
12. B' F2 L B2 L D2 F2 L U2 F2 R' F R' F2 R2 U' R' D F

Good luck!


----------



## Aerospry (Sep 25, 2017)

Round 104
CFOP CN
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 17.18

Times: 17.41, 18.07, (15.08), 16.55, 18.10, 18.21, 15.79, 15.08, 16.09, 19.62, 16.92, (19.99)


----------



## Branflakeftw (Sep 26, 2017)

Round 104
CFOP
GTS2M

*15.13* = 16.12 (18.92) (12.10) 14.94 16.67 12.35 13.94 14.86 13.36 15.47 16.12 17.43


----------



## Oatch (Sep 27, 2017)

Round 104
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 17.99

(20.36), 18.50, 16.43, 19.24, 17.42, (15.31), 16.91, 18.84, 19.12, 18.72, 17.74, 16.97


----------



## Agguzi (Sep 29, 2017)

R104 (Alumni)
Gans Air
CFOP CN w/o white
Ao12: 17.32

15.825(y),15.001(y), 15.836(y), 18.051(g), 16.143(o), 14.422(g), 22.426(b), 16.735(g), 16.63(r), 16.913(g), 21.487(o), 18.381(b)

I have created a blog on colour nuetral
http://www.thecubestar.com/2017/09/16/how-to-become-colour-neutral/


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 1, 2017)

104
Valk3
CFOP

Best Average of 12, 2017-10-01-09:17
Average: 15.88

1: 17,10
2: 14,99
3: 13,70
4: 15,86
5: 14,78
6: (19,05)
7: 14,91
8: 16,09
9: 17,64
10: 16,92
11: 16,80
12: (13,16) 

Saving the sub-16 streak! Eventough this average is bad


----------



## Randon (Oct 2, 2017)

R104
Gans 356 Air (Master)
CFOP

*15.332* = 15.695, (17.644), 14.196, 15.132, 15.764, 15.763, 14.667, 16.156, 15.954, (11.303), 15.231, 14.764


----------



## sam596 (Oct 2, 2017)

*Round 10 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R102 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 104*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, 8th October*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):

1. L' F2 L2 B D2 F R2 F U2 F' U B2 R2 B U2 B2 U' R'
2. D L2 B2 D B' D L2 B U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U
3. R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L U2 R' F' D' F2 U L2 B
4. D2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 B' R' U F2 R' B' D B2 D' F R
5. R2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 L' U' B U L B2 L U R F'
6. R2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B U' L' R' D L U' F2 L D2 L
7. R B' L D B2 L' F' L' B' U' B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 U'
8. L2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D F2 L D F U R' B L2 D U B2
9. L F2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 L U2 L B D2 U B L' U' R' F2 L'
10. U L D' L' B2 R' F' D2 R2 U D2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B
11. F2 L2 B R2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 B' F' D' B2 R' D B'
12. F R F D' B' R U2 D2 L U2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U' L

Good luck!


----------



## Aerospry (Oct 3, 2017)

Round 104
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 17.07

Times: 15.78, 15.87, 14.46, (13.12), 16.92+, 18.52+, 19.07, 18.95, (20.12), 19.10, 15.70, 16.35


----------



## Branflakeftw (Oct 3, 2017)

Round 104
CFOP
GTS2M
*13.86* = 14.04, 12.08, 15.80, 13.51, 12.75, 12.96, (17.63), 15.15, 14.28, 15.58, 12.48, (11.53)

Yes!


----------



## xitvono (Oct 5, 2017)

Round 104
CFOP

Ao12: 21.783
27.263+, 18.839, 19.647, 19.743, 19.583, 27.247, 20.735, 18.464, 25.495, 17.520, 23.455, 24.623

Could have been faster, but I screwed up on a couple of solves. I just graduated from the sub-25 race, and I'm here because the sub 20 race is inactive. I think I will be here for a while. The first solve I got a +2 because of using too much inspection.


----------



## ErwinOlie (Oct 7, 2017)

Round 104
CFOP
Moyu WeiLong GTS2

1. 21.06
2. 20.97
3. 19.28
4. 18.31
5. 17.75
6. (23.42)
7. 19.64
8. 20.79
9. (16.54)
10. 17.23
11. 16.65
12. 21.61

*avg = 19.33*


----------



## Oatch (Oct 8, 2017)

Round 104
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 18.16

15.83, 15.69, 19.28, (15.48), 18.65, 18.61, (20.67), 18.11, 18.04, 20.48, 18.68, 18.23


----------



## sam596 (Oct 8, 2017)

*Round 105 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week. Welcome to newcomers ErwinOlie and xitvono!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R105 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 106*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, 15th October*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):

1. D' L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 B' L' U B' F' L R2 F' U R
2. L F L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 B' L' F2 L D L' D F' U R
3. F2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R F2 R' F D R U' B2 R2 B D' L' F
4. D2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 F R F U B2 L' U' B D L R2
5. U2 L2 U2 L F2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 D' R2 B R' D' B' F2 R' D' L'
6. F2 D2 B D F R F' B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 F' L2 B U2
7. U2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 B' F2 R D2 B2 L U' L2 B2 F R' U
8. R2 D B' L2 F2 B2 L B D' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 B2 U2 L2 R'
9. R' U2 F' U2 R2 B F2 D2 B D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B' R' D' U' B L2
10. R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D U R2 L F2 R F D' B' U' B2 D L2
11. B L2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F' U B2 L B' F' R' B' R2 D' B2
12. U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 D L' R F D F2 L2 U' L B' U

Good luck!


----------



## Branflakeftw (Oct 9, 2017)

Round 105
CFOP
GTS2M

*14.93* = 15.91, (12.58), 13.43, 14.61, 14.20, 15.77, 14.54, 16.54, (25.10), 14.78, 13.93, 15.56

I'll take it


----------



## Aerospry (Oct 9, 2017)

Round 105
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 16.54

Times: 15.15, 18.65, (13.69), 16.35, 16.35, (19.51), 17.52, 17.69, 16.25, 17.68, 14.37, 15.43


----------



## ErwinOlie (Oct 9, 2017)

Round 105
CFOP
Moyu WeiLong GTS2

1. 18.85
2. 19.42
3. (14.89)
4. 21.59
5. 19.47
6. 18.40
7. 21.25
8. 20.23
9. (DNF)
10. 26.40
11. 20.91
12. 25.79

*avg = 21.23*


----------



## xitvono (Oct 11, 2017)

Round 105
CFOP
Aolong v2 stickerless

22.848, 29.959, 21.327, 18.751, 22.183, 24.799, 20.975, 25.807, 20.831, 20.608, 24.071, 18.512

ao12= 22.220


----------



## Oatch (Oct 12, 2017)

Round 105
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 18.78

17.84, (14.84), 17.36, 18.04, 17.53, 20.40, 19.18, 17.98, 21.38, (21.76), 17.97, 20.08

Not sure what happened towards the end - not my greatest average this week.


----------



## sam596 (Oct 14, 2017)

R105
CFOP
Gans 356 Air SM

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-14
avg of 12: 12.918

Time List:
11.823, 14.570, 15.357, 13.104, 15.720[yellow cross], 12.117, (17.227), 10.899, 10.936, 13.760, 10.894, (10.679)

Thought I might as well add an average this week. This is an amazing average for me, my PB is 12.79, so not far off. The last 5 solves made a 10.91 Ao5, which was a PB . No sub-10s though :/


----------



## sam596 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Round 106 Results*

Thank you all for participating. No graduates this week.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: R105 Standings






*Race to Sub 15 - Round 107*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, 22nd October*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):

1. F' R2 B L2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 B R' D B2 L' D' F2 U B' U' F2
2. F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' U B L2 U B L2 B D2 L' D F
3. F' R' B' U' F' U' B' R' F' R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B R2 L2 U
4. F D' R' L2 U L2 U D2 L F U2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 F L2
5. L D2 R' F2 R F2 R U2 R' B2 F2 U' B' D' R2 U B' R' F2 D2 R2
6. F2 L B2 L B2 D2 L D2 F2 R D' B F2 L U R' D' B L' R
7. R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F L' U' F L' B' R2 F' D' R'
8. D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B R B2 L2 U' F2 U L' D U'
9. R' B2 R B2 R2 F' B2 U' B' R' B2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 L U
10. L B' U2 R L2 F' U D' R' F' R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D' F2 D F2
11. B' L2 U L F2 D' F' L B' D' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D L2
12. R2 D R2 U' L U' B' R U2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B R2 L2 B' U2

Good luck!


----------



## ErwinOlie (Oct 16, 2017)

Round 107 (?)
CFOP
Moyu WeiLong GTS2

1. 20.65
2. 17.59
3. 17.81
4. (16.53)
5. 20.72
6. 17.65
7. 20.65
8. 20.19
9. 18.67
10. 22.55
11. 20.83
12. (25.07)

*avg = 19.71*


----------



## Aerospry (Oct 18, 2017)

Round 107?
CFOP CN
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 17.98

Times: 18.09, 16.42, (37.65), 18.16, (14.65), 15.62, 17.15, 16.39, 15.71, 19.80, 23.47+, 19.00

Totally bombed a A-perm on the third solve and had to restart it...


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 18, 2017)

Round 107
CFOP
Valk 3 M 

Ao12: 17.96

Times: 18.68, 16.41, 15.43, 18.48, 19.34, 15.20, 17.26, 18.12, 20.56, (21.02), 20.08, (14.76)


----------



## xitvono (Oct 19, 2017)

Round 107
CFOP

Ao12: 21.838

some good times for me, but I really need to stop getting those bad solves (26+)

21.335, 18.271, 20.703, 26.031, 22.439, 20.559, (28.327), 22.176, 24.975, 20.343, 21.543, (17.399)


----------



## Oatch (Oct 19, 2017)

Round 107
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 18.41

19.52, 18.44, 17.77, 19.32, 17.89, (16.44), 18.82, 17.97, 17.60, 18.73, (19.98), 18.08


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 19, 2017)

Finally get some time to race!

107
Valk 3
CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-19
avg of 12: 15.17

Time List:
1. 14.04 F' R2 B L2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 B R' D B2 L' D' F2 U B' U' F2 
2. 15.02 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' U B L2 U B L2 B D2 L' D F 
3. 16.13 F' R' B' U' F' U' B' R' F' R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B R2 L2 U 
4. 14.25 F D' R' L2 U L2 U D2 L F U2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 F L2 
5. 14.45 L D2 R' F2 R F2 R U2 R' B2 F2 U' B' D' R2 U B' R' F2 D2 R2 
6. 17.11 F2 L B2 L B2 D2 L D2 F2 R D' B F2 L U R' D' B L' R 
7. (12.40) R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F L' U' F L' B' R2 F' D' R' 
8. 15.85 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B R B2 L2 U' F2 U L' D U' 
9. 14.28 R' B2 R B2 R2 F' B2 U' B' R' B2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 L U 
10. (18.31) L B' U2 R L2 F' U D' R' F' R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D' F2 D F2 
11. 13.75 B' L2 U L F2 D' F' L B' D' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 
12. 16.77 R2 D R2 U' L U' B' R U2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B R2 L2 B' U2


----------



## Branflakeftw (Oct 22, 2017)

Round 107
GTSV2M
CFOP

*13.69 *= 14.36, 13.48, 13.84, 13.11, (15.95), 13.63, 12.40, 15.47, (11.93), 14.48, 12.52, 13.56

Yay!!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 27, 2017)

When will new scrambles be up?


----------



## Grey Nomad (Oct 29, 2017)

Round 107
CFOP
Yongjun Cube

Session average: 17.14
1. 13.97 
2. 19.03+ 
3. 17.86 
4. (20.29) 
5. 16.61 
6. 16.75 
7. 15.57 
8. 18.18 
9. 17.32 
10. (13.05) 
11. 17.51 
12. 18.62


----------



## WqF (Nov 2, 2017)

Round 107
CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 air Ultimate
1. 13.47 
2. 16.21 
3. (11.92) 
4. 17.40 
5. 15.63 
6. 15.15 
7. 14.19 
8. 17.83 
9. 17.32 
10. 17.90 
11. (23.22) 
12. 13.91 
ao 12: 15.90


----------



## E-Cuber (Nov 3, 2017)

round 107
CFOP
GTS2M

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-3
avg of 12: 18.78

Time List:
1. 19.26 R2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' D U2 L D2 U L2 F2 U2
2. 20.42 D F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L B U B' F L D B F'
3. (DNF(19.89)) D2 F2 U' R2 U R2 D B2 D L2 D2 F' L U2 F' U F2 R F' L U2
4. 17.05 R' U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' B U2 F U2 F U' L' B2 R'
5. 15.16 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 R D' R' U B F D' R B2 R
6. 17.83 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 D B R D' B' F2 R' B2 U2 R'
7. 16.42 F U B2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 R2 U' B D' F U2 R' F' R2 D B2
8. 18.75 U F2 U' B' D' L U2 L' F' U L2 U D R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R'
9. 21.49 U2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 F' R2 U2 B R2 L D2 F' U L' B L2 F' U'
10. 22.09 B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' R' F2 L D R2 D' B' R2 F' R'
11. 19.28 B D F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U R' F' R2 F' L2 R' F' D'
12. (12.15) U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U B2 F2 L' D F' L B2 U' F2 L' U


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Nov 3, 2017)

Missed a couple of weeks but i'm back 
avg of 12: 15.44

Time List:
1. 14.55 F' R2 B L2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 B R' D B2 L' D' F2 U B' U' F2 
2. 14.16 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' U B L2 U B L2 B D2 L' D F 
3. 14.74 F' R' B' U' F' U' B' R' F' R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B R2 L2 U 
4. 18.04 F D' R' L2 U L2 U D2 L F U2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 F L2 
5. 16.13 L D2 R' F2 R F2 R U2 R' B2 F2 U' B' D' R2 U B' R' F2 D2 R2 
6. 15.96 F2 L B2 L B2 D2 L D2 F2 R D' B F2 L U R' D' B L' R 
7. 14.12 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F L' U' F L' B' R2 F' D' R' 
8. (18.22) D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B R B2 L2 U' F2 U L' D U' 
9. (13.49) R' B2 R B2 R2 F' B2 U' B' R' B2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 L U 
10. 17.97 L B' U2 R L2 F' U D' R' F' R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D' F2 D F2 
11. 13.83 B' L2 U L F2 D' F' L B' D' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 
12. 14.92 R2 D R2 U' L U' B' R U2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B R2 L2 B' U2


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 3, 2017)

@sam596 
New scrambles??


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 7, 2017)

*Round 107 Results*

Thank you all for participating! Welcome to DAoliHVAR, E-Cuber, GarethBert11, greengoatgal, Grey Nomad, and WqF. Good job to Branflakeftw for graduating!

Since sam569 wasn't able to keep this thread alive, I decided to go ahead and keep it running for me and everyone else.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: Round 107 Standings



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ENeEVOj7xvZ4h50bpXgvOsRpWjd8ANvKOXnqWSLqnPQ/edit?usp=sharing



*Race to Sub 15 - Round 108
Expected closing time: Sunday, 12th November*

Scrambles (generated with TNoodle):

1. B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F2 D' L2 R B' L2 D' F'
2. B2 D' R2 D2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' L' U' L D2 R' U' L2 B D U
3. B' U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' F' R' D U2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2
4. D L2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L D' F R2 D F D' L2 F L' D
5. U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B L' D R2 F R2 U' L D F2
6. B2 U2 F2 D2 U R2 D' U2 L2 F' U2 F2 R B U2 L' D U R
7. D2 R2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R' F D' R2 F D' R2 B2 D2 B' R
8. R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B' R B2 L2 B L F L' R' U'
9. D' L' B2 R' B L U' F' R D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 F2
10. R2 B2 D L2 F2 D F2 U L2 B L' F' R2 B2 R D' R2 D2 L' F'
11. B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L B L' U' B2 F U B' F2 L2
12. F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 B' D2 U F2 R' D2 U L' D' L2 U2 L

Good luck!


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 7, 2017)

Round 108
CFOP CN
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 16.66

Times: 16.97, 17.69, 15.92, 19.23, 14.67, 15.87, 14.10, 17.65, 16.71, (DNF), 17.83, (12.92)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 8, 2017)

Round 108
CFOP
Valk 3 M 

Avg: 16.13

Times: (13.60), 17.04, 14.07, 18.20, 17.24, 14.81, 16.02, (18.50), 17.96, 14.67, 14.70, 16.59


----------



## Oatch (Nov 8, 2017)

Round 108
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 17.61

15.86, 16.30, 16.84, 14.48, 18.39, 19.62, 19.12, (21.20), (14.14), 18.14, 19.79, 17.56


----------



## xitvono (Nov 8, 2017)

Round 108
CFOP
Aolong V2
Ao12: 21.093

18.272, 19.919, 19.945, 21.695, 24.415, 19.384, 21.863, 20.232, 24.359, 20.416, 18.704, 25.184


----------



## MattP98 (Nov 8, 2017)

Round 108
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 16.15

Times: 15.81, (14.40), 15.02, 14.84, 16.27, 15.71, 17.49, 17.21, 16.33, 18.39, 14.41, (20.14)


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Nov 10, 2017)

CFOP
weilong 

avg of 12: 15.36

Time List:
1. 15.19 B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F2 D' L2 R B' L2 D' F' 
2. 14.90 B2 D' R2 D2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' L' U' L D2 R' U' L2 B D U 
3. 13.95 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' F' R' D U2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 
4. 14.32 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L D' F R2 D F D' L2 F L' D 
5. (13.02) U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B L' D R2 F R2 U' L D F2 
6. 16.97 B2 U2 F2 D2 U R2 D' U2 L2 F' U2 F2 R B U2 L' D U R 
7. 15.56 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R' F D' R2 F D' R2 B2 D2 B' R 
8. (17.92) R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B' R B2 L2 B L F L' R' U' 
9. 15.40 D' L' B2 R' B L U' F' R D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 
10. 16.43 R2 B2 D L2 F2 D F2 U L2 B L' F' R2 B2 R D' R2 D2 L' F' 
11. 15.19 B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L B L' U' B2 F U B' F2 L2 
12. 15.64 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 B' D2 U F2 R' D2 U L' D' L2 U2 L


----------



## codeo (Nov 11, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-11
avg of 12: 18.14

Time List:
1. (10.91)
2. 19.97
3. 20.35
4. 19.54
5. 16.03
6. 16.71
7. 16.25
8. 17.95
9. 18.06
10. 17.50
11. (20.82)
12. 19.04


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 13, 2017)

*Round 108 Results*

Thank you all for participating! Welcome to codeo and MattP98 for joining in on the race! We didn't have anyone graduate this week, but good job to Codeo for the 10.91 single!

Also, would you guys prefer a google sheets for the results, or just a screenshot of the spreadsheet?

Detailed standings here:



Spoiler: Standings



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ENeEVOj7xvZ4h50bpXgvOsRpWjd8ANvKOXnqWSLqnPQ/edit?usp=sharing



*Race to Sub 15 - Round 109
Expected closing time: Sunday, 19th November*

Scrambles (generated with TNoodle):

1. L2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 L' B U2 F R F U L R
2. L' B2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 L2 B' D' R' F U' B R D2 F' R
3. B2 R D2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' F L' B' D2 U' R' F' D' R' U
4. R U2 L D2 F R' D2 L' D' L' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U2
5. B2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U F2 L2 D R2 F R' U' L' B' D R2 D' F
6. U R2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 U F U R F' U R' U2 L R' U
7. L D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L2 B F2 L' D2 R' F D R' U' R'
8. R' F D F2 B R' D R U F R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 F U2 R2
9. B' L2 U B2 R' U D L' F U' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 B2
10. R2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L U' R' D' R B2 U R2
11. F2 U2 L R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L R2 U F D F2 L2 U B' R F'
12. D2 F R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 U L U2 B2 R' D' U L2 B F' L


Good luck!


----------



## codeo (Nov 13, 2017)

Cube: GAN356 Air

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-13
avg of 12: 18.58

Time List:
1. 18.05 
2. (20.34) 
3. 18.91 
4. 18.45 
5. 19.28 
6. 17.20 
7. 19.15 
8. 18.52 
9. (16.45) 
10. 17.96 
11. 19.41 
12. 18.89 

Spreadsheet's fine


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 13, 2017)

I like the spreadsheet


----------



## MattP98 (Nov 13, 2017)

Agreed on spreadsheet, either works though ^^
Round 109
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 15.89

Times: 15.23, 15.83, (14.70), (18.72), 16.26, 15.87, 15.75, 15.13, 15.74, 16.24, 15.57, 17.30


----------



## Oatch (Nov 14, 2017)

Round 109
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 15.90

17.04, (18.92), 17.31, 14.47, 16.10, 16.87, 15.40, 14.09, 15.68, (13.85), 17.52, 14.48


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Nov 14, 2017)

method : CFOP
cube : weilong 

avg of 12: 15.23

Time List:
1. 14.47 L2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 L' B U2 F R F U L R 
2. 13.96 L' B2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 L2 B' D' R' F U' B R D2 F' R 
3. 19.47 B2 R D2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' F L' B' D2 U' R' F' D' R' U 
4. (20.16) R U2 L D2 F R' D2 L' D' L' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U2 
5. 14.86 B2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U F2 L2 D R2 F R' U' L' B' D R2 D' F 
6. (11.57) U R2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 U F U R F' U R' U2 L R' U 
7. 17.39 L D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L2 B F2 L' D2 R' F D R' U' R' 
8. 15.64 R' F D F2 B R' D R U F R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 F U2 R2 
9. 14.29 B' L2 U B2 R' U D L' F U' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 B2 
10. 14.08 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L U' R' D' R B2 U R2 
11. 14.34 F2 U2 L R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L R2 U F D F2 L2 U B' R F' 
12. 13.77 D2 F R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 U L U2 B2 R' D' U L2 B F' L


----------



## sam596 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm so sorry guys. Combination of me accidentally cancelling my reminders, being locked out of my speedsolving account, UK Champs, and a whole load of uni work made me completely forget about this. Looks like @Aerospry has got this though


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 15, 2017)

Round 109
CFOP
Valk 3 M 

Avg: 15.81

Times: 17.24, 14.64, 16.19, (11.19), 15.74, 14.98, 17.14, 14.87, 15.10, 16.62, (19.53), 15.58


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 17, 2017)

sam596 said:


> I'm so sorry guys. Combination of me accidentally cancelling my reminders, being locked out of my speedsolving account, UK Champs, and a whole load of uni work made me completely forget about this. Looks like @Aerospry has got this though


I think I'm gonna hand this back to you! Unless you need me to keep it running, I'll let you take it from here. 

Round 109
CFOP CN
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 17.01

Times: 15.73, 17.21, 15.82, 19.34, (DNF), (13.18), 15.36, 19.90, 14.04, 19.75, 16.95, 16.00

I need to stop DNFing!


----------



## xitvono (Nov 17, 2017)

Round 109
CFOP
AoLong v2
Race to sub 15

Ao12: 21.40

(28.38), 21.11, 20.31, 19.57, 23.40, 19.89, (15.66), 23.49, 21.07, 21.16, 21.86, 22.10


----------



## sam596 (Nov 18, 2017)

Aerospry said:


> I think I'm gonna hand this back to you! Unless you need me to keep it running, I'll let you take it from here.



If you could take it for the next couple weeks I'd be so grateful! I'm really busy this weekend and have a comp next weekend. I'll be free again from 3rd Dec onwards 

Also, great idea on the google sheet, may have to use this


----------



## beani33 (Nov 18, 2017)

i always botch up these kinds of sessions towards the end

Round 109
CFOP
Thunderclap
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 16.90

15.22, 14.45, 21.41, 13.96, 15.59, (13.05), (DNF), 16.96, 14.97, 18.41, 18.53, 19.49


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 18, 2017)

sam596 said:


> If you could take it for the next couple weeks I'd be so grateful! I'm really busy this weekend and have a comp next weekend. I'll be free again from 3rd Dec onwards
> 
> Also, great idea on the google sheet, may have to use this


Sounds like a plan! I'll keep it up as long as you need me to. Thank you for doing while/when you can!


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 20, 2017)

*Round 109 Results*

Thanks to everyone who participated! Welcome to beani33 for joining us in the race! We didn't have anyone graduate this week, but great job to greengoatgal for the 11.19 single!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: Standings



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ENeEVOj7xvZ4h50bpXgvOsRpWjd8ANvKOXnqWSLqnPQ/edit?usp=sharing



*
Race to Sub 15 - Round 110
Expected closing time: Sunday, 26th November*

Scrambles (generated with TNoodle):

1. R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 D U B2 L2 U' L' U2 B D' F' R B2 F2 L D
2. F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U L' U2 B L U L' R2 F2 U
3. F R F U2 F2 R B' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L U2
4. B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 F U2 F' R' F2 D' B2 F L' U F'
5. D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B' L' B' F2 L U2 R B' L2
6. B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U F2 D2 U R D F2 U' F' U' F' R' B2 D2 F
7. R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 D U2 R B' L D U2 F' R D2 F D F2
8. F' R2 B2 D2 B' F2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 U B' U2 R U' R2 U L U' L'
9. B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 R F' U2 B' U2 R' U' B L' B2 D R'
10. U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L D' B2 D' B' D F2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L2
11. U2 L2 F2 L R2 F2 R' F2 D' R' U2 B D2 L' R D B' R U'
12. D2 R2 L' F' B2 R D2 L2 U D' L F2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' L2 F'

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## MattP98 (Nov 20, 2017)

Round 110
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 15.66

Times: 16.49, (11.80), 14.62, (17.84), 17.06, 14.84, 17.26, 13.80, 14.78, 17.46, 14.55, 15.69

I wasn't included in the results for last week?


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 20, 2017)

MattP98 said:


> I wasn't included in the results for last week?


Fixed. Sorry!

Round 110
CFOP CN
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 16.38

Times: (23.29), (13.31), 19.96, 19.45, 14.32, 17.30, 17.38, 15.72, 15.55, 14.19, 14.22, 15.74


----------



## codeo (Nov 21, 2017)

avg of 12: 18.33

Time List:
16.63, (16.18), 17.92, 18.95, 17.08, 17.99, 17.99, 20.38, (24.56), 16.24, 20.67

Distractions, distractions, excuses, excuses.  but I'm seriously out of practice.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 21, 2017)

Round 110 
CFOP
Valk 3 M

Avg: 15.04

Times: (11.85), (21.39), 20.64, 12.32, 14.73, 14.59, 18.54, 13.12, 13.98, 12.45, 15.14, 14.86

Wow that was inconsistent.


----------



## xitvono (Nov 21, 2017)

Round 110
CFOP
AoLong v2

Ao12: 20.189

22.815, 21.265, 18.271, 20.432, 17.296, 18.840, 24.624, 19.263, (24.807), 18.304, (17.223), 20.784


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 22, 2017)

R110
CFOP WC
MF3RS
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-21
avg of 12: 20.27

Time List:
1. 20.13 R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 D U B2 L2 U' L' U2 B D' F' R B2 F2 L D 
2. (35.74) F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U L' U2 B L U L' R2 F2 U 
3. 26.26 F R F U2 F2 R B' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 
4. 20.34 B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 F U2 F' R' F2 D' B2 F L' U F' 
5. 17.08 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B' L' B' F2 L U2 R B' L2 
6. 20.58 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U F2 D2 U R D F2 U' F' U' F' R' B2 D2 F 
7. 19.04 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 D U2 R B' L D U2 F' R D2 F D F2 
8. 20.04 F' R2 B2 D2 B' F2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 U B' U2 R U' R2 U L U' L' 
9. 19.55 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 R F' U2 B' U2 R' U' B L' B2 D R' 
10. 19.41 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L D' B2 D' B' D F2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 
11. 20.23 U2 L2 F2 L R2 F2 R' F2 D' R' U2 B D2 L' R D B' R U' 
12. (15.29) D2 R2 L' F' B2 R D2 L2 U D' L F2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' L2 F'
God that was awful


----------



## Oatch (Nov 22, 2017)

Round 110
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 16.91

(19.81), 16.15, 18.71, 14.87, 15.96, 17.23, 17.68, 18.65, 17.61, 17.08, (12.49), 15.16


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Nov 27, 2017)

CFOP 
WEILONG 

avg of 12: 15.78

Time List:
1. 14.10 R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 D U B2 L2 U' L' U2 B D' F' R B2 F2 L D 
2. 15.19 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U L' U2 B L U L' R2 F2 U 
3. 15.42 F R F U2 F2 R B' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 
4. 18.38 B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 F U2 F' R' F2 D' B2 F L' U F' 
5. (12.65) D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B' L' B' F2 L U2 R B' L2 
6. 15.80 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U F2 D2 U R D F2 U' F' U' F' R' B2 D2 F 
7. (19.13) R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 D U2 R B' L D U2 F' R D2 F D F2 
8. 13.88 F' R2 B2 D2 B' F2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 U B' U2 R U' R2 U L U' L' 
9. 15.05 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 R F' U2 B' U2 R' U' B L' B2 D R' 
10. 14.18 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L D' B2 D' B' D F2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 
11. 19.07 U2 L2 F2 L R2 F2 R' F2 D' R' U2 B D2 L' R D B' R U' 
12. 16.74 D2 R2 L' F' B2 R D2 L2 U D' L F2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' L2 F'

I've hit the mother of all brick walls


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 27, 2017)

*Round 110 Results*

Thanks to everyone for keeping this going! Say hello to whatshisbucket who has now joined in. Even though no one averaged sub 15, greengoatgal got really close. We also had 5/7 people improve this week, so keep up the great work!

Detailed standings here:



Spoiler: Standings



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ENeEVOj7xvZ4h50bpXgvOsRpWjd8ANvKOXnqWSLqnPQ/edit?usp=sharing



*Race to Sub 15 - Round 111*
*Expected closing time: Sunday, 3rd December*

Scrambles (generated with TNoodle):

1. F R B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 B F2 L' F2 D B' U F' L' 
2. U D' F B2 D R' B2 U2 R' U F U2 B L2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B' R2 
3. R2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 R' D U2 B L U F D' U L' 
4. L B U L2 F' U' D B' R' B2 U2 R F2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 L U' 
5. L2 D2 B' R D2 R F R' F D' F2 B2 L2 B2 U D L2 F2 U' 
6. U2 F U2 B L2 D2 U2 F D L' B D2 U2 L D' B2 U L2 F' 
7. R B U R B U2 L2 B' U' F2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' 
8. B' D' F B2 R' U2 F D2 L' U F2 U R2 F2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 
9. U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 B' R2 F D F' L2 U' R B' F L2 U' B2 
10. L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L' R' F2 R' U' F2 U' F' U 
11. U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B' F' R2 B' F2 L' B' R U' F R' B2 D' L' U' 
12. U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B L B' F2 R2 D' L2 F' R' U F 

Good Luck!


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 27, 2017)

Round 111
CFOP CN
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 15.39

Times: (12.69), (20.38), 15.74, 14.30, 19.34, 13.26, 14.19, 19.05, 13.04, 14.89, 14.48, 15.57

Opened with my best and worst solves for the second week in a row. Guess I just need to get out the nerves. The two counting 19's really killed, cause everything else was sub 16.


----------



## Oatch (Nov 28, 2017)

Round 111
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 16.77

16.20, 14.89, 17.56, (14.44), 18.14, 17.99, 17.71, 17.70, 16.41, (18.51), 15.60, 15.47

Slowly getting there - at least my solves are becoming more consistent.


----------



## xitvono (Nov 30, 2017)

Round 111
CFOP
Aolong V2
Race to sub 15

Ao12: 20.694

19.407, 18.615, 27.183, 16.727, 20.311, 19.887, 24.047, 16.815, 24.071, 17.968, 24.503, 21.319


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 1, 2017)

Round 111
Avg: 14.51

Times: (18.40), 13.52, 15.39, (11.82), 15.88, 16.88, 16.53, 11.92, 12.24, 15.96, 13.75, 12.98


----------



## MattP98 (Dec 2, 2017)

Round 111
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 15.30

Times: 14.11, (12.82), 15.47, 15.36, 13.73, 13.97, 15.80, (16.93), 15.60, 16.77, 16.91, 15.31

Good start, then got nervous and messed it up towards the end. All sub 17 though which is nice ^^


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 2, 2017)

R111
CFOP WC
MF3RS
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-2
avg of 12: 19.27

Time List:
1. 16.72 F R B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 B F2 L' F2 D B' U F' L' 
2. 19.97 U D' F B2 D R' B2 U2 R' U F U2 B L2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B' R2 
3. 19.05 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 R' D U2 B L U F D' U L' 
4. (25.61) L B U L2 F' U' D B' R' B2 U2 R F2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 L U' 
5. 21.45 L2 D2 B' R D2 R F R' F D' F2 B2 L2 B2 U D L2 F2 U' 
6. 18.81 U2 F U2 B L2 D2 U2 F D L' B D2 U2 L D' B2 U L2 F' 
7. 19.30 R B U R B U2 L2 B' U' F2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' 
8. 19.68 B' D' F B2 R' U2 F D2 L' U F2 U R2 F2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 
9. 21.70 U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 B' R2 F D F' L2 U' R B' F L2 U' B2 
10. (14.83) L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L' R' F2 R' U' F2 U' F' U 
11. 18.35 U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B' F' R2 B' F2 L' B' R U' F R' B2 D' L' U' 
12. 17.65 U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B L B' F2 R2 D' L2 F' R' U F'
Not a great average, but that was my 100th sub-15 single!


----------



## sam596 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hey @Aerospry, if you wanna take this on go for it. I don't have time any more since I'm drowning in uni work :/


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 4, 2017)

@sam596 I've got you covered! Good luck in school!

*Round 111 Results*

Thanks to everyone for keeping this going! Great Job to greengoatgal for finally hitting sub 15! Also, sorry if anything looks weird, I had to do this on my phone  (besides generating scrambles)

Detailed standings here:



Spoiler: Standings



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...pXgvOsRpWjd8ANvKOXnqWSLqnPQ/edit?usp=drivesdk



*Race to Sub 15 - Round 112
Expected closing time: Sunday, 10th December*

Scrambles (generated with TNoodle):
1. R D2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 U' B2 L F2 L2 F' U' L2
2. R' D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' R2 F U2 F R2 D' R' D F2 D B' L2 B2 R2
3. R' B L B U B R2 D F L2 U2 D F2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 L
4. L R D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 D' L' U' F' U F2 U2 L R F'
5. L D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 B D' L' D R' F D L' R
6. F R L2 D L' F D' R' L2 F2 U' B2 U' D' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F
7. L2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 F U' B2 R U B2 L2 B F' L' D'
8. D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' U R F' L2 F U' R D2
9. F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D L' U L' R2 D' B L' U' R U2
10. D2 F' L2 D' B2 R' B' R' U F2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 L
11. U' R' L' U2 B U2 F' D' R2 B2 D2 R2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D
12. R2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 F' L D B2 L' B' L2 F2

Have a great time solving!


----------



## xitvono (Dec 4, 2017)

Round 112
Race to sub 15
CFOP
Aolong v2
Ao12: 20.072

19.271, 21.264, 20.856, 21.152, 21.792, 16.856, 22.560, 17.896, 16.713, 20.607, 18.463, 25.159


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 4, 2017)

R112
CFOP WC
MF3RS
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-4
avg of 12: 18.88

Time List:
1. 14.81 R D2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 U' B2 L F2 L2 F' U' L2 
2. 20.17 R' D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' R2 F U2 F R2 D' R' D F2 D B' L2 B2 R2 
3. 18.76 R' B L B U B R2 D F L2 U2 D F2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 L 
4. 19.12 L R D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 D' L' U' F' U F2 U2 L R F' 
5. 14.85 L D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 B D' L' D R' F D L' R 
6. 21.52 F R L2 D L' F D' R' L2 F2 U' B2 U' D' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F 
7. (14.41) L2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 F U' B2 R U B2 L2 B F' L' D' 
8. 17.26 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' U R F' L2 F U' R D2 
9. 19.28 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D L' U L' R2 D' B L' U' R U2 
10. (22.52) D2 F' L2 D' B2 R' B' R' U F2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 L 
11. 21.86 U' R' L' U2 B U2 F' D' R2 B2 D2 R2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D 
12. 21.16 R2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 F' L D B2 L' B' L2 F2
Darn what's with all the random 14s 
had a pop on the last solve


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 5, 2017)

Round 112
Avg: 13.90
2/3

Times: (11.19), 15.67, 14.66, 11.75, 14.07, 12.83, 11.95, 13.96, 16.00, 15.31, (18.55), 12.78

Nice, almost PB


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Dec 7, 2017)

CFOP 
WEILONG 

avg of 12: 14.89

Time List:
1. 17.37 R D2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 U' B2 L F2 L2 F' U' L2 
2. 14.07 R' D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' R2 F U2 F R2 D' R' D F2 D B' L2 B2 R2 
3. 14.12 R' B L B U B R2 D F L2 U2 D F2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 L 
4. 12.65 L R D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 D' L' U' F' U F2 U2 L R F' 
5. 15.38 L D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 B D' L' D R' F D L' R 
6. 13.61 F R L2 D L' F D' R' L2 F2 U' B2 U' D' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F 
7. 17.13 L2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 F U' B2 R U B2 L2 B F' L' D' 
8. 15.74 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' U R F' L2 F U' R D2 
9. 15.99 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D L' U L' R2 D' B L' U' R U2 
10. (17.59) D2 F' L2 D' B2 R' B' R' U F2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 L 
11. (11.56) U' R' L' U2 B U2 F' D' R2 B2 D2 R2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D 
12. 12.82 R2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 F' L D B2 L' B' L2 F2

finally a sub 15 average , started to get worried when i got those 17s


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 9, 2017)

Round 112
CFOP CN
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 15.83

Times: (13.02), (19.23), 15.02, 14.37, 14.97, 17.54, 16.45, 14.66, 15.04, 15.62, 17.44, 17.21

Third week of opening with my best and worst solve


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 9, 2017)

Round 112
Avg: 15.10

Times: 14.17, 14.54, 16.41, (DNF(17.46), (12.34), 19.69, 14.75, 14.50, 14.59, 15.49, 14.52

Ugh. My most recent ao100 was sub 15, so this was pretty bad for me.


----------



## Oatch (Dec 10, 2017)

Round 112
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 17.60

19.32, 17.52, 19.22, 16.51, 17.94, 16.38, (19.85), 17.91, (12.08), 19.24, 14.68, 17.23

This was pretty last minute, so I didn't warm up beforehand, which I think you can tell with these mediocre times.


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 11, 2017)

*Round 112 Results*

Thanks to everyone for keeping this going! Great Job to @greengoatgal and @DAoliHVAR for getting sub 15 averages! I'm gonna start PMing people to see if they want to keep participating, cause a few people have gone inactive. @greengoatgal, just wondering why you did the average twice... 

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: Results



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ENeEVOj7xvZ4h50bpXgvOsRpWjd8ANvKOXnqWSLqnPQ/edit?usp=sharing



*Race to Sub 15 - Round 113
Expected closing time: Sunday, 17th December*

Scrambles (generated with TNoodle):
1. U F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F' D U' B2 R F2 D F L' U2 
2. U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D U' R D' B' L F' U' F' D U2 R' 
3. L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F L' U2 L F2 D' L2 B' F2 
4. U F B L D F' U L D' R U B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' 
5. F2 U2 F D2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 L F' R U' B D B' U2 L2 
6. F2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 U R2 B' L U R' D U2 L' U2 
7. B' U' B2 D' L2 U B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R' B L R2 B2 R' D B U2 
8. D2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' F R F D' F' D' F2 U' 
9. D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B R' D' U2 L' F2 U' B L D2 
10. L' F2 L U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R' U' B2 U2 F R' B L2 B L' 
11. B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R D2 U' F R2 U' B2 L2 
12. L F' U R L U B' D' R U2 L2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D' 


Hope that everyone's solves go fast!

Have a great time solving


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 11, 2017)

I did?! So I actually passed. What a relief lol. I thought for sure I hadn't competed yet.

And by the way, you keep spelling my username wrong. There's a t between green and goat


----------



## a3533 (Dec 12, 2017)

Round 113
Roux
MF3RS
Average:14.89
13.81, (12.54), 15.43, 18.12, 13.23, 13.53, 13.26, 17.72, 14.34, (19.74), 14.82, 14.65
Wow, get sub 15 on first time participate! I thought I cannot get this.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Dec 12, 2017)

CFOP
WEILONG
avg of 12: 14.23

Time List:
1. 13.41 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F' D U' B2 R F2 D F L' U2 
2. 12.77 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D U' R D' B' L F' U' F' D U2 R' 
3. 14.55 L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F L' U2 L F2 D' L2 B' F2 
4. 15.01 U F B L D F' U L D' R U B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' 
5. 13.51 F2 U2 F D2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 L F' R U' B D B' U2 L2 
6. (12.20) F2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 U R2 B' L U R' D U2 L' U2 
7. 15.73 B' U' B2 D' L2 U B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R' B L R2 B2 R' D B U2 
8. 14.81 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' F R F D' F' D' F2 U' 
9. 12.76 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B R' D' U2 L' F2 U' B L D2 
10. (17.37) L' F2 L U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R' U' B2 U2 F R' B L2 B L' 
11. 14.51 B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R D2 U' F R2 U' B2 L2 
12. 15.27 L F' U R L U B' D' R U2 L2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D'

-----
very good average for me


----------



## xitvono (Dec 14, 2017)

Round 113
CFOP
AoLong V2
Ao12: 20.317

19.720, 19.511, 22.119, 23.135, 18.848, 16.456, 21.634, 33.967, 18.567, 18.399, 20.904, 20.328

I lost a lot of time on that one solve when I messed up OLL 49


----------



## Oatch (Dec 16, 2017)

Round 113
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 17.51

16.84, 17.32, 15.82, (22.04), 16.47, 21.63, 21.00, 17.46, 15.90, (15.51), 16.42, 16.23

Shame about the 3 sup-20's - could have been a decent average.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 16, 2017)

R113
CFOP
MF3RS
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-16
avg of 12: 19.02

Time List:
1. 18.85 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F' D U' B2 R F2 D F L' U2 
2. 18.18 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D U' R D' B' L F' U' F' D U2 R' 
3. (43.59) L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F L' U2 L F2 D' L2 B' F2 
4. 17.21 U F B L D F' U L D' R U B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' 
5. 16.27 F2 U2 F D2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 L F' R U' B D B' U2 L2 
6. 18.28 F2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 U R2 B' L U R' D U2 L' U2 
7. 16.33 B' U' B2 D' L2 U B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R' B L R2 B2 R' D B U2 
8. (14.08) D2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' F R F D' F' D' F2 U' 
9. 22.64 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B R' D' U2 L' F2 U' B L D2 
10. 20.36 L' F2 L U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R' U' B2 U2 F R' B L2 B L' 
11. 22.57 B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R D2 U' F R2 U' B2 L2 
12. 19.55 L F' U R L U B' D' R U2 L2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D'

Whoops haven't solved 3x3 in a few days. Messed PLL bad once and OLL a few times.


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 18, 2017)

*Round 113 Results*

Thanks to everyone for keeping this going! Great Job to @a3533 and @DAoliHVAR for getting sub 15 averages! Welcome to a3533 as well!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: Standings



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ENeEVOj7xvZ4h50bpXgvOsRpWjd8ANvKOXnqWSLqnPQ/edit?usp=sharing



*Race to Sub 15 - Round 114
Expected closing time: Sunday, 24th December*

Scrambles (generated with TNoodle):
1. L2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 U F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D' F U' F 
2. R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B R2 U2 F' L' U' F2 R2 U' F2 R D R' B2 
3. U2 R' U2 B R' F2 U2 R' F' B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' 
4. L' F R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 D F R D2 B' F2 D B' 
5. F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B R2 F' U B R' D2 F' D U' 
6. F L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B' F2 L F2 R' F' U R' D' 
7. L D2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R' U2 L B' U' F' R F L' 
8. F L F B2 R L2 F' R U F2 B2 L' U2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R' F2 
9. F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R' B D' L B U F2 L R' U' 
10. L B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B L' R F D B D L2 U 
11. L D F2 D B2 U' F2 U F L2 R' U2 F D2 R2 
12. L F U2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F L2 D' F2 L2 B R F2 R' U' L 





Hope that everyone's solves go fast!

Have a great time solving


----------



## MattP98 (Dec 19, 2017)

Skipped/didn't practise a couple of weeks due to uni, and seem to have subsequently regressed about 3 months. =/ This is probably around my global currently.

Ao12: 17.24
(14.57), 16.39, 18.46, 17.57, 18.19, 16.31, 16.04, 17.61, 16.90, (19.95), 19.84, 15.12


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 19, 2017)

Ao:12 26.96
Cfop
Cube thunderclap vs 2


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 19, 2017)

R114
CFOP WC
MF3RS
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-19
avg of 12: 18.28

Time List:
1. 20.17 L2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 U F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D' F U' F 
2. 16.41 R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B R2 U2 F' L' U' F2 R2 U' F2 R D R' B2 
3. 17.25 U2 R' U2 B R' F2 U2 R' F' B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' 
4. (21.43) L' F R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 D F R D2 B' F2 D B' 
5. 17.60 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B R2 F' U B R' D2 F' D U' 
6. 13.96 F L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B' F2 L F2 R' F' U R' D' 
7. (13.54) L D2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R' U2 L B' U' F' R F L' 
8. 18.37 F L F B2 R L2 F' R U F2 B2 L' U2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R' F2 
9. 20.39 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R' B D' L B U F2 L R' U' 
10. 20.85 L B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B L' R F D B D L2 U 
11. 18.50 L D F2 D B2 U' F2 U F L2 R' U2 F D2 R2 
12. 19.29 L F U2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F L2 D' F2 L2 B R F2 R' U' L
who needs consistency


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh no I missed a week


----------



## xitvono (Dec 19, 2017)

Round 114
CFOP
AoLong V2
Ao12: 19.557

17.928, 20.752, 21.631, 17.583, 19.279, 20.559, 16.335, 19.063, 22.351, 17.912, 22.007, 18.855

Well, I think I may finally be sub-20


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 20, 2017)

Round 114 
Avg: 14.42

Times: (12.53), 14.55, 12.89, 12.72, 13.45, (DNF (16.91)), 14.85, 12.90, 16.00, 15.21, 16.25, 15.37


----------



## Oatch (Dec 21, 2017)

Round 114
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 17.57

(20.07), 17.60, 19.08, 17.87, 17.34, (12.70), 19.15, 16.65, 16.66, 17.88, 14.94, 18.49


----------



## a3533 (Dec 22, 2017)

Round 114
Roux
MF3RS
Ao12:16.27
1. 15.43 L2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 U F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D' F U' F
2. DNF(16.96) R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B R2 U2 F' L' U' F2 R2 U' F2 R D R' B2
3. 14.49 U2 R' U2 B R' F2 U2 R' F' B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 D'
4. 17.59 L' F R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 D F R D2 B' F2 D B'
5. 14.72 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B R2 F' U B R' D2 F' D U'
6. 19.59 F L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B' F2 L F2 R' F' U R' D'
7. 16.57 L D2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R' U2 L B' U' F' R F L'
8. 12.32 F L F B2 R L2 F' R U F2 B2 L' U2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R' F2
9. 19.43 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R' B D' L B U F2 L R' U'
10. 13.75 L B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B L' R F D B D L2 U
11. 13.63 L D F2 D B2 U' F2 U F L2 R' U2 F D2 R2
12. 17.50 L F U2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F L2 D' F2 L2 B R F2 R' U' L


----------



## ErwinOlie (Dec 22, 2017)

Round 114
CFOP
Moyu WeiLong GTS2

1. 20.27
2. 19.91
3. 19.88
4. 20.61
5. 16.61
6. (DNF)
7. 19.12
8. 23.75
9. 18.47
10. 18.83
11. 18.19
12. 22.48
*
avg = 19.83*


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Dec 23, 2017)

avg of 12: 15.68

Time List:
1. 14.48 L2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 U F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D' F U' F 
2. (11.96) R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B R2 U2 F' L' U' F2 R2 U' F2 R D R' B2 
3. 15.62 U2 R' U2 B R' F2 U2 R' F' B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' 
4. 14.13 L' F R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 D F R D2 B' F2 D B' 
5. 15.05 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B R2 F' U B R' D2 F' D U' 
6. 17.70 F L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B' F2 L F2 R' F' U R' D' 
7. 15.37 L D2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R' U2 L B' U' F' R F L' 
8. 13.05 F L F B2 R L2 F' R U F2 B2 L' U2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R' F2 
9. 14.79 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R' B D' L B U F2 L R' U' 
10. (21.08) L B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B L' R F D B D L2 U 
11. 19.73 L D F2 D B2 U' F2 U F L2 R' U2 F D2 R2 
12. 16.88 L F U2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F L2 D' F2 L2 B R F2 R' U' L
AAAaaand it's gone


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 23, 2017)

Round 114
CFOP CN
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 16.02

Times: 16.75, 15.24, 14.20, 15.91, (DNF 19.66), 18.65, 13.55, 16.25, 17.52, 13.81, (12.51), 18.16


----------



## AcuberCubes (Dec 24, 2017)

I graduated from the sub 20 race. Can I join here?


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 24, 2017)

@AcuberCubes Sure, that's what we're here for!


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 25, 2017)

*Round 114 Results*

Thanks to everyone for keeping this going! Great Job to @greattgoatgal for graduating for the race to Sub 15 (even though she missed a week, which I think just proves her consistency) Welcome to @guinepigs rock and welcome back to @ErwinOlie. I hope you are all having an amazing holiday season!

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: Standings



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ENeEVOj7xvZ4h50bpXgvOsRpWjd8ANvKOXnqWSLqnPQ/edit?usp=sharing



*Race to Sub 15 - Round 115
Expected closing time: Sunday, January 1*

Scrambles (generated with TNoodle):
1. U2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 R' D' U L D F D' B' F' D2
2. F2 R' F2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B' F2 L' U R2 B' F' L D
3. B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F' L' D' B2 R2 F' R' B2 U F2 R
4. R2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F L' B' D L' R2 D' F2 D F U
5. R' D2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L U R2 D F L' D R U2 B' U2
6. U' D2 R D2 B2 L' R' B2 L' U2 R' B2 F' L2 U' R2 D F' D' L'
7. D F2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' L' F L B' R D' L F' L2
8. U' F2 U2 L F2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 L D' L' F' U L' B L2 U
9. R D2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D' R B' F' U L' R2 D2 R2
10. B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 B' L2 R2 F' D R U2 B' F' L
11. F' R F D2 F2 D2 L D' B' R2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2
12. U' L2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L F L2 U' R D B2 F' D' U2

"Don't Think. Just Solve"
-Max Park


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm a female lol.

anyway, yay I'm so glad I graduated  Sub 14 next!


----------



## ErwinOlie (Dec 26, 2017)

Round 115
CFOP
GTS2

1. 18.86
2. 22.56
3. 22.81
4. 18.46
5. 20.77
6. 19.73
7. 20.43
8. 18.07
9. 23.66
10. 22.50
11. 18.84
12. 22.40

avg = 20.76


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 26, 2017)

Round 115
CFOP CN
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 15.20


Time List:
1. 15.21 
2. 16.03 
3. 16.83 
4. 16.00 
5. 16.98 
6. 14.69 
7. (11.82) 
8. 15.28 
9. (17.93) 
10. 13.62 
11. 12.00 
12. 15.36


----------



## xitvono (Dec 26, 2017)

Round 115
CFOP
AoLong V2
Ao12: 20.635

25.902, 16.168, 18.664, 18.719, 21.919, 19.279, 18.184, 24.655, 23.112, 17.792, 28.919+, 18.127

+2 for using too much inspection. I should do better next week.


----------



## Oatch (Dec 27, 2017)

Round 115
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 16.26

15.29, 18.40, 16.79, 15.31, (13.64), 17.24, 17.16, 14.37, (19.60), 14.55, 17.45, 16.01

A pretty good average for me this week, maybe I'm finally improving?


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 27, 2017)

CFOP CN
Gan Air 356
Race to Sub 12

R114: 18.577(r), 15.466(o), 14.662(w), 17.748(g), 13.470(w), 13.690(y), 13.493(r), 11.851(w), 14.649(o), 11.415(g), 16.343(r), 17.603(g)
Ao12: 14.91

R115: 13.854(w), 14.728(w), 17.118(y), 11.567(b), 15.184(r), 11.159(w), 9.560(w), 16.828(g), 17.464(r), 12.059(b), 13.069(w), 13.097(y)
Ao12: 13.80

New year resolution is to become CN!!!


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 27, 2017)

R115
CFOP WC
MF3RS
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-27
avg of 12: 20.03

Time List:
1. 18.54 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 R' D' U L D F D' B' F' D2 
2. 19.42 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B' F2 L' U R2 B' F' L D 
3. 30.02 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F' L' D' B2 R2 F' R' B2 U F2 R 
4. 18.25 R2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F L' B' D L' R2 D' F2 D F U 
5. 20.78+ R' D2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L U R2 D F L' D R U2 B' U2 
6. (15.58) U' D2 R D2 B2 L' R' B2 L' U2 R' B2 F' L2 U' R2 D F' D' L' 
7. 19.93 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' L' F L B' R D' L F' L2 
8. 17.25 U' F2 U2 L F2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 L D' L' F' U L' B L2 U 
9. (DNF(21.29)) R D2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D' R B' F' U L' R2 D2 R2 
10. 19.09 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 B' L2 R2 F' D R U2 B' F' L 
11. 20.05 F' R F D2 F2 D2 L D' B' R2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 
12. 16.96 U' L2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L F L2 U' R D B2 F' D' U2
rip forgot OLL alg on solve 3 and twisted a corner on solve 9


----------



## MattP98 (Dec 27, 2017)

Well this was unexpected, and just a bit lucky lol. After fluctuating like mad for the past week I fully expected to blow this one:

Round 115
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 15.06

16.00, (12.19 [OLL skip + U perm], 14.09, 13.71 [OLL skip], 15.58, 15.49, 15.96, 13.57, 15.72, 15.09, 15.39, (16.97)


----------



## AcuberCubes (Dec 28, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-28
avg of 12: 14.77
CFOP
MF3RS M
DCN
Time List:
1. 13.21 
2. 12.94 
3. 13.72 
4. (12.68) 
5. 17.37 
6. 13.40 
7. 17.51 
8. 13.50 
9. 15.01 
10. 17.75 
11. 13.28 
12. (17.97) 
Sub 15! Rare for me


----------



## AcuberCubes (Dec 31, 2017)

PB Average of 100! Sub-15!


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jan 1, 2018)

R115
GTS 2M
CFOP DCN (White & Yellow)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-1
avg of 12: 16.06
Time List:
1. (13.21) U2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 R' D' U L D F D' B' F' D2 
2. 16.05 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B' F2 L' U R2 B' F' L D 
3. 16.62 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F' L' D' B2 R2 F' R' B2 U F2 R 
4. 17.01 R2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F L' B' D L' R2 D' F2 D F U 
5. 13.44 R' D2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L U R2 D F L' D R U2 B' U2 
6. 14.54 U' D2 R D2 B2 L' R' B2 L' U2 R' B2 F' L2 U' R2 D F' D' L' 
7. 18.32 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' L' F L B' R D' L F' L2 
8. 14.51 U' F2 U2 L F2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 L D' L' F' U L' B L2 U 
9. 19.21 R D2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D' R B' F' U L' R2 D2 R2 
10. 16.66 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 B' L2 R2 F' D R U2 B' F' L 
11. 14.22 F' R F D2 F2 D2 L D' B' R2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 
12. (19.51) U' L2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L F L2 U' R D B2 F' D' U2
First Average of 12 in 2018 didn't go as planned.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jan 5, 2018)

R115
GTS 2M
CFOP CN
avg of 12: 18.42
Time List:
1. 15.09 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 R' D' U L D F D' B' F' D2
2. (DNF(12.87)) F2 R' F2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B' F2 L' U R2 B' F' L D
3. 18.22 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F' L' D' B2 R2 F' R' B2 U F2 R
4. 11.92 R2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F L' B' D L' R2 D' F2 D F U
5. 16.90 R' D2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L U R2 D F L' D R U2 B' U2
6. (9.69) U' D2 R D2 B2 L' R' B2 L' U2 R' B2 F' L2 U' R2 D F' D' L'
7. 30.22 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' L' F L B' R D' L F' L2
8. 13.52 U' F2 U2 L F2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 L D' L' F' U L' B L2 U
9. 31.42 R D2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D' R B' F' U L' R2 D2 R2
10. 14.12 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 B' L2 R2 F' D R U2 B' F' L
11. 14.78 F' R F D2 F2 D2 L D' B' R2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2
12. 18.00 U' L2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L F L2 U' R D B2 F' D' U2
I average way under sub 15 on white cross but I go to CN and get an 18 average lol


----------



## Aerospry (Jan 7, 2018)

*Week 1 Results*

Thank You to everyone who participated this week. We had many newcomers, which is really cool! Good job to @AcuberCubes for getting a sub 15 average of 100! Good luck to @ExultantCarn and @Agguzi on becoming color neutral. I'm color neutral, and it is super useful. Everyone is making good progress!

I am switching to a week system instead of a round system this year. Hopefully, that doesn't cause any problems 

Detailed standings here:



Spoiler: Standings



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ENeEVOj7xvZ4h50bpXgvOsRpWjd8ANvKOXnqWSLqnPQ/edit?usp=sharing



*Race to Sub 15 - Week 2
Expected closing time: Sunday, January 14*

Scrambles (generated with TNoodle):
1. B2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F' D2 L F' D L' D2 R' D U2
2. B2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 R B' L' D2 B2 U' L U' B' D' R'
3. U' L B D R2 B' R' D' L D2 B' R B2 U2 D2 R2 L D2 L
4. D2 B L2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 B L' D' F' L B' R U' F D2
5. B L' F2 D2 R F D2 R' B' R D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U'
6. L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B U F L' D R D B2 F' L2 R2
7. F' D2 F L2 R2 F L2 D L U2 B2 L2 D' L' B D L U2
8. U L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 R2 F2 U R' U2 B' D U2
9. D L2 B2 U2 F U L' U2 R' U F2 B U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2
10. F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D B' L' F D' L2 F2 D2 R' B L U2
11. R2 U L2 B2 D L2 R2 D R' F' D2 R' U R F D' F U' B'
12. R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 B' U2 F' R U' F U2 F L' D


"It always seems impossible until it is done"
-Nelson Mandela


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jan 7, 2018)

Week 2
MF3RS
CFOP WC
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-7
avg of 12: 18.44

Time List:
1. 19.38 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F' D2 L F' D L' D2 R' D U2 
2. 18.24 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 R B' L' D2 B2 U' L U' B' D' R' 
3. 19.35 U' L B D R2 B' R' D' L D2 B' R B2 U2 D2 R2 L D2 L 
4. 17.91 D2 B L2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 B L' D' F' L B' R U' F D2 
5. 19.12 B L' F2 D2 R F D2 R' B' R D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' 
6. 17.36 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B U F L' D R D B2 F' L2 R2 
7. 18.81 F' D2 F L2 R2 F L2 D L U2 B2 L2 D' L' B D L U2 
8. (21.88) U L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 R2 F2 U R' U2 B' D U2 
9. 18.69 D L2 B2 U2 F U L' U2 R' U F2 B U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 
10. 20.45 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D B' L' F D' L2 F2 D2 R' B L U2 
11. (14.65) R2 U L2 B2 D L2 R2 D R' F' D2 R' U R F D' F U' B' 
12. 15.13 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 B' U2 F' R U' F U2 F L' D


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 7, 2018)

Week 2
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 18.20
1: 18.64
2: 18.91
3: 18.60
4: 16.41
5: 16.92
6: 19.76
7: 18.91
8: (21.53)
9: 19.61
10: (16.02)
11: 16.89
12: 17.33


----------



## MattP98 (Jan 7, 2018)

Week 2
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 15.61

17.72, (19.80), 13.69, 15.26, 15.86, 15.89, 14.78, 14.94, 14.03, (12.85), 15.09, 18.85


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jan 8, 2018)

Week 2
CFOP DCN (Yellow and White Cross) 
GTS 2M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-8
avg of 12: 15.39

Time List:
1. (20.19)
2. 16.75
3. 13.87
4. (12.39)
5. 13.93
6. 14.66
7. 19.62
8. 17.31
9. 15.69
10. 12.88
11. 14.25
12. 14.94+

Got a counting 19 sucks.


----------



## Aerospry (Jan 9, 2018)

Week 2
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 15.17

Time List:
1. 14.25 
2. (25.10) 
3. 14.13 
4. 14.48 
5. 16.55 
6. 14.14 
7. 15.14 
8. (12.28) 
9. 18.27 
10. 14.53 
11. 14.11 
12. 16.10


----------



## AcuberCubes (Jan 9, 2018)

Week 2
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-9

avg of 12: 14.12

Gan Air SM

CFOP DCN (Yellow and White)
Time List:
1. 14.57 
2. 15.50 
3. 13.52 
4. 14.05 
5. 14.73 
6. 15.24 
7. (17.13) 
8. 14.46 
9. (12.51) 
10. 13.42 
11. 12.61 
12. 13.13 
That 17 doe.  Still sub-15! Good Luck Everybody!


----------



## ErwinOlie (Jan 10, 2018)

Week 2

CFOP
GTS 2

1. 20.04
2. 18.22
3. 20.31
4. 17.08
5. 19.94
6. 18.62
7. 17.64
8. (23.84)
9. 18.68
10. (15.20)
11. 21.79
12. 20.69

avg = 19.30


----------



## xitvono (Jan 10, 2018)

Week 2
CFOP
AoLong v2

Ao12: 18.984

15.615, 19.831, 19.807, 24.359, 21.808, 17.505, 19.487, 18.160, 15.824, 18.567, 18.296, 20.559

A couple of good times in here. The first 15 was a bit lucky I think, but I also felt I did well, while the second one was mostly luck with a PLL skip. 24 seconds was due to doing the wrong ZBLS and being left with a dot OLL, which is obviously not ideal.


----------



## Oatch (Jan 13, 2018)

Week 2
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 17.37

15.96, 15.30, (20.77), 17.91, 16.49, (14.60), 19.15, 15.89, 17.35, 19.19, 17.82, 18.66


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 13, 2018)

Week 2
CFOP
Valk 3

avg of 12: 20.10

Time List:
15.44, 16.51, 26.61, 26.39, (13.13), 19.82, 20.12, 19.61, 20.95, 18.67, 16.83, (33.31)

First Ao12 in several months. I've forgotten several PLL's ugh.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jan 14, 2018)

Week 2
CFOP CN
GTS2M
avg of 12: 15.83
Time List:
1. 15.04 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F' D2 L F' D L' D2 R' D U2 
2. 12.73 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 R B' L' D2 B2 U' L U' B' D' R' 
3. 16.51 U' L B D R2 B' R' D' L D2 B' R B2 U2 D2 R2 L D2 L 
4. 22.06 D2 B L2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 B L' D' F' L B' R U' F D2 
5. 15.94 B L' F2 D2 R F D2 R' B' R D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' 
6. 14.98 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B U F L' D R D B2 F' L2 R2 
7. (10.43) F' D2 F L2 R2 F L2 D L U2 B2 L2 D' L' B D L U2 
8. 16.56 U L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 R2 F2 U R' U2 B' D U2 
9. (22.62) D L2 B2 U2 F U L' U2 R' U F2 B U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 
10. 13.96 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D B' L' F D' L2 F2 D2 R' B L U2 
11. 14.80 R2 U L2 B2 D L2 R2 D R' F' D2 R' U R F D' F U' B' 
12. 15.72 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 B' U2 F' R U' F U2 F L' D
Feeling better on some of the colors


----------



## Aerospry (Jan 14, 2018)

*Week 2 Results*

The participation this past week was great! Welcome to @Forcefulness and @WombatWarrior17  @MattP98 @Aerospry, @AcuberCubes, and @GarethBert11 got 12.xx singles, which was amazing! @ExultantCarn got the top single of the week with a 10.43.

Detailed standings here:


Spoiler: Detailed Standings



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ENeEVOj7xvZ4h50bpXgvOsRpWjd8ANvKOXnqWSLqnPQ/edit?usp=sharing



*Race to Sub 15 - Week 3
Expected closing time: Sunday, January 21*

Scrambles (generated with TNoodle):
1. D R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B' D R U' F D' U2 L' F2 D
2. L2 F' L2 B R2 D2 L2 F R' F2 L' F2 D' R B D B2 U' R'
3. R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F U2 L2 B' L2 D' B' R' D2 L2 F' R2 B2 D'
4. B2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B' L2 R B2 F R U2 L' B' D L' U R
5. D L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D U' F' R' D L2 R2 D' B' D2 R2 U2
6. R2 F R U' B2 L D F' B2 U B' R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2
7. D2 F L2 F D2 U2 R2 B' F2 R' F U' F2 R B2 F D2 R U'
8. U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 L F L' R' U R' F' D F
9. F U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 D R' D2 L D' L2 B' L D U'
10. U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U R2 U' R U2 B' L2 U B2 U B D' L
11. L' D2 B2 F2 L' F2 L D2 L2 U B' D U L D2 L2 D2 B F2 L2
12. F2 D2 B' U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U' F L' R2 U F' D' U R2



"Life is like a Rubik's Cube; you don't always know how, but it will all fall into place"
-Rob Dollenkamp


----------



## AcuberCubes (Jan 15, 2018)

Week 3
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-15

DCN CFOP
Gan Air SM

avg of 12: 13.97

Time List:
1. (10.70) 
2. 12.74 
3. 13.61 
4. 14.35 
5. 11.81 
6. 16.31 
7. (18.32) 
8. 14.33 
9. 12.91 
10. 13.19 
11. 15.92 
12. 14.51 

Lol, I was driven to get the single of the week. Lets see if I do. 

Ps. @Aerospry The second round in the file, The cube I used was the SM not the MF3RS M.


----------



## ErwinOlie (Jan 16, 2018)

week 3
CFOP
GTS2

1: 19.63
2: 17.10
3: 20.16
4: 16.75
5: 18.52
6: 19.00
7: (22.45)
8: 13.90
9: (13.33)
10: 20.78
11: 19.25
12: 14.94

*avg (white) = 18.00*

Single i'm trying to become color neutral, I will try to solve the other colors too:
avg (green) = 25.34
avg (yellow) = TODO
avg (orange) = TODO
avg (blue) = TODO
avg (red) = TODO


----------



## MattP98 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for the mention! I really don't seem to be improving week to week.

Week 3
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 15.91

16.25, (13.54), 13.93, 14.66, 15.80, 17.43, 15.32, 16.13, 15.63, (17.81), 17.45, 16.45


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jan 16, 2018)

Week 3
GTS 2M
CFOP DCN

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-16
avg of 12: 14.76

Time List:
1. 14.57
2. 16.32
3. 17.41
4. 11.68
5. 13.37
6. (18.91)
7. 14.93
8. 11.71
9. (11.60)
10. 13.98
11. 15.11
12. 18.51

3 PLL skips?? Whoa!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 16, 2018)

Week 3
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 18.51
1: (15.76)
2: 17.70
3: 19.52
4: (20.93)
5: 18.18
6: 16.97
7: 20.41
8: 20.10
9: 15.98
10: 17.68
11: 19.34
12: 19.27


----------



## xitvono (Jan 17, 2018)

Week 3
CFOP
AoLong V2
Ao12: 18.563

19.959, 16.047, 18.664, 18.103, 17.415, 20.759, 18.664, 19.055, 16.879, 17.352, 19.655, 19.887

Nothing unusual this week. Just some decent times for me.


----------



## Aerospry (Jan 17, 2018)

Week 2
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 16.16


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 17, 2018)

Week 3
CFOP
Valk 3
avg of 12: 17.49

Time List:
15.81, 18.40, (14.49), 21.46, 17.15, 20.12, 14.65, 16.97, 14.58, 17.59, (25.20), 18.19

improvement


----------



## Aerospry (Jan 21, 2018)

*Week 3 Results*

Thanks to everyone for working hard! Good job to @AcuberCubes for graduating from this race! He also got a 10.xx single this week! I feel your pain, @MattP98  

Detailed standings here:



Spoiler: Standings



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ENeEVOj7xvZ4h50bpXgvOsRpWjd8ANvKOXnqWSLqnPQ/edit?usp=sharing



*Race to Sub 15 - Week 4
Expected closing time: Sunday, January 28*

Scrambles (generated with TNoodle):
1. F B2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L R2 D' U' R' D' L B' L 
2. D' F2 L B' R' L' D' F' R D2 B L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' 
3. D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 U F' U2 F2 U L B' R' D' 
4. L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U B2 L2 U F' L2 U2 L' F2 D B R' B2 L F' 
5. U2 R D2 L U2 B2 R D2 F' L2 B D L F' D' B L' U2 
6. U F2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' F' L' B L' U F' R' D' 
7. B L2 D B2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R' B D B2 U' B' L' B 
8. R2 B2 D2 L' F2 R B2 R' B2 R D' U L U2 R' U2 B' U2 F' L 
9. D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B' U2 L D' F D B U' B' D2 
10. B' L' F U L2 D2 R' F' D' F2 D2 F L2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' U 
11. D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F' D L' R2 U R' B' D' U' R' 
12. D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L D B2 U' B2 U' B' F U' R2 

“A good puzzle, it's a fair thing. Nobody is lying. It's very clear, and the problem depends just on you.” 
-Erno Rubik


----------



## MattP98 (Jan 21, 2018)

Having just said that.. lol Will no doubt be back to usual form next week:

Week 4
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 14.90

14.49. (19.09), 15.13, 12.93, 16.70, 14.28, 13.69, 15.55, 15.91, 16.05, 14.24, (12.66)


----------



## Aerospry (Jan 22, 2018)

Week 3
CFOP
GTS2M
Race to Sub 15

Ao12: 15.31

Time List:
1. 14.77 
2. 14.84 
3. 15.90 
4. 15.42 
5. 16.58 
6. 13.30 
7. 15.91 
8. (20.14+) 
9. 13.67 
10. 16.52 
11. 16.21 
12. (13.09)


----------



## AcuberCubes (Jan 22, 2018)

So, should I move to sub 14?


----------



## xitvono (Jan 23, 2018)

Week 4
CFOP
AoLong v2
Ao12: 19.302

19.447, 14.807, 19.159, 24.271, 15.232, 17.928, 14.831, 22.943, 21.215, 21.623, 19.696, 20.943


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 23, 2018)

Week 4
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 18.02
1: 18.43
2: 16.56
3: 19.81
4: 18.30
5: 17.28
6: 16.24
7: 19.42
8: (20.83)
9: (15.63)
10: 18.18
11: 17.52
12: 18.48


----------



## Oatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Week 4
ZZ
Valk 3
Ao12: 16.65

15.11, (18.72), 15.34, 18.28, 15.96, 18.62, 17.68, 15.94, 15.53, 15.72, 18.29, (13.49)

Just realised that I've missed a week - been quite busy with work lately. Hopefully I'll be able to participate every week from now on.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jan 29, 2018)

Week 3
CFOP
GTS 2M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-29
avg of 12: 14.87

Time List:
1. 17.06 F B2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L R2 D' U' R' D' L B' L 
2. 14.07 D' F2 L B' R' L' D' F' R D2 B L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' 
3. 18.00 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 U F' U2 F2 U L B' R' D' 
4. 12.74 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U B2 L2 U F' L2 U2 L' F2 D B R' B2 L F' 
5. 14.84 U2 R D2 L U2 B2 R D2 F' L2 B D L F' D' B L' U2 
6. 12.66 U F2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' F' L' B L' U F' R' D' 
7. (12.48) B L2 D B2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R' B D B2 U' B' L' B 
8. 15.23 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 R B2 R' B2 R D' U L U2 R' U2 B' U2 F' L 
9. 13.61 D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B' U2 L D' F D B U' B' D2 
10. 15.25 B' L' F U L2 D2 R' F' D' F2 D2 F L2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' U 
11. 15.22 D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F' D L' R2 U R' B' D' U' R' 
12. (18.52) D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L D B2 U' B2 U' B' F U' R2

Even in race forums my hands are choking. Decided to reduce my turning speed and it went well.


----------



## Aerospry (Feb 5, 2018)

Sorry guys for not updating this thread! School has gotten way to busy, and cubing has been on the back burner. If any else wanted to take over this thread, that'd be great!


----------



## Oatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey @Aerospry, I'll try to (temporarily) run this thread while I still have some free time (although this may not be the case for long once uni + work kicks in).

*Week 4 Results*
I've recompiled the results spreadsheet to include only this year's race results to trim things down. Also I've only included members that appear to be currently 'active' in the race to make the spreadsheet a little less cluttered. Let me know if I've missed anyone out for if something was not entered correctly.

Click here for detailed standings.

*Race to Sub-15: Week 5
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, February 11 (ACST; UTC+09:30)*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):
1. F' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 F2 R U' L' D' U' B' F D F R
2. F D2 B2 L' R2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 F D L' B' R' F' D B2 D'
3. D B' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L R D' L B L' F2 L2 D'
4. L2 R U R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 U2 R' B L B R F' R U' R2
5. U2 L U D2 R2 F U B L2 F' L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 D
6. F' R' L F' U L' U F B D2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 D'
7. B' R2 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 F R2 D2 R' B2 D' F' D R2 D F' R' D
8. R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' F' L2 F' R2 L' B U B' R2 B U R' F
9. F D2 L U D' B' L D B2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 D'
10. U D2 L2 U L D2 F U R2 B R2 B' D2 B R2 D2 F' L2 D
11. D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' B L' U L R' U' B' U2 L2 D
12. F2 R' B L D' F' L D2 F' R B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 L' B2 U2 L'

Best of luck to everyone competing! I'll endeavour to keep this going for as long as I can.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 8, 2018)

Week 5
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 17.49
1: 16.75
2: 18.13
3: 19.27
4: 17.72
5: 15.68
6: 17.58
7: (19.44)
8: 16.17
9: 18.64
10: 17.33
11: 17.64
12: (13.86)


----------



## efattah (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm still actively trying to 'graduate', I haven't been posting times because I find it isn't that fun to compete when the chance of a graduation is low! Even (global) averaging around 16 seconds and often getting sub-15 Ao12's, I have found the chance of getting a sub-15 Ao12 on the exact string of scrambles is pretty low! I think I will join again when my global average gives me a better chance.


----------



## Oatch (Feb 9, 2018)

efattah said:


> I'm still actively trying to 'graduate', I haven't been posting times because I find it isn't that fun to compete when the chance of a graduation is low! Even (global) averaging around 16 seconds and often getting sub-15 Ao12's, I have found the chance of getting a sub-15 Ao12 on the exact string of scrambles is pretty low! I think I will join again when my global average gives me a better chance.



I've been participating in this race thread for quite a while now - since I was about sub-19 global, which is quite a way away from sub-15! I thought maybe the involvement will put me in a better mindset for improving - and it's fairly interesting otherwise to see how your weekly averages of 12 vary and notice improvement (or lack thereof!). But do feel free to join whenever you like, there's no real cutoff to how fast you need to be when you start!

Week 5
ZZ
Ao12: 17.17

17.93, (20.55), 15.96, 16.12, 18.59, 16.15, 17.96, 18.09, 17.21, 17.83, (14.69), 15.84


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (Feb 9, 2018)

Race to Sub-15
Cube- Valk Power M
avg of 12: 13.97

Time List:
1. 12.84 
2. 14.26 
3. (12.34) 
4. 13.60 
5. 14.80 
6. 12.89 
7. 14.64 
8. (16.36) 
9. 14.28 
10. 16.22 
11. 13.72 
12. 12.40 
(1/3)


----------



## AcuberCubes (Feb 10, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-10
avg of 12: 14.18
Gan Air SM
DCN CFOP
Time List:
1. 15.68 
2. 14.52 
3. 16.19 
4. 11.53 
5. 11.27 
6. 16.17 
7. (16.57) 
8. (11.27) 
9. 13.45 
10. 13.79 
11. 13.20 
12. 15.97 
Awful Consistency. Still, happy with a sub-15. ^_^


----------



## xitvono (Feb 10, 2018)

Week 5
CFOP
AoLong v2
Ao12: 19.407

20.312, 20.031, 21.943, 16.759, 20.159, 17.599, 21.039, 20.927, 19.519, 18.583, 17.207, 18.695


----------



## Oatch (Feb 11, 2018)

*Week 5 Results*
All results for this week are now live! You can find the detailed standings here. Welcome to @Seaweed_Brain818 who has joined us this week!

By the way, just thought I'd mention that I'm no longer keeping track of what cube you are using for the race in the results spreadsheet, but I'm still documenting your method (because using a different method makes much more of a difference than using a different cube), but you may still include what cube you use in your post if you wish.

*Race to Sub-15: Week 6
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, February 18 (ACST; UTC+09:30)
*
Scrambles (generated with csTimer):
1. R D' F2 L2 F U' R' L' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 L'
2. L B2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 D L2 R2 D F2 B L U2 B2 F' D' R2 D2
3. L' R2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 F D L B D' L R' D' F
4. B D2 F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L F' U L F' R'
5. B U' R D R2 U' D2 L2 B U B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 U' L2
6. U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U B D F L B' R B2 F' D U L'
7. L F B2 U' B' L2 D' F2 L R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D R2
8. F2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 F U R D B2 F R D2 B U'
9. D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F R D F2 L' R2 D B D' L'
10. D2 F R2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 U' B2 R D2 L D2 F2 R' F'
11. R' F U2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 F U2 L2 R' U R F2 D2 L B' F'
12. B D F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 F' D U' B' D L' D2 F' R

Best of luck for everyone competing!


----------



## MattP98 (Feb 11, 2018)

Week 6
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 14.86

13.71, 14.18, 15.07, 14.96, 14.53, 14.49, (17.21), 16.20, 14.21, (12.22), 14.90, 16.32


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 11, 2018)

Week 6
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 17.12
1: 16.17
2: 18.43
3: 17.11
4: 18.28
5: (13.38)
6: 15.71
7: 17.06
8: 18.16
9: 17.45
10: 16.07
11: (20.49)
12: 16.73


----------



## GarethBert11 (Feb 12, 2018)

Week 6
CFOP DCN (White and Yellow)
GTS 2M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-12
avg of 12: 14.45

Time List:
1. (16.64)
2. 14.71
3. 16.36
4. 14.43
5. 15.45
6. 13.37
7. 15.49
8. 13.81
9. (13.00)
10. 14.13
11. 13.11
12. 13.64

Im officially graduated!
I might still joining this race thread because Im currently learning to be CN, so I might practice some CN cross before getting back here


----------



## AcuberCubes (Feb 12, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-12
avg of 12: 14.62
CFOP DCN
Time List:
1. (10.63) 
2. 13.67 
3. (17.83) 
4. 16.27 
5. 14.02 
6. 14.74 
7. 13.52 
8. 14.16 
9. 16.46 
10. 14.58 
11. 13.68 
12. 15.05 
Should I move to sub-14? I graduated on the 3rd week. Nice average Btw.


----------



## Oatch (Feb 12, 2018)

AcuberCubes said:


> Should I move to sub-14? I graduated on the 3rd week.



I don't see why not, you seem to be consistently sub-15 so go for it! But of course, you are welcome to continue posting averages here if you'd like.

Week 6
ZZ
Ao12: 16.62

14.59, (19.38), 15.68, 15.59, 18.85, 17.56, (13.68), 16.10, 18.38, 18.00, 14.99, 16.50

All those 18's killed the average rip.


----------



## Aerospry (Feb 12, 2018)

Week 6
CFOP CN

Avg of 12: 14.67
1. 14.22
2. 13.53 
3. 13.16 
4. 15.59 
5. 12.88 
6. 14.64 
7. (24.64) 
8. 14.57 
9. 18.25+ 
10. 14.76 
11. 15.08 
12. (12.86)


----------



## AcuberCubes (Feb 13, 2018)

Oatch said:


> I don't see why not, you seem to be consistently sub-15 so go for it! But of course, you are welcome to continue posting averages here if you'd like.
> 
> Week 6
> ZZ
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## xitvono (Feb 13, 2018)

Week 6
CFOP

Ao12: 19.533

20.720, 20.184, 18.103, 21.471, 23.199, 18.439, 18.304, 17.911, 17.791, 19.207, 16.048, 30.766


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 17, 2018)

Week 6
CFOP

avg of 12: 15.53

Time List:
13.05, 16.44, 14.85, 19.20, 15.91, 16.95, 13.24, 14.15, (11.37), 15.79, (20.11), 15.67

Ugh a counting 19, that 20 at the end killed the average.


----------



## Oatch (Feb 18, 2018)

*Week 6 Results:*
This week's results are up! You can find them here. Well done to everyone who entered, and in particular, congratulations to @GarethBert11 for graduating the race with CFOP DCN! Best of luck with sub-14 and beyond, and with working on colour neutrality if you continue to pursue that.

*Race to Sub-15: Week 7
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, February 25 (ACST; UTC+09:30)*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):
1. B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 R' F' U' L D' U2 F' R2 D F'
2. D F2 D' R2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 D2 B' R' F2 L' D R F U' L U'
3. F R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 F D2 F2 R F D' B2 F2 U B' D F R
4. U R2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 D' B' D R' F' L2 R F'
5. D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B F R2 F' D2 F D L2 B' F' L U2 B L2 D F2
6. R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 U F2 U L2 F U' B' U' L' D2 U R' B2 D'
7. F' L2 B' D' R F' B D R' B2 L2 B' R2 U2 D2 B U2 B R2 U2
8. F' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 R2 U L' F2 L D B F' L' R U
9. U' L2 B F R2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 D B2 L R2 D' U B' R2
10. U' R B D' B R' F' B L2 D B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L
11. B' D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B' F' U' L2 D B' L' U F'
12. U F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 R2 D' L R' U L2 B U2 F U L' D2

Have fun, and best of luck with your times!


----------



## xitvono (Feb 20, 2018)

week 7
Race to sub 15
CFOP
Ao12: 19.466

19.567, 18.695, 19.383, 18.919, 17.376, 21.447, 21.232, 20.423, 17.175, 20.447, 16.727, 22.720


----------



## 0xy_ (Feb 21, 2018)

Week 7
CFOP

Ao12:18.37

18.82, 19.77, 17.21, 15.98, 17.43, 20.41, 19.39, 18.25, (20.56), (14.89), 17.64, 18.81


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 22, 2018)

Week 7
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 17.85
1: 16.22
2: 17.31
3: 17.40
4: (21.05)
5: 18.76
6: 18.23
7: 18.97
8: (14.57)
9: 15.47
10: 18.60
11: 18.33
12: 19.22

Not my best, but good enough for now.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 22, 2018)

Week 7
CFOP
Valk 3
15.528, 17.153, 16.097, (14.436), (18.574), 18.207, 18.303, 17.281+, 15.841, 17.729, 17.803, 16.020
=16.986


----------



## Oatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Week 7
ZZ
Ao12: 17.21

15.96, 17.71, 14.59, 19.29, 20.87, 15.49, (21.17), 17.73, 15.60, 19.44, (12.57), 15.37

A bit all over the place this week. Didn't warm up and haven't been practicing much 3x3 as of late, mostly been focusing on 3BLD.


----------



## Oatch (Feb 25, 2018)

*Week 7 Results:*
Results for week 7 are now available here. Welcome to @0xy_ and @CBcuber86 who have joined the race this week!

*Race to Sub-15: Week 8
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, March 4 (ACST; UTC+09:30)
*
Scrambles (generated with csTimer):
1. B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U2 L2 U L U' R F' U2 F L2 F L F2
2. B' U' L2 U F2 D' F2 U L2 D2 R B2 L2 F' D R' U2 R' D'
3. R' F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 B L' U' R2 F R2 D2 B F2
4. B2 U F2 U F2 U F2 U R2 U2 L2 R' F' R D2 R F U' B U2 R2
5. L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 U B2 L D2 B D R D2 B' U' L2 F'
6. D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 U F2 U2 L F D2 B L F' R2 D2 R2 F2
7. U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 U' F L' B L F' R D L
8. U D R F' D2 F2 U' D B R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 F2
9. B' R' U' F2 B U' F2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 D2 R' D2 R L2
10. B' L' U2 L2 R U2 R F2 U2 B2 R D2 B' F2 D B2 U2 L' F U B
11. L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L D' L' D R D' B' U2 F U'
12. D2 R2 D R2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U' F R U' L U2 F2 D' F2 R F'

Good luck!


----------



## leudcfa (Feb 25, 2018)

Week 8
CN CFOP
GTS2m
ao12: 16.65
(12.67), 17.07, 18.15, 17.97, 17.25, 12.70, 14.51, 17.69, 14.28, (20.64), 18.11, 17.72 
Couting 12


----------



## Aerospry (Feb 25, 2018)

Week 8
CFOP

avg of 12: 14.92

Time List:
1. (20.14) 
2. 13.87 
3. 16.66 
4. 13.81 
5. 14.00 
6. 14.56 
7. (11.89) 
8. 15.28 
9. 17.98 
10. 13.59 
11. 12.99 
12. 16.45


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 26, 2018)

Week 8
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 18.15
1: 17.80
2: 19.34
3: (14.81)
4: 16.34
5: 16.60
6: 19.40
7: 16.00
8: 19.69
9: 19.27
10: 18.62
11: 18.45
12: (19.93)

Not good for me...


----------



## Aditya rp (Mar 1, 2018)

Week 8
CFOP
Yuxin ZhiSheng
Ao12: 16.77
1. (15.02)
2. 18.30
3. 18.06
4. 16.35
5. 17.32
6. 16.63
7. 15.75
8. (18.87)
9. 16.99
10. 16.34
11. 16.26
12. 15.74


----------



## Oatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Week 8
ZZ
Ao12: 17.74

15.91, 18.65, (20.39), 16.42, 20.39, 15.93, 18.20, (15.75), 19.44, 18.28, 17.67, 16.48

A bit all over the place. Haven't been practicing much 3x3 of late because of how busy things have been for me so I guess the average I got is better than what I deserved.


----------



## Oatch (Mar 4, 2018)

*Week 8 Results:*
Results for week 8 have been added and are now available here. Welcome to another two new members @leudcfa and @Aditya rp who are joining us on the race to sub-15!

*Race to Sub-15: Week 9
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, March 11 (ACST; UTC+09:30)*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):

1. U' L U2 D' L' B U' L2 B R2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D' R2
2. B' U L F2 U D2 B' L2 B U2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2
3. F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F D' R' U' B2 F L R' D F
4. L D L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 B D2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 R B'
5. R2 D' U' R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 L' U' L2 R B R2 U2 F2
6. D' L D2 L' B' D' F2 R' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D
7. L2 U2 L2 U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R U' R2 B2 F' U B2 R D' U' L
8. R2 B2 D2 U2 L' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' B U2 L2 B2 L2 R' U' L' B
9. U' F2 R2 F' D2 L F U D2 R L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 U' D2 L2 D
10. R2 F' U2 B F2 D2 B R2 B' D2 L D' F L D R F2 L' R D2
11. B2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 F' U' L' B' L' R F U2 L' D2 U
12. R B' R' D R F U2 L D F' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 U2 F

Good luck to all!


----------



## Bintoro (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here
this is my result (week 9/fisrt week for me)
1. (17.54)
2. 16.16
3. 15.48
4. 14.34
5. (12.77)
6. 13.78
7. 16.87
8. 15.93
9. 17.50
10. 16.61
11. 13.84
12. 16.08
ao12 : 15.66
cube : Yuxin Little Magic


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 6, 2018)

Week 9
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 17.63
1: (15.02)
2: 18.41
3: 15.56
4: 17.20
5: 16.67
6: 16.94
7: 18.24
8: (22.40)
9: 17.49
10: 17.13
11: 19.54
12: 19.12

Eh, could be better, but good enough.


----------



## Oatch (Mar 11, 2018)

Week 9
ZZ
Ao12: 17.11

16.83, 18.99, (13.36), 16.28, 17.55, 17.92, 15.20, (19.03), 17.93, 16.39, 18.84, 15.20

Not bad considering I've only been practicing 3BLD lately.


----------



## Oatch (Mar 11, 2018)

*Week 9 Results:*
You can now access this week's results by clicking here. We also welcome @Bintoro to the race to sub-15 and to the Speedsolving forums!

*Race to Sub-15: Week 10
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, March 18 (ACST; UTC+09:30)*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):

1. L2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 F' L2 B R2 B2 L B' U2 R' F' R B D' L
2. B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F' U' B L D' L2 B R F U2
3. U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B2 L' B' U2 L D F R2 D' R' F'
4. F2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 B U2 F R2 D B2 D L2 B F' L B R
5. F2 R F2 R2 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 R' U' L U2 L U' R2 F L' D' R2
6. R' U' L U F' R B D B L' B2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 L B2 U2 R2
7. F R2 D B2 D L2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 L D R' F' D2 L2 B2 U B'
8. B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B2 R F D2 U B L' B L' R2 D2
9. R2 D' U B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' R B D2 R U B U' F' U' B
10. F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L' F2 U F2 D' F' L B F' U
11. F' U2 F R B2 R' D L B D F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2
12. B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 D L D' B2 D2 B' R2 F' D' U R

Good luck to everyone entering!


----------



## MattP98 (Mar 12, 2018)

Last week for me it seems, wish I could've closed out with a better average but there we go. =) Will probably come back at some point if I switch to CN.

Week 10
CFOP
Ao12: 14.95

13.91, (17.49), 15.16, (12.65), 16.52, 14.02, 17.46, 15.29, 13.35, 14.38, 14.40, 15.01


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 12, 2018)

Week 10
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 16.12
1: 16.89
2: 17.35
3: (19.34)
4: 15.30
5: (14.31)
6: 17.62
7: 14.95
8: 15.45
9: 15.91
10: 15.55
11: 16.62
12: 15.64

I'm very happy with this one!


----------



## Aerospry (Mar 13, 2018)

Week 10 
CFOP
Killed the streak 
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-12
avg of 12: 15.23

Time List:
1. 15.47 
2. 14.44 
3. 13.87 
4. 17.04 
5. 15.84 
6. (13.08) 
7. (18.85) 
8. 14.89 
9. 13.36 
10. 14.10 
11. 17.89 
12. 15.42


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 14, 2018)

First week! 

Week 10
CFOP
Cosmic Valk3 M
Ao12: 17.25


18.29, 17.89, (13.17), 17.51, 16.55, 16.28, 18.16, 14.86, 17.27, 17.88, (18.78), 17.77


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 14, 2018)

MattP98 said:


> Last week for me it seems, wish I could've closed out with a better average but there we go. =) Will probably come back at some point if I switch to CN.
> 
> Week 10
> CFOP
> ...


The suner you do this the better. I don't know Hualong, probability Weilong you have not been CN but the earlier the better. Don't want it to Tanglong. I saw that the last time you were on was a few hours ago, don't be Guanlong.


----------



## 0xy_ (Mar 15, 2018)

Week 10
CFOP

Ao12: 18.47

16.49, (14.61), 19.69, 18.94, 17.44, 16.42, 14.65, (22.32), 19.73, 18.62, 20.33, 22.14


----------



## MattP98 (Mar 16, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> The suner you do this the better. I don't know Hualong, probability Weilong you have not been CN but the earlier the better. Don't want it to Tanglong. I saw that the last time you were on was a few hours ago, don't be Guanlong.


Not sure Aolong it'll be but hopefully Weisu-ner than originally planned. =P


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 16, 2018)

Wei-po. Is your favorite color red like Yuxin red? I hope you Gan get sub 15. If so the Galaxy will be the limit. If I see you at a comp Ill give Z a wave.




Spoiler



Wei-po is “Hey Bro”
Red one is obvious
Gan is “Can”
Galaxy Megaminx
the Z wave cube


----------



## Oatch (Mar 18, 2018)

Week 10
ZZ
Ao12: 17.70

16.63, 17.77, 19.91, 18.13, 16.97, 17.36, (21.61), 15.18, (15.04), 20.50, 15.25, 19.32

Barely been practicing again, but I'm still determined to get sub-15 eventually.


----------



## Oatch (Mar 18, 2018)

*Week 10 Results:*
You can now access this week's results by clicking here. Congratulations to @MattP98 for graduating the race, and welcome to @weatherman223 for joining us this week!

*Race to Sub-15: Week 11
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, March 25 (ACST; UTC+09:30)*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):

1. B' R' B2 L U' R' D2 L' D F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 B R2
2. U2 F' U2 B' F2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 D R' U' R F' L' F R' B2 R'
3. D2 B2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B R2 L' D2 U' R' B D L2 B' L2 F
4. L2 B D2 L' U D2 B D' R L2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' R2
5. B' L2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 F R2 U2 F R D B U B' L D' U F' D
6. L U2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 D F2 D L2 U' F' D' F' L D' U2 F2 D' L
7. U2 F' R2 F L2 F R2 F' L2 F' L D U B L2 B2 R2 U' R
8. R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 B' F' U2 L2 U' L U2 R U2 B2 F' U' F
9. R2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 R B2 R U2 R' F L U B' D B U' F2 U F2
10. D' L2 U2 L2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 D' F D' F2 R' U L2 D' R2
11. F U R2 D B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D L2 B L' U' B2 R' B' L2 D2 L2
12. D2 U2 L B2 R D2 L' F2 L U2 R' U F U B2 R2 B2 U' F

Good luck!


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 18, 2018)

Week 10
CFOP
Valk 3 Power M
Ao12: 17.05


17.00, 17.54, 18.70, 16.93, 18.96, 14.80, 18.49, 16.41, (12.83), 15.15, 16.26, (20.08)

You can see i gradually became more warmed up as the solves continued.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 18, 2018)

Week 11
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 16.42
1: 17.05
2: 17.44
3: 16.85
4: 17.62
5: 18.00
6: 14.05
7: (13.72)
8: 15.86
9: 16.40
10: (18.50)
11: 16.10
12: 14.81

Slow solves do pay off.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 20, 2018)

Week 11
CFOP
GTS2M

Ao12 - 17.44

Time List:
18.40, (21.88), 18.97, 15.63, 14.30, (14.24), 19.90, 16.67, 19.80, 19.96, 14.77, 16.00

This was actually disgusting.


----------



## Oatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Week 11
ZZ
Ao12: 17.61

17.14, 16.09, 17.81, 17.91, 16.15, (16.09), 18.03, (20.41), 17.42, 17.92, 18.22, 19.44


----------



## Oatch (Mar 25, 2018)

*Week 11 Results:*
You can now access this week's results by clicking here. Welcome to @LeeryLangers who has joined us this week!

*Race to Sub-15: Week 12
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, April 1 (ACST; UTC+09:30)*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):

1. B2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D' F L' B' U R' D R' F D' R
2. D R2 L U F' U D L' U L F2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B
3. U2 F' D L2 U D2 L' B' U' R' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2
4. U L' F2 L D B' D B2 D' F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 U
5. R' U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 B F2 D R' F D2 U B U' R
6. B' F2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' F U L' D2 R' D B' U2
7. U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B U2 R2 D B U2 B F2 L R B R2
8. R2 F' D R' F2 B' R B' R2 U R2 U2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R'
9. B' D' L D F' U R' L U' F R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 F
10. D' F2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D' L' R' F2 D' B2 F' D' U B' U' L'
11. B2 U F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 B D' R' B' D L F' L B F2
12. D L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U B F L' B' U R D2 R2 B2 

Good luck to everyone entering!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 26, 2018)

Week 12
CFOP
GTS2M
Ao12: 16.67
1: 16.22
2: 16.94
3: (14.28)
4: 17.50
5: 18.21
6: (23.58)
7: 15.18
8: 15.28
9: 17.26
10: 17.98
11: 16.62
12: 15.47


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 27, 2018)

Week 12
CFOP
GTS2M

Ao12: 17.49

Ughhhhhhhhh whyyyyy

16.85, 16.94, 19.75, 16.08, 20.55, 16.12, 16.41, 15.45, (21.91), 18.28, 18.51, (14.32)


----------



## Oatch (Apr 1, 2018)

*Week 12 Results:*
You can now access this week's results by clicking here. No graduates this week, but thank you all for participating!

*Race to Sub-15: Week 13
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, April 8 (ACST; UTC+09:30)*

Scrambles (generated with csTimer):

1. D' U2 F D2 R2 B R2 F U2 F' D2 L' F R' D' U2 B2 F' U' R2
2. D' B' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 B' D F' D2 F' R' U' L'
3. F D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L R' U F L2 B D' R F2
4. B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L F L2 F2 D R' F2 L' F R2
5. R2 F' D2 R2 L B D' F' L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R'
6. D' B U L F L2 U' L' B L2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 F R2 L
7. F' R' D2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 D' R U B' U' L2 R2 B2
8. D R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 B R F' D U B F D2
9. R F D B' R2 L U' B' L2 F' U' F2 D' F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U
10. F B D2 B' U R' B' U F' B2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D
11. L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 B L U B2 D B' F D' B2
12. B2 L2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' F R2 B L' R D B' R B R2

Best of luck!

*EDIT:* Scrambles have been updated to regular 3x3 scrambles (they were corners only before). My bad!


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 2, 2018)

These were some really nice scrambles. I got triple pb’s out of this. Can’t wait to see what the rest of you end up with!

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-2
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 8.45
worst: 16.15

mean of 3
current: 10.01 (σ = 1.68)

avg of 5
current: 12.27 (σ = 2.77)

avg of 12
current: 12.75 (σ = 1.95)

Average: 12.75 (σ = 1.95)
Mean: 12.67

Time List:
12.59, 12.68, 15.72, 12.85, 10.04, 12.61, 14.18, 16.15, 15.25, 9.78, 11.79, *8.45*


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 4, 2018)

Oatch said:


> *Week 12 Results:*
> You can now access this week's results by clicking here. No graduates this week, but thank you all for participating!
> 
> *Race to Sub-15: Week 13
> ...



Please redo the scrambles, it looks like you forgot that you had cstimer set to "corners only".


----------



## Oatch (Apr 4, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Please redo the scrambles, it looks like you forgot that you had cstimer set to "corners only".



Whoops, my mistake! Looks like I forgot to switch over from my 3BLD drill session (I swear it was not at all an April Fool's joke!). Thanks for picking up on this, should be all fixed now. Sorry @LeeryLangers, looks like you may have to redo the round. Apologies again for the inconvenience.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 4, 2018)

Oatch said:


> Whoops, my mistake! Looks like I forgot to switch over from my 3BLD drill session (I swear it was not at all an April Fool's joke!). Thanks for picking up on this, should be all fixed now. Sorry @LeeryLangers, looks like you may have to redo the round. Apologies again for the inconvenience.



Not at all, hm? Seems a bit too coincidental for me  The sad thing is I didn't even notice on the first solve. It took 2 scrambles for me to see the edges were solved  .
I still get to claim the pb's though, right? I got them from an official forum competition


----------



## Bintoro (Apr 4, 2018)

Oatch said:


> *Week 12 Results:*
> You can now access this week's results by clicking here. No graduates this week, but thank you all for participating!
> 
> *Race to Sub-15: Week 13
> ...


----------



## Oatch (Apr 4, 2018)

LeeryLangers said:


> Not at all, hm? Seems a bit too coincidental for me  The sad thing is I didn't even notice on the first solve. It took 2 scrambles for me to see the edges were solved  .
> I still get to claim the pb's though, right? I got them from an official forum competition



I mean, technically the scrambles weren't really proper 3x3 scrambles, but hey, if you still want to claim them as PB's that's pretty much up to you and I can't really stop you there .


----------



## Forcefulness (Apr 5, 2018)

Week 13
avg of 12: 15.46

Time List:
14.86, 13.63, 17.58, 14.48, (13.47), 14.21, 15.18, (17.92), 17.24, 14.47, 16.32, 16.61

Solid start, rough finish


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 5, 2018)

CFOP
GTS2M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-5
avg of 12: 16.18

Time List:
16.12, 14.51, (12.38), 15.92, (21.12), 15.05, 14.78, 14.45, 15.25, 20.32, 18.09, 17.35


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 6, 2018)

Week 13
ZZ
GTS2M
Ao12: 19.19
1: 18.81
2: (17.43)
3: 21.52
4: 18.63
5: 19.34
6: 20.88
7: 17.79
8: 20.21
9: 19.10
10: 17.67
11: 17.97
12: (25.81)

I just switched to ZZ a few days ago.


----------



## Oatch (Apr 8, 2018)

Week 13
ZZ
Ao12: 16.85

14.90, 15.01, (20.50), 16.59, 18.39, 15.00, (14.11), 15.23, 19.91, 18.99, 17.73, 16.76

Seems like the best way to practice is to not practice at all! Some decent solves here despite only doing 3BLD.


----------



## Oatch (Apr 8, 2018)

*Week 13 Results:*
You can now access this week's results by clicking here. No graduates this week, but good job to @WombatWarrior17 for making the switch to ZZ, always great to see a fellow ZZ user on here!

*Race to Sub-15: Week 14
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, April 15 (ACST; UTC+09:30)*

1. U2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' U2 F2 B D' F U' L' D2 U2 L' U2 R
2. U2 R2 D2 L' U' R' B' U' D' B2 L2 D2 R D2 L' B2 R2 D2 L U2
3. F2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 L D2 R U2 L U' L' U2 F D' F U' L' B R
4. U2 R B' D2 B R' D' F B2 D2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 R' L' D'
5. U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F D B' F U F R' D2 R'
6. L' D2 L F2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 B' L' F D2 U L' F' D U R2
7. U2 L2 F U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B' L U B D B R' U2 L' R B
8. L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 L' B U B' F L' F' D' U' F2
9. U2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 R F2 U2 L2 R B' U R2 U B' R U F D2
10. L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 R L2 F U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B
11. R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 R U2 L U2 B2 U R' D U L2 R' U' F' R F2
12. U' B2 U L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F R' D2 L U' R D' F L D' 

Good luck all! (These scrambles should be all nice & legit this time round...)


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 8, 2018)

CFOP
GTS2M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-8
avg of 12: 16.97

Time List:
17.99, 14.75, 16.14, 16.02, (22.56), 17.98, 19.69, (14.75), 18.02, 15.35, 18.35, 15.39


----------



## kbrune (Apr 9, 2018)

Week 14
GTS

Ave: *17.58*
14.323, 19.062, 20.608, 16.201, 18.133, 18.365, 15.547, 16.483, 16.837, 20.183, 18.532, 16.483

I was too distracted during this ave.. I should have waited. Scrambles were nice. Could have been a good one.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2018)

Week 14
ZZ
GTS2M
Ao12: 19.16
1: (14.08) ZZ 2H PB! My ZZ OH PB is .01 faster...
2: 25.53
3: 19.80
4: 22.56
5: 16.20
6: 17.36
7: 20.05
8: 17.15
9: 18.55
10: (25.67) We don't talk about this solve...
11: 17.69
12: 16.69


----------



## DogBroCuber (Apr 13, 2018)

Can you link me to the sub 20 thread? I can’t find the thread


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2018)

DogBroCuber said:


> Can you link me to the sub 20 thread? I can’t find the thread


https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-20-on-3x3.67044/


----------



## Oatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Week 14
ZZ
Ao12: 16.04

17.42, 14.70, 16.82, 16.32, (14.14), 16.00, 17.42, 14.48, 15.62, 16.00, (17.69), 15.60

Another week of great solves with 0 practice, maybe that's the secret to breaking barriers in cubing?


----------



## Oatch (Apr 15, 2018)

*Week 14 Results:*
You can now access this week's results by clicking here. Welcome to @kbrune, joining us this week on the race to sub-15. 
Also, just a PSA that members that haven't been active on the race for the past 5 weeks may have their previous results removed in place for new members to reduce clutter. Alumni results will not be removed. This isn't a plot to boost participation in any way, it's just for spreadsheet aesthetics and (partially) laziness on my part to format new sections for more new members when there's plenty of unused space. Cheers!

*Race to Sub-15: Week 15
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, April 22 (ACST; UTC+09:30)
*
1. B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' B R' B F U2 B2 L' U L' U
2. D B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B' U2 L R F' L' U' L2 B' U'
3. F D2 U R2 U F2 U F2 U L2 B2 R B D2 U' F2 L2 R2 B' D
4. R B U B D R B' L2 F' R U2 D2 L2 F2 B R2 L2 D2 F R2 F'
5. L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 F D' F2 D L B' L2 U' B
6. R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D' U' L D2 B' D U2 F R2 D' F R2
7. L2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U B2 F' L' F2 D' R2 F L U' R F2
8. U' D2 F U2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 R' F2 L2 D' L2 U F' R' B
9. U' F2 L' D2 F2 R U' B U' D' R2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 R L2 F2 B2
10. U' F2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F' U' R' F L2 R' D2 F' D' B2
11. U F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U' R' U L B' R B2 U2 F L F
12. F2 D B U' B' D L D2 F' U R2 U D B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 R2

Good luck to everyone participating!


----------



## Aerospry (Apr 15, 2018)

Week 15
CFOP CN
Ao12: 15.71

14.46, (19.16), 15.12, 14.35, 14.69, 17.44, 18.69, 15.50, 13.86, 16.79, 16.23, (12.57)


----------



## kbrune (Apr 19, 2018)

Week 14
GTS

Ave: *17.77*
16.51, 18.45, 17.98, 16.93, 18.88, 20.10, 15.61, 16.72, 14.48, 20.90, 20.89, 15.62


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 20, 2018)

Week 15
ZZ
GTS2M
Ao12: 20.55
1: (23.42)
2: 20.70
3: 20.16
4: 17.06
5: 20.29
6: 18.79
7: (15.72)
8: 22.93
9: 22.16
10: 20.92
11: 22.92
12: 19.62

This is what happens when you practice OH a lot more than 2H...


----------



## Oatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Week 15
ZZ
Ao12: 17.43

16.44, 14.46, (22.68), 18.32, 17.97, 19.21, 17.69, 17.52, 18.24, 14.58, 19.88, (13.80)

Pretty average this week.


----------



## Oatch (Apr 22, 2018)

*Week 15 Results:*
You can now access this week's results by clicking here. No graduates this week, but well done to all who participated!

*Race to Sub-15: Week 16
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, April 29 (ACST; UTC+09:30)*

1. U2 R' B D R2 B' U F' B' R' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U2
2. B F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 U' F2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 U L' F' R
3. B2 D B2 D' L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U B' F L' B R B2 D R D L2
4. L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B' D' U2 L' U' R2 U' B2 L'
5. B2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 B' U2 B F2 D' U' R' B' D R'
6. L F2 D B R' F2 D F' U' R B' D2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 B' L2
7. B2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 U F2 R U' L F' L R' D'
8. D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 L' R D' R2 F2 L B2 F' R2 D R'
9. L2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B D' L' R' U' R2 B
10. B U2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 D L2 U L B D2 R' U2 B R2
11. U B2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L R2 B2 R D2 B L F' D' L' U' L2 U2 L
12. D L2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 R' F' R2 F' U' L' D F L' R

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 22, 2018)

Cube: MF3RS
Method:CFOP
Times: 14.072, 17.083, 22.218, 15.278, 17.695, 15.489, (27.516)(messed up pll in a really good solve), 15.846, (13.172), 19.859, 17.029+, 17.490(19.490+ if you count the cube rolled into my lap)
ao12: 17.206, 17.406 if you choose to count the incident on the last solve.


----------



## Aerospry (Apr 22, 2018)

Week 16
CFOP CN
avg of 12: 15.65

Time List:
1. (13.29) 
2. 18.08 
3. 16.21 
4. 15.94 
5. 13.55 
6. (20.00) 
7. 16.88 
8. 13.30 
9. 14.57 
10. 17.16 
11. 14.83 
12. 16.01


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 22, 2018)

Hopefully I can join.

CFOP CN
Warrior W M
Sub 15
Ao12- 21.15 0/3
1. 18.073
2. (33.747)
3. 22.723
4. 20.148
5. 24.98
6. 19.684
7. 20.986
8. 17.356
9. 26.167+
10. 22.601+
11. (16.886)
12. 19.373


----------



## kbrune (Apr 23, 2018)

Week 14
GTS

Ave: *17.57*

17.418, 17.68, 17.895, 19.56, 19.483, 16.633, 16.133, 14.736, 19.171, 15.949, 15.805, 19.789


----------



## RedTopCuber (Apr 23, 2018)

Week 16
CFOP
Cubicle Valk M
avg of 12: 13.39

Time List:
1. (11.98) U2 R' B D R2 B' U F' B' R' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 
2. 13.03 B F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 U' F2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 U L' F' R 
3. 12.57 B2 D B2 D' L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U B' F L' B R B2 D R D L2 
4. 16.48+ L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B' D' U2 L' U' R2 U' B2 L' 
5. 12.83 B2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 B' U2 B F2 D' U' R' B' D R' 
6. (16.62) L F2 D B R' F2 D F' U' R B' D2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 B' L2 
7. 14.07 B2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 U F2 R U' L F' L R' D' 
8. 12.76 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 L' R D' R2 F2 L B2 F' R2 D R' 
9. 12.07 L2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B D' L' R' U' R2 B 
10. 14.81 B U2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 D L2 U L B D2 R' U2 B R2 
11. 12.00 U B2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L R2 B2 R D2 B L F' D' L' U' L2 U2 L 
12. 13.28 D L2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 R' F' R2 F' U' L' D F L' R


----------



## RedTopCuber (Apr 23, 2018)

I looked at last weeks results and I was wondering how the streaks work?


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 24, 2018)

CFOP
GTS2M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-24
avg of 12: 17.82

Time List:
19.39, 18.15, 18.15, 18.05, 17.84, 16.95, 17.85, (20.85), 18.45, 17.45, (13.88), 15.95

I should really try warming up before these solves


----------



## Oatch (Apr 24, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> I looked at last weeks results and I was wondering how the streaks work?



The idea is to consecutively obtain 3 sub-15 averages over 3 weeks participating on this thread. If you do so, you 'graduate' and you're likely to be at a stage where you are truly sub-15! The 'streaks' is just a counter of how many consecutive sub-15 averages you have so far, incrementing by one every week you get a sub-15 average, and reset to 0 if your average is over 15 seconds. Hope this is relatively intuitive and makes sense!


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 24, 2018)

I mean
I’m yet to have a streak of 1


----------



## Oatch (Apr 24, 2018)

LeeryLangers said:


> I mean
> I’m yet to have a streak of 1



Don't feel too bad about that - I've been trying for sub-15 for quite a while now and haven't gotten a sub-15 average on this thread yet!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Apr 25, 2018)

Oatch said:


> The idea is to consecutively obtain 3 sub-15 averages over 3 weeks participating on this thread. If you do so, you 'graduate' and you're likely to be at a stage where you are truly sub-15! The 'streaks' is just a counter of how many consecutive sub-15 averages you have so far, incrementing by one every week you get a sub-15 average, and reset to 0 if your average is over 15 seconds. Hope this is relatively intuitive and makes sense!


I get it know. Thanks


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 28, 2018)

Week 16
ZZ
GTS2M
Ao12: 19.31
1: (16.86)
2: 17.88
3: 20.71
4: 18.56
5: 20.69
6: 20.32
7: 18.05
8: (28.16)
9: 18.25
10: 20.80
11: 18.79
12: 19.00


----------



## Oatch (Apr 29, 2018)

Week 16
ZZ
Ao12: 16.93

(14.72), 17.43, 17.91, 16.57, 17.79, 16.64, 16.38, (18.78), 17.60, 18.08, 15.21, 15.68


----------



## Oatch (Apr 29, 2018)

*Week 16 Results:*
You can now access this week's results by clicking here. Great turnout this week, and wishing a warm welcome to @tnk351, @Duncan Bannon and @tigermaxi!

*Race to Sub-15: Week 17
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, May 6 (ACST; UTC+09:30)
*
1. L2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 D' B' U L' U2 B D B'
2. D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 D' R' F' D U' R' B' L2 U B2 U'
3. L2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B R2 F' U2 F U' R' F D' B L2 D' L' F' L2
4. L2 D' B2 U' L2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' D B D2 L' U2 F U F'
5. U F2 L2 D' F2 D' U' B2 U R2 B2 L B2 D' F' D' U2 R' D R' B
6. D' U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' D F2 L F R2 U R' D' F
7. B' U2 B2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D R B R2 U B2 D R B2
8. D2 L' B2 L F D L' U' L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 B' L2 F2 U
9. U L' F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 L R2 B U F' R U2 B D2 B U'
10. B2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B L F' R D R' B L U' F'
11. U B2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 L B' U' R D' F R B L2 B2
12. D F D2 U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 L U' B2 D2 B' L2 R U R2

Good luck all!


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

Week 17
Yuxin little magic
Cfop
Ao12: 18.45 (what happened to me)
Times:
14.70
29.98 (it popped)
20.83 
17.21
16.61
(DNF)
19.69
18.73
(12.49)
18.08
14.57
14.14
I have no life.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 29, 2018)

Week 17
GTS2M
CFOP

Ao12: 16.05

Time List:
18.08, 17.64, 15.28, 15.07, 17.46, 16.24, 14.99, 14.45, (13.89), 17.22, (18.65), 14.05

Can't seem to string together good solves here unfortunately. Got my PB average earlier today though! (14.45 )


----------



## Aerospry (Apr 30, 2018)

Week 17
CFOP

avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. (12.11) 
2. 14.38 
3. 16.40 
4. 14.57 
5. 18.76 
6. 15.85 
7. 14.92 
8. 15.78 
9. (DNF(13.29)) 
10. 18.19 
11. DNF(11.72) 
12. 15.42 

Solve 9: Extra M slice
Solve 11: Corner twist


----------



## RedTopCuber (Apr 30, 2018)

Week 17
CFOP
Valk M

Ao12: 14.43

Time List:
1. 18.92 
2. 11.67 
3. 15.59 
4. 13.33 
5. 15.80 
6. (11.44) 
7. 12.51 
8. 12.90 
9. 14.84 
10. 14.54 
11. 13.28 
12. (19.87)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 5, 2018)

Week 17
ZZ-CT
GTS2M
Ao12: 21.44
1: (15.58) ZZ-CT PB!
2: 24.54
3: 21.91
4: 24.77
5: (28.05)
6: 17.74
7: 18.73
8: 18.15
9: 22.91
10: 16.61
11: 27.87
12: 21.18

I decided to start using CT on here now.


----------



## Oatch (May 6, 2018)

Week 17
ZZ
Ao12: 17.50

(12.76), 17.00, (20.33), 17.32, 16.30, 18.44, 16.77, 14.48, 19.87, 17.55, 18.43, 18.83


----------



## Oatch (May 6, 2018)

*Week 17 Results:*
You can now access this week's results by clicking here. No graduates this week. Thank you all for participating!

*Race to Sub-15: Week 18
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, May 13 (ACST; UTC+09:30)*

1. L B2 D2 L F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 U' L' D B2 D B R F U
2. B L2 D2 B2 L' U2 L D2 R' F2 R' D2 B' D U2 B' L' U' R' B F
3. D B2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 R' B' R2 U B2 D B' R2 B F'
4. D2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 L F D2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2
5. U' L U2 D' F L' F2 R L2 U' B D2 R2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2
6. U F' L2 D R U L' U D' F D2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 D2 L2 F R2
7. L' U2 R2 U F2 D L' D' R2 U2 F R2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 B D2
8. F2 D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B R2 U L' U2 B2 U R F' R2 D
9. R2 D B2 D L2 R2 U L2 U F2 U F U' L2 B' R2 D F L U2 R'
10. B' R2 F' D' F' U' B2 D' F R L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 B2
11. D2 L B2 U' L' D2 R' D' U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L D2 L' U2
12. U2 L' F' R2 B' U' B2 R' U' R L D2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 R B2 

Good luck!


----------



## LeeryLangers (May 7, 2018)

Round 18
CFOP
GTS2M

Ao12: 17.33

Time List:
(19.75), 19.65, 16.82, 14.89, 17.15, (14.88), 19.25, 18.32, 17.15, 16.22, 17.52, 16.31


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 7, 2018)

Round 18
CFOP
Valk M

avg of 12: 13.44

Time List:
1. 13.72 
2. 12.83 
3. 12.55 
4. (11.31) 
5. 12.67 
6. 15.51 
7. 12.95 
8. 15.01 
9. 11.50 
10. (23.88) 
11. 14.30 
12. 13.32 

Yay I graduate!


----------



## tnk351 (May 7, 2018)

Round 18
Cfop
Yuxin little magic
1. 17.936
2. 21.772+
3. 11.452
4. 17.817
5. 20.310
6. 25.449 (pop)
7.16.131
8.17.371+
9.19.521
10.16.461
11.13.763
12.16.936
Just DNF it... Cuz I have no life


----------



## Oatch (May 14, 2018)

Week 18
ZZ
Ao12: 16.77

17.96, 18.53, 13.71, 17.77, (19.05), 16.48, 18.01, 16.95, 17.81, 14.70, (13.06), 15.75


----------



## Oatch (May 14, 2018)

*Week 18 Results:*
Sorry this round went up a little later than usual; you can now access this week's results by clicking here. Congratulations to @tigermaxi for graduating the race to sub-15.

*Race to Sub-15: Week 19
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, May 20 (ACST; UTC+09:30)*

1. U2 L R2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 L U2 F U' B R2 D2 R' F' R2 U
2. F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D' F' U' R2 B2 L' F D B' L' U
3. F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D F D2 B2 U' L F L' F2 R'
4. F2 U2 F D2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F U' R' B L' D' U' R' D U'
5. U2 L' F' L2 D2 F L F B U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D2
6. B2 F2 U F2 U L2 D' U2 R2 U R F2 U R' D2 B R F2 U F'
7. B2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B' L2 B D' R B L2 U' F2 R'
8. D2 F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 D' B' U' R D B' R2 D2 B2 F'
9. F' B2 U R2 D F' U' B' L D L2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2
10. R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 R B2 L D' L F' L' U F2 R' B L2 D2
11. L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 U' R' B' D U2 R D2 R' B2 R2
12. U' R2 L2 B U R2 F' L F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2

Good luck!


----------



## tnk351 (May 14, 2018)

Week 19
Yuxin little magic
Cfop
1_17.047
2_16.843
3_17.204+
4_16.435
5_16.839
6_20.453
7_18.171
8_16.408+
That's it, i give up.


----------



## Aerospry (May 21, 2018)

Week 19
CFOP
avg of 12: 14.36

Time List:
1. 15.68 
2. 15.65 
3. 14.19 
4. (10.43) 
5. 13.48 
6. 14.04 
7. (16.39) 
8. 13.50 
9. 16.12 
10. 16.01 
11. 14.42 
12. 10.49


----------



## Oatch (May 21, 2018)

*Week 19 Results:*
You can now access this week's results by clicking here. Well done to those who participated.

*Race to Sub-15: Week 20
Expected Closing Time: Sunday, May 27 (ACST; UTC+09:30)
*
1. U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D L B2 U B F2 U2 R B' F R
2. D2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 D' B' F2 L' F D2 B' L' R' U'
3. L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 B U2 L2 R' F D2 R F' L' D L2 F2 U2
4. D2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 R' F' R' U' L B D' L' D B
5. U F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 F U2 L D2 F2 R'
6. R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R U2 F L2 B' F2 D L2 F R
7. U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F D F' R D2 R U' F2 R D
8. B U2 F' D2 F R2 B U2 B2 U2 R D2 R F' D' R' B2 F' R'
9. D' L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F L R2 B F2 D B' L2 U2
10. F2 R B2 F2 D2 L' B2 R D2 U2 L' B U' R B' D U2 F' R' B2 L'
11. B2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U L2 F' L' R U' R F2 U2 R2 D B'
12. U F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U B D' F' R' U2 L' B L' R2 U 

Good luck!


----------



## Aerospry (May 28, 2018)

Week 20
avg of 12: 15.79

Time List:
1. (18.40) 
2. 15.16 
3. 17.59 
4. 17.86 
5. 16.40 
6. (13.19) 
7. 13.28 
8. 13.83 
9. 17.02 
10. 15.62 
11. 14.98 
12. 16.17


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 5, 2018)

Due to scrambles not being posted by the current OP, I will revive this thread until further notice.

Week 20 Results

@Aerospry Average was 15.79 From 1/3 down to 0/3

Week 21 Scrambles:

1. F2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 B R F' D F' D2 F L R' D
2. F U' B' R2 L D F U F' R' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 U D R2
3. D2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 L' D2 B2 U R' D L2 F' U2 R'
4. D' L2 B F U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F D' F2 D2 B U2
5. R U' D2 L D' L' B L' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 L F2 L' D2
6. R' F2 U2 F R2 F' L2 F' L2 F R' D R' U B R' F' R2 D
7. L' B2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 R' D L' U R2 B' R U R F2
8. R U2 B2 F2 L U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B U' F D B L2 R2 D2 F' R'
9. F R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' D' L F U' B L' D' B' D L'
10. B R U2 B2 D2 B2 R B2 L' U2 L' F' U L2 D F2 L2 B2 F
11. U' L2 B2 U F L' U D R F' D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 D
12. U B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 B' F2 D' L' U R2 U L2 B' L2

I will not be participating due to me being in Race to sub 16 already.

E1: New Scrambles will be posted on Tuesdays.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 6, 2018)

Round 21
Road to Officially sub 15
avg of 12: 15.12 0/3

Time List:
1. 16.29
2. 13.69 
3. 14.87 
4. 14.03 
5. 14.08 
6. 17.30
7. (13.22) 
8. 14.66 
9. 15.91 
10. 14.32 
11. (18.05) 
12. 16.06


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 21
> Road to Officially sub 15
> avg of 12: 15.12 0/3
> 
> ...


I thougt you graduated the sub 14 and 13 thread?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 6, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> I thougt you graduated the sub 14 and 13 thread?


I did. But after all the hate that I have gotten from members on these forums, I started practicing different and I changed things up to make make practice at home more like a competition, and therefore be able to eventually get over being nervous and hopefully get the same times that I can at home in a competition, and show everyone that does not believe me that I CAN get good times.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I did. But after all the hate that I have gotten from members on these forums, I started practicing different and I changed things up to make make practice at home more like a competition, and therefore be able to eventually get over being nervous and hopefully get the same times that I can at home in a competition, and show everyone that does not believe me that I CAN get good times.


Well Good Luck, cant wait to see you back in the next race thread. also what is your setup?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 6, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Well Good Luck, cant wait to see you back in the next race thread. also what is your setup?


Thanks. At the moment I have switched several things up namely:
1) I changed seating from chair that I was using to a bench because the bench is a little lower and closer to what is at some competitions, and for some reason my look ahead is worse sitting lower, and so I am working on doing under the table solves, which has been helping a bit.
2) When I am just practicing, I am only doing a Ao5 and pretending that those are the only solves I can do, and if my times are not good then I will not make it to the next round. This has helped me because at competitions I would focus on thinking if I would make it to the next round, rather then focus on the solve and not worry about the times. Also, I am using a cube cover, setting up things like it is at competitions, such as things on the table, the way I warm up right before a solve/get ready for a solve.
3) I have a crowd white noise and a cube turning white noise playing "in the back round" like you would hear at competitions. This has helped because I can lose focus on the solve and get distracted when I hear someone say something, so in order for me to drown that out I am having things playing.
4) I have and will continue to practice more in public and try to not think/worry about people watching me (which gets me really nervous), but rather just work on focusing on the solve and not thinking about anyone or anything around me.

These are the main things at the moment that I am trying/working on and so far it is helping a bit, so hopefully I am better at my next competition.


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Jun 11, 2018)

Week 21
avg of 12: 19.35 0/3

1. 18.17
2. (22.95)
3. 18.95
4. 18.64
5. 22.08 
6. 19.66
7. 17.82
8. 20.25
9. 19.76
10. 18.17 
11. (16.29)
12. 19.50


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sorry this is a bit late.

Round 21 Results

@cubeshepherd 15.12 0/3 Welcome back to the thread. Hopefully you return to normal solves soon

@Nicholas Kang 19.35 0/3 Welcome to the thread as well. I hope you have fun.

Round 22 will be due on Thursday June 21st at 9 AM MDT (11 AM EDT, 3 PM GMT)


1. D2 B D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 R2 B F2 D' F' R D R2 D' F L' U2 
2. B2 R D' F' D L U' L D' R2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 
3. L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' L F' R' U B2 D2 L2 U 
4. B U' L' D' R U R' D2 B' U' B2 R B2 L2 D2 R F2 R' D2 L' 
5. R' B D R' D L D2 F U2 L U L2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D L2 D L2 
6. U2 B2 D2 B L B2 U2 B R' F2 U2 D F2 D R2 D2 R2 U' F' 
7. R' D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L' R F U' R B2 U2 L' R2 
8. B2 F L2 B2 F L2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 R D B2 F' D2 R D' U2 F R' 
9. D' F2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' D' F' R' D R U' F U2 
10. U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U L U L2 R2 B2 F' D' L' B' D 
11. R' F2 L D2 F2 U' L2 F' R L2 D2 B' R2 B L2 F D2 F L2 B 
12. F' R L B2 U2 D2 B' D' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 U'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 15, 2018)

Round 21
Sub 15 Officially
avg of 12: 13.49 1/3 I through in some 9's because I liked the scramble and I could not resist letting it go

Time List:
1. 14.28 
2. 9.69 
3. 14.78 
4. 15.31
5. 14.39 
6. (9.67) 
7. 14.26 
8. 11.07 
9. (17.71) 
10. 12.59 
11. 15.11 
12. 13.42


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Jun 15, 2018)

Week 22
avg of 12: 15.47 0/3 (I decided to do slow turning with no pauses to work on my look ahead and my avg of 12 cut down from 19 to 15)

1. 13.44
3. 19.97
4. 15.90
5. 16.80
6. 14.49
7. 17.67
8. 17.84
9. 19.96
10. 14.89
11. 17.47
12. 17.27


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi! I've graduated from this thread a while ago, I decided to return to pursue my goals to be full CN. Currently I'm DCN so I'll try to work out for the rest 4 crosses. Wish me luck!

R21
CFOP(Without Y&W Cross)
Ao12: 17.20

14.75
20.85
(39.13)
18.35
13.94
19.42
15.01
19.65
19.58
14.84
(13.54)
15.63


----------



## MattP98 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hopefully this is still going, I graduated a while back but have plateaued at around 14.5 - trying now to become CN from green only. I'm working on the basis of whatever colour is on FUL is the cross I'll do, unless there's an obvious cross on another colour. =P

Round 21
CFOP CN
Ao12: 17.24



Spoiler: Times + Comments



16.51 [red]
18.62 [obvious white]
(22.45 [blue, did the wrong alg for a recently learnt OLL])
20.17 [yellow]
18.30 [yellow]
16.26 [yellow]
16.54 [red]
(14.70 [white])
15.41 [green, slightly embarrassing as this is my main cross colour. =P Inserted a cross edge incorrectly.]
14.89 [white]
14.99 [orange]
20.71 [obvious orange, though I still messed it up lol.]


----------



## sarvagya (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey! Hopefully we can make this thread active???


----------

